# Who is going to win the premiership title.



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2014)

Got to say that after only a couple of exciting premiership title races including the old div one. City winning it with aguerooooooooooooooooooo and arsenal winning it 2-0 at Liverpool most of them have been a bit boring. Not just in being one sided, but for example the last two utd have won they hardly played attractive football by there standards.

however this year I feel it's been an humdinger. Some of the football played by City, Liverpool, Chelsea and arsenal have been fantastic

so who's going to win it.

as a blue ave got to go for city, but and ave said this since October, Liverpool will be our main challengers, not discounting Chelsea obviously.

1, City
2, Liverpool.
3, Chelsea.
4,Arsenal.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2014)

ManC
Chelsea
Liverpool
Arsenal

Liverpool won't win it - they let too many goals in.
It's alright playing with the attitude of Brazil " well score one more than you" but sooner or later they won't
You don't win the League letting more than a goal a game - yeah, they'll win plenty of games but they'll draw and lose enough too because of a dodgy defence.
Arsenal could get caught by Everton or Spurs unless they sort themselves out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2014)

Imurg said:



			ManC
Chelsea
Liverpool
Arsenal

Liverpool won't win it - they let too many goals in.
It's alright playing with the attitude of Brazil " well score one more than you" but sooner or later they won't
You don't win the League letting more than a goal a game - yeah, they'll win plenty of games but they'll draw and lose enough too because of a dodgy defence.
Arsenal could get caught by Everton or Spurs unless they sort themselves out.
		
Click to expand...


Have also shown that when we need too we can shut up shop

4-0 - UTD
4-0 - Spurs
5-1 -Arsenal
4-0 - Everton 

Last 4 games against teams in the top 8 

Got a great chance to win it

My head says we will finish second behind City though


----------



## brendy (Mar 23, 2014)

Imurg said:



			ManC
Chelsea
Liverpool
Arsenal

Liverpool won't win it - they let too many goals in.
It's alright playing with the attitude of Brazil " well score one more than you" but sooner or later they won't
You don't win the League letting more than a goal a game - yeah, they'll win plenty of games but they'll draw and lose enough too because of a dodgy defence.
Arsenal could get caught by Everton or Spurs unless they sort themselves out.
		
Click to expand...

Current form suggests liverpool. 







That said, it is there for City to lose too. Games in hand must be won and they need to halt liverpool (as do chelsea) at Anfield.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 23, 2014)

Imurg said:



			ManC
Chelsea
Liverpool
Arsenal

Arsenal could get caught by Everton or Spurs unless they sort themselves out.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with the top 4, not sure what sorting out Arsenal need to do though. No disgrace losing to Chelsea away is there? OK defeat was heavy but its still only 3 pts.

You never know in football though and with 8-9 games to go there will be some further twists I'm sure. Any of top 4 can still win it however unlikely that may sound.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 23, 2014)

I think Liverpool personally

I'm more worried about the drop


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 23, 2014)

Chelsea & City top 2(can't decide in what order)
Liverpool
Arsenal should just hang on to 4th


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2014)

As a Liverpool fan I would love it if we win the league but I dont think we will. For me it depends on the games versus City and Chelsea at Anfield, if we can get 4 points it might be enough but we still have to win all the rest.

It is nice to see us playing some great football although a bit heart in mouth with some of the defending.

I will go with 

City
Chelsea
Liverpool
Arsenal

but deep down its hopefully (with everything crossed)
Liverpool
dont care
dont care
dont care


----------



## kmdmr1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone,,  apart from Liverpool


----------



## sev112 (Mar 23, 2014)

West ham late run


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2014)

As Gibbo says, Liverpool's games against City and Chelsea are crucial. However, I think they might just sneak it. People talk about how many goals City have scored, but L'pool have actually scored more. Yes they've conceded a few more but I fancy them to do it.

As for Chelsea... they battered Arsenal yesterday but Arsenal have been fragile when a team gets stuck into them and can really implode. I wouldn't get too hyped with Chelsea's final push unless their centre forward starts really getting amongst the goals - plenty of goals from midfield but...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 23, 2014)

kmdmr1 said:



			Anyone,,  apart from Liverpool
		
Click to expand...



Was my first thought but I go with anyone from London.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nothings changed, still one of City or chelsea.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd love it to be us (liverpool) but think we'll fall just short.

1 man city 
2 Chelsea
3 Liverpool
4 arsenal 

I can't wait for citeh and chelski at home though. Dare to dream?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 23, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I'd love it to be us (liverpool) but think we'll fall just short.

1 man city 
2 Chelsea
3 Liverpool
4 arsenal 

I can't wait for citeh and chelski at home though. Dare to dream?
		
Click to expand...

If Suarez & Sturridge stay fit (& Suarez doesn't do anything silly) then they've a decent chance.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Mar 23, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I'd love it to be us (liverpool) but think we'll fall just short.

Fingers Crossed
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2014)

kmdmr1 said:





adam6177 said:



			I'd love it to be us (liverpool) but think we'll fall just short.

Fingers Crossed
		
Click to expand...

Man Utd fan or possibly a Bluenose
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kmdmr1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:





kmdmr1 said:



			Man Utd fan or possibly a Bluenose
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not a bluenose,although I would prefer Everton (The peoples club) over any of the current top four,give me Chelsea,Arsenal,City,give me anyone but Liverpool,, 
Man Utd will be back
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 23, 2014)

Chelsea will win it, they've got the manager who has been there, seen it, done it. He will make sure tactically they will win it.

I would love us(liverpool) to win it tho i just think we've  left us with too much to do.

Chelsea have the easiest run in, and city have a tougher run in.

Saying all of the above i'm still believing/singing "we're gonna win the league" because that is what its about! Hoping and believing we'll do it.

i must also say that i didn't think Rodgers was good enough for liverpool as a manager but he has proved he can set up a team to win a game though i wish he'd sort out the amount we concede. I accept that the way they play we will leave ourselves open at times but maybe that has cost us this season.

Next year the expectations will be higher, lets hope he can carry it on.

We Are Liverpool tra la la la la.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2014)

kmdmr1 said:





Liverpoolphil said:



			Definitely not a bluenose,although I would prefer Everton (The peoples club) over any of the current top four,give me Chelsea,Arsenal,City,give me anyone but Liverpool,, 
Man Utd will be back
		
Click to expand...

So a UTD fan then :thup:

UTD might be back but could be a while - its always hard to get back into the top 4 once you drop out - took us about 4 -5 years.

Youre a team that needs some drastic changes and a great deal of players to arrive.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope it is Liverpool, what a season that would be.............................. Man United going to crap and us winning our first Premier League.

I was just having a look at the league and the games that are left. If Liverpool win every game until the end of the season and City and Chelsea win all their apart from the Liverpool match then the league would finish like this.

City      -  90pts
Liverpool - 89pts
Chelsea -  87pts

I know it will not happen like that, but it can sometimes put things into perspective. So it is not in Liverpools hands if they win the league or not, they are going to have to hope that other teams can take points from City. The next four games will be interesting for the top 3 IMO.

City have got United, Arsenal and Liverpool away, with Saints at home
Chelsea have got Palace and Swansea away, with Stoke and Sunderland at home.
Liverpool have got Sunderland, Spurs and City at home with a trip to West Ham.

Got to fancy Chelsea to get 12 pts from that lot and if Liverpool and City are not careful they could find a large gap appear between them and Chelsea. It is possible that City may only pick up 5 or 6 points from those games.

What ever the outcome I am sure it is going to be another good ending to the season and it will go all the way to the last game I think.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2014)

totally depends on the run in, who they have to beat

Liverpool - should win against Sunderland, west ham,Norwich, palace & Newcastle
                I reckon they will draw against man City and Chelsea

                So thats another 17 points on top of 65 currently held = 82 in total

Arsenal      will beat Swansea, West ham, Hull, Newcastle, West Brom & Norwich
                But they will lose to Man city
                 So a further 18 points plus 62 already held = 80 in total

Man City    will beat Man United, Arsenal, Southampton, West Brom, Palace,Villa & westham
                They will draw with Liverpool and lose to Everton
                 So thats another 22 points to add to current 63, so 85 in total

Chelski        will beat Palace, Swansea, Sunderland, Norwich & Cardiff
                 and will draw with Stoke and Liverpool
                  Giving them another 17 points to add to the 69 already held = 86

So  I reckon that it will be Chelsea   86 points
                                    Man City 85 points
                                    Liverpool 82 points
                                    Arsenal   80 points

You heard it here first


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 23, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			totally depends on the run in, who they have to beat

Liverpool - should win against Sunderland, west ham,Norwich, palace & Newcastle
                I reckon they will draw against man City and Chelsea

                So thats another 17 points on top of 65 currently held = 82 in total

Arsenal      will beat Swansea, West ham, Hull, Newcastle, West Brom & Norwich
                But they will lose to Man city
                 So a further 18 points plus 62 already held = 80 in total

Man City    will beat Man United, Arsenal, Southampton, West Brom, Palace,Villa & westham
                They will draw with Liverpool and lose to Everton
                 So thats another 22 points to add to current 63, so 85 in total

Chelski        will beat Palace, Swansea, Sunderland, Norwich & Cardiff
                 and will draw with Stoke and Liverpool
                  Giving them another 17 points to add to the 69 already held = 86

So  I reckon that it will be Chelsea   86 points
                                    Man City 85 points
                                    Liverpool 82 points
                                    Arsenal   80 points

You heard it here first 

Click to expand...


Fragger as if Arsenal are gonna win that amount of points, they couldn't win an argument at the minute :clap:


----------



## kmdmr1 (Mar 23, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			totally depends on the run in, who they have to beat

Liverpool - should win against Sunderland, west ham,Norwich, palace & Newcastle
                I reckon they will draw against man City and Chelsea

                So thats another 17 points on top of 65 currently held = 82 in total

Arsenal      will beat Swansea, West ham, Hull, Newcastle, West Brom & Norwich
                But they will lose to Man city
                 So a further 18 points plus 62 already held = 80 in total

Man City    will beat Man United, Arsenal, Southampton, West Brom, Palace,Villa & westham
                They will draw with Liverpool and lose to Everton
                 So thats another 22 points to add to current 63, so 85 in total

Chelski        will beat Palace, Swansea, Sunderland, Norwich & Cardiff
                 and will draw with Stoke and Liverpool
                  Giving them another 17 points to add to the 69 already held = 86

So  I reckon that it will be Chelsea   86 points
                                    Man City 85 points
                                    Liverpool 82 points
                                    Arsenal   80 points

You heard it here first 

Click to expand...

What would the odds be on this ?
Decent enough prediction


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 23, 2014)

The team with the most points will win it. Pretty sure that's how it works anyway. 
As for a prediction. 
I'm saying nothing but everything is crossed right now and will be till the final whistle of Super Sunday.


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2014)

City
Chelsea
Liverpool
Arsenal

God, that hurt!


*Slime*


----------



## JCW (Mar 23, 2014)

I think Liverpool could do it , but Chelsea have the best run in , Arsenal have yet to learn to park the bus when needed,  city   run in is tough


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2014)

I would like to see Liverpool win the title, as of the four sides at the top, they are the most attractive to watch in my opinion. Also having finished way off the pace last year, it is good to see them challenging this.

I did also say that Rodgers would do well at Liverpool, so it is nice to be right.:ears:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 23, 2014)

When you look at the run ins of the different teams you would say Chelsea have got it easier, but all their opponents are going to fighting for survival and just going out to pick up any points they can get,6 so will just sit with 10 men behind the ball trying to scrape a point. 

Also Cardiff away to finish the season, they will be relegated by then so will just be going out to say farewell to the fans and enjoying their last game in the Premier League. they showed against Liverpool that they are not frightened to have a go at home, even though they have a shaky defence.

This stage of the season there are not many easy games. The only thing I like is that Liverpool have Chelsea and City at home so their fate is somewhat in their own hands.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:





kmdmr1 said:



			So a UTD fan then :thup:

UTD might be back but could be a while - its always hard to get back into the top 4 once you drop out - took us about 4 -5 years.

.
		
Click to expand...


and a little longer to win the premiership........ :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2014)

No real pressure on Liverpool as if you'd offered them fourth before the season they'd have snapped your hand off. Not playing in Europe as obviously helped them. Rodgers as done an excellent job,just shows that a manager should be given time.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone but Liverpool please would rather city win it than Liverpool, nut the way they are playing it's not looking good


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 24, 2014)

And BTW... The premiership is Rugby....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2014)

Believe the Football Premiership appeared before the Rugby Premiership


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe the Football Premiership appeared before the Rugby Premiership
		
Click to expand...

Probably, but it doesnt make me wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2014)

Well Premiership is also football so your statement would be right if it was "also Rugby"


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Premiership is also football so your statement would be right if it was "also Rugby"
		
Click to expand...

It hasnt been known as the premiership for quite some time, but whatever.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not sure it matters because I think Rugby is the Aviva Premiership these days


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 24, 2014)

I think Liverpool will win it .. and i hope they do .. they need to beat city tho and i think they have the forwards to do that , i think they have a winning attitude at the min and in a run in thats important , there is going to be one or two shock results in the bottom v top games , someone at the bottom fighting for their lives will create a shock ..


----------



## cookelad (Mar 24, 2014)

Been saying for a while I hope it's a team in red, at the time I thought it'd be Arsenal but I guess that ain't going to happen unless Chelski, Citeh and Liverpool let us win!

Odds on Fergie being back in charge at United if the Scousers win the league?


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 24, 2014)

Chelsea to win it, as for after that I'm not that bothered.


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 24, 2014)

As a complete neutral, I am really rooting for Liverpool to win the league this year.  The stuff they are playing is phenomenal, it's been some of the best football I've seen in years, certainly in this country anyway.

True Roy of the Rovers stuff from Liverpool, they are playing the game the way I believe it should be played and they are a joy to watch, an absolute joy.

Their front 2 are worlds apart from the rest, and from an English point of view I really hope that all the English lads from Liverpool are on the plane to the world cup, they could light up the tournament if they play with the freedom they are allowed to at Liverpool.

So, for me, it simply has to be Liverpool.  Anyone else and football would be the worse off in my opinion.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 24, 2014)

Worst nightmare ever if lfc win the league


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 24, 2014)

Celtic.


----------



## MattM (Mar 24, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			I really hope that all the English lads from Liverpool are on the plane to the world cup, they could light up the tournament if they play with the freedom they are allowed to at Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, even if they are on the plane they won't be allowed to play like that, Roy's proven that already


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2014)

MattM said:



			Unfortunately, even if they are on the plane they won't be allowed to play like that,* Roy's proven that already* 

Click to expand...

The shackles will certainly be on!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			The shackles will certainly be on!
		
Click to expand...

Boring! Novel as it may be to Liverpool fans, after all. Your spouse not English. How about we support England, top to bottom instead of criticising before it's even happened? England have tried going toe to toe with teams for 50 years and won squat, so Roy can't do any worse.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Boring! Novel as it may be to Liverpool fans, after all. Your spouse not English. How about we support England, top to bottom instead of criticising before it's even happened? England have tried going toe to toe with teams for 50 years and won squat, so Roy can't do any worse.
		
Click to expand...

Because we know what Hodgson is like, you forget we had to watch him taking Liverpool down the drain with his mediocre boring tactics.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm beginning to think that the mighty Eagles arnt now going to win the title and may even struggle for a European spot!

Given that, I believe Man City will win it but I'd be delighted if it were Liverpool as I just love their football and goal scoring!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Boring! Novel as it may be to Liverpool fans, after all. Your spouse not English. How about we support England, top to bottom instead of criticising before it's even happened? England have tried going toe to toe with teams for 50 years and won squat, so Roy can't do any worse.
		
Click to expand...


I reckon Woy could do a lot worse - he is doing , his football is negative , dull and useless. 

Can't see England getting out off the group stage.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I reckon Woy could do a lot worse - he is doing , his football is negative , dull and useless. 

Can't see England getting out off the group stage.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the teams in the group you may be right, but I'd have the same feeling whoever was in charge as we have two decent teams in our group. Not gonna have another debate on here about Roy, as Liverpool fans have made their mind up on him and nothing will change that (I'd have felt much the same had Redknapp taken over for England). But hopefully we can at least all support England until we're knocked out??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Looking at the teams in the group you may be right, but I'd have the same feeling whoever was in charge as we have two decent teams in our group. Not gonna have another debate on here about Roy, as Liverpool fans have made their mind up on him and nothing will change that (I'd have felt much the same had Redknapp taken over for England). But hopefully we can at least all support England until we're knocked out??
		
Click to expand...

Far better managers than both Woy and Arry ! But the English people wanted an English manager 

And don't get your hopes up too high about supporting England :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Far better managers than both Woy and Arry ! But the English people wanted an English manager 

And don't get your hopes up too high about supporting England :thup:
		
Click to expand...

im a saints fan so I'm realistic with my optimism. Won't stop me believing for 3 games lol. Whole point of supporting is with good and bad times. Heaven knows we've had enough if bad.......2


----------



## MattM (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			How about we support England, top to bottom instead of criticising before it's even happened?
		
Click to expand...

Where did anybody say they weren't going to be supporting England (Scots, Irish and Welsh members excluded obviously)?

Not being overly keen on the managers footballing philosophy is very different to not supporting the team.

Anyway - back to the thread

Heart = Liverpool for the title
Head = Chelsea


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2014)

Supporting England means everyone involved, including the manager. Sniping at him before the tournament has begun is harsh in my opinion. But as I have said, I understand it as I'd probably have done the same if Old Arry had taken over. Also, I'm pretty sure the phrase "scouse, not English" is still commonly used. Can't say I've heard other fans say anything too similar. 

I just think that Roy has some tactical nous, granted it didn't work out at Liverpool, and his football wasn't to the fans liking. BR is getting rave reviews and rightly so. But I remember everyone loving keegans football and look what he won, and the did with England. 

Re OP. I actually think Liverpool are gonna do it as long as Suarridge play every game til end of season. They were bitterly unlucky against city n Chelsea away and if they perform like they have been I think they could easily win each game til end of season. Tonight is a big test for city as to win league I think they need a comfy own tonight.


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Far better managers than both Woy and Arry ! But the English people wanted an English manager 

*And don't get your hopes up too high about supporting England* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Surely EVERY English forummer is going to support England ........................... surely!
If not, I'd love to know why.


*Slime*


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			Surely EVERY English forummer is going to support England ........................... surely!
If not, I'd love to know why.


*Slime*

Click to expand...

Of course se will all be wearing our England shirts down the pub with a beer in hand singing our heads off. Doesn't change my mind though, I think we've got bugger all chance of even getting out of the group phase.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe England's most successful manager is still Graham Taylor.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			Surely EVERY English forummer is going to support England ........................... surely!
If not, I'd love to know why.


*Slime*

Click to expand...

I won't be supporting them. 
Why - because I'm not a England football fan - I'm a Liverpool FC fan.


----------



## MattM (Mar 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I believe England's most successful manager is still Graham Taylor.
		
Click to expand...

Really, not Sir Alf Ramsey?




			Sniping at him before the tournament has begun is harsh in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I was responding to another poster saying he hoped the Liverpool lads would play the same way for England, which Roy has shown that he won't set up that way. I'd say that was an observation, rather than sniping.


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I won't be supporting them. 
Why - because I'm not a England football fan - I'm a Liverpool FC fan.
		
Click to expand...

Now why am I not surprised? Confused ... yes, surprised ... not in the slightest.
Presumably you don't want any Liverpool players playing in the World Cup then.
Patriotism is a dish best served outside The People's Republic of Merseyside.


*Slime*.

P.S. Will you be watching it hoping that England lose?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			Now why am I not surprised? Confused ... yes, surprised ... not in the slightest.
Presumably you don't want any Liverpool players playing in the World Cup then.
Patriotism is a dish best served outside The People's Republic of Merseyside.


*Slime*.

P.S. Will you be watching it hoping that England lose?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be watching the World Cup hoping to see good football


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2014)

MattM said:



			Really, not Sir Alf Ramsey?



I was responding to another poster saying he hoped the Liverpool lads would play the same way for England, which Roy has shown that he won't set up that way. I'd say that was an observation, rather than sniping.
		
Click to expand...

Doon is Scottish so likes the turnip lol. 
my comment about supporting em flab wasn't aimed at you or anyone in particular. Just that the is a time where Liverpool fans don't even consider England. As Phil has shown.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2014)

Taylor only lost 7 games out of 38.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Taylor only lost 7 games out of 38.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't equal success 

He also failed to qualify for a World Cup


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He also failed to qualify for a World Cup
		
Click to expand...

So did Alf Ramsay.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So did Alf Ramsay.
		
Click to expand...


But he also won the World Cup 

And Taylor ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Doon is Scottish so likes the turnip lol. 
my comment about supporting em flab wasn't aimed at you or anyone in particular. Just that the is a time where Liverpool fans don't even consider England. As Phil has shown.
		
Click to expand...

 Not necessarily just Liverpool fans, but maybe Scouse based ones to a point. I do cheer on England and hope they win things as do lots of Scousers, but England isn't really their "passion" and they reserve 99% of their football passion, money, attendance and support for our clubs. There are many socio-economic, political, historical and other reasons for this, but as such England are "followed" in Liverpool but not heavily "supported". I think Everton fans are quite similar  also, although they have more disposable income as they have only competed in Europe maybe 7 times over 40 years, whilst LFC have probably had only 2-3 European free seasons in 50 years, so tend to use our money supporting the reds. Man U fans became very anti-England after the Beckham affair, not sure if there was a difference between Manchester based ones and non-Manchester though, ask a Man U fan.


----------



## brendy (Mar 25, 2014)

Premier league predictions boys and girls, not world cup, create a thread for that if you wish, if it can be kept civil.


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



*Not necessarily just Liverpool fans,* but maybe Scouse based ones to a point. I do cheer on England and hope they win things as do lots of Scousers, but England isn't really their "passion" and they reserve 99% of their football passion, money, attendance and support for our clubs. There are many socio-economic, political, historical and other reasons for this, but as such England are "followed" in Liverpool but not heavily "supported". I think Everton fans are quite similar  also, although they have more disposable income as they have only competed in Europe maybe 7 times over 40 years, whilst LFC have probably had only 2-3 European free seasons in 50 years, so tend to use our money supporting the reds. Man U fans became very anti-England after the Beckham affair, not sure if there was a difference between Manchester based ones and non-Manchester though, ask a Man U fan.
		
Click to expand...

I only know of three English football fans who don't give a stuff about the English national team ................................... and they all support Liverpool!


*Slime*.


----------



## brendy (Mar 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			I only know of three English football fans who don't give a stuff about the English national team ................................... and they all support Liverpool!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Conclusive then...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			I only know of three English football fans who don't give a stuff about the English national team ................................... and they all support Liverpool!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

 Without this turning into a United/Liverpool argument. How many match going United fans do you know who were singing "Argentina" and such like a few years ago?  Also, how many Liverpool fans do you know who do support England?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not necessarily just Liverpool fans, but maybe Scouse based ones to a point. I do cheer on England and hope they win things as do lots of Scousers, but England isn't really their "passion" and they reserve 99% of their football passion, money, attendance and support for our clubs. There are many socio-economic, political, historical and other reasons for this, but as such England are "followed" in Liverpool but not heavily "supported". I think Everton fans are quite similar  also, although they have more disposable income as they have only competed in Europe maybe 7 times over 40 years, whilst LFC have probably had only 2-3 European free seasons in 50 years, so tend to use our money supporting the reds. Man U fans became very anti-England after the Beckham affair, not sure if there was a difference between Manchester based ones and non-Manchester though, ask a Man U fan.
		
Click to expand...

Most United fans have a similar view, I don't think its a conscious decision its just the way it is for your average match going Red.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Most United fans have a similar view, I don't think its a conscious decision its just the way it is for your average match going Red.
		
Click to expand...



Had the feeling that the England team was more supported by people from down south and by people who supported the smaller clubs.

Don't see many people travelling down to London just to see a England from the North

Reckon England got more support when they travelled around the country


----------



## peterlav (Mar 25, 2014)

Chelsea will win the League, they have points in the bag, have the easiest run-in, and Mourinho will shut up shop in games were required.
Kills me to say it, but Liverpool are frightening going forward at the moment, but the defence will let them down at some point between now and the end of the Season


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2014)

Is there not something dreadfully wrong with a culture that will support a league team where very few English players play before supporting their national team.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is there not something dreadfully wrong with a culture that will support a league team where very few English players play before supporting their national team.
		
Click to expand...

It's very wrong. But thankfully it's only a select few. I don't personally know any one that doesn't support the national team. 
Do I think we can win the World Cup? Nope. But I'll definitely be cheering them on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is there not something dreadfully wrong with a culture that will support a league team where very few English players play before supporting their national team.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think dreadfully wrong at all

Spent my whole life supporting my club and have a personal connection to the club

Feel zero connection to the countries football team hence why I don't support them - they aren't my team. I'm a Liverpool FC fan


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2014)

I defy any Englishman to say they didnt enjoy Euro 96, that has to go down as the most patriotic and feel good event ever! 9apart from the Semi obviously)

If England do well and play some decent stuff I am sure we will all embrace it, puff out our chests and sing our hearts out... One can dream 

Now come on Manure and do City tonight plz :whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2014)

So a Scots guy from Ayrshire will be cheering England on in the World Cup whilst an English guy from Liverpool will not be....very strange.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So a Scots guy from Ayrshire will be cheering England on in the World Cup whilst an English guy from Liverpool will not be....very strange.
		
Click to expand...

Not strange - just people's choice

Just because someone is born in England doesn't mean they must support the countries football team. I prefer to have the choice. I have no connection to the England national team - my club is what matters


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 25, 2014)

What about other sports?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is there not something dreadfully wrong with a culture that will support a league team where very few English players play before supporting their national team.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say its a culture, Your local team is what you grow up with (in most cases) just because your then a football fan doesn't mean you have to be passionate about the national team, you can't force it.

I feel the same about the England football team as I do the England Ping Pong, Archery, Rugby and Fishing teams.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What about other sports?
		
Click to expand...


Well I don't have connections for other clubs in other sports. 

I didn't grow up passionate about any other club in other sports.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2014)

I follow Barrow Rugby league results but they are crap


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had the feeling that the England team was more supported by people from down south and by people who supported the *smaller clubs.*

Don't see many people travelling down to London just to see a England from the North

Reckon England got more support when they travelled around the country
		
Click to expand...

Well as there are 100+ professional clubs in the country and only Liverpool and UTD are the do mega clubs a of this country I guess you're right. It's down to us small fans to support England. That's as bad as thinking people that support smaller clubs don't understand footy as well as bigger clubs fans............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Well as there are 100+ professional clubs in the country and only Liverpool and UTD are the do mega clubs a of this country I guess you're right. It's down to us small fans to support England. *That's as bad as thinking people that support smaller clubs don't understand footy as well as bigger clubs fans.*...........
		
Click to expand...

No its not - there is no relevance at all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Come on the underdog!

Yernited, yernited, yernited.......

From the banks of the river Irlam to the shores of Tripoli...........

I could get used to this.

In your Liverpool slums.... Whoops!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on the underdog!

Yernited, yernited, yernited.......

From the banks of the river Irlam to the shores of Tripoli...........

I could get used to this.

In your Liverpool slums.... Whoops!

Click to expand...

Feel dirty very very dirty

Surely I have sinned and need to be punished for wanting that shower to actually win 

God help me :sbox:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Feel dirty very very dirty

Surely I have sinned and need to be punished for wanting that shower to actually win 

God help me :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Boooooooo. Dzeko.

If it's not gonna be 5-0 united, I'll have 5-0 city then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Boooooooo. Dzeko.

If it's not gonna be 5-0 united, I'll have 5-0 city then.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah if they are going to lose then at least make it humiliating


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on the underdog!

Yernited, yernited, yernited.......

From the banks of the river Irlam to the shores of Tripoli...........

I could get used to this.

In your Liverpool slums.... Whoops!

Click to expand...



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2014)

This will be a bloodbath if United carry on defending like this :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No its not - there is no relevance at all.
		
Click to expand...

Its relevant in that I think saying that fans of smaller clubs care more about England is condescending. I support England as it's my country, much as Southampton is my city. I support england through passion just as I do the saints. I don't support England thinking I'll get to savour success with them. But as you're scouse not English i imagine you don't understand that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Its relevant in that I think saying that fans of smaller clubs care more about England is condescending. I support England as it's my country, much as Southampton is my city. I support england through passion just as I do the saints. I don't support England thinking I'll get to savour success with them. But as you're scouse not English i imagine you don't understand that.
		
Click to expand...

When did I say fans of smaller clubs care more about England ? 

I don't need to support England Football Team to be passionate about my country - I only served it for 22 years in the Military.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I say fans of smaller clubs care more about England ? 

I don't need to support England Football Team to be passionate about my country - I only served it for 22 years in the Military.
		
Click to expand...

when you said that England was more supported by southerners and fans of smaller clubs. I wasnt aiming it at you personally, my main query is why people can support clubs in England and not really care about England? Anyways, I kicking myself for even biting as I said before we've clearly got totally different views. So I'll say good evening. 

Feel free to correct any of my assumptions :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I say fans of smaller clubs care more about England ? 

I don't need to support England Football Team to be passionate about my country - I only served it for 22 years in the Military.
		
Click to expand...

It was your job,you got paid for it :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It was your job,you got paid for it :thup:
		
Click to expand...


It was more than a job and done on lot less wages than I could have got outside the military 

And it didn't stop me being proud and passionate about serving my country :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was more than a job and done on lot less wages than I could have got outside the military 

And it didn't stop me being proud and passionate about serving my country :thup:
		
Click to expand...

& now it gives you something to tell people when you're trying to prove a point. Bonus:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			& now it gives you something to tell people when you're trying to prove a point. Bonus:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Yep it helps when faced with keyboard warriors trying to make assumptions about me 

Have a good evening :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep it helps when faced with keyboard warriors trying to make assumptions about me 

Have a good evening :thup:
		
Click to expand...

People in glass houses Phillip :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2014)

Back to the OP - would write Arsenal off now after dropping those points


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Back to the OP - would write Arsenal off now after dropping those points
		
Click to expand...

They were already out of it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Right - United are rubbish - where's my Arsenal scarf for the weekend.....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2014)

3-0 Flattered United, they are miles off the pace. They need some serious investment in the summer but if I was them im not sure I would trust Moyes with a big wad of cash. Signing Fellaini looks a bigger balls up every time I see him, Everton must laughing their nuts off.

Its not fair to pick out individuals but last night Jones and Rafael were on another level of crap which I haven't seen reached by many players for a good while.

City look so strong when they have that spine of the team intact. Even Demechilis looked comfortable last night 

I hope Liverpool win it as they have entertained me most but City aren't far behind. Chelsea make me want to watch Emmerdale.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 26, 2014)

Phil..Which country, which army?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I hope Liverpool win it as they have entertained me most but City aren't far behind. Chelsea make me want to watch Emmerdale.
		
Click to expand...

I never thought I'd say it but it wouldn't bother me if Liverpool went on to win it     I think its Whats expected of Chelsea and Citeh nowadays after the 100s of millions they've thrown at it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 26, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I never thought I'd say it but it wouldn't bother me if *liverpool*went on to win it     I think its Whats expected of Chelsea and Citeh nowadays after the 100s of millions they've thrown at it.
		
Click to expand...

Noooooo

No no no no no no.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I never thought I'd say it but it wouldn't bother me if Liverpool went on to win it     I think its Whats expected of Chelsea and Citeh nowadays after the 100s of millions they've thrown at it.
		
Click to expand...

 Dave have you considered, if Liverpool win it, LiverpoolPhil will overload and break the internet.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave have you considered, if Liverpool win it, LiverpoolPhil will overload and break the internet.

Click to expand...


Theres a good chance he'll Overtake Homers post count within a week


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 26, 2014)

Well yesterday on birthday Eve ah was on 12 hr nights with everyone at work telling me were winning 1-0, 2-0, an 3-0 and fellatio should of been sent off, and city's battering utd. Talk about mixed emotions. Work and no footy.

This birthday morning ave read all me txt messages re H Bday and why am I not winding up the rag fans re them lot getting embarrassingly turned over in there own back yard. Not my style and after 40 odd years of winning nowt, well humility reluctantly becomes your Bessie mate.

what I will say re how far we have come and utd have dropped is that now I wonder how many we will score against them and not how many we will concede. 

Back to topic.

 Sheik mansour went to Spain,
 got drunk on sangria.
had himself another drink,
came back with Garcia.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave have you considered, if Liverpool win it, LiverpoolPhil will overload and break the internet.

Click to expand...


I'll be far too pissed to even post  

But it would be a very enjoyable time if we were to win


----------



## richart (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I won't be supporting them. 
Why - because I'm not a England football fan - I'm a Liverpool FC fan.
		
Click to expand...

 but surely you will be supporting the Liverpool players in the England team, want them to do well, and support England for their sake ?


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2014)

richart said:



			but surely you will be supporting the Liverpool players in the England team, want them to do well, and support England for their sake ?
		
Click to expand...

And Suarez when he plays against England, no doubt.
The sooner England are out, the sooner the Liverpool players can be wrapped up in cotton wool ready for next season.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

richart said:



			but surely you will be supporting the Liverpool players in the England team, want them to do well, and support England for their sake ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really rich - I watch the tournaments looking for good football. Would prefer the Liverpool players back home ASAP to allow them to be fresher for the coming season. If England do well - good luck to them. I'm not going to support teams against England or wish England to fail etc. I just don't support England Football team and haven't done for a long time now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			And Suarez when he plays against England, no doubt.
*The sooner England are out, the sooner the Liverpool players can be wrapped up in cotton wool ready for next season.*


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Not just England but any countries with Liverpool players in it.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really rich - I watch the tournaments looking for good football. Would prefer the Liverpool players back home ASAP to allow them to be fresher for the coming season. If England do well - good luck to them. I'm not going to support teams against England or wish England to fail etc. I just don't support England Football team and haven't done for a long time now.
		
Click to expand...

I am sort of with Phil on this. I am at the point of being fed up with watching England playing mediocre football, whilst being ran by a mediocre coach. There have been times that I have just turned the TV over to something more exciting, it was either that or scratch my eyeballs out so I could stop the pain of watching England. Of course I want them to do well and will be cheering them on, but I will loose no sleep if it all goes wrong and be happy that the Liverpool players will be coming home early.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not necessarily just Liverpool fans, but maybe Scouse based ones to a point. I do cheer on England and hope they win things as do lots of Scousers, but England isn't really their "passion" and they reserve 99% of their football passion, money, attendance and support for our clubs. There are many socio-economic, political, historical and other reasons for this, but as such England are "followed" in Liverpool but not heavily "supported". I think Everton fans are quite similar  also, although they have more disposable income as they have only competed in Europe maybe 7 times over 40 years, whilst LFC have probably had only 2-3 European free seasons in 50 years, so tend to use our money supporting the reds. Man U fans became very anti-England after the Beckham affair, not sure if there was a difference between Manchester based ones and non-Manchester though, ask a Man U fan.
		
Click to expand...

So Slime, whats your views on the United fans anti-England sentiments a few years ago............


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			So Slime, whats your views on the United fans anti-England sentiments a few years ago............
		
Click to expand...

If that is correct, I find it very sad, but I was unaware that Utd fans became anti-England over the 'Beckham Affair' .......................... whatever that was.


*Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			So Slime, whats your views on the United fans anti-England sentiments a few years ago............
		
Click to expand...

Ycsyfeua 

united>england

are quite common setiments amongst the travelling support and many of the more vocal following not all but I would say a majority.
Does stem from the 98 world cup and beckhamgate, and the stand up if you hate man united ringing around wembley during england matches.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Ycsyfeua 

united>england

are quite common setiments amongst the travelling support and many of the more vocal following not all but I would say a majority.
Does stem from the 98 world cup and beckhamgate, and the stand up if you hate man united ringing around wembley during england matches.
		
Click to expand...

to to be fair, when a large portion of the crowd is standing up saying they hate your team I don't think it's that unreasonable to respond with opinions of your own. I don't know the reason why some Liverpudlians consider England as a chore. I get the fact they spend a lot of money supporting Liverpool. But it doesn't cost anything to be passionate about England. Some of their disdain confuses me. 

Personally i I think it's easy to separate the two. Case in point, I think A cole is a snarling little runt, but I'd still take him over shaw as against the bugger nations I still think he's England's best defensive left back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			to to be fair, when a large portion of the crowd is standing up saying they hate your team I don't think it's that unreasonable to respond with opinions of your own. I don't know the reason why some Liverpudlians consider England as a chore. I get the fact they spend a lot of money supporting Liverpool. But it doesn't cost anything to be passionate about England. Some of their disdain confuses me. 

Personally i I think it's easy to separate the two. Case in point, I think A cole is a snarling little runt, but I'd still take him over shaw as against the bugger nations I still think he's England's best defensive left back.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't understand it then I don't think you ever will

Tell me why I should be passionate about the England football team ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you can't understand it then I don't think you ever will

Tell me why I should be passionate about the England football team ?
		
Click to expand...

Because you're English would be my obvious answer, and as you've told us you've served I thought your passion would encompass all things. But as I've already said, I have no interest in your opinion any further. If you'd like to explain why Liverpudlians in general don't care I'm all ears. As it's a general opinion shared by a lot of your supporters. Your personal reasons I have no care for.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Because you're English would be my obvious answer, and as you've told us you've served I thought your passion would encompass all things. But as I've already said, I have no interest in your opinion any further. If you'd like to explain why Liverpudlians in general don't care I'm all ears. As it's a general opinion shared by a lot of your supporters. Your personal reasons I have no care for.
		
Click to expand...

Because Liverpudlians they feel have been dealt some very harsh cards in recent decades 

Even one prime minister said some not very nice things about the City and wanting it left to rot 

The City felt cut off by governments and then the cover up that happened after Hillsborough 

There are many more reasons why Liverpudlians see themselves as "Scouse not English"

The one thing that has also kept the City full of pride was it's football teams - those teams stuck together through some awful times for the City when the rest of the country shunned them and the City got behind both teams and poured all their passions into supporting those teams. 

That's just skimming over a little bit because it goes a lot deeper than that. 

They aren't going to feel passion for a team they feel no connection too - a team based in the ivory towers of London , just because they are English doesn't mean people should automatically be passionate about them and support them.


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because Liverpudlians they feel have been dealt some very harsh cards in recent decades 

Even one prime minister said some not very nice things about the City and wanting it left to rot 

The City felt cut off by governments and then the cover up that happened after Hillsborough 

There are many more reasons why *Liverpudlians see themselves as "Scouse not English"*

The one thing that has also kept the City full of pride was it's football teams - those teams stuck together through some awful times for the City when the rest of the country shunned them and the City got behind both teams and poured all their passions into supporting those teams. 

That's just skimming over a little bit because it goes a lot deeper than that. 

They aren't going to feel passion for a team they feel no connection too - a team based in the ivory towers of London , just because they are English doesn't mean people should automatically be passionate about them and support them.
		
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be great if Scouseland sought independence from England ..................... they'd certainly get my vote.


*Slime*.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because Liverpudlians they feel have been dealt some very harsh cards in recent decades 

Even one prime minister said some not very nice things about the City and wanting it left to rot 

The City felt cut off by governments and then the cover up that happened after Hillsborough 

There are many more reasons why Liverpudlians see themselves as "Scouse not English"

The one thing that has also kept the City full of pride was it's football teams - those teams stuck together through some awful times for the City when the rest of the country shunned them and the City got behind both teams and poured all their passions into supporting those teams. 

That's just skimming over a little bit because it goes a lot deeper than that. 

They aren't going to feel passion for a team they feel no connection too - a team based in the ivory towers of London , just because they are English doesn't mean people should automatically be passionate about them and support them.
		
Click to expand...

well thats a t's a totally valid response, one that has cleared a lot up. I'm old enought to know of hillsborough but young enough to not remember it. So I obviously feel for the city of Liverpool, but it's not one I automatically think off. 

I dont think wembley being in London should affect support personally. Most countries have their teams play in their capitals. That said, I preferred it when England went on tour. Think wembley was built because FIFA would  never award us a World Cup without a national stadium.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			well thats a t's a totally valid response, one that has cleared a lot up. I'm old enought to know of hillsborough but young enough to not remember it. So I obviously feel for the city of Liverpool, but it's not one I automatically think off. 

I dont think wembley being in London should affect support personally. Most countries have their teams play in their capitals. That said, I preferred it when England went on tour. Think wembley was built because FIFA would  never award us a World Cup without a national stadium.
		
Click to expand...

When the team went on tour around the country they got their best support ever

Most European teams travel around the country playing their games 

Italy , Soain , Germany and France all travel to other clubs stadiums - England won't because they need to pay for stadium ( that was millions upon millions over budget ) 

If they did that you would find the support might well improve


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because Liverpudlians they feel have been dealt some very harsh cards in recent decades 

Even one prime minister said some not very nice things about the City and wanting it left to rot 

The City felt cut off by governments and then the cover up that happened after Hillsborough 

There are many more reasons why Liverpudlians see themselves as "Scouse not English"

The one thing that has also kept the City full of pride was it's football teams - those teams stuck together through some awful times for the City when the rest of the country shunned them and the City got behind both teams and poured all their passions into supporting those teams. 

That's just skimming over a little bit because it goes a lot deeper than that. 

They aren't going to feel passion for a team they feel no connection too - a team based in the ivory towers of London , just because they are English doesn't mean people should automatically be passionate about them and support them.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus wept I've heard it all now that same Prime Minister wasn't exactly kind to Barnsley's miners &'im pretty sure they felt cut off by the government. But that doesn't stop us now supporting the national team. 
PS my dad was a miner & went through the strike.Thought I'd get that in to make my point more valid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Well that was a bit of a nervy second half but got the three crucial points and back up to 2nd one point behind


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2014)

a win is a win. I do think yet again the ref was poor but never mind its 3 points in the bag.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			a win is a win. I do think yet again the ref was poor but never mind its 3 points in the bag.
		
Click to expand...


Yes the ref wasn't the greatest - Sunderland should have been down to ten and ref missed some clear free kicks


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			well thats a t's a totally valid response, one that has cleared a lot up. I'm old enought to know of hillsborough but young enough to not remember it. So I obviously feel for the city of Liverpool, but it's not one I automatically think off. 

I dont think wembley being in London should affect support personally. Most countries have their teams play in their capitals. That said, I preferred it when England went on tour. Think wembley was built because FIFA would  never award us a World Cup without a national stadium.
		
Click to expand...

Its  the same excuse rolled out by mancs as well as scousers..
As someone who has followed a lower league club all my life and followed England around Europe I can confirm very few premier league fans bothered with England until it became trendy again. And the vast majority of England away fans were Northerners. Not scousers or mancs, but lancastrians, yorkies and geordies. 

Its nothing to do with politics or location. Its because scousers cant support Rooney and mancs cant support Gerrard etc.

Chips on both shoulders, Utd and Liverpool fans.. the blue side of both cities are more pragmatic and genuine football fans IMO...


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Its  the same excuse rolled out by mancs as well as scousers..
As someone who has followed a lower league club all my life and followed England around Europe I can confirm very few premier league fans bothered with England until it became trendy again. And the vast majority of England away fans were Northerners. Not scousers or mancs, but lancastrians, yorkies and geordies. 

Its nothing to do with politics or location. *Its because scousers cant support Rooney and mancs cant support Gerrard etc*.

Chips on both shoulders, Utd and Liverpool fans.. the blue side of both cities are more pragmatic and genuine football fans IMO...
		
Click to expand...

I struggled when crouchy, Defoe and Johnson played for the skates, but did never not support them in an England kit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Its  the same excuse rolled out by mancs as well as scousers..
As someone who has followed a lower league club all my life and followed England around Europe I can confirm very few premier league fans bothered with England until it became trendy again. And the vast majority of England away fans were Northerners. Not scousers or mancs, but lancastrians, yorkies and geordies. 

Its nothing to do with politics or location. Its because scousers cant support Rooney and mancs cant support Gerrard etc.

Chips on both shoulders, Utd and Liverpool fans.. the blue side of both cities are more pragmatic and *genuine football fans IMO...*

Click to expand...

Can you please explain why Liverpool fans ( and Man UTD ) aren't "genuine football fans"


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thought this thread was about the premiership? If use wanna talk about England, start a thread about them. 

Personally, I'm still dreaming it's Liverpool, but more in hope than expectation


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you please explain why Liverpool fans ( and Man UTD ) aren't "genuine football fans"
		
Click to expand...

Ditto the above .......................


*Slime*.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 26, 2014)

Because they cant separate club players and support them in an England shirt.

Its a fairly gross generalization but drawn from working in and around Manchester and Liverpool for 25+ years and following England back in the day....

Anyway I've given up football to play golf so don't really want to get into a debate about this.    Fore!!!!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			Ditto the above .......................


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

My only thought on this is that as bigger clubs you have more hangers on. That's not too suggest there aren't plenty of genuine fans. But as someone who now lives in Kent, I've lost count of the fans of bigger clubs than Southampton mock my opinions on footy as I support little Southampton. Despite me having visited all the big grounds more often than a large portion of their armchairs fans.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Because they cant separate club players and support them in an England shirt.

Its a fairly gross generalization but drawn from working in and around Manchester and Liverpool for 25+ years and following England back in the day....

Anyway I've given up football to play golf so don't really want to get into a debate about this.    Fore!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My lack of support for England has nothing to do with being unable to separate club players 

And even if some can't it doesn't stop them being genuine football fans - it's a nonsense statement.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			My only thought on this is that as bigger clubs you have more hangers on. That's not too suggest there aren't plenty of genuine fans. But as someone who now lives in Kent, I've lost count of the fans of bigger clubs than Southampton mock my opinions on footy as I support little Southampton. Despite me having visited all the big grounds more often than a large portion of their armchairs fans.
		
Click to expand...


Who people support should have no bearing on their knowledge of the game


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who people support should have no bearing on their knowledge of the game
		
Click to expand...

I know that, but it doesn't stop fans of bigger clubs using it against lesser clubs fans. Generally though it's armchair fans who have no argument based in a footy subject and hide behind my clubs better than yours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Thought this thread was about the premiership? If use wanna talk about England, start a thread about them. 

Personally, I'm still dreaming it's Liverpool, but more in hope than expectation
		
Click to expand...


As each game goes by with 3 points in the bag it becomes more a reality 

The games against City and Chelsea are crucial obviously but still need City to slip up 

Still in dreamland that it's coming into April and we are right in the mix


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As each game goes by with 3 points in the bag it becomes more a reality 

The games against City and Chelsea are crucial obviously but still need City to slip up 

Still in dreamland that it's coming into April and we are right in the mix
		
Click to expand...

That's another one down now just seven more games to win. 

It's been a great season whether we win it or not. Rogers has shown he can change things when needed and has instilled an attacking mentality into the team.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2014)

Phew.


----------



## JCW (Mar 27, 2014)

man U will win the league from Man City on goal difference


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2014)

Another win for the mighty reds though the performance was too individual, still 3pts though!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2014)

Are we getting back on thread with this one now?

Liverpool showed tonight their credentials as potential champions. They maybe did not play at their best but still walked away with 3 points from a tough gritty game. It is still game on, I am just wondering if any of the 3 teams are going to have a little blip and fall behind, because if it happens now there is not enough games to bring it back. 

This could be the best finish to a season ever, never have we had 3 teams who could still win it on the last day.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 27, 2014)

This could end up been a classic end to the season. 3 teams all with a good chance. Personally I can't see Liverpool getting more than 1 point out of the City & Chelsea games so that would count them out. Surely it can't be as good as when City snatched it from UTD in the last few minutes.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			This could end up been a classic end to the season. 3 teams all with a good chance. Personally I can't see Liverpool getting more than 1 point out of the City & Chelsea games so that would count them out. Surely it can't be as good as when City snatched it from UTD in the last few minutes.
		
Click to expand...


boooo im all in a cold sweat now you've brought that back into memory


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2014)

What a great result for Palace !!!!

Helps their ambitions to stay up - which isnt a bad thing 

And gives Chelsea and Maureens title ambitions a good kick in the nuts - good work Palace :whoo:

Edit: Even better news it was from a John Terry own goal :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a great result for Palace !!!!

Helps their ambitions to stay up - which isnt a bad thing 

And gives Chelsea and Maureens title ambitions a good kick in the nuts - good work Palace :whoo:

Edit: *Even better news it was from a John Terry own goal* :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It really gets no better than that ......................... *'Terry 52&#8242; (og)' *................ that's modern poetry, that is.


*Slime*

P.S. City are winning too, it's shaping up to be a good weekend really!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2014)

Just back from Palace v Chelsea what a great result! I had the pleasure of BlueinMunich as company and the bizzare the was that, last evening sorting out meeting up i asked him what score he predicted, he said 3-1 and I said that the only way we'd get a goal is by way of a John Terry own goal - my new forum name Mystic Meg!


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a great result for Palace !!!!

Helps their ambitions to stay up - which isnt a bad thing 

And gives Chelsea and Maureens title ambitions a good kick in the nuts - good work Palace :whoo:

Edit: Even better news it was from a John Terry own goal :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So proud of the team today. They were magnificent. We limited Chelsea to only one decent shot (and one that was offside anyhow).

In the highlights, look out for the nutter in the white 'Anser' cap behind the goal to the right (of the main camera). 

Come on Chris, lets have your verdict. COYP!!!!:clap:

EDIT: Chris - you beat me to it!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 29, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Just back from Palace v Chelsea what a great result! I had the pleasure of BlueinMunich as company and the bizzare the was that, last evening sorting out meeting up i asked him what score he predicted, he said 3-1 and I said that the only way we'd get a goal is by way of a John Terry own goal - my new forum name Mystic Meg!
		
Click to expand...

Any idea what tonights lottery numbers are going to be?:cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			So proud of the team today. They were magnificent. We limited Chelsea to only one decent shot (and one that was offside anyhow).

In the highlights, look out for the nutter in the white 'Anser' cap behind the goal to the right (of the main camera). 

Come on Chris, lets have your verdict. COYP!!!!:clap:

EDIT: Chris - you beat me to it!
		
Click to expand...

What a great win. If the opposition is better than you then work rate is the only way to beat them. Speroni made 2 brilliant saves, Jerome and Puncheon worked their socks off, the defence washed resolute and the tactics by Pullis, spot on. However, Chelsea desperately need a 20 goal a season forward if they want the title!

Roll on a Football First! I shall look out for you Matty!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Any idea what tonights lottery numbers are going to be?:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you on Monday! :lol:


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And gives Chelsea and Maureens title ambitions a good kick in the nuts - good work Palace :whoo
		
Click to expand...

We've not had any "title ambitions", it was always stated that Jose was building for next season and that his main goal was instant qualification for the CL, which we'll do, anything greater than that was always a brucie. 

Palace was always going to be a banana skin to me, I said it to a few mates last night.

Hopefully Arsenal will pinch the result against City but a draw only means a 1 point worse variable than what we had, still time for a few more twists & turns :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2014)

Fish said:



			We've not had any "title ambitions", it was always stated that Jose was building for next season and that his main goal was instant qualification for the CL, which we'll do, anything greater than that was always a brucie. 

Palace was always going to be a banana skin to me, I said it to a few mates last night.

Hopefully Arsenal will pinch the result against City but a draw only means a 1 point worse variable than what we had, still time for a few more twists & turns :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

As if anyone believes what Jose says! He also beat up one of our ball boys today whistle


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 29, 2014)

The door swings open, can liverpool sneak through it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2014)

Fish said:



			We've not had any "title ambitions", it was always stated that Jose was building for next season and that his main goal was instant qualification for the CL, which we'll do, anything greater than that was always a brucie. 

Palace was always going to be a banana skin to me, I said it to a few mates last night.

Hopefully Arsenal will pinch the result against City but a draw only means a 1 point worse variable than what we had, still time for a few more twists & turns :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but you must have had title ambitions - clearly one of the favs at the beginning of the season regardless of what Maureen says

If you don't win the title it won't be a good season ( same with City )

Your level should be a lot higher than just CL qualification


----------



## brendy (Mar 29, 2014)

Pretty much the best set of results today with regards to Liverpool, just the massive task of winning the rest of our games now....


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2014)

chrisd said:



			What a great win. If the opposition is better than you then work rate is the only way to beat them. Speroni made 2 brilliant saves, Jerome and Puncheon worked their socks off, the defence washed resolute and the tactics by Pullis, spot on. However, *Chelsea desperately need a 20 goal a season forward if they want the title!*

Roll on a Football First! I shall look out for you Matty!
		
Click to expand...

They've got one ........................ but he plays for Everton!



MadAdey said:



			The door swings open, *can liverpool sneak through it*.
		
Click to expand...

Nope.



*Slime*.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 29, 2014)

Only Man C and Liverpool have it in their own hands now being unreliant on others for help so Title decider looks like Liverpool v Man City in April.

Personally I think Man City will do it but I'd prefer to see Liverpool win.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Man city will win as even if we beat them as long as they win the rest of there games they'll finish top.

Either way it'll go to the wire i think.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Man city will win as even if we beat them as long as they win the rest of there games they'll finish top
		
Click to expand...

??? not by my maths....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Man city will win as even if we beat them as long as they win the rest of there games they'll finish top.

Either way it'll go to the wire i think.
		
Click to expand...

Not after dropping points against Arsenal


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not after dropping points against Arsenal
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell i thought we were level after todays game!

My head says City but my heart says us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Bloody hell i thought we were level after todays game!

My head says City but my heart says us.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah still think City will win it 

Think we can get second which would be a great result for us


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah still think City will win it 

Think we can get second which would be a great result for us
		
Click to expand...

I still think it is open to any of the 3. Win for us today puts us top with Chelsea and City to still come to Anfield. If we do not win today I think we might be in trouble of missing out. This stage of he season you have to capitalize when the other teams drop points, if not you will not win it. Give it 4 hours and see what it looks like then.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2014)

Top of the table !! 29 goals for Suarez despite missing the first 5 games !! Can we win ?! Too right we can 

In dreamworld at the moment - cruised past Spurs. 

How sweet would it be to watch Gerrard lift the trophy 

YNWA


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm not sure that we be in the title race but I havnt ruled out Europe yet!!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 30, 2014)

Showed they have what it takes to win it. City and Chelsea slip up, Liverpool take advantage and smash spurs 4-0. It is performances like that put fear into visiting teams, including the big ones.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Showed they have what it takes to win it. City and Chelsea slip up, Liverpool take advantage and smash spurs 4-0. It is performances like that put fear into visiting teams, including the big ones.
		
Click to expand...


What we do in life echoes .... :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Liverpool take advantage and smash spurs 4-0. It is performances like that put fear into visiting teams, including the big ones.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs v top 4 this season. Pl 8, W 0, D 1, L 7. For 2, Against 27. Everyone "smashed Spurs" :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Top of the table !! 29 goals for Suarez despite missing the first 5 games !! Can we win ?! Too right we can 

In dreamworld at the moment - cruised past Spurs. 

How sweet would it be to watch Gerrard lift the trophy 

YNWA
		
Click to expand...

The last time Liverpool topped the table in March, Bucks Fizz were considered a serious musical influence :smirk:

Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			The last time Liverpool topped the table in March, Bucks Fizz were considered a serious musical influence :smirk:

Enjoy it while it lasts 

Click to expand...

It is very enjoyable - very unexpected and certainly ahead of schedule to be in the mix after just a season of changes.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 30, 2014)

I hope Liverpool win the title, they are playing the best football and somehow to me they feel more 'English' than the other contenders.


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is very enjoyable - very unexpected and certainly ahead of schedule to be in the mix *after just a season of changes.*

Click to expand...

Make that 20+ seasons of changes! They've not won the league since 1990!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2014)

Slime said:



			Make that 20+ seasons of changes! They've not won the league since 1990!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

It has been a while


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is very enjoyable - very unexpected and certainly ahead of schedule to be in the mix after just a season of changes.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. New manager took a season to find his feet and now has the team playing with an old ethos which won us many titles in the past.
Still can't believe the results from the weekend to be honest. 
Just 6 more wins to go. 
Come on lads. 
YNWA


----------



## chrisg (Mar 30, 2014)

Going through the remaining games, I have Everton v City as critical to the title

Man city 88 Points (unless Everton can nick a draw, then 86 points)
Liverpool 87 points
Chelsea 85 points


having said that............. *COME ON LIVERPOOL*


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 30, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Very true. New manager took a season to find his feet and now has the team playing with an old ethos which won us many titles in the past.
Still can't believe the results from the weekend to be honest. 
Just 6 more wins to go. 
Come on lads. 
YNWA
		
Click to expand...

i wonder if we'll be reading this about Moyes in the next 12 months &#128515;.

I have a real sneaky feeling you'll beat city, but Jose will sting you for a draw.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 31, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			i wonder if we'll be reading this about Moyes in the next 12 months &#62979;.

I have a real sneaky feeling you'll beat city, but Jose will sting you for a draw.
		
Click to expand...

Think you might be right as they do have a habit of doing this.......







But have a feeling the bus might look like this after Sturridge and Suarez have finished.......







Still very exciting times.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 31, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			i wonder if we'll be reading this about Moyes in the next 12 months &#128515;.

I have a real sneaky feeling you'll beat city, but Jose will sting you for a draw.
		
Click to expand...

At the start of this season I remember getting pelters from some of the Liverpool fans on here when I suggested that it wasn't too long ago when many were calling for their managers head.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 31, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			At the start of this season I remember getting pelters from some of the Liverpool fans on here when I suggested that it wasn't too long ago when many were calling for their managers head.
		
Click to expand...

Dont remember too many pool fans wanting shot of Rodgers. But agree that some weren't as impressed of their new chosen one as they're making out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Dont remember too many pool fans wanting shot of Rodgers. But agree that some weren't as impressed of their new chosen one as they're making out.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool fans including myself were very wary of appointing a manager with minimal track record and expirence at the top level

But were more than willing to give him the opportunity because we were impressed with the way he spoke about his ideas and the vision here appeared to have - it was a bumpy first season but the fans stuck by him and hopefully we will reap the rewards in the future. He still has areas to improve ( transfer market main one ) but he is fitting in nicely with the way Liverpool fans want their manager to be - part of the family. 

In the past there has only ever been one manager the majority of fans wanted gone - Hodgson, and that wasnt just because of the results and the shockingly poor football he played - the way he acted , the way he spoke about the club and the fans - it wasnt fitting for our club. He was the wrong appointment in every sense of the word.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Dont remember too many pool fans wanting shot of Rodgers. But agree that some weren't as impressed of their new chosen one as they're making out.
		
Click to expand...

About right, there were a very very few who wanted him out early doors. There were some who weren't greatly impressed early last season, but the large majority have been willing to give him time. Hardly any calling for his head though - at least by matchgoers.

Don't judge Liverpool (or most other fans) by the loud ones on forums, twitter,facebook etc.

Different beast to your matchgoing fans who invest time, money and emotion in going to matches.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Mar 31, 2014)

I changed opinion at the weekend and now think Liverpool will win the league, which will be a victory for coaching over finance, relatively speaking.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 31, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			About right, there were a very very few who wanted him out early doors. There were some who weren't greatly impressed early last season, but the large majority have been willing to give him time. Hardly any calling for his head though - at least by matchgoers.

Don't judge Liverpool (or most other fans) by the loud ones on forums, twitter,facebook etc.

Different beast to your matchgoing fans who invest time, money and emotion in going to matches.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree. I'm not a regular match going fan (living in Cornwall and finances prevent me going!) but I always thought Rodgers had a good idea on how he wanted things to go. He did have a few troubles tactically to start with but has learned quickly and adapted very very well. He's got the whole team believing in themselves and their ability to win matches and win them well. 
With all the criticism of the amount of goals the defence are conceding at the moment I do remember a few years ago when Utd lived and won the title with the same mentality of you score 3 and we'll score 4, normally coming in the last 10 minutes or injury time with the phrase "Fergie time" being born.  Yes a few more clean sheets would be nice but not essential with the goal scoring prowess of the front men. 
We took the record on Sunday for the most games with 4 goals or more being scored in the premiership with 12 for the season. I can see there being at least a couple more to add to that record too hopefully against Chelski and City.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool fans including myself were very wary of appointing a manager with minimal track record and expirence at the top level
		
Click to expand...

i was a little bit apprehensive to start with, but after the January transfer window last year the team really did start to look good.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]



Liverpoolphil said:



			[/FONT]

He still has areas to improve ( transfer market main one ) but he is fitting in nicely with the way Liverpool fans want their manager to be - part of the family. 

.
		
Click to expand...

strange statement IMO. Last year getting Sturridge and Courtinho for what he did was genius. In the summer he had deals lined up for Eriksson and Willian, but we got done by teams offering bigger wages and champions league football. Be interesting to see what happens this year seeing as we will champions league football to offer, along with the extra revenue that brings, be even better if we were champions too....:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			i was a little bit apprehensive to start with, but after the January transfer window last year the team really did start to look good.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]

strange statement IMO. Last year getting Sturridge and Courtinho for what he did was genius. In the summer he had deals lined up for Eriksson and Willian, but we got done by teams offering bigger wages and champions league football. Be interesting to see what happens this year seeing as we will champions league football to offer, along with the extra revenue that brings, be even better if we were champions too....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

But then we have players like Aspas , Alberto , Moses , Sahin , Toure , Cissohko , Sahko

I dont think the price was down to BR and they have been good deals those two but we spent a good deal of money and from the money he has had its not the best return so far

And im not sure about any deals for Erikson being sorted


----------



## Big-Dog (Mar 31, 2014)

To original thread I must reply that as a neutral I am enjoying the Premier League more than ever. I am a Burnley Fan and hoping we can hang on with 5 of our best players out so maybe interested in staying up next year (that would be amazing as well as improbable).

I must confess up to a few weeks ago I would have gone for City but now Liverpool are looking better and the belief grows. However who with the exception of a hardened Evertonian who would not like Steve Gerrard to win the only one medal missing from his collection......... well there is the other one but that is about as possibly as Burnley staying up if they make it to promotion A WORLD CUP MEDAL!!

Hit em Straight ..... ish


----------



## JCW (Apr 1, 2014)

As long as its not Man City or Chelsea , injuries to Ramsey , Walcott & Wiltshire have cost Arsenal , as long as Stevie G and dive a lot Suarez play the last 6 games they be fine , so its Liverpool for me , Key games be Liverpool V Man City & Chelsea at Anfield


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And im not sure about any deals for Erikson being sorted
		
Click to expand...

The inquiries had been and offer accepted,it was just waiting to move onto sorting things out with the player, same as the Willian deal. So the tough part had been done and the player was going to discuss personal terms. But Chelsea came in with a bigger pay packet and Champions League football, Spurs offered Europa League with a nice pay packet. We offered a reasonable pay packet and not much more other than promises that we would do better than 7th this year.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 1, 2014)

JCW said:



			As long as its not Man City or Chelsea , injuries to Ramsey , Walcott & Wiltshire have cost Arsenal , as long as Stevie G and dive a lot Suarez play the last 6 games they be fine , so its Liverpool for me , Key games be Liverpool V Man City & Chelsea at Anfield
		
Click to expand...

Your lack of a top class Striker at the beginning of the season put paid too your season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			The inquiries had been and offer accepted,it was just waiting to move onto sorting things out with the player, same as the Willian deal. So the tough part had been done and the player was going to discuss personal terms. But Chelsea came in with a bigger pay packet and Champions League football, Spurs offered Europa League with a nice pay packet. We offered a reasonable pay packet and not much more other than promises that we would do better than 7th this year.
		
Click to expand...

The Willian deal is correct 

But Eriksen - lots of speculation but no offer to Ajax or player :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 1, 2014)

JCW said:



			As long as its not Man City or Chelsea , injuries to Ramsey , Walcott & Wiltshire have cost Arsenal
		
Click to expand...

I hear this a lot from arsenal fans, how about at some point or another every single defender has missed some games, never being able to field your first choice back 4, on a regular basis, Gerard missing a few games, Sturridge spending I think it was about 6 weeks out, Suarez missing the first 6 games, Lucas has had a bit of time on the sidelines. Everyone gets injuries, it's all part of the season and Liverpool unlike Chelsea or City really do not have the quality in depth, but they have got through it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2014)

for me, watching Liverpool I get the feeling that they really are a team, you can see the pleasure for each other when the team scores, the runs they make for each other, the shift they put inas a unit.

If, and its still a big if, we can maintain that work rate and team spirit then we will win it.

I am extremely worried about the Chelsea and City games as our defence, although looking much more solid may well struggle against those 2 teams.


----------



## jp5 (Apr 1, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I hear this a lot from arsenal fans, how about at some point or another every single defender has missed some games, never being able to field your first choice back 4, on a regular basis, Gerard missing a few games, Sturridge spending I think it was about 6 weeks out, Suarez missing the first 6 games, Lucas has had a bit of time on the sidelines. Everyone gets injuries, it's all part of the season and Liverpool unlike Chelsea or City really do not have the quality in depth, but they have got through it.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully some fans have wised up to this lie peddled out by le manager. Injuries are part of the game and something that affects every team, not just Arsenal. The real issue is the lack of squad depth. Most of the fans can see it. But not the one who is paid Â£7m a year.

Oh and actually Arsenal have been exceedingly lucky that Giroud, as average as he is, has stayed fit all season!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 1, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Oh and actually Arsenal have been exceedingly lucky that Giroud, as average as he is, has stayed fit all season!
		
Click to expand...

A mate at work has been saying that for the last few weeks. With Everton hot on the heels of Arsenal, he is so worried about loosing the only striker they have.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Think the winners of the premier league will win by goal difference. Who that will be is. Well al let you know end of May. What I think will be massive is if Stevie Gerard can get to the end of the season without another booking if not he has a two game ban. 

Ot it is the little things like that that could swing it one way or the other. Come what May Liverpool have punched well above there weight and mr brendon Rodgers deserves a bit of credit


----------



## Big-Dog (Apr 2, 2014)

Could not agree more, or does Mr Gerrard get a booking to serve the ban prior to any important games! Like I wish our lad at Burnley would have done?

Considering that Mr Rogers was wanted out in the early stages of the PLAN he has always insisted he had he deserves a lot of credit in my humble opinion especially if it is followed next year by another fine year. That will depend on who goes and who stays but !! that is football he has done an incredible job.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Could not agree more, or does Mr Gerrard get a booking to serve the ban prior to any important games! Like I wish our lad at Burnley would have done?

Considering that Mr Rogers was wanted out in the early stages of the PLAN he has always insisted he had he deserves a lot of credit in my humble opinion especially if it is followed next year by another fine year. That will depend on who goes and who stays but !! that is football he has done an incredible job.
		
Click to expand...

Rodgers wasn't wanted out during the early stages - well not by the knowledgable fans anyway


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 2, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Could not agree more, or does Mr Gerrard get a booking to serve the ban prior to any important games! Like I wish our lad at Burnley would have done?

Considering that Mr Rogers was wanted out in the early stages of the PLAN he has always insisted he had he deserves a lot of credit in my humble opinion especially if it is followed next year by another fine year. That will depend on who goes and who stays but !! that is football he has done an incredible job.
		
Click to expand...


Has the time limit for this yellow card ban not now elapsed , it  expires sometime  in April anyhow ..  i think


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Has the time limit for this yellow card ban not now elapsed , it  expires sometime  in April anyhow ..  i think
		
Click to expand...

 The 14th, I think. He couldn't go for a "tactical booking" and play in the City and Chelsea games, as they are only 2 games apart.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			The 14th, I think. He couldn't go for a "tactical booking" and play in the City and Chelsea games, as they are only 2 games apart.
		
Click to expand...

so the must is not to get booked against west ham then , at least you will have him for city game 

we will take points off city aswell ya know


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rodgers wasn't wanted out during the early stages - well not by the knowledgable fans anyway
		
Click to expand...

I never wanted him out, as I believe in giving the bloke a full season to see what he has to offer. That is not to say that I was a little bit worried about him being appointed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			so the must is not to get booked against west ham then , at least you will have him for city game 

we will take points off city aswell ya know 

Click to expand...

 Yes, but if he's booked against city would still miss Norwich and Chelsea. If survives the city game, he's fine then. There is a part of me that would like to see the 2 Merseyside teams in the CL. If Man U were to win it though (hope they don't), the one solace would be seeing the blues who've used Man U as a stick to beat us with us suffer though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I never wanted him out, as I believe in giving the bloke a full season to see what he has to offer. That is not to say that I was a little bit worried about him being appointed.
		
Click to expand...


Agree with that ( well apart from Woy ) knew he was never going to work out


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Agree with that ( well apart from Woy ) knew he was never going to work out
		
Click to expand...

There aren't enough face palms in the world to show the reaction of the fans when Woy was appointed!


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I went today and how the heck we managed to win 4-1 I will never know. Southampton played excellent football for 30 mins in the first half and run city ragged. However is it the mark of a good team that they salvage summat from nothing.

anyway me Missis tash and me old man who's just been cleared from leukemia had a good day out at the blue camp.
another interesting day in the premier league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Well I went today and how the heck we managed to win 4-1 I will never know. Southampton played excellent football for 30 mins in the first half and run city ragged. However is it the mark of a good team that they salvage summat from nothing.

anyway me Missis tash and* me old man who's just been cleared from leukemia *had a good day out at the blue camp.
another interesting day in the premier league.
		
Click to expand...


Great news and glad you had a nice day 

If we don't win it then would prefer to see City win :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 5, 2014)

My money would be on City at the moment,especially with Aguero coming back. I can't see Liverpool getting much out of the City & Chelsea games tbh.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2014)

I did say when he was appointed he would be a good manager at Liverpool, even though he got sacked at Reading. He wanted us to play from the back, when we had the worst footballing centre backs in the clubs history. If he hadn't gone we could easily have got relegated to the 1st division.

You need quality players to play his style, and it just doesn't work in the Championship. (Well apart from Swansea.)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great news and glad you had a nice day 

If we don't win it then would prefer to see City win :thup:
		
Click to expand...

+1, city for me if we dont win it.

Tashy - Glad for you and your dad, hopefully another one to beat this horrible cancer.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 6, 2014)

The only winner yesterday was match of the day, kompany played a blinder on it. He said djeko made the most of his chance to get a penalty and toure deserved his booking, he actually looked embarrassed by the dive. Nice one Vincent, you need to be on more often.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			The only winner yesterday was match of the day, kompany played a blinder on it. He said djeko made the most of his chance to get a penalty and toure deserved his booking, he actually looked embarrassed by the dive. Nice one Vincent, you need to be on more often.
		
Click to expand...

every time he has been on he was been very good - well spoken and classy - Savages fawning next to him was funny. Seems a very good bloke as well as been an outstanding defender


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 6, 2014)

richart said:



			I did say when he was appointed he would be a good manager at Liverpool, even though he got sacked at Reading. He wanted us to play from the back, when we had the worst footballing centre backs in the clubs history. If he hadn't gone we could easily have got relegated to the 1st division.

You need quality players to play his style, and it just doesn't work in the Championship. (Well apart from Swansea.)
		
Click to expand...

I love his style of football. Players are making lots of runs all over the pitch, there is a nice balance between between quick short passing and balls into the channels. He lets the attacking players have free roles so they can move into any space they see, rather than being made to play in a rigid formation. I don't care we leak goals, our attacking players are good enough to score plenty of goals. But if he wanted to sort that problem out in the summer it would be a good idea.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I love his style of football. Players are making lots of runs all over the pitch, there is a nice balance between between quick short passing and balls into the channels. He lets the attacking players have free roles so they can move into any space they see, rather than being made to play in a rigid formation. I don't care we leak goals, our attacking players are good enough to score plenty of goals. But if he wanted to sort that problem out in the summer it would be a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if he has too much interest in defence to be fair. Maybe a separate coach is needed. Be a bit like american football. Rodgers for attack and 'x' for defence. Your defenders aren't bad and have done well in the past. Just think he believes attack is more important. Could be interest come champs league time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't know if he has too much interest in defence to be fair. Maybe a separate coach is needed. Be a bit like american football. Rodgers for attack and 'x' for defence. Your defenders aren't bad and have done well in the past. Just think he believes attack is more important. Could be interest come champs league time.
		
Click to expand...

Our defence isnt that bad - have prob let in more goals than the other in the top 4 but it doesnt need drastic changes. Set pieces is the area where we have struggled at times.
Lovren should help next season


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our defence isnt that bad - have prob let in more goals than the other in the top 4 but it doesnt need drastic changes. Set pieces is the area where we have struggled at times.
Lovren should help next season 

Click to expand...

Nope! You can have Hoiveld. He's good for an own goal or too (carra needs replacing after all) &#128513;


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 6, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Well I went today and how the heck we managed to win 4-1 I will never know. Southampton played excellent football for 30 mins in the first half and run city ragged. However is it the mark of a good team that they salvage summat from nothing.

anyway me Missis tash and me old man who's just been cleared from leukemia had a good day out at the blue camp.
another interesting day in the premier league.
		
Click to expand...

This probably sounds like sour grapes but you had 13 players. That linesman should be signing on tomorrow morning but as usual it will just brushed under the carpet:angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			This probably sounds like sour grapes but you had 13 players. That linesman should be signing on tomorrow morning but as usual it will just brushed under the carpet:angry:
		
Click to expand...

That was a poor decision from the linesman - he must not have realised the ball was flicked on by Dzeko. 

But City overall deserved the win it looked like.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 6, 2014)

Even if he did the ref was in a perfect position and shouldn't have needed the lino it was that far offside. They can talk to each other, surely he had to question the lino at least?
Can't agree City deserved it, we were easily the best team up until that decision but that changed the game and knocked the stuffing out of us a bit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Even if he did the ref was in a perfect position and shouldn't have needed the lino it was that far offside. They can talk to each other, surely he had to question the lino at least?
Can't agree City deserved it, we were easily the best team up until that decision but that changed the game and knocked the stuffing out of us a bit.
		
Click to expand...

I believe you had one shot on target - the penalty. You had a bit of possession for a ten to 15 min period but were creating no threats with it. 

When they scored they were starting to gain the upper hand

Thats what is appeared like on the box

4-1 may have flattered them a little and the decision was wrong


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was a poor decision from the linesman - he must not have realised the ball was flicked on by Dzeko. 

But City overall deserved the win it looked like.
		
Click to expand...

Silva was offside twice, even before Dzeko flick. The whole first half saints dominated. Except for first minute and then we pushed up too much at end of first half and got stung. 1-1 at second half and could of been different.  Unfortunately, at 3-1 city were always going to be comfortable in second half.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Just watching MOTD,what does Fellaini have to do to get a red card??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Silva was offside twice, even before Dzeko flick. The whole first half saints dominated. Except for first minute and then we pushed up too much at end of first half and got stung. 1-1 at second half and could of been different.  Unfortunately, at 3-1 city were always going to be comfortable in second half.
		
Click to expand...

The offside was an error - as we have witnessed also it happens.

But if you dominated how come you had no shots on target ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The offside was an error - as we have witnessed also it happens.

But if you dominated how come you had no shots on target ?
		
Click to expand...

So you only dominate if you have shots on target? Our strikers had an off day. 

We had more possession, both with the ball and Territorially. I have acknowledged that second half the writing was on the wall. But if you watched the game like you say you have, you'd have seen city booting the ball clear for 40 minutes. We didn't take chances so we lost. But we weren't in anyway outplayed, and unfortunately as myself and saintshacker have said the 2nd city goal killed the spectacle. I don't think it's bitter to complain about a decision.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			So you only dominate if you have shots on target? Our strikers had an off day. 

We had more possession, both with the ball and Territorially. I have acknowledged that second half the writing was on the wall. But if you watched the game like you say you have, you'd have seen city booting the ball clear for 40 minutes. We didn't take chances so we lost. But we weren't in anyway outplayed, and unfortunately as myself and saintshacker have said the 2nd city goal killed the spectacle. I don't think it's bitter to complain about a decision.
		
Click to expand...

I said it appeared that City deserved to win but was told that you were - are you saying they didnt because you had more possession but no shots ?

And anytime a Liverpool fan complains about a decision the response is normally "it happens and they even themselves out"

Who knows what would have happened if that go hadnt been given - you could have gone on and won - if you could find where the goal is or City on the probability would have step up a gear and still won.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I said it appeared that City deserved to win but was told that you were - are you saying they didnt because you had more possession but no shots ?

And anytime a Liverpool fan complains about a decision the response is normally "it happens and they even themselves out"

Who knows what would have happened if that go hadnt been given - you could have gone on and won - if you could find where the goal is or City on the probability would have step up a gear and still won.
		
Click to expand...

It gets said to pretty much every fan,not just Liverpool:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 6, 2014)

2 big games today, I fancy Everton to do Arsenal and Liverpool to bag 3 or 4 against West Ham although I have a sneaky feeling we go 1-0 down early doors!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I said it appeared that City deserved to win but was told that you were - are you saying they didnt because you had more possession but no shots ?

And anytime a Liverpool fan complains about a decision the response is normally "it happens and they even themselves out"

Who knows what would have happened if that go hadnt been given - you could have gone on and won - if you could find where the goal is or City on the probability would have step up a gear and still won.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't said at any point we deserved to win. I simply stated that the decision was key. Which it was. I was simply pointing out we had more than 15minutes of doing nothing with the ball. Not getting shots on target doesn't mean it wasn't a good performance. City did to up a year slightly, but only after the dubious goal. Nobody knows what would have happened. They may have started 2nd half hungrier and smashed 6 past us, or they could have go nervous and we would have enjoyed more of the ball and taken another chance.

cant change the facts, they got 3 points we got 0. Not sour grapes to suggest it could of gone differently. Anyways, time to see what arsenal are made of.


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just watching MOTD,what does Fellaini have to do to get a red card??
		
Click to expand...

And here you go again ..............................
Why turn this into an anti Man Utd thread when this is a 'Who will win the Premiership' thread, patently nothing to do with United.
Any chance you could start an 'Anti United & all their players' thread or just sing a different song?


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Slime said:



			And here you go again ..............................
Why turn this into an anti Man Utd thread when this is a 'Who will win the Premiership' thread, patently nothing to do with United.
Any chance you could start an 'Anti United & all their players' thread or just sing a different song?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really need to be so defensive when some one brings up man utd?? Fellaini as clearly elbowed 2 opposition players in the past few weeks & got away with it. 
Suppose I could have started a new thread & titled it 'Fellaini the thug' but I just thought I'd mention it on another football related thread. Hope that's ok with you matey


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Well it looks like it wont be Arsenal and they could even struggle to get top4 after todays game


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 6, 2014)

Everton for fourth place on this display.


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



*Do you really need to be so defensive when some one brings up man utd??* Fellaini as clearly elbowed 2 opposition players in the past few weeks & got away with it. 
*Suppose I could have started a new thread & titled it 'Fellaini the thug'* but I just thought I'd mention it on another football related thread. *Hope that's ok with you matey*

Click to expand...

I'm not being defensive, in fact I agree with you about Fellaini, I'd just keep things relevant, that's all.
For could, read should ................... that's better.
Absolutely fine, life's too short an' all that.

*
Slime*.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 6, 2014)

Everton now 3-0 up. Really not looking good for Arsenal to stay in the top 4 at this rate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Everton now 3-0 up. Really not looking good for Arsenal to stay in the top 4 at this rate.
		
Click to expand...

Hope Everton get 4th. They do really well even when loosing their top players.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Hope Everton get 4th. They do really well even when loosing their top players.
		
Click to expand...

ive nothing against Everton, but it kinda makes a mockery of FFP. Arsenal balance the books and are ridiculed for failure. Everton are where they are with some cushy loans of players that f they had bought would have bankrupt them and everybody else looks the other way......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			ive nothing against Everton, but it kinda makes a mockery of FFP. Arsenal balance the books and are ridiculed for failure. Everton are where they are with some cushy loans of players that f they had bought would have bankrupt them and everybody else looks the other way......
		
Click to expand...


They are giving players the chance to play - they loan in two players and understand are looking to purchase them ( if rumours are to believed )

Loans have been going on for decades now and help clubs at both ends of the table - only a certain amount of clubs can afford to splash out constantly. 

They still need to balance the books in terms of wages

Its better to have loans that clubs spending beyond their means


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			ive nothing against Everton, but it kinda makes a mockery of FFP. Arsenal balance the books and are ridiculed for failure. Everton are where they are with some cushy loans of players that f they had bought would have bankrupt them and everybody else looks the other way......
		
Click to expand...

Yeah fair point. If Arsenal wanted a player like Lukaku they'd have had to spend Â£30m. Probably because Chelsea & City don't see Everton as rivals. 
Either way it's a good bit of business for Everton.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are giving players the chance to play - they loan in two players and understand are looking to purchase them ( if rumours are to believed )

Loans have been going on for decades now and help clubs at both ends of the table - only a certain amount of clubs can afford to splash out constantly. 

They still need to balance the books in terms of wages

Its better to have loans that clubs spending beyond their means
		
Click to expand...

Im not accusing Everton of wrong doing. But the loan system at its inception was more about the loaning out of a bigger clubs youngsters to lower division teams for their development. It's not used by clubs to stock pile players. The fact they can't play against their parent clubs exasperates the situation. Chelsea can let a star try and take points off opponents and not themselves. Other clubs also, although rumours circling of wrongdoing between Chelsea and their Dutch counterparts.......
also Garetg Barry, whilst not everyone's cup of tea is a contender for their player of the season and is no spring chicken.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

That was an impressive performance by them - it would be highly amusing if it came down to the City came for them 

win and they get 4th but by winning they also handed us the title 

Barkley looks very impressive and played in a deeper role - Woy need to play him for England


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Arsenal win the FA cup & finish 5th
Would the fans be happy??


----------



## jp5 (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Arsenal win the FA cup & finish 5th
Would the fans be happy??
		
Click to expand...

Happy if it meant Wenger resigned on a high.
Unhappy if it meant he signed a new contract.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Well thats an interesting decision from the ref - lino flags for a foul - clear foul from Carroll on the keeper. But then the ref gives a goal after chatting to the lino ? Interesting


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thats an interesting decision from the ref - lino flags for a foul - clear foul from Carroll on the keeper. But then the ref gives a goal after chatting to the lino ? Interesting
		
Click to expand...

Ah well, mistakes happen &#128527;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Ah well, mistakes happen &#128527;
		
Click to expand...

They do indeed - it appears they had a conversation to ensure it happened


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Another poor decision

Has he done that to level things up ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They do indeed - it appears they had a conversation to ensure it happened 

Click to expand...

All evens now. Wonder if he can keep it that way?


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 6, 2014)

Another penalty conceded by the Hammers and Gerrard duly knocks it in.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Dodgy decisions even themselves out again.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another poor decision

Has he done that to level things up ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it happens, would be interesting to see how many soft penalties are given if mistakes made in first half?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Kolo Toure !!!! Noooo !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Well that was ugly and scrappy but the win was the main thing - back to the top we go


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Probably best that the ref gave the 2nd pen,or it would av been poor old us yet again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Probably best that the ref gave the 2nd pen,or it would av been poor old us yet again.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh dear 

Click to expand...

I know 
Pretty much conforms that they do even themselves out tho doesn't it:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know 
Pretty much conforms that they do even themselves out tho doesn't it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will look forward to it being evened out in the Chelsea match then :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will look forward to it being evened out in the Chelsea match then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And your city game, hopefully you'll have same linesman as yesterday. Your fast forward line will tear their high defence to pieces lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			And your city game, hopefully you'll have same linesman as yesterday. Your fast forward line will tear their high defence to pieces lol
		
Click to expand...

But there forward line is pretty special

Hopefully we will target Demichellies


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But there forward line is pretty special

Hopefully we will target Demichellies
		
Click to expand...

Toure a doubt. Augers first game back maybe. As Rogers said few weeks back. Even if you were bottom he'd consider you favourites against anyone at Anfield.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Toure a doubt. Augers first game back maybe. As Rogers said few weeks back. Even if you were bottom he'd consider you favourites against anyone at Anfield.
		
Click to expand...

Still leaves Silva , Nasri , Navas , Dzeko , Negredo to worry about 

Who knows


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 6, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned the situation for LFC hasn't changed one bit. We need to win the last 5 games we have to take the title. It's as simple as that, take it one game at a time and win each one.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have said for weeks, guaranteed champions league is a great step forward, the fact we have a chance to win it is dreamland. Will we? Who knows, on paper City are miles ahead with regards ability and strength in depth but that doesnt always win things.

In Rodgers we trust 

YNWA


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Probably best that the ref gave the 2nd pen,or it would av been poor old us yet again.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a pen , keeper got some of the ball but his hand went over it and took his legs .. if it was out the field and the foot went over the ball , it would be a foul .. 

ANYONE ELSE see it that way ???/


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 6, 2014)

Arsenal won't :rofl:

man city, hmm I don't want them to but they are looking good for it unless they stumble on the run in.
liverpool would be nice they have played some good football, definitely like to see them in Europe, I like the fact they use a few English players 
chelsea , well I don't think so, next season when their midfield has settled in and perhaps he gets a striker who does finish and is young.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought it was a pen , keeper got some of the ball but his hand went over it and took his legs .. if it was out the field and the foot went over the ball , it would be a foul .. 

ANYONE ELSE see it that way ???/
		
Click to expand...

Rodgers did and also showed them it in a replay during the post match interview


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought it was a pen , keeper got some of the ball but his hand went over it and took his legs .. if it was out the field and the foot went over the ball , it would be a foul .. 

ANYONE ELSE see it that way ???/
		
Click to expand...

Not for me I'm afraid. But the ref made 2 big mistakes in the game so it didn't affect the outcome. 
Thing is if the 2nd incident didn't happen then Liverpool would possibly have dropped 2pts that could cost them the title.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Norwich have sacked their manager ! 5 games to go ! Madness or looking for the new manager boost ?


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Norwich have sacked their manager ! 5 games to go ! Madness or looking for the new manager boost ?
		
Click to expand...

Does seem daft, but not a surprise


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Norwich have sacked their manager ! 5 games to go ! Madness or looking for the new manager boost ?
		
Click to expand...

Crazy for me. Where did Norwich expect to be at this stage?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought it was a pen , keeper got some of the ball but his hand went over it and took his legs .. if it was out the field and the foot went over the ball , it would be a foul .. 

ANYONE ELSE see it that way ???/
		
Click to expand...

i can can see your point. But generally if a keeper gets the ball and clears the player it's not a foul. Don't think it was a pen personally. Keepers touch was enough to redirect ball and remove immediate danger, but I don't think it was as big an error as the west ham goal.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Norwich have sacked their manager ! 5 games to go ! Madness or looking for the new manager boost ?
		
Click to expand...

Must have someone already lined up .. i think its nuts but it is football ha , its all nuts


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought it was a pen , keeper got some of the ball but his hand went over it and took his legs .. if it was out the field and the foot went over the ball , it would be a foul .. 

ANYONE ELSE see it that way ???/
		
Click to expand...


I'm with you on this although i do feel it was a soft pen.

The goalie comes over the top of the ball as oppose to sweeping it away and his follow through catches the player. If this is outside the box by a outfield player using his feet its a foul/freekick all day long.

If the 2 decisions were not given  then we may of won 1-0 but we'll never know that now. The funny thing is with West Ham's goal the liner had his flag up pretty much right away only for the ref to over rule it.

Massive game next week against City and lets hope we're not talking about referee's decisions deciding the result.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Crazy for me. Where did Norwich expect to be at this stage?
		
Click to expand...

Tbf they finished 11th and invested quite a bit over the summer. So probably not in a relegation battle. Think they're doomed now though. Although they were already IMOIMO


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			i can can see your point. But generally if a keeper gets the ball and clears the player it's not a foul. Don't think it was a pen personally. Keepers touch was enough to redirect ball and remove immediate danger, but I don't think it was as big an error as the west ham goal.
		
Click to expand...

If the ball went in a different direction then yeah i'd agree but the fact it didn't  it was a pen, usually a goalie gets a hand to the ball and the ball goes a different direction.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If the ball went in a different direction then yeah i'd agree but the fact it didn't  it was a pen, usually a goalie gets a hand to the ball and the ball goes a different direction.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the direction matters. If pens are given when keepers actually touch the ball then we're gonna see a whole lot more. Al the pundits called it as an error and I'd side with them. The amount of contact by the keeper on the ball is irrelevant. As is the second contact on flanagan (who btw was on his way down).  Once the keeper touches the ball he is deemed to have taken control of it. So if he touches it and the contacts your player it isn't a foul as he has won the ball.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf they finished 11th and invested quite a bit over the summer. So probably not in a relegation battle. Think they're doomed now though. Although they were already IMOIMO
		
Click to expand...

How many times do we see this happening? Look at Swansea. I expected Southampton to do the same tbh & it's cost me a dozen Z Stars


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think the direction matters. If pens are given when keepers actually touch the ball then we're gonna see a whole lot more. Al the pundits called it as an error and I'd side with them. The amount of contact by the keeper on the ball is irrelevant. As is the second contact on flanagan (who btw was on his way down).l*  Once the keeper touches the ball he is deemed to have taken control of it. So if he touches it and the contacts your player it isn't a foul as he has won the bal*.
		
Click to expand...

If thats the case why do we see fouls given week in week out for challenge's were the player wins the ball cleanly  but takes the man with the follow through?

Like i said i thought it was a soft pen but watching it slo mo from 9 million angles it looks a foul imo.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			How many times do we see this happening? Look at Swansea. I expected Southampton to do the same tbh & it's cost me a dozen Z Stars

Click to expand...

Cant say I'm gutted to hear that. Without Pinocchio maybe it would if happened. But I had every confidence we'd improve. Top gets me Â£50 bucks from me boss!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Cant say I'm gutted to hear that. Without Pinocchio maybe it would if happened. But I had every confidence we'd improve. Top gets me Â£50 bucks from me boss!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't want you to fail. Just didn't expect you to get top 10 tbh. A lot of teams seem to struggle after having a good season.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If thats the case why do we see fouls given week in week out for challenge's were the player wins the ball cleanly  but takes the man with the follow through?

Like i said i thought it was a soft pen but watching it slo mo from 9 million angles it looks a foul imo.
		
Click to expand...

Because it's a goalkeeper that does it. If he had two hands on the ball and sent Suarez 10ft in the air it wouldn't be a foul, but if a defender won the ball cleanly and sent a player flying you'd get the foul. Like I said  I don't think it was a glaring mistake and can see why it was given. But if ex players (Liverpool ones at that) are saying it's an error I'd side with them. Ass the that. During the post match interview when Rodgers said it was a CLEAR pen, he had to pause and say hang on, here from this angle you see it. Most tackles can seem one thing if looked at from the right angle. 

Most fans won't admit if their team get the benefits of such decision, I'd imagine I'd be the same. But as I've said, if a keeper touches the ball (before the player) then he's won the ball. Thems the rules IMO, maybe I've misunderstood them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Will be a test for them this summer with clubs circling for players like Lallana, Shaw , Lovren


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Because it's a goalkeeper that does it. If he had two hands on the ball and sent Suarez 10ft in the air it wouldn't be a foul, but if a defender won the ball cleanly and sent a player flying you'd get the foul. Like I said  I don't think it was a glaring mistake and can see why it was given. But if ex players (Liverpool ones at that) are saying it's an error I'd side with them. Ass the that. During the post match interview when Rodgers said it was a CLEAR pen, he had to pause and say hang on, here from this angle you see it. Most tackles can seem one thing if looked at from the right angle. 

Most fans won't admit if their team get the benefits of such decision, I'd imagine I'd be the same. But as I've said, if a keeper touches the ball (before the player) then he's won the ball. Thems the rules IMO, maybe I've misunderstood them.
		
Click to expand...

What if the keeper has a slight touch on the ball but doesn't effect it's path and then takes the player out ? If the player hadn't been taken out he possibly could go on to score ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Because it's a goalkeeper that does it. If he had two hands on the ball and sent Suarez 10ft in the air it wouldn't be a foul, but if a defender won the ball cleanly and sent a player flying you'd get the foul. Like I said  I don't think it was a glaring mistake and can see why it was given. But if ex players (Liverpool ones at that) are saying it's an error I'd side with them. Ass the that. During the post match interview when Rodgers said it was a CLEAR pen, he had to pause and say hang on, here from this angle you see it. Most tackles can seem one thing if looked at from the right angle. 

Most fans won't admit if their team get the benefits of such decision, I'd imagine I'd be the same. But as I've said, if a keeper touches the ball (before the player) then he's won the ball. Thems the rules IMO, maybe I've misunderstood them.
		
Click to expand...

I've already said it was a soft pen but the goalie came over the top of the ball and caught the player. Pen.

It's only my opinion of course!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will be a test for them this summer with clubs circling for players like Lallana, Shaw , Lovren
		
Click to expand...

Shaw will cost somebody Â£30m and as good as he is. A LB doesn't save your season. I'd be happy to see clone at lb as young chambers is a quality looking rb already. 

Young ward prowse will be good cover in midfield if lallana leaves. Again we'll still want Â£15m plus (could be more wc depending) for someone who I believe will be an England regular for years now. Ward prowse and Ramirez (plays same position and hasn't been given a chance) will cover there. 
Lovren will cost at least Â£15m as we'll only sell for a decent profit. 

We we need a couple of cb even with Lovren staying, but with Â£60m I'm sure we could find some. 

Thats not not including the next crop of youngsters like Sam Gallagher who are coming through the ranks. 

Ill happily take a gentlemens Â£10 bet with whoever thinks relegation will be an issue for saints next season


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I've already said it was a soft pen but the goalie came over the top of the ball and caught the player. Pen.

It's only my opinion of course!
		
Click to expand...

A Liverpool supporters opinion so of course ya think its a pen. 

He he touched ball so not a pen. 

But hey. You got the result you deserved and Gerrard is my dreamteam captain so I'm happy for you to get pens a plenty!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What if the keeper has a slight touch on the ball but doesn't effect it's path and then takes the player out ? If the player hadn't been taken out he possibly could go on to score ?
		
Click to expand...

If he gets a touch it's no penalty. Same as if a defender slides in & gets a touch.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			If he gets a touch it's no penalty. Same as if a defender slides in & gets a touch.
		
Click to expand...

I agree if it deflects the ball away , just a thought tho what  if its over the ball ..the boy still got to the ball ,if he wasnt tripped he would have gotten to it standing up


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			+1, city for me if we dont win it.

Tashy - Glad for you and your dad, hopefully another one to beat this horrible cancer.
		
Click to expand...

he was in his element sat at the side of a 5yr old kid who was singing all the city songs, started telling me about all the pubs that used to be where city's ground is now situated. He worked at Bradford colliery (on the site of the etihad) had another trip down memory lane. He had 2 Hollands pies before game and one after. Not bad to say 6 months ago he could not eat half of one.

still talks about when he used to watch city one week with his utd mates then went to the swamp the following week with his rag mates. For years his mates who supported city and the rags went to one another's games. Can't quite see that happening nowadays.

ps cheers liver birdie an liver phil


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I agree if it deflects the ball away , just a thought tho what  if its over the ball ..the boy still got to the ball ,if he wasnt tripped he would have gotten to it standing up
		
Click to expand...

I don't know,all I know is on MOTD & in the sky studio they always ask the question,did the defender/keeper get a touch? If yes it's no penalty. Regardless of how strong the touch was.


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don't know,all I know is on MOTD & in the sky studio they always ask the question,did the defender/keeper get a touch? If yes it's no penalty. Regardless of how strong the touch was.
		
Click to expand...

 Usually if the keeper gets a touch it is not a penalty. Unless he comes out two footed and takes the ball and player which is unusual. Out field players often take the ball first, but their follow through can take out the player, and can be extremely dangerous. Rolling your foot over the ball is another nasty one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What if the keeper has a slight touch on the ball but doesn't effect it's path and then takes the player out ? If the player hadn't been taken out he possibly could go on to score ?
		
Click to expand...

In this case he does affect it though. It's direction may have stayed the same, but it clearly pops up and slows. I'm not saying the rules are right or wrong. But IMO and that of the pundits, people I tend to feel have a good sense having played it professionally. If the keeper touches the ball first he's done his bit and isn't obliged to get out of the way. 

I agree if the player isn't touched he may have scored, but the there are times a player may stay on his feet and miss an open goal having been clipped by a keeper but he'd still be given a eon even though he's missed the chance.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I didn't want you to fail. Just didn't expect you to get top 10 tbh. A lot of teams seem to struggle after having a good season.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think 14th was particular great tbh. Obviously safety is first though. But from first game against city, amd before then in championship I believed our team and style of play was good enough to stay up safely. 

I think swansea will will be fine next year too if they play their passing style. Their squad was just too small to cope with Europe too. I think they would be a hinderance for us so not to bothered we missed out in fa cup.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

richart said:



			Usually if the keeper gets a touch it is not a penalty. Unless he comes out two footed and takes the ball and player which is unusual. Out field players often take the ball first, but their follow through can take out the player, and can be extremely dangerous. Rolling your foot over the ball is another nasty one.
		
Click to expand...

Yes if it dangerous play then I agree,I doesn't matter if you get the ball or not.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know 
Pretty much conforms that they do even themselves out tho doesn't it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it proves however that a ref will sometimes try to even up a shocking decision with another shocking decision.

Decisions do not even themselves out over a season - pure cliched rubbish.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope, it proves however that a ref will sometimes try to even up a shocking decision with another shocking decision.

Decisions do not even themselves out over a season - *pure cliched rubbish*.
		
Click to expand...

agreed! How many away teams have been awarded pens at old Trafford for example? I believe Liverpools hat trick of them last month was more than total of about 5 years! Dubious decisions favour the big teams. Maybe not on every occasion, but I'd hazard that 75% of dubious decisions give benefit to larger teams as refs bottle it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope, it proves however that a ref will sometimes try to even up a shocking decision with another shocking decision.

Decisions do not even themselves out over a season - pure cliched rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Ok but Liverpool have had plenty of decisions go in their favour aswell. It's not like they're the only victims to poor decisions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok but Liverpool have had plenty of decisions go in their favour aswell. It's not like they're the only victims to poor decisions.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think it's ever been suggested that we are the only victims to poor decisions


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't think it's ever been suggested that we are the only victims to poor decisions
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you just moan about it more than others then


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			he was in his element sat at the side of a 5yr old kid who was singing all the city songs, started telling me about all the pubs that used to be where city's ground is now situated. He worked at Bradford colliery (on the site of the etihad) had another trip down memory lane. He had 2 Hollands pies before game and one after. Not bad to say 6 months ago he could not eat half of one.

still talks about when he used to watch city one week with his utd mates then went to the swamp the following week with his rag mates. For years his mates who supported city and the rags went to one another's games. Can't quite see that happening nowadays.

ps cheers liver birdie an liver phil
		
Click to expand...

Same on Merseyside up until the seventies, I think footy fans became more tribal then. I've even heard of some who watched sunderland and Newcastle, which did surprise me.

2 hollands pies - show off, my dad was one of six, and they shared one between the six of them! Iv'e made up for him since.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			A Liverpool supporters opinion so of course ya think its a pen. 

He he touched ball so not a pen. 

But hey. You got the result you deserved and Gerrard is my dreamteam captain so I'm happy for you to get pens a plenty!
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily - I still dont think it was a pen.

Flanagan did not go down early though, just watched it again, look at the level of his shoulders when running, it doesn't alter until he's challenged.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Same on Merseyside up until the seventies, I think footy fans became more tribal then. I've even heard of some who watched sunderland and Newcastle, which did surprise me.

2 hollands pies - show off, my dad was one of six, and they shared one between the six of them! Iv'e made up for him since.
		
Click to expand...


The derby has got very nasty in recent years - for decades you used to have mixed crowds at both games in most areas bar the obvious but it's get more dangerous to do that now.

Remember watching both cup finals in 86 and 89 surrounded by Bluenoses


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The derby has got very nasty in recent years - for decades you used to have mixed crowds at both games in most areas bar the obvious but it's get more dangerous to do that now.

Remember watching both cup finals in 86 and 89 surrounded by Bluenoses
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye, in the eighties there would be 15,000 reds spread all around Goodison,10,000 of them spread around Anfield, but they would be one or the other.red or blue.

I think pre-seventies though the ones who went to both, would be happy for EFC or LFC to win.

For my first 20 Goodison derbies I was in the Everton end for about 15 of them. I was in the upper bullens (home part) for the gary mac goal though - that was fun!:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh aye, in the eighties there would be 15,000 reds spread all around Goodison,10,000 of them spread around Anfield, but they would be one or the other.red or blue.

I think pre-seventies though the ones who went to both, would be happy for EFC or LFC to win.

For my first 20 Goodison derbies I was in the Everton end for about 15 of them. I was in the upper bullens (home part) for the gary mac goal though - that was fun!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Not really old enough to remember 70's 

80's was my era and it had every emotions going 

My dad was stationed in Scotland at the time so stayed with my uncle in Chester - the train journey to wemberlee was amazing ! What an atmosphere


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 6, 2014)

Never mind you will have Leicester, Burnley and probably Reading next year to add a bit of class. Can't wait.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Never mind you will have Leicester, Burnley and probably Reading next year to add a bit of class. Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? What are you talking about now ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok but Liverpool have had plenty of decisions go in their favour aswell. It's not like they're the only victims to poor decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. What we did say though was that the City and Chelsea had the very big decisions against us though over the xmas period.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really old enough to remember 70's 

80's was my era and it had every emotions going 

My dad was stationed in Scotland at the time so stayed with my uncle in Chester - the train journey to wemberlee was amazing ! What an atmosphere
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, you cheeky get, well only as a kid. 80's was my era also. I went the 1984,1986 and 1989 finals - magic time for the city (football wise).

So looking forward to next week, even for the atmosphere - it will be special beforehand (and hopefully after).

If City come and turn us over, and get the win, fair play to them. I just hope its won or lost on football reasons, and the ref isn't the star. A scruffy 1-0 would do, though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me neither, you cheeky get, well only as a kid. 80's was my era also. I went the 1984,1986 and 1989 finals - magic time for the city (football wise).

So looking forward to next week, even for the atmosphere - it will be special beforehand (and hopefully after).

If City come and turn us over, and get the win, fair play to them. I just hope its won or lost on football reasons, and the ref isn't the star. A scruffy 1-0 would do, though.
		
Click to expand...


It was a special decade and watching them destroy Arsenal today I hope we can see a whole City revival 

I'm working against next Sunday but the atmosphere is going to be European night special 

Any win would do but really love to see a special game and lots of flair and attacking football


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 7, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Never mind you will have Leicester, Burnley and probably *Reading* next year to add a bit of class. Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Nah wigan will be back.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2014)

Manager of month for brenda rodgers hopefully true to form on receiving this poison chalice they get turned over on the weekend. :smirk:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2014)

Gerrard & Surez share the player of month award
As it ever happened sharing it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2014)

A few times in the past it's been shared


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2014)

Well that's changed it a bit.... .

Thanks to Celtic FC today for their support, they've stood by us since '89.

As for Chelsea well done.


----------



## Junior (Apr 13, 2014)

As much as it pains me to say it (which is a lot....trust me) I think Liverpool have been the best side in the Prem this year and have been the best to watch.  I think that they realize that defensively they can be frail but if the oppo score 3, they will try to score 4.  Coutinho was a superb signing last year and has really flown under the radar with regards to getting the accolades he deserves. 

I think if Toure is injured City will struggle to get 2nd.........He's that important to them.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 13, 2014)

Could it end well and make up for 1989?

Just keep winning, just keep winning....

(I'm sure that's out of finding nemo)


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 13, 2014)

There is something modest about the way pool are conducting themselves on this run.. has won over a lot of non pool fans ,

got a cpl of lucky breaks today and as well as you play you need a break now & then

be intersting to see how city deal with the possible loss of Toure & maybe Kompany now aswell


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			There is something modest about the way pool are conducting themselves on this run.. has won over a lot of non pool fans ,

got a cpl of lucky breaks today and as well as you play you need a break now & then

be intersting to see how city deal with the possible loss of Toure & maybe Kompany now aswell
		
Click to expand...

im im a big big fan of Gerrard and if anyone deserves a title it's him. But think he was very harsh on Shreeves during interviews today!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			im im a big big fan of Gerrard and if anyone deserves a title it's him. But think he was very harsh on Shreeves during interviews today!
		
Click to expand...

Didnt hear it mate , cant remember seeing SG so emotional tho ... touching distance of the dream , at least he avoided a yellow , no suspension now


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Didnt hear it mate , cant remember seeing SG so emotional tho ... touching distance of the dream , at least he avoided a yellow , no suspension now
		
Click to expand...

I think the emotions got better of him (cousin). Totally understandable, just think it would have been wiser to not to interviews.


----------



## Junior (Apr 13, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Didnt hear it mate , cant remember seeing SG so emotional tho ... touching distance of the dream , at least he avoided a yellow , no suspension now
		
Click to expand...

He has been one of the players of the season, he is captain of club and country, emotion or no emotion he should not have been so short with Shreeve's.  If he didn't want the media to know what was being said in the huddle then just make light of he question and say its between him the team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2014)

Sunderland get a draw at City would knocks them back a bit

Palace get a great result at Everton which helps Arsenal out massively


----------



## chrisg (Apr 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sunderland get a draw at City would knocks them back a bit
		
Click to expand...

By my reckoning Liverpool can win it with 3 wins and a draw now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sunderland get a draw at City would knocks them back a bit

Palace get a great result at Everton which helps Arsenal out massively
		
Click to expand...

Those results couldn't of gone much better for Liverpool/Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2014)

chrisg said:



			By my reckoning Liverpool can win it with 3 wins and a draw now!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep - :thup:

4 wins would be better for me


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2014)

chrisg said:



			By my reckoning Liverpool can win it with 3 wins and a draw now!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

4 wins nail it, knowing we can draw 1 game doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			4 wins nail it, knowing we can draw 1 game doesn't sit right with me.
		
Click to expand...

For the manager and the team it will still be 4 wins for the title. Unless we have won with one game to go then it's different but until then nothing has changed. 
Starting to believe!


----------



## chrisg (Apr 16, 2014)

today's the first day i've been (almost) convinced..... always thought the Chelsea game will be a draw, which could have given it to Man city............. not now:whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wont believe it even if we win it lol, a bit like F1, get on the podium then lose it due to a technicality

the Palace game is a potential banana skin aswell, they are doing well under Mr P.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 16, 2014)

Interesting difference as now it really is Liverpool's to lose so the pressure will be on, up to now they have always been, and claimed, second favourites to City.

What happens if they lose to Chelsea but win the remaining games (and Chelsea win theirs)?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Interesting difference as now it really is Liverpool's to lose so the pressure will be on, up to now they have always been, and claimed, second favourites to City.

*What happens if they lose to Chelsea but win the remaining games (and Chelsea win theirs)?*

Click to expand...

Chelsea win by a point i think


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Interesting difference as now it really is Liverpool's to lose so the pressure will be on, up to now they have always been, and claimed, second favourites to City.

What happens if they lose to Chelsea but win the remaining games (and Chelsea win theirs)?
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea win it.

Pressure is on Chelsea, They have to win all their games to win it. They've been there done it before but the only thing in our favour is there CL game against Athletico either side of our game.


----------



## richart (Apr 16, 2014)

The title is in Liverpool's and Chelsea's own hands. Despite being two points behind Liverpool, if Chelsea win their last four games they are guaranteed the title.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 16, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Chelsea win it.

Pressure is on Chelsea, They have to win all their games to win it. They've been there done it before but the only thing in our favour is there CL game against Athletico either side of our game.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair big man surely you are favourites as you have Chelsea at home and no CL matches!?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2014)

I can still see Chelsea or Liverpool dropping points in another fixture,not just the head to head.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			To be fair big man surely you are favourites as you have Chelsea at home and no CL matches!?
		
Click to expand...

We are in the driving seat for sure though Chelsea have got to win all 4 games and they've got a squad full of winners. That for me is why there slight favs for me.


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			We are in the driving seat for sure though Chelsea have got to win all 4 games and they've got a squad full of winners. That for me is why there slight favs for me.
		
Click to expand...

There are no easy games in this run in for any of the teams in contention as those on paper that should be overhauled are fighting for survival, that draw against Man City last night will have perked Sunderland up and although we should easily put them to the sword, they will want to go down fighting for survival, Norwich are very much the same.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			There are no easy games in this run in for any of the teams in contention as those on paper that should be overhauled are fighting for survival, that draw against Man City last night will have perked Sunderland up and although we should easily put them to the sword, they will want to go down fighting for survival, Norwich are very much the same.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Fishy,


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking at what is left to play I would expect City to pick up 4 wins and a draw so finishing them on 84 points. So that means that Liverpool need another 8 points to finish above City. So beat Chelsea and they can only get to 84 points too. So IMO after the Chelsea game if we win that we will only need 2 points to win the league. 

It it all depends on the Chelsea game now. I think City now have too much to do.


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Looking at what is left to play I would expect City to pick up 4 wins and a draw so finishing them on 84 points. So that means that Liverpool need another 8 points to finish above City. So beat Chelsea and they can only get to 84 points too. So IMO after the Chelsea game if we win that we will only need 2 points to win the league. 

It it all depends on the Chelsea game now. I think City now have too much to do.
		
Click to expand...

If you think Norwich and Palace are going to roll over and both are at home, well your daft taking those points for granted. Norwich need to win to stay out of the drop zone and Palace are on a rich vein of form, they are 2 very difficult hurdles and without Henderson!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			If you think Norwich and Palace are going to roll over and both are at home, well your daft taking those points for granted. Norwich need to win to stay out of the drop zone and Palace are on a rich vein of form, they are 2 very difficult hurdles and without Henderson!
		
Click to expand...

Norwich are absolute dog turd, they wont take any points off anyone decent no matter how desperate imo.

Palace are like the maverick team at the moment though, they are loving upsetting everyone so they could beat anyone.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Norwich are absolute dog turd, they wont take any points off anyone decent no matter how desperate imo.

Palace are like the maverick team at the moment though, they are loving upsetting everyone so they could beat anyone.
		
Click to expand...

But did you expect Sunderland to take points off City??


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But did you expect Sunderland to take points off City??
		
Click to expand...

Sunderland I have seen flickers of light from even if they were a good few games ago. Ive seen them play some decent stuff at times so although it was unexpected I wouldnt have said impossible before the match.

Norwich's problem is they never look like scoring. Add to that the defence is rather generous and theres no way in hell they will get anything apart from a beating from a decent side.


----------



## LIG (Apr 17, 2014)

There are absolutely no easy games!  Eh? Now where have we heard that before?

History suggests that the relegation battlers usually cause a few upsets at the tail end of a season so I expect a few more this time around too. Actually, that's me 'holding it all in' *until* we've won!


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2014)

Well ave just got up havin got in at midnight having drove back from the etihad.  

Sum it up in one word. DIRE.

i went last week and watched us get battered by Southampton yet we won 4-1, watched us against Liverpool and we got battered for the first 30-40 mins. Last night it was sunderlands turn, with the same coloured shirts it looked like Southampton battering us again. It was dire.

heard dzecko is being offered a new deal. Mama Mia why?

Got 3x tickets off a pal for last nights game who is on his jols in Spain. He said all the talk in the Spanish papers is about Messi joining City. If he saw last night game he might wanna reconsider.

can I be the first to congratulate Liverpool

Also sorry to all the sheep on the Derbyshire hills who heard Tashyboy swearing all the way home last night.


----------



## mikehami (Apr 17, 2014)

I hate to say it but I think it might be Liverpool's year! They just need to keep their heads and not panic and its theirs!

However saying that, its very very tight at the top! If City win their game in hand there will only be 4 points between the top 3!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

My bottle's gone TBH. I'm not going to get over-confident, unless we win the next two games, and even then Palace are playing some good stuff and getting great results. Can't we just all play our games in the next 4-5 nights - the wait between each games and tension is killing me. I've forgotten what it feels like, the last time it was like this was when we won the 3 cups in one season (2001), where every week was like (or was) a cup final.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



My bottle's gone TBH. I'm not going to get over-confident, unless we win the next two games, and even then Palace are playing some good stuff and getting great results. Can't we just all play our games in the next 4-5 nights - the wait between each games and tension is killing me. I've forgotten what it feels like, the last time it was like this was when we won the 3 cups in one season (2001), where every week was like (or was) a cup final.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha ha i just laughed out loud mate , you are where you need to be right now , dont worry bout Palace .. worry bout Norwich , personally i think Norwich will swop places with Fulham and they will go down , your front line will destroy them ..

I said it a while back maybe even on this thread .. actually i think i asked first then said it 

Do ye believe yet ....................... BELIEVE 

I hope ye do it Pete i realy do , my mates will rip the you know what out of me but ill be delighted for them aswell


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Ha Ha ha i just laughed out loud mate , you are where you need to be right now , dont worry bout Palace .. worry bout Norwich , personally i think Norwich will swop places with Fulham and they will go down , your front line will destroy them ..

I said it a while back maybe even on this thread .. actually i think i asked first then said it 

Do ye believe yet ....................... BELIEVE 

I hope ye do it Pete i realy do , my mate will rip the you know what out of me but ill be delighted for them aswell
		
Click to expand...

 Wouldn't swap it for the world. There is a large part of me that wants the blues to get 4th as well, the city will be buzzing if we both get it. You've got to beat City and United to do it now though - if you do, you will more than deserve it. Managers of the season:- 1. Rodgers come what may (style off football and to take a team from 7th to 1/2/3 is the biggest leap). 2. Pullis Palace were dead and landfill, but has now made them a good mid-table team. 3. Bobby Martinez if they get 4th.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 17, 2014)

Liverpool will do it. They're in the driving seat, are the form team and are totally motivated to see it through.

Never imagined they could pull it off at the start of the season! 

:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 17, 2014)

I might be a little bit biased, but I think Liverpool are looking good. 2-0 up against City, go under immense pressure and get pulled back to 2-2, then end up winning 3-2 instead of loosing the game. To me that is what champions do and Fergie was the master of it. 

The confidence that result against City has given them must fantastic.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2014)

I would like too see Liverpool win, they seem to be playing the best football and they have a good smattering of English players in their team.


----------



## evahakool (Apr 17, 2014)

My brother in law is a a scouser and  if Liverpool  win the league  I won't hear the end of it especially as I said Spurs would finish above them , but I hope they do win the league as they have played some great football .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2014)

PFA Player of the Year List 

Sturridge
Suarez
Gerrard
Lallana
Hazard
Toure

Young Player of the Year 

Hazard
Sturridge 
Sterling 
Shaw
Ramsey
Barkley

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/2707625


Think Suarez will be the clear winner of the main award and deservedly so 

But the Young Player is a very tight award 

Sturridge or Hazard will prob win


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 18, 2014)

Good to see young England players featuring.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 18, 2014)

Shame one nominee isn't happy with a nomination and has to drag race into the equation!



			[h=1]Yaya Toure: Man City midfielder says he deserves more recognition[/h]Manchester City and Ivory Coast midfielder Yaya Toure thinks he is not regarded as one of the best players in the world because he is from Africa.
Toure has scored 22 goals this season, helping City win the League Cup and challenge for the Premier League title.

Click to expand...

Looks like a cheap shot at getting the award to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Shame one nominee isn't happy with a nomination and has to drag race into the equation!


Looks like a cheap shot at getting the award to me.
		
Click to expand...

Think he has said something like that before


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			PFA Player of the Year List 

Sturridge
Suarez
Gerrard
Lallana
Hazard
Toure

Young Player of the Year 

Hazard
Sturridge 
Sterling 
Shaw
Ramsey
Barkley

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/2707625


Think Suarez will be the clear winner of the main award and deservedly so 

But the Young Player is a very tight award 

Sturridge or Hazard will prob win
		
Click to expand...

Suarez & Hazard nailed on. 
Maybe Aguero would have been in with a shout but for his injuries. His goal ratio is as good as Suarez.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think he has said something like that before
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he as,hate to see people bring race into it when it obviously is nothing to do with it. 
Toure fantastic player but obviously Suarez should win it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suarez & Hazard nailed on. 
Maybe Aguero would have been in with a shout but for his injuries. His goal ratio is as good as Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

Suarez and Hazard would be the right choice 

But it's still strange to see Hazard and Sturridge as young players


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez and Hazard would be the right choice 

But it's still strange to see Hazard and Sturridge as young players
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that,young player should be 21 & under IMO. 24 you should be competing with everyone else.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez and Hazard would be the right choice 

But it's still strange to see Hazard and Sturridge as young players
		
Click to expand...

I think the young players should be elegibke for one year.ayne change it to newcomer of the season. Be it a youngster or player new to the league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah I thought that,young player should be 21 & under IMO. 24 you should be competing with everyone else.
		
Click to expand...


Yep under 21 seems about right then it would be a great comp between Barkley , Shaw and Sterling


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 19, 2014)

To en extent I can see where toure is coming from but having said that. Silva has been city's player of the year of me.

watched Toure against Southampton and they started singing "cry in a minute, he's gonna cry in a minute"
sums him up perfectly at times, sometimes he just needs to man up. Again with Toure it all depends which Toure turns up, the one that gets stuck in (against top teams) or the one that brings his deck chair and iPad and parks it in the centre circle and does some shopping as NoÃ«l Gallacher so eloquently puts it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 19, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			To en extent I can see where toure is coming from but having said that. Silva has been city's player of the year of me.

watched Toure against Southampton and they started singing "cry in a minute, he's gonna cry in a minute"
sums him up perfectly at times, sometimes he just needs to man up. Again with Toure it all depends which Toure turns up, the one that gets stuck in (against top teams) or the one that brings his deck chair and iPad and parks it in the centre circle and does some shopping as NoÃ«l Gallacher so eloquently puts it.
		
Click to expand...

But it as nothing to do with been African,Suarez as simply had a better season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Chelsea possibly should be down to 10 men - arm to the face from Rameries - getting regular from him.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

oooooh interesting, Borini aswell


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Borini !!!!!! :whoo:

Chelsea backroom staff going mental and being sent off !


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea possibly should be down to 10 men - arm to the face from Rameries - getting regular from him.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of other offences have gone on also in the Sunderland box which should have yielded more than 2 yellows throughput the game, but Ramires was wrong to retaliate after a deliberate trip was attempted.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 19, 2014)

What does that idiot from the Chelsea bench think he is doing... What an embarrassment :rant:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

tbh watching this Chelsea are shocking!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpool player wins Liverpool the title!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Liverpool player wins Liverpool the title!
		
Click to expand...

Woah slow your roll cowboy 

Long way to go...


----------



## chrisg (Apr 19, 2014)

5 minutes???????????????????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Liverpool player wins Liverpool the title!
		
Click to expand...

Not yet - hopefully given us a massive helping had


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 19, 2014)

chrisg said:



			5 minutes???????????????????
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea are a top 4 team of course they have to be given 5 mins to save there arse!!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Its drawn Norwich right into it and with Sunderland taking 5 points off Man City & Chelsea, Norwich need to do the same as Sunderland will feel they can get out of the bottom 3 now, so, don't expect an easy time at Carrow road.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 19, 2014)

WOW 6 minutes extra... What's that all about?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 19, 2014)

Ha Ha Terry's face :rofl:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 19, 2014)

The 'Special one' will be doing some greetin now.

Brilliant stuff from Dean and the Mackems.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Boom !!! Get in there Sunderland and Borini - what a result for us.

Now need to take advantage of it tomorrow !!

wow - just wow

Do we see any Terry tears


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

not arsed about Carrow road as based on that Chelsea will be 3 points anyway, ave it Maureen, boring football = no trophies (hopefully)


----------



## chrisg (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpool played 34....... 77 points....... GD +51
Chelsea played 35......... 75 points....... GD +41
City played 33.............. 71 points........ GD +54


The only thing not to like is City's better GD....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

chrisg said:



			Liverpool played 34,    77 points,     GD +51
Chelsea played 35,      75 points,     GD +41
City played 33,           71 points,     GD +54


The only thing not to like is City's better GD....
		
Click to expand...

Over the years we have piled a load past Norwich - hopefully continue that tomorrow !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			not arsed about Carrow road as based on that Chelsea will be 3 points anyway, ave it Maureen, boring football = no trophies (hopefully)
		
Click to expand...

& maybe one day Maureens tea boy will have a record like his masters


----------



## chrisg (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Over the years we have piled a load past Norwich - hopefully continue that tomorrow !
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully not needed, but may need to.... if Chelsea beat LFC, it will come down to GD with City provided neither drop other points..

Although I think the Chelsea game will be a draw (so all good) and Everton may sneak a point against City.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Over the years we have piled a load past Norwich - hopefully continue that tomorrow !
		
Click to expand...

Suarez loves playing & scoring against them anyhow ha


----------



## Dodger (Apr 19, 2014)

Mourinho is a horrible individual.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 19, 2014)

Unbelievable Liverpool winning the league.
Cant believe im saying this,thought it would be at least 10 years.
Wont here the last of it for another 10 years.


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Mourinho is a horrible individual.
		
Click to expand...

He should be banned for a VERY long time for what he's just said, unbelievable!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Maureen throwing his teddies out :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Slime said:



			He should be banned for a VERY long time for what he's just said, unbelievable!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

As should Ramries and the Chelsea coach


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 19, 2014)

Slime said:



			He should be banned for a VERY long time for what he's just said, unbelievable!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


What he say ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Shocking behaviour on the sideline


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 19, 2014)

Can you put a link up


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

I guess on reflection and with the next 2-3 games its one of the best prem seasons ever.

Regardless of what has gone on today, it shows the passion and why for me its the best in the world.

Whoever wins it will have well and truly deserved it! Same for at the bottom, Palace have performed miracles, Sunderland still in with a chance, top stuff.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Cue the Chelsea haters, lets hope Suarez leaves his teethe by his bedside cabinet and wears some stabilisers  :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I guess on reflection and with the next 2-3 games its one of the best prem seasons ever.

Regardless of what has gone on today, it shows the passion and why for me its the best in the world.

Whoever wins it will have well and truly deserved it! Same for at the bottom, Palace have performed miracles, Sunderland still in with a chance, top stuff.
		
Click to expand...

its been brilliant - nerves are a mess and i still cant believe we are up there 

Afraid to think we can do it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Cue the Chelsea haters, lets hope Suarez leaves his teethe by his bedside cabinet and wears some stabilisers  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

What do you think of Ramieres and your coach today ?


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 19, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Can you put a link up
		
Click to expand...

I think its because he said this below. 

Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho: "My answer is simple and pragmatic. Congratulations to my players. They tried everything and left everything on the pitch. Secondly, congratulations to Sunderland they won and have three important points. It doesn't matter how and why. 

"Congratulations to referee Mike Dean, his performance was really amazing and, finally, congratulations to [referees' chief] Mike Riley because of the way he organised things with the referees doing well according to their objectives."


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh am I glad I started this blog. The plot thickens

i stand corrected, but if city win all there games and it's a massive if.

and Chelsea beat Liverpool. The title is ours.

oh it's rocking.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

based on that Chelsea couldnt beat the local blind club! (no disrespect to the local blind club intended)


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 19, 2014)

Typical sore loser.
One thing I did learn about Chelsea tonight was they are very ordinary without Hazard.


----------



## chrisg (Apr 19, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Oh am I glad I started this blog. The plot thickens

i stand corrected, but if city win all there games and it's a massive if.

and Chelsea beat Liverpool. The title is ours.

oh it's rocking.
		
Click to expand...

only on goal difference.... and Liverpool will keep banging em in, so that could change!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Typical sore loser.
One thing I did learn about Chelsea tonight was they are very ordinary without Hazard.
		
Click to expand...

he is a very key player for them


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm just disappointed that we've come to the pointy end of the season and, suddenly, City & Chelsea seem to be handing it to Liverpool with their lack-lustre displays.
I seem to remember this sort of thing happening to Utd last season, the lucky *******s .
Surely Liverpool couldn't be as lucky as United ................................... could they? 


*Slime*.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 19, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I think its because he said this below. 

Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho: "My answer is simple and pragmatic. Congratulations to my players. They tried everything and left everything on the pitch. Secondly, congratulations to Sunderland they won and have three important points. It doesn't matter how and why. 

"Congratulations to referee Mike Dean, his performance was really amazing and, finally, congratulations to [referees' chief] Mike Riley because of the way he organised things with the referees doing well according to their objectives."
		
Click to expand...

Just seen it all on SSN ,id lay a wager he will be asked to explain that one , rightly so ..


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			he is a very key player for them
		
Click to expand...

I agree.
I think it will be a very different looking Chelsea next year.
Utd also,however im a bit worried Moyes wont be able to attract massive stars.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I agree.
I think it will be a very different looking Chelsea next year.
Utd also,however im a bit worried Moyes wont be able to attract massive stars.
		
Click to expand...

They need a striker next year but not sure who will be available for them ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

they will prob buy Suarez off us for stupid money, if that happens i will petrol bomb Stamford Bridge personally!

and kick any Chelski fan in the nuts on sight!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			they will prob buy Suarez off us for stupid money, if that happens i will petrol bomb Stamford Bridge personally!

and kick any Chelski fan in the nuts on sight!
		
Click to expand...

Cant afford him 

Money can buy some things but not everything


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpool's title to lose now I think!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Liverpool's title to lose now I think!
		
Click to expand...

Still refuse to believe we can do it


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

Well that result wasn't expected was it.

Its definitely in Liverpool's hands now but tomorrow's game will not be easy.I'm not bothered about performances, 3pts tomorrow is all that matters now.

Regardless of bad decisions( I've not seen the game ) they had 96 minutes to win that match and failed.

JFWR


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2014)

Man City and Liverpool still have to come to Selhurst Park ..... So it's not all over yet!

But I'm Glad All Over!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Man City and Liverpool still have to come to Selhurst Park ..... So it's not all over yet!

But I'm Glad All Over!!
		
Click to expand...

its amazing what Pulis and Palace have done this year - really great to see. Always liked Palace since when we beat them 9-1 but they didnt stop supporting their players and cheered and sang all night long 

can you please not turn up in two weeks


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Still refuse to believe we can do it 

Click to expand...

Phil ya know  id like to see ye win it mate

for years when ye had no chance ye talked big (not you personally) now ye are on the brink ye all talk ye'r chances down ha ha 

go on sure ye may aswell win it  now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Phil ya know  id like to see ye win it mate

for years when ye had no chance ye talked big (not you personally) now ye are on the brink ye all talk ye'r chances down ha ha 

go on sure ye may aswell win it  now
		
Click to expand...

Its amazing this season - playing wonderful football - young lads that didnt cost a fortune , an inspirational captain , 25th Anniversary of Hillsboro, a bright young intelligent manager and not needing to spending millions

Someone mentioned that the other night Citys bench cost more than our whole starting line up and subs !!

if we win ( big if still) i think it would be one of the best prem wins in recent years against a backdrop of big spenders.

And it would be so sweet on the 25th Anniversary and its wonderful to see the "neutrals" wishing we win


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

if it was based on a vote we would be champs elect, its not so a long way to go

we have in the past done well and scored for fun yet blown up against the lower teams, hopefully we can see it out but until its guaranteed I am still fearing the worst


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			if it was based on a vote we would be champs elect, its not so a long way to go

we have in the past done well and scored for fun yet blown up against the lower teams, hopefully we can see it out but until its guaranteed I am still fearing the worst
		
Click to expand...

Very much fearing the worst but still very proud

My uncles best mate was at Hillsboro and helped carry people on the hoardings and give medial aid etc but the memories that day have haunted him that much he hasnt been to a football match since that day - my uncle has spent 20 odd years trying to get him to go again and this year he finally took the step inside and has been a changed person since watching them again - it has given him a bit of joy back - so regardless of the title - thats a good enough victory for me


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			its amazing what Pulis and Palace have done this year - really great to see. Always liked Palace since when we beat them *9-1* but they didnt stop supporting their players and cheered and sang all night long 

can you please not turn up in two weeks 

Click to expand...

They didn't score though Geoff Thomas ballooned a pen over the Rd end bar :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you think of Ramieres and your coach today ?
		
Click to expand...

Mourinho being mourinho, he always plays them against us. And it generally works. I reckon a warning, fine at worst. And the end if the day why he actually said isn't wrong. Obviously he's implied things. But not actually said anything wrong. Schocking pen decision, have defo been a few favourable decisions for Liverpool's title destiny in recent weeks. Not sure it all evens out, but that's not Liverpool's fault.


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2014)

Not the most attractive team to watch are they Chelsea.:mmm: Well played to Sunderland, four points from away games at Man City and Chelsea when bottom of the league.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Mourinho being mourinho, he always plays them against us. And it generally works. I reckon a warning, fine at worst. And the end if the day why he actually said isn't wrong. Obviously he's implied things. But not actually said anything wrong. *Schocking pen decision, have defo been a few favourable decisions for Liverpool's title destiny in recent weeks. Not sure it all evens out, but that's not Liverpool's fault*.
		
Click to expand...

Your lot have had a few dodgy decisions going for you, The pen against west brom when 2-1 down,the pen not given against Eto'o fouling Suarez and the red card eto'o should've had for the late high tackle on Henderson in the same match.

Typical Mourinho deflecting criticism away from him and his team after another defeat.

He deserves a long ban for accusing the officials of any wrong doing.

Chelsea had 96+ minutes today to beat sunderland and failed, you can't keep blaming everything else.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Mourinho being mourinho, he always plays them against us. And it generally works. I reckon a warning, fine at worst. And the end if the day why he actually said isn't wrong. Obviously he's implied things. But not actually said anything wrong. Schocking pen decision, have defo been a few favourable decisions for Liverpool's title destiny in recent weeks. Not sure it all evens out, but that's not Liverpool's fault.
		
Click to expand...

i was talking about the Chelsea coach who had to be dragged away by Maureen after being sent off

And yes it was a soft pen - but there have been these sort of decisions all season long


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Your lot have had a few dodgy decisions going for you, The pen against west brom when 2-1 down,the pen not given against Eto'o fouling Suarez and the red card eto'o should've had for the late high tackle on Henderson in the same match.

Typical Mourinho deflecting criticism away from him and his team after another defeat.

He deserves a long ban for accusing the officials of any wrong doing.

Chelsea had 96+ minutes today to beat sunderland and failed, you can't keep blaming everything else.
		
Click to expand...


Firstly, I'm not a Chelsea fan. Secondly I didn't even say that it was the refs fault. I simply said it was a bad decision. I also said that Liverpool's decision are not of their doing. So calm down a tad. 

Im sure if we went throught the season the bigger clubs will have had a while lot more than the rest so it never evens out for the bottom teams. 
But even though I've not seen every game all season, the too harshest treatments I've seen of Liverpool were the game against Chelsea and City. To be fair, against city it was an offside decision, not even a goal (although a likely one). Karma then served you very well as Suarez should have been off against city last week. So would have missed a game also, and skirtel should have walked with a last minute penalty. 

Eamires should have have gone today also.


----------



## LIG (Apr 19, 2014)

Another Suarez hat-trick against the Canaries tomorrow and the goal difference vs City disappears. :whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i was talking about the Chelsea coach who had to be dragged away by Maureen after being sent off

And yes it was a soft pen - but there have been these sort of decisions all season long
		
Click to expand...

 I see, the coach is in hot water. As is Ramires. I don't think it is a soft penalty though. It was a cheat, player slide to block a cross and player bought the pen by stepping in his leg. Not surprised Redknapp thought it was a penalty, but I don't think any coach would be happy if it was against them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Firstly, I'm not a Chelsea fan. Secondly I didn't even say that it was the refs fault. I simply said it was a bad decision. I also said that Liverpool's decision are not of their doing. So calm down a tad. 

Im sure if we went throught the season the bigger clubs will have had a while lot more than the rest so it never evens out for the bottom teams. 
But even though I've not seen every game all season, the too harshest treatments I've seen of Liverpool were the game against Chelsea and City. To be fair, against city it was an offside decision, not even a goal (although a likely one). Karma then served you very well as Suarez should have been off against city last week. So would have missed a game also, and skirtel should have walked with a last minute penalty. 

*Eamires should have have gone today also*.
		
Click to expand...

I think we can expect a ban for it - think he has just returned from a 3 game ban - certainly can be labelled into the Joey Barton group of behaviour on the field. 

Shame as he is a good footballer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I see, the coach is in hot water. As is Ramires. I don't think it is a soft penalty though. It was a cheat, player slide to block a cross and player bought the pen by stepping in his leg. Not surprised Redknapp thought it was a penalty, but I don't think any coach would be happy if it was against them.
		
Click to expand...


Is it really a cheat ? he fell over when he lost his footing and stood on the player after the player slide in to try and get the ball ( not contact with the ball ) 

if Azpli hadnt slide in the Altidore possibly would have had a great chance to score ?

So the defenders action caused the player to go down - yes its soft but i can see why it was given but wouldnt be happy if it was given against us


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

tbh in real time I thought pen, after replays it was soft, we have that benefit, refs dont

2-1 Sunderland.... top result end of


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Firstly, I'm not a Chelsea fan. Secondly I didn't even say that it was the refs fault. I simply said it was a bad decision. I also said that Liverpool's decision are not of their doing. *So calm down a tad. 
*
Im sure if we went throught the season the bigger clubs will have had a while lot more than the rest so it never evens out for the bottom teams. 
But even though I've not seen every game all season, the too harshest treatments I've seen of Liverpool were the game against Chelsea and City. To be fair, against city it was an offside decision, not even a goal (although a likely one). Karma then served you very well as Suarez should have been off against city last week. So would have missed a game also, and skirtel should have walked with a last minute penalty. 

Eamires should have have gone today also.
		
Click to expand...

I apologise for assuming you're a chelsea fan, but at this precise moment i can't get much calmer :ears:


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it really a cheat ? he fell over when he lost his footing and stood on the player after the player slide in to try and get the ball ( not contact with the ball ) 

if Azpli hadnt slide in the Altidore possibly would have had a great chance to score ?

So the defenders action caused the player to go down - yes its soft but i can see why it was given but wouldnt be happy if it was given against us
		
Click to expand...

 Not a penalty, as Altidore just fell over a player that was trying to block a cross. Can see why it was given though, as from one angle it looked like the defender went through the back of Altidore. Best angle was from behind, but the lino was looking from the side. Perhaps it makes up for the penalty against WBA.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

so many cat amongst the pigeons moments all season, maybe this shows how poor refs have been all the way through.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it really a cheat ? he fell over when he lost his footing and stood on the player after the player slide in to try and get the ball ( not contact with the ball ) 

if Azpli hadnt slide in the Altidore possibly would have had a great chance to score ?

So the defenders action caused the player to go down - yes its soft but i can see why it was given but wouldnt be happy if it was given against us
		
Click to expand...

i think if azpi had gone in for a tackle it's a pen. But he slide away from winger to block the shot. Not sure what else a defender can do other than try and defend space. I think the player only slips as he's trying so hard to stretch and stand on azpi leg to get the pen. So for me it was a cheat, although not blatant I think he won the pen. If he'd stayed up he may well if got a cross in. Either way, ref not at fault and at high speed I can see why it was given. Bt I belive it was wrong decision. 

For me, if it was a penalty then so was Chelsea's for handball as the defender blatantly didn't do it on purpose, but it still his his hand and changed direction.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			He deserves a long ban for accusing the officials of any wrong doing..
		
Click to expand...

Can you quote where he's done that, I haven't heard that!

Or are you reading more into it and coming to your own conclusions, like everyone else?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Not a penalty, as Altidore just fell over a player that was trying to block a cross. Can see why it was given though, as from one angle it looked like the defender went through the back of Altidore. Best angle was from behind, but the lino was looking from the side. Perhaps it makes up for the penalty against WBA.

Click to expand...

One of the Lino's is from Liverpool and Mike Dean is from the dark side The Wirral........#justsaying


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I apologise for assuming you're a chelsea fan, but at this precise moment i can't get much calmer :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted, although I'm rather offended anyone could confuse me with one of them &#128515;


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Can you quote where he's done that, I haven't heard that!

Or are you reading more into it and coming to your own conclusions, like everyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on, he's said exactly what with have all interpreted it as. But he's clever enough to have said it in a way that will guard him from reprisal. It's clever and fair play to him, but he and I expect you too, know exactly what was implied.


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			One of the Lino's is from Liverpool and Mike Dean is from the dark side The Wirral........#justsaying
		
Click to expand...

 I thought they were Tranmere supporters ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Can you quote where he's done that, I haven't heard that!

Or are you reading more into it and coming to your own conclusions, like everyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Come on now Mr Fish you know exactly what he's alluding too! 

He's never ever congratulated Mike Riley before today.....

And theres been times he should've when you've had decisions go your way:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			i think if azpi had gone in for a tackle it's a pen. But he slide away from winger to block the shot. Not sure what else a defender can do other than try and defend space. I think the player only slips as he's trying so hard to stretch and stand on azpi leg to get the pen. So for me it was a cheat, although not blatant I think he won the pen. If he'd stayed up he may well if got a cross in. Either way, ref not at fault and at high speed I can see why it was given. Bt I belive it was wrong decision. 

For me, if it was a penalty then so was Chelsea's for handball as the defender blatantly didn't do it on purpose, but it still his his hand and changed direction.
		
Click to expand...

I think the crucial thing is we have been able to see it on slow mos etc - when you look at it in real  time and from the linos view it prob looks a clear pen


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

richart said:



			I thought they were Tranmere supporters ?

Click to expand...

I doubt it all 16 of them went to gillingham yesterday :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I doubt it all 16 of them went to gillingham yesterday :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That including the minibus driver ?


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Come on now Mr Fish you know exactly what he's alluding too! 

He's never ever congratulated Mike Riley before today.....

And theres been times he should've when you've had decisions go your way:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware you could be fined/banned for congratulating officials and then people surmising and thinking its alluding to alternative meanings, is Mr Reid now Mystic Meg :smirk:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

also, Maureen has walked down the tunnel on at least 2 occasions before the end and not shaken the hand of the opposition manager!

An absolute arrogant arse of the highest order!

If any Liverpool manager done the same i would be disappointed tbh, no doubt you will all defend him but then that sums up CFC fans and their general attitude and demeanour

I await to be corrected but am confident I wont be!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Can you quote where he's done that, I haven't heard that!

Or are you reading more into it and coming to your own conclusions, like everyone else?
		
Click to expand...

What do you believe Maureen was implying by congratulating the ref and Riley on ensuring its a good title race ( or words to that effect)


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

CFC- Complete F...... C....

its all banter btw


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wasn't aware you could be fined/banned for congratulating officials and then people surmising and thinking its alluding to alternative meanings, is Mr Reid now Mystic Meg :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Land people said Phil was blinkered.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			also, Maureen has walked down the tunnel on at least 2 occasions before the end and not shaken the hand of the opposition manager!
		
Click to expand...

He always informs the opposition manager of that and meets them afterwards or sometimes goes over to them earlier.

Looking forward to my kick in the nuts, should be an interesting outcome!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wasn't aware you could be fined/banned for congratulating officials and then people surmising and thinking its alluding to alternative meanings, is *Mr Reid* now Mystic Meg :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Turn it in Fishy, you know the score.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2014)

Back to the OP
It's Liverpools to lose, even if they lose to Chelski they will be a point behind, but a game in hand.

Nice to see Chelsea giving Sunderland a chance to stay up, very generous indeed


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Back to the OP
It's Liverpools to lose, even if they lose to Chelski they will be a point behind, but a game in hand.

Nice to see Chelsea giving Sunderland a chance to stay up, very generous indeed

Click to expand...

wheres the bloody like button


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			He always informs the opposition manager of that and meets them afterwards or sometimes goes over to them earlier.

Looking forward to my kick in the nuts, should be an interesting outcome!
		
Click to expand...

he always informs, nice of him to do so

always happy to oblige


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			He always informs the opposition manager of that and meets them afterwards or sometimes goes over to them earlier.

*Looking forward to my kick in the nuts, should be an interesting outcome*!
		
Click to expand...

Hasnt Borini just supplied that 

So what do you think Maureen meant with his comments about the ref and ref organiser ?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Not a penalty, as Altidore just fell over a player that was trying to block a cross. Can see why it was given though, as from one angle it looked like the defender went through the back of Altidore. Best angle was from behind, but the lino was looking from the side. Perhaps it makes up for the penalty against WBA.

Click to expand...

Pretty much my opinion too - though not the 'makes up for' bit. Never like to consider that. Only Altidore knows why he stood on the defender's foot before going down.



G1BB0 said:



			so many cat amongst the pigeons moments all season, maybe this shows how poor refs have been all the way through.
		
Click to expand...

I think it really shows why Technology - or more eyes - can help.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Robin, would you leave a big meet without shaking hands etc and  say I will do it later, then slope off? I doubt it.

One can only defend so much


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wasn't aware you could be fined/banned for congratulating officials and then people surmising and thinking its alluding to alternative meanings, is Mr Reid now Mystic Meg :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You've nearly convinced me that you believe them words, fish.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Jose is the new Cameron/Clegg spin doctor!


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



*Land people* said Phil was blinkered.
		
Click to expand...

Who are these 'Land People' of whom you speak?  


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Robin, would you leave a big meet without shaking hands etc and  say I will do it later, then slope off? I doubt it.

One can only defend so much
		
Click to expand...

Some managers do exchange hand shakes afterwards in the tunnel, these arrangements are stated at the outset, there is no 'sloping off' that's all in your imagination and little world of hating Jose which I think is poor TBH and not what the topic is about. Shall I bring Wenger into the topic because he's more guilty of it than anyone, oh no, its just Jose haters at the minute.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Some managers do exchange hand shakes afterwards in the tunnel, these arrangements are stated at the outset, there is no 'sloping off' that's all in your imagination and little world of hating Jose which I think is poor TBH and not what the topic is about. Shall I bring Wenger into the topic because he's more guilty of it than anyone, oh no, its just Jose haters at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

If Wenger had done it then he would have been critisized for it - just like he was when he refused to shake Kennys the other season

Its mainly only Maureen and Wenger who dont shake hands straight after

So what do you think Maureen meant bu his congrats to the refs ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Slime said:



			Who are these 'Land People' of whom you speak?  


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

so now typing is the be all and end all?

shouldnt you be planning your euro trips for next season..........


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You've nearly convinced me that you believe them words, fish.

Click to expand...

The facts of the statement are that he has congratulated officials, do you expect him to be banned for a long time as Stu has stated he should be, how on earth could he be punished for what people _believe_ he means if he doesn't actually say it as they believe it means.  Whether we all think what he has said is a negative to the officials or not, he hasn't actually said anything to that effect, fact!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			so now typing is the be all and end all?

shouldnt you be planning your euro trips for next season..........
		
Click to expand...

What Euro trips ?


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what do you think Maureen meant bu his congrats to the refs ?
		
Click to expand...

What I think or anyone else thinks is irrelevant, he hasn't said anything directly that can be deemed punishable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			What I think or anyone else thinks is irrelevant, he hasn't said anything directly that can be deemed punishable.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not what i asked though mate

What do you believe Maureen was meaning when he congratulated the refs etc today

Its clear what everyone else thinks he was meaning so was trying to find out if you believe it to be the same

he will be asked to explain his meaning of his comments though


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			What I think or anyone else thinks is irrelevant, he hasn't said anything directly that can be deemed punishable.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the case then he won't mind a trip to HQ to explain his congratulations will he.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wasn't aware you could be fined/banned for congratulating officials and then people surmising and thinking its alluding to alternative meanings, is Mr Reid now Mystic Meg :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What Euro trips ?
		
Click to expand...

Ooops, missed the sarcastic smiley at end.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 19, 2014)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Personally I think Jose is an arrogant **** and those that think otherwise are either in his spell or slightly mentally deluded.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Robin 

This is how the BBC are reporting it 

*The bitter sarcasm Mourinho aimed at referee Mike Dean and his superior, referees' chief Mike Riley*

Fair or not ?


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Robin 

This is how the BBC are reporting it 

*The bitter sarcasm Mourinho aimed at referee Mike Dean and his superior, referees' chief Mike Riley*



Fair or not ?
		
Click to expand...

The gutter press love him, I expect nothing less, shame its not reporting greater on Sunderland's excellent fight to survive taking 5 points off and winning 4 points from 2 of the top 3 clubs in the Premiership within a week that they would have looked at before as write-offs!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			The gutter press love him, I expect nothing less, shame its not reporting greater on Sunderland's excellent fight to survive taking 5 points off and winning 4 points from 2 or the top 3 clubs in the Premiership within a week that they would have looked at before as write-offs!
		
Click to expand...

Again Robin its not really answering the question or avoiding what is being asked - a trait from your manager maybe

The report does contain the positives in regards Sunderland 

i just highlighted one single line from McNulty ( who is very well respected as opposed to gutter press )

Was the comment sarcastic towards the refs etc ?


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again Robin its not really answering the question or avoiding what is being asked - a trait from your manager maybe

The report does contain the positives in regards Sunderland 

i just highlighted one single line from McNulty ( who is very well respected as opposed to gutter press )

Was the comment sarcastic towards the refs etc ?
		
Click to expand...

Only 1 person knows


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Only 1 person knows
		
Click to expand...

Is it really that hard to answer the question ? 

What *do you think* he meant by his comments  ?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			Only 1 person knows
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Robin ...... Everyone knows!


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2014)

Slime said:



			Who are these 'Land People' of whom you speak?  


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			so now typing is the be all and end all?

shouldnt you be planning your euro trips for next season..........
		
Click to expand...

Have a laugh matey.
I was merely trying to inject a sense of humour, hence the winking smiley at the end of my post.
I thought it was amusing, that's all! No offence meant.


*Slime*.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2014)

Slime said:



			Have a laugh matey.
I was merely trying to inject a sense of humour, hence the winking smiley at the end of my post.
I thought it was amusing, that's all! No offence meant.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

fair enough ugh matey, I'm rubbish with smileys, never interpret then right. Thought it were a sarky wink &#128077;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish said:



			The facts of the statement are that he has congratulated officials, do you expect him to be banned for a long time as Stu has stated he should be, how on earth could he be punished for what people _believe_ he means if he doesn't actually say it as they believe it means.  Whether we all think what he has said is a negative to the officials or not, he hasn't actually said anything to that effect, fact!
		
Click to expand...

You are right in terms of what he said, and TECHNICALLY he hasn't said anything to land himself before the FA. However, due to the sarcastic manner in which it was delivered 99.99% of people would think that a call from FA HQ would be forthcoming.

You should have been a Philadelphia lawyer.

BTW never a penalty.


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			fair enough ugh matey, I'm rubbish with smileys, never interpret then right. Thought it were a sarky wink &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate ............................. we're good :thup:.


*Slime*.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 20, 2014)

Maureen is just p@@@@@. He thought that he was going to come back and win the league. Let's be honest, Arsenal IMO where never going to challenge and neither was Moyes during his first season in charge. He thought he just had to deal with City, but the mighty reds from Anfield have been there all season adding a 3 cog he did not expect to see.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Maureen is just p@@@@@. He thought that he was going to come back and win the league. Let's be honest, Arsenal IMO where never going to challenge and neither was Moyes during his first season in charge. He thought he just had to deal with City, but the mighty reds from Anfield have been there all season adding a 3 cog he did not expect to see.
		
Click to expand...

If only they delayed their Xmas do until July!

Maureen certainly wasn't 'The Happy One' this evening!


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			He thought that he was going to come back and win the league..
		
Click to expand...

No he didn't, his main priority was to qualify outright for CL whilst building a team for next season, not sure where some of you get these thoughts from


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			No he didn't, his main priority was to qualify outright for CL whilst building a team for next season, not sure where some of you get these thoughts from 

Click to expand...

He spent 109 million on a team that won Europa Lge and came third in the league - regardless of what he says in his mind games he was going for the title and CL. He has spent all season trying to take the pressure off but if they fail to win the league or CL after spending that much money then the season surely is a failure.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpool's for the taking now. 
Mind you 10 points from four games is still a big ask.

Hope they do it, their owners seem to be quite sensible.


----------



## Francisceo (Apr 20, 2014)

As a Utd fan it pains me to see Liverpool on the verge of winning it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

The biggest game of the season is next Sunday. Liverpool v Chelsea.

liverpool win. The title is theres

chelsea win or draw. This topic rumbles on for another couple of weeks.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Liverpool's for the taking now. 
Mind you 10 points from four games is still a big ask.

Hope they do it, their owners seem to be quite sensible.
		
Click to expand...

after the favour sunderland have have done us, I do not think the need 10 points now. City will probably pick up 4 wins at best, putting them on 83 points. Even if Chelsea win all 3 games they would be on 84 points. So if we pick up 7 points then that has us on 84 points but will probably do Chelski on GD. 

It it is going to be an interesting run in and the old cliche of "take every game one at a time" is the only way. A win today and beat Chelski next week puts them out of it mathematically.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He spent 109 million on a team that won Europa Lge and came third in the league - regardless of what he says in his mind games he was going for the title and CL. He has spent all season trying to take the pressure off but if they fail to win the league or CL after spending that much money then the season surely is a failure.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with Fish on this one!

In spite of some 'pre-Maureen manoeuvres', the team isn't really 'his' until next year. Consolidation and preparation this year; CL the 'must do'; anything else a bonus. Not the same next year. Unfortunately more of the same sour loser and pre-match needling that is now boring. I had been looking forward to him returning, but am disappointed!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2014)

Out for a pint........

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=a.1845284818224.106888.1423746351&type=1


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Its drawn Norwich right into it and with Sunderland taking 5 points off Man City & Chelsea, Norwich need to do the same as Sunderland will feel they can get out of the bottom 3 now, so, don't expect an easy time at Carrow road.
		
Click to expand...

Half time and 2-0 Liverpool... Seems to be a gental walk in the park for Liverpool at the moment regardless of Norwich being drawn right into it by Chelsea's horror show.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Half time and 2-0 Liverpool... Seems to be a gental walk in the park for Liverpool at the moment regardless of Norwich being drawn right into it by Chelsea's horror show.
		
Click to expand...

With 12 points still to play for, it would be nice to see Villa dragged into relegation contention :smirk:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			With 12 points still to play for, it would be nice to see Villa dragged into relegation contention :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Back to the op please  

And to think you have Villa to thank for taking 3 points of you a few weeks back :rofl:

Ayyyy wheres your canary pic gone :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Back to the op please  

And to think you have Villa to thank for taking 3 points of you a few weeks back :rofl:

Ayyyy wheres your canary pic gone :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Get in there you Canaries, Tweet Tweet


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh and its 2-1 and Liverpool are on the ropes... Fish jumps for joy :clap:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Get in there you Canaries, Tweet Tweet
		
Click to expand...

Put your avatar back on Fish :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Get in there you Canaries, Tweet Tweet
		
Click to expand...

Ayyyy don't think for one minute I want Liverpool to win the title... I can't stand them!!! I just want to be the big wooden spoon in the middle of a load of nervous tittle contenders :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

WOW sterling making defenders look stupid again...


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2014)

Suarez with an Easter inspired resurrection there - three seconds after apparent death instead of three days mind.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2014)

3-2, tweet tweet, come on you Canaries


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

I tell you what... Its lucky Liverpool can score goals as there defending hasn't been up to scratch this season for title contenders.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

How exciting :clap:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm just waiting for another Suarez death incident.

I honestly thought they were going to need a wooden box to take him off the pitch earlier but that resurrection was something to behold!!

[video]https://vine.co/v/M1EAuBzMiuV[/video]


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I'm just waiting for another Suarez death incident.

I honestly thought they were going to need a wooden box to take him off the pitch earlier but that resurrection was something to behold!!

[video]https://vine.co/v/M1EAuBzMiuV[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Its pretty damming that...


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I'm just waiting for another Suarez death incident.

I honestly thought they were going to need a wooden box to take him off the pitch earlier but that resurrection was something to behold!!

[video]https://vine.co/v/M1EAuBzMiuV[/video]
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
He's not the Messiah.....


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

You know what really makes me laugh...

Yesterday 5 mins stoppage time was added at Stamford Bridge and they played 6 mins with Chelsea trailing

Today 4 mins where added at Carrow road and as the clock struck 3.59 the whistle goes with Liverpool leading and signs of time wasting


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpool pushing there luck today though... Chelsea to win 3-2 when they both meet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Get in there !!!! 5 clear with 3 to go !!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			:rofl:
He's not the Messiah.....
		
Click to expand...

He's obviously one of those players that's loved by his teams supporters,but it's pretty obvious to everyone else with a pair of eyes that he's scum.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Its pretty damming that...
		
Click to expand...

Yes he got up quick, but if you watch the tackle the defender gets him right on the shin.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Yes he got up quick, but if you watch the tackle the defender gets him right on the shin.
		
Click to expand...

Yep studs right across the shin 

Lots of stone throwing in glass houses 

Waiting to see the condemnation of Ramries after smashing a player in the face with him forearm off the ball yesterday after only just returning from a lengthy ban after a two footed lunge career threatening tackle - the sort of actions of someone who could be called "scum"

Or when Drogba was rolling around the floor in the Napoli match and had a cheeky look to ensure the effect was made. 

It all smacks of bitterness :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 20, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			they will prob buy Suarez off us for stupid money, if that happens i will petrol bomb Stamford Bridge personally!

and kick any Chelski fan in the nuts on sight!
		
Click to expand...

Surprised at the Mods letting this go after deleting a humerous picture I posted yesterday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I'm just waiting for another Suarez death incident.

I honestly thought they were going to need a wooden box to take him off the pitch earlier but that resurrection was something to behold!!

[video]https://vine.co/v/M1EAuBzMiuV[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Great player,complete cheat.
Tried to get player sent off,despicable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Great player,complete cheat.
Tried to get player sent off,despicable.
		
Click to expand...


Suarez was actually caught in the challenge with the studs on his shin and was then hobbling around after jumping up.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez was actually caught in the challenge with the studs on his shin and was then hobbling around after jumping up.
		
Click to expand...

No mate total rubbish.
He was holding his ankle like someone does when its broken,as soon as he saw
there was a break on he jumped up and sprinted.
You just don't do that if your hurt.
He was limping after to save face.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			No mate total rubbish.
He was holding his ankle like someone does when its broken,as soon as he saw
there was a break on he jumped up and sprinted.
You just don't do that if your hurt.
He was limping after to save face.
		
Click to expand...

The guys studs went down his shin - his reaction is silly but it was a clear foul 

At least he was actually caught unless this bloke 


http://youtu.be/qhvIxVnXtl4


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez was actually caught in the challenge with the studs on his shin and was then hobbling around after jumping up.
		
Click to expand...

How do you explain the Lazarus like recovery?

Blinker off again please Phil,good footballer but like so many sadly these days he is an out and out cheat.

Maybe that's okay though seeing as he wears a red shirt. It is the worst part of the game now. Disgusting,the game is more and more being played by guys who tumble after the slightest of tickles.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The guys studs went down his shin - his reaction is silly but it was a clear foul 

At least he was actually caught unless this bloke 


http://youtu.be/qhvIxVnXtl4

Click to expand...

I agree he was caught but everything that goes with it is cheating.
His reaction is not silly its ridiculous.
I have not looked at your link because this is about Suarez.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			How do you explain the Lazarus like recovery?

Blinker off again please Phil,good footballer but like so many sadly these days he is an out and out cheat.

Maybe that's okay though seeing as he wears a red shirt. It is the worst part of the game now. Disgusting,the game is more and more being played by guys who tumble after the slightest of tickles.
		
Click to expand...

It is amazing how everyone is quiet when there other incidents from other players - I noticed you leapt straight on here yesterday to condemn a player putting a forearm into another players face 

If Suarez was the only person to make a meal of every challenge then yes the constant finger pointing at one single player is valid but it's extremely clear that it's not one single player it's most of them - it's just easier to pick one single target.

It's amusing now and he is helping us having a great shout at winning the title - he isn't perfect but then again not many are. One day there might be some balance when it comes to getting the knives out towards players but I very much doubt it. 

5 points clear with 3 games to go !!! Feels bloody great !!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 20, 2014)

Suarez seems to take more space on this site than anything else. Whenever football is written it invariably brought round to Suarez by someone.

Read some of The Bale post yesterday and very little related to Bale.

I should just like to wish that cheating diving Suarez Happy Anniversary- one year from taken a chunk out of a fellow professional!

BTW. I trust nobody will state he has served his punishment and it changes nothing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

3offTheTee said:



			Suarez seems to take more space on this site than anything else. Whenever football is written it invariably brought round to Suarez by someone.

Read some of The Bale post yesterday and very little related to Bale.

I should just like to wish that cheating diving Suarez Happy Anniversary- one year from taken a chunk out of a fellow professional!

BTW. I trust nobody will state he has served his punishment and it changes nothing
		
Click to expand...


What a way to celebrate then - helping take the team 5 points clear :whoo:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is amazing how everyone is quiet when there other incidents from other players - I noticed you leapt straight on here yesterday to condemn a player putting a forearm into another players face 

If Suarez was the only person to make a meal of every challenge then yes the constant finger pointing at one single player is valid but it's extremely clear that it's not one single player it's most of them - it's just easier to pick one single target.

It's amusing now and he is helping us having a great shout at winning the title - he isn't perfect but then again not many are. One day there might be some balance when it comes to getting the knives out towards players but I very much doubt it. 

5 points clear with 3 games to go !!! Feels bloody great !!
		
Click to expand...

I think you maybe need to read my post again. I pointed the finger at not just one cheat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I think you maybe need to read my post again. I pointed the finger at not just one cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Yet don't see many other posts highlighting the other players 

#predictable


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I'm with Fish on this one!

In spite of some 'pre-Maureen manoeuvres', the team isn't really 'his' until next year. Consolidation and preparation this year; CL the 'must do'; anything else a bonus. Not the same next year. Unfortunately more of the same sour loser and pre-match needling that is now boring. I had been looking forward to him returning, but am disappointed!
		
Click to expand...


Does se that mean that mourinho didn't really do anything special his first season at Chelsea as it was Ranieri's? Or his treble at  inter was Mancini?


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet don't see many other posts highlighting the other players 

#predictable
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the others tend not to be players that make it a serial habit.

At least Suarez is #predictable.:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			To be fair the others tend not to be players that make it a serial habit.

At least Suarez is #predictable.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

He is in good company with you then :thup:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is in good company with you then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Irony overload from Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Anyway back to the thread 

Was a very scrappy game today - Norwich battled very well and we dropped too deep 

Awful from the keeper today but made amends with the save late on 

Sterling just gets more and more impressive each time he plays

Today was a big result - would love to win in style and win the remaining games


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2014)

As a neutral I'd like to see Chelsea beat Liverpool. Just so that it could have 3 teams in with a shout on the last day. Can't remember when that was last the case. 

But out I actually think Liverpool will get a guard of honour on the last day with title awarded them. Their form is that of champions, city n Chelsea's isn't.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Sounds like a close game.
How did Whittaker play?


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sounds like a close game.
How did Whittaker play?
		
Click to expand...

Silly question Doon.How does he always play?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Does se that mean that mourinho didn't really do anything special his first season at Chelsea as it was Ranieri's? Or his treble at  inter was Mancini?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, it's more impressive - especially if he can do both!

Previous managers should be able to say 'I brought that player to the club' with pride, but, depending on the circumstances, might have to admit 'I couldn't manage the team as well as <whoever> did'!

There's a different set of skills required to do well with a primarily acquired team, aka Tony Pulis, and the planned development that long-term Managers go through.

I don't see failure to win the League in the first year as failure per se. But the pressure will be on to win it and/or CL next year!

And, to me, the good news is that FFP means that Managers don't have unlimited funds either, so have to manage all resources, not just select!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Actually, it's more impressive - especially if he can do both!

Previous managers should be able to say 'I brought that player to the club' with pride, but, depending on the circumstances, might have to admit 'I couldn't manage the team as well as <whoever> did'!

There's a different set of skills required to do well with a primarily acquired team, aka Tony Pulis, and the planned development that long-term Managers go through.

I don't see failure to win the League in the first year as failure per se. But the pressure will be on to win it and/or CL next year!

And, to me, the good news is that FFP means that Managers don't have unlimited funds either, so have to manage all resources, not just select!
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea spent 109 mil in the summer - FFP will be meaningless and the clubs will find ways round it


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Actually, it's more impressive - especially if he can do both!

Previous managers should be able to say 'I brought that player to the club' with pride, but, depending on the circumstances, might have to admit 'I couldn't manage the team as well as <whoever> did'!

There's a different set of skills required to do well with a primarily acquired team, aka Tony Pulis, and the planned development that long-term Managers go through.

I don't see failure to win the League in the first year as failure per se. But the pressure will be on to win it and/or CL next year!

And, to me, the good news is that FFP means that Managers don't have unlimited funds either, so have to manage all resources, not just select!
		
Click to expand...

So, if he doesn't win it doesn't matter as it's not his team? But if he wins, it's better?

I get what your saying about Pullis, but if Mourinho isn't responsible for Chelsea results, then surely David Moyes should deserve credit for evertons current 2-0 lead?

fwiw I think Chelsea will fall short due to a lack of strikers and it's down to Mourinho sign one, or not loan out Lukaku. I think that decision alone will cost Chelsea, and that's mourinhos fault. 

Also, This Chelsea team still has a fair few players that were his the first time round.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

It may not be Maureen's team ( even though he signed a certain amount of them ) it is certainly Maureen's tactics


FC I played with today who is a Chelsea ST holder blames Maureen for them not being clear at the top - his buys in the summer and winter ( namely not buying a striker ) and his poor tactics especially when Hazard is out. Couldn't believe that a Chelsea side going for the title played so awful in recent games and showed no heart or desire. He expected Chelsea to be out in front alongside City and if they don't win CL then it's been a poor season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Silly question Doon.How does he always play?

Click to expand...

I know, couldn't resist it.

How he survives at that level beats me.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I know, couldn't resist it.

How he survives at that level beats me.
		
Click to expand...

Aye but he is far from the only one...I give you Shola!!:thup:

On a separate subject Doon, although involving a player of similar standard, have you been keeping tabs on the debacle at Blackpool with Barry the Fud and Big Bob Malcolm!!

http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/sport/blackpool-fc/ferguson-will-deal-with-crazy-touchline-bust-up-1-6570506

Maybe fair to say Robert isn't best suited for football management.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Aye but he is far from the only one...I give you Shola!!:thup:

On a separate subject Doon, although involving a player of similar standard, have you been keeping tabs on the debacle at Blackpool with Barry the Fud and Big Bob Malcolm!!

http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/sport/blackpool-fc/ferguson-will-deal-with-crazy-touchline-bust-up-1-6570506

Maybe fair to say Robert isn't best suited for football management.

Click to expand...

Oh dear, Louise will be a bit upset.

Bob Malcolm football manager.......now there's four words I never thought I would see connected.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

The bluenoses are giving Man UTD a good lesson today 

They look very good going forward and if rumours are true ( Lukaku and Barry staying perm ) then they will have a very good base of a team. Need a CB and a bit more depth but would be good to see them sneak the final CL place. 

Martinez has done a great job there.


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*The bluenoses are giving Man UTD a good lesson today *

They look very good going forward and if rumours are true ( Lukaku and Barry staying perm ) then they will have a very good base of a team. Need a CB and a bit more depth but would be good to see them sneak the final CL place. 

Martinez has done a great job there.
		
Click to expand...

With Clattenberg running the midfield for Everton!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			With Clattenberg running the midfield for Everton!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

They are battering you all over the park - even the "ole's" are ringing out :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			With Clattenberg running the midfield for Everton!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Haha come on Slime your lot have been woeful today, not even close these the performances today.

The title is still very much in the balance and possibly in Liverpools court though we still need too win the last 3 to make certain.

Massive game against Chelsea next week.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

They are battering you all over the park - even the "ole's" are ringing out :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, not more tippy tappy football.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh no, not more tippy tappy football.
		
Click to expand...


Actually no - fast exciting breaking football with quality wide play and powerful forwards.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 20, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			The title is still very much in the balance and possibly in Liverpools court though we still need too win the last 3 to make certain.
		
Click to expand...

Actually 2 wins and a draw guarantee it. But I think a win and a draw or maybe a win and 2 draws would do it, as I do not see Chelski and City winning all of their remaining games. I think that City will end up with 83/84 points at most and Chelski with 82. So going on that 4/5 points would do it for Liverpool. I think going into the last day the league will look like this:

Liverpool 84 points
City 80/81 points
Chelski 79 points

no to sound cocky but I think it might already be won before the final game. 

Now time to sit back and take it like a man for that comment.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Actually 2 wins and a draw guarantee it. But I think a win and a draw or maybe 2 wins and a draw would do it, as I do not see Chelski and City winning all of their remaining games. I think that City will end up with 83/84 points at most and Chelski with 82. So going on that 4/5 points would do it for Liverpool. I think going into the last day the league will look like this:

Liverpool 84 points
City 80 points
Chelski 79 points

no to sound cocky but I think it will already be won before the final game. 

Now time to sit back and take it like a man for that comment.......

Click to expand...

You're entitled to your opinion mate, i just don't think City will lose points over the next few games though i'd love it if west brom won their tomorrow and that would give us a huge amount of breathing space.

I'm still scarred from  that game in '89 and i'd top myself if it happened again!

3 wins and its ours, any other results that go our way is a bonus, but it won't be easy.

Lets hope Mike Dean and his Lino are at Man City's game next weekend


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually no - fast exciting breaking football with quality wide play and powerful forwards.
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that, I just can't stand it when fans cheer a pass pack to the keeper.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Thank goodness for that, I just can't stand it when fans cheer a pass pack to the keeper.
		
Click to expand...

Well its called possession football and the best sides in the world do it and helps them win trophies


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well its called possession football and the best sides in the world do it and helps them win trophies
		
Click to expand...

Sends the fans to sleep though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sends the fans to sleep though.
		
Click to expand...

Then those fans that do sleep dont appreciate good football.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then those fans that do sleep dont appreciate good football.
		
Click to expand...

Pass backs to the keeper isn't exciting. Ball retention with purpose is exciting. 

The he pass back rule was out in place for a reason.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 20, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You're entitled to your opinion mate, i just don't think City will lose points over the next few games though i'd love it if west brom won their tomorrow and that would give us a huge amount of breathing space.

I'm still scarred from  that game in '89 and i'd top myself if it happened again!

3 wins and its ours, any other results that go our way is a bonus, but it won't be easy.

Lets hope Mike Dean and his Lino are at Man City's game next weekend 

Click to expand...

Take another quick look at the table, the most points City can get now is 86 points with 5 wins, we are on 80. So 7 points secures the title. We do not need to win all 3, we now have the luxury that we can draw with Chelski now and win it by winning the other 2 games.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then those fans that do sleep dont appreciate good football.
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on, how many Ole's does it take for you to think this is boring.

10, 20, 30, or 40.

I assume that a team that receives 30 Ole's must be either truly great or playing against some amazingly poor opposition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Pass backs to the keeper isn't exciting. Ball retention with purpose is exciting. 

The he pass back rule was out in place for a reason.
		
Click to expand...

Lets be honest here its not really a big problem in football people passing back to the keeper - even spain or barce dont do it often with most of the passing happening around their front 6.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh come on, how many Ole's does it take for you to think this is boring.

10, 20, 30, or 40.

I assume that a team that receives 30 Ole's must be either truly great or playing against some amazingly poor opposition.
		
Click to expand...

Well i dont see many teams having 40 odd oles on a regular occasion - you are going to extremes - once thats very rarely happen in football.

You appear are happy to watch the bloody and thunder hoof and physical football that is apparent north of the border - im quite happy watching the higher standard of the prem - but there is another thread for that already.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh come on, how many Ole's does it take for you to think this is boring.

10, 20, 30, or 40.

I assume that a team that receives 30 Ole's must be either truly great or playing against some amazingly poor opposition.
		
Click to expand...

Got to admit Barca bore me to tears,they seem to want every player to have had 2 touches before finally trying to walk it in. Obviously it as been affective but I'd rather watch Real Madrids style of football.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Got to admit Barca bore me to tears,they seem to want every player to have had 2 touches before finally trying to walk it in. Obviously it as been affective but I'd rather watch Real Madrids style of football.
		
Click to expand...

To quote Homer " substance over style" for me.

As a supporter i wouldn't mind playing like Stoke under Pulis and winning the league every season.

We're in a great position this season but these next 3 games is win at all costs, style goes out the window.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			To quote Homer " substance over style" for me.

As a supporter i wouldn't mind playing like Stoke under Pulis and winning the league every season.

We're in a great position this season but these next 3 games is win at all costs, style goes out the window.
		
Click to expand...

The main aim of football is winning - Barcelona have done it with style as have Spain , as have Bayern etc - different styles but great to watch. Think the way we have played this season is a joy to watch !


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Take another quick look at the table, the most points City can get now is 86 points with 5 wins, we are on 80. So 7 points secures the title. We do not need to win all 3, we now have the luxury that we can draw with Chelski now and win it by winning the other 2 games.
		
Click to expand...

We need to beat Chelsea, with home advantage i don't want to accept a draw. Palace away will be tough.

I know what you're saying but if we go out to draw we'll get beat. We need to keep the mental attitude of win the next game.
We cannot get complacent thinking " we can take our foot off the gas here".


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 20, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			To quote Homer " substance over style" for me.

As a supporter i wouldn't mind playing like Stoke under Pulis and winning the league every season.

We're in a great position this season but these next 3 games is win at all costs, style goes out the window.
		
Click to expand...

I was just talking about Barca tbh mate.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



*I was just talking about Barca tbh mate*.
		
Click to expand...

I know mate i just used Stoke as an example  that style isn't the bee all and end all for any team but more so Barca.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 20, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I know mate i just used Stoke as an example  that style isn't the bee all and end all for any team but more so Barca.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you play to your strengths. That's why Wenger didnt like playing against Stoke under Pulis,Pulis wasn't stupid enough to think they could out play Arsenal.


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well its called possession football *and the best sides in the world do it* and helps them win trophies
		
Click to expand...

Today United had 61% possesion. That's that theory shot down in flames then .


*Slime*.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 20, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			We need to beat Chelsea, with home advantage i don't want to accept a draw. Palace away will be tough.

I know what you're saying but if we go out to draw we'll get beat. We need to keep the mental attitude of win the next game.
We cannot get complacent thinking " we can take our foot off the gas here".
		
Click to expand...

agree 100%, I was just saying that 2 wins and a draw will mathematically win it, irrespective of what the other 2 do. Obviously win the next 2 games and go into the last one with a 3 point lead even if City win their next 4 games. 

Regarding the Chelski game, I was just highlighting that even if we did draw it and then beat Palace we would still go into the final day at least 1 point ahead. Thanks to Sunderland we have a little bit of room now to breath and could get away with having a bad result.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			Today United had 61% possesion. That's that theory shot down in flames then .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Have to make it meaningful - Everton had more shots than you despite having less of the ball


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lets be honest here its not really a big problem in football people passing back to the keeper - even spain or barce dont do it often with most of the passing happening around their front 6.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but doon said he didn't like it, and you said the best teams do it. I agree that it's generally back to defenders now although football is cyclical. Bayern even with pep aren't as 'boring' as barca once were.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			So, if he doesn't win it doesn't matter as it's not his team? But if he wins, it's better?

I get what your saying about Pullis, but if Mourinho isn't responsible for Chelsea results, then surely David Moyes should deserve credit for evertons current 2-0 lead?
		
Click to expand...

It's not crucial that he wins - this year!

Refer my Pride/Shame point about Moyes & Everton. 



Papas1982 said:



			Also, This Chelsea team still has a fair few players that were his the first time round.
		
Click to expand...

That means they are at least 6/7 years older! So maybe not such a good thing (Cech excluded)



Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea spent 109 mil in the summer - FFP will be meaningless and the clubs will find ways round it
		
Click to expand...

Well (over) spending by the clubs already in Europe has certainly come down. Chelsea could 'afford' to spend large, having actually made a profit the previous year! If Liverpool don't take notice of FFP, they'll suffer, having lost nearly Â£50M last year and having significant losses in previous years. City have certainly reduced losses, so quite possibly FFP is having some sort of effect.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Thank goodness for that, I just can't stand it when fans cheer a pass pack to the keeper.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, per se. Thats football fans who are enjoying a winning mood though. It depends on what the keeper does with it though.

1. Ala Stoke (previously) - belt it up to the big man, hopefully win the next ball from there, as per Big Sam's mantra.

2. Ala footballing sides - recycle the ball via the centre halves, full backs or defensive midfielder, than move down the pitch again with possession football.

Totally different mindsets/attitudes.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			la footballing sides - recycle the ball via the centre halves, full backs or defensive midfielder, than move down the pitch again with possession football.

Totally different mindsets/attitudes.
		
Click to expand...

I could take that if they did move 'down the pitch'.
Trouble is on many occasions it is across the pitch and backwards.
Not very exciting.
High ball into a big centre forward will always cause a bit of excitement as he may score a goal.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I could take that if they did move 'down the pitch'.
Trouble is on many occasions it is across the pitch and backwards.
Not very exciting.
High ball into a big centre forward will always cause a bit of excitement as he may score a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but route one football is dire to watch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I could take that if they did move 'down the pitch'.
Trouble is on many occasions it is across the pitch and backwards.
Not very exciting.
*High ball into a big centre forward will always cause a bit of excitement as he may score a goal*.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the sort of mindset that has held back our national sides - Hodgsons dream !


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have to make it meaningful - Everton had more shots than you despite having less of the ball
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. Possesion often count for squat.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			Exactly my point. Possesion *often* count for squat.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure about that


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I could take that if they did move 'down the pitch'.
Trouble is on many occasions it is across the pitch and backwards.
Not very exciting.
High ball into a big centre forward will always cause a bit of excitement as he may score a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what floats your boat, or your attitude to progression.

Yes, seeing 10 aimless passes between defensive players isn't exactly exciting. However, I seen Liverpool play 10 un-exciting passes the other week in defensive places, Flanagan did a Cruyff turn (honestly), brought it through the midfield then coutinho finished it with a nice finish. Very nice goal V spurs.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2014)

I am not advocating route one football.
I am just saying that goals win matches. Goals are generally scored by players moving towards the opponents goal.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 21, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I could take that if they did move 'down the pitch'.
Trouble is on many occasions it is across the pitch and backwards.
Not very exciting.
High ball into a big centre forward will always cause a bit of excitement as he may score a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Can you name one truly great side that adopted that style.

Certainly not Hungary (early '50s), Brazil ('58 to '70), Scotland ('67), the list goes on to France & Spain and includes club sides like Real Madrid, Barcelona, Liverpool (post Keegan & Toshack), Celtic's Lions of Lisbon.

Not too many Hateleys, Crouchs or Carrolls in that lot.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2014)

Wimbledon !!!

As previous post, I said that I did not advocate high ball football.

Of the old teams mentioned above, did any of them do 20 'tippy tappy Ole's' or run the ball into the opponents corner flag for the last 5 minutes of the game. No.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Can you name one truly great side that adopted that style.

Certainly not Hungary (early '50s), Brazil ('58 to '70), Scotland ('67), the list goes on to France & Spain and includes club sides like Real Madrid, Barcelona, Liverpool (post Keegan & Toshack), Celtic's Lions of Lisbon.

Not too many Hateleys, Crouchs or Carrolls in that lot.
		
Click to expand...

Bayern and Dortmund had no problem going direct last year and they both play good footy. It's nice that some teams have played more attractive footy, but I'm sure Greece would rather have a euro title to their name than an accolade for pretty footy. 

Im not old enough to remember the teams you've mentioned. But they covered maybe 10 years of success between them, were the other teams in between not good? Just because they didn't tic tac the ball?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 21, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Bayern and Dortmund had no problem going direct last year and they both play good footy. It's nice that some teams have played more attractive footy, but I'm sure Greece would rather have a euro title to their name than an accolade for pretty footy. 

Im not old enough to remember the teams you've mentioned. But they covered maybe 10 years of success between them, were the other teams in between not good? Just because they didn't tic tac the ball?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly covered more than 10 years as I didn't include all others in that list such as Holland, West Germany etc; My point is that I cannot name any team that had consistent success playing "route one".

Even Greece, when they won the Euros, played counter attack rather than lumping it long & early.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 21, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wimbledon !!!

As previous post, I said that I did not advocate high ball football.

Of the old teams mentioned above, did any of them do 20 'tippy tappy Ole's' or run the ball into the opponents corner flag for the last 5 minutes of the game. No.
		
Click to expand...

Wimbledon!!! Are you serious? One fluked FA Cup.

And yes the other teams I listed would retain possession rather than chuck it away in the hope that some big lump might get on the end of it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Certainly covered more than 10 years as I didn't include all others in that list such as Holland, West Germany etc; My point is that I cannot name any team that had consistent success playing "route one".

Even Greece, when they won the Euros, played counter attack rather than lumping it long & early.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone is advocating big sam tactics as beautiful. But the luxury that the teams you mention had is that they had the players to play that way. 

Its t's all well and good saying play tht way, but could the Wimbledon crazy gang have done that? Bolton under big same had some crackers at one stage. Djorkaeff, jay jay and played good footy. But when they left they went direct. They had relative success in tht it kept them up. I'm sure if the history books were trawled there would be examples of direct footy that worked. But they aren't as memorable as pretty footy. Swansea get all the accolades for ball retention, as do saints. But they're still only similarly placed to west ham.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think any of the teams in the in the premier league are overly impressive at the minute. Chelsea obviously need a couple of strikers.City are hit & miss & have missed Aguero,not sure whats happened to Negrado. Arsenal are pants. & Liverpool are pretty much a one man team. Obviously they managed without the vile one when he was serving his ban but doubt they'd have kept it up all season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Wimbledon!!! Are you serious? One fluked FA Cup.
		
Click to expand...


ehh no [hence !!!]


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 21, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think anyone is advocating big sam tactics as beautiful. But the luxury that the teams you mention had is that they had the players to play that way. 

Its t's all well and good saying play tht way, but could the Wimbledon crazy gang have done that? Bolton under big same had some crackers at one stage. Djorkaeff, jay jay and played good footy. But when they left they went direct. They had relative success in tht it kept them up. I'm sure if the history books were trawled there would be examples of direct footy that worked. But they aren't as memorable as pretty footy. Swansea get all the accolades for ball retention, as do saints. But they're still only similarly placed to west ham.
		
Click to expand...

Teams like Wimbledon of 1980's vintage only existed because of lazy (or pragmatic) coaches looking for relative success which those coaches probably realised would be unsustainable.

You may well be right about teams with a direct style having success. My point was that in the 50 odd years I have followed the game the successful teams have been those playing a more complete game.

A long pass can be a good pass, an out ball very often is not.

I agree with your last point, it just appears that the West Ham fans would rather be watching Swansea or Southampton.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2014)

Come to think of it one of England's most successful teams Leeds United won loads in the 1960's playing a form of direct football.
Mick Jones and Jackie Charlton scored many goals route one.

Bremner and Giles were great midfield ball winners.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 21, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Come to think of it one of England's most successful teams Leeds United won loads in the 1960's playing a form of direct football.
Mick Jones and Jackie Charlton scored many goals route one.

Bremner and Giles were great midfield ball winners.
		
Click to expand...

But it was the Leeds fans in 1973 (?) who introduced the Ole's of which you are critical as they completed twenty something passes of "keep ball" having destroyed Southampton 7-0 at Elland Road.

Jack Charlton's goals largely resulted from set pieces created by the pressure that Leeds football imposed upon the opposition.

Bremner and Giles were great ball winners but there was a lot more to their game than that.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Liverpool are pretty much a one man team.
		
Click to expand...

i have heard it all now............yes Suarez has played a big part in the success this year. I have listed though some stats for the other player though:

goals maybe, total of 96 scored but only 31% by Suarez

30 for Suarez
20 for Sturridge, 
13 for Gerrard,
 9 for sterling,
 7 for Skrtel,
 5 for Coutinho,
 4 for Henderson 

Assists maybe, 54 made but only 22% by Suarez

12 for Suarez
10 for Gerrard
7 for Sturridge
7 for Couthino
7 for Henderson
4 for Sterling

I can go all day listing OPTA stats but I just wanted to highlight that liverpools success this year has been a team effort, not just one single player.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry to have taken this a little off topic with the discussion on different styles of play.

With regard to the OP and speaking as a complete neutral it now seems clear that Liverpool will deservedly win the title.

Again, as a neutral I can say that they and Man City have given me the most enjoyment this season.

Football is a simple game, pass & move, give the man in possession options, when you have not got the ball close the opposition down and get it back.

When teams execute these simple facets of the game as well as Liverpool and Man City it is not just a simple game but a very entertaining one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			i have heard it all now............yes Suarez has played a big part in the success this year. I have listed though some stats for the other player though:

goals maybe, total of 96 scored but only 31% by Suarez

30 for Suarez
20 for Sturridge, 
13 for Gerrard,
 9 for sterling,
 7 for Skrtel,
 5 for Coutinho,
 4 for Henderson 

Assists maybe, 54 made but only 22% by Suarez

12 for Suarez
10 for Gerrard
7 for Sturridge
7 for Couthino
7 for Henderson
4 for Sterling

I can go all day listing OPTA stats but I just wanted to highlight that liverpools success this year has been a team effort, not just one single player.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree that it's a team game. But stats can be used in many ways. Before Suarez ban ended Liverpool had played 6 and scored 8 at a ratio of 1.33 goals per game. Since his return it's 2.74. Also, of the 88 goals scored by Liverpool he has been involved in 42 of them, that's 47% of your league goals. A one man team you may not be, but ask yourself honestly where you would be if it was Borini leading the line if Suarez had left.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			i have heard it all now............yes Suarez has played a big part in the success this year. I have listed though some stats for the other player though:

goals maybe, total of 96 scored but only 31% by Suarez

30 for Suarez
20 for Sturridge, 
13 for Gerrard,
 9 for sterling,
 7 for Skrtel,
 5 for Coutinho,
 4 for Henderson 

Assists maybe, 54 made but only 22% by Suarez

12 for Suarez
10 for Gerrard
7 for Sturridge
7 for Couthino
7 for Henderson
4 for Sterling

I can go all day listing OPTA stats but I just wanted to highlight that liverpools success this year has been a team effort, not just one single player.
		
Click to expand...

Ok your entitled to your opinion. You take Suarez out & Liverpool would  probably be battling for 4th IMO.  Do you honestly think Sturridge would have had the season he's had if it wasn't for Suarez? Or  sterling for that matter. 
You put a top striker in the Chelsea team & the league would have been over by now. 
Rodgers as done a very good job,but the competition as been poor IMO.


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2014)

Until last week competition was red hot. Chelsea and city stumble and all of a sudden its given to Liverpool? I dont buy that at all. Would I be correct in saying you do not support Liverpool? They still have to see out each match, as do city and chelsea.



Pin-seeker said:



			Ok your entitled to your opinion. You take Suarez out & Liverpool would  probably be battling for 4th IMO.  Do you honestly think Sturridge would have had the season he's had if it wasn't for Suarez? Or  sterling for that matter. 
You put a top striker in the Chelsea team & the league would have been over by now. 
Rodgers as done a very good job,but the competition as been poor IMO.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			Until last week competition was red hot. Chelsea and city stumble and all of a sudden its given to Liverpool? I dont buy that at all. Would I be correct in saying you do not support Liverpool? They still have to see out each match, as do city and chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

Who said it was given to Liverpool?? Try n get it right mate. I said the competition was poor.


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2014)

I am a neutral in that I don't support any of the teams fighting for the title.
I am, however, incredibly biased and desperately hope that Liverpool find a way of stumbling badly enough to allow Chelsea or Man City to win ....................... I really don't want Liverpool to win it, but I think they will.
However they win it, be it as a one man team or because it's handed to them on a plate by City & Chelsea or they've had the luck that maybe others haven't or for whatever reason, after a 38 game competition I would have to state that, (and believe me this hurts), they deserve it.
Unfortunately I don't think anyone could argue against that, as much as I'd like to.
So I'll say it just one more time.

If Liverpool win they would have done on merit and they would have thoroughly deserved so to do!


*Slime*.

P.S. Excuse me now, I'm off to be sick :thup:.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree Slime if Luverpool win it then they deserve it,same if City or Chelsea win it.
You can only win what is infront of you. 
But obviously their was no United fighting for it this season & Chelsea's 2 top scorers are on 14 & 8 which is shocking.
I'll be more impressed if Liverpool can seriously challenge for the league next season whilst having a good go at the Champions League.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 21, 2014)

Slime said:



			I am a neutral in that I don't support any of the teams fighting for the title.
I am, however, incredibly biased and desperately hope that Liverpool find a way of stumbling badly enough to allow Chelsea or Man City to win ....................... I really don't want Liverpool to win it, but I think they will.
However they win it, be it as a one man team or because it's handed to them on a plate by City & Chelsea or they've had the luck that maybe others haven't or for whatever reason, after a 38 game competition I would have to state that, (and believe me this hurts), they deserve it.
Unfortunately I don't think anyone could argue against that, as much as I'd like to.
So I'll say it just one more time.

If Liverpool win they would have done on merit and they would have thoroughly deserved so to do!


*Slime*.

*P.S. Excuse me now, I'm off to be sick* :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

I'm in a similar 'neutral' position. I've been anti-Chelsea in the past which was either down to dislike of 'buying the title' in the early days or the number of pig-headed completely blinkered/one-eyed Chelsea fans I know, the only acknowledgement of the quality of other clubs players being how well they'd fit in at 'the Bridge' - and they are lifers!

I'm pretty sure I've become rather anti-Liverpool because of this thread.

Another consistency is the presence of an outrageous Diver - and a thug in defence!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don't think any of the teams in the in the premier league are overly impressive at the minute. Chelsea obviously need a couple of strikers.City are hit & miss & have missed Aguero,not sure whats happened to Negrado. Arsenal are pants. & Liverpool are pretty much a one man team. Obviously they managed without the vile one when he was serving his ban but doubt they'd have kept it up all season.
		
Click to expand...

If Suarez is scum and vile what do you call players like Rameries ? Terry ? Drogba ? Robben ? Oscar ? 

You don't have to look far for examples of poor behaviour within your club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wimbledon !!!

As previous post, I said that I did not advocate high ball football.

Of the old teams mentioned above, did any of them do 20 'tippy tappy Ole's' or run the ball into the opponents corner flag for the last 5 minutes of the game. No.
		
Click to expand...

Barcelona have done the "20 tippy tappy Ole's" yet out scored most clubs around Europe in the past 5 years or so.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Why all the empty seats again at city? Have they become that massive going for the league is beneath them? I heard they were increasing capacity as well. No idea what for. Crazy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Why all the empty seats again at city? Have they become that massive going for the league is beneath them? I heard they were increasing capacity as well. No idea what for. Crazy!
		
Click to expand...


Does look very bare on telly - normally their ground is full


----------



## the hammer (Apr 21, 2014)

there you go,complaining over seat prices, and staying away


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 21, 2014)

A friend is a WBA fan, and he says they were wanting to charge Â£55 for a ticket. Hence he's now watching from home!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			A friend is a WBA fan, and he says they were wanting to charge Â£55 for a ticket. Hence he's now watching from home!
		
Click to expand...


Need to pay that massive wage bill ( biggest in sport ) somehow !!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Need to pay that massive wage bill ( biggest in sport ) somehow !!
		
Click to expand...

Man city have always been a joke with tickets. Last game at main road was against saints and theyndodnt give us a proper allocation as their fans paid over odds for tickets. They've justified the Â£55 to WBA by classing it as a top tier game due to it's importance.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 21, 2014)

Something tells me that Man City will win the championship by GD :mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Something tells me that Man City will win the championship by GD :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Think the Liverpool game next week is crunch time. If they lose then I fancy you could be right


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wimbledon !!!

As previous post, I said that I did not advocate high ball football.

Of the old teams mentioned above, did any of them do 20 'tippy tappy Ole's' or run the ball into the opponents corner flag for the last 5 minutes of the game. No.
		
Click to expand...

In the last 40-odd years a "long ball" team hasn't won the top league or even finished top 3 that I can think of.

By its very nature it is a system that can only progress so far, as giving away possession is a large part of it, even if the big lad wins the first ball, the rest is based on the next ball, and it is too reliant on the right bounce etc.

It will get you limited success,  like promotion, mid table, even top 6-7 but not very sustainable either.

The closest team to use it were Chelsea under Mourinho, once Robben and Duff had been moved on, who despite playing fantastic football at the time, would also go very early to Drogba a good bit of the time, or as a plan B.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2014)

Neville and Carragher talking about their team of the season - 

This is mine 

Marshall

Coleman
Terry
Davies
Shaw

Gerrard
Hazard
Toure

Sterling 
Suarez
Sturridge


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok your entitled to your opinion. You take Suarez out & Liverpool would  probably be battling for 4th IMO.  Do you honestly think Sturridge would have had the season he's had if it wasn't for Suarez? Or  sterling for that matter. 
You put a top striker in the Chelsea team & the league would have been over by now. 
Rodgers as done a very good job,but the competition as been poor IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Does it matter if Liverpool are a one man team or not, if we are champions. For the sustainable future yes, but if our name is etched on the trophy come May - not one jot. For 2012-13 does it say Man U (cos of RVP) - no.

So dont Chelsea have people who were top strikers in recent memory? Ba, Torres, Eto. maybe you should ask St.Jose why he signed Salah and William in recent transfer windows instead of Costa. Why hasn't he started with two of them strikers up front, instead of flogging the 4-2-3-1 system, why not Ba, Eto and mata in behind in some games, before moving him onto Man U. Maybe he is above criticism by Chelsea fans, despite a squad with many riches, he cant get a striker or strikers to score many goals.  And thats before the off field antics that are making them even more classless.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neville and Carragher talking about their team of the season - 

This is mine 

Marshall

Coleman
Terry
Davies
Shaw

Gerrard
Hazard
Toure

Sterling 
Suarez
Sturridge
		
Click to expand...

id swap Lallana for Sterling (only because I prefer his style of play). But other than that agree fully. And am happy to eat humble pie about sterling as in last three months he's come good.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Does it matter if Liverpool are a one man team or not, if we are champions. For the sustainable future yes, but if our name is etched on the trophy come May - not one jot. For 2012-13 does it say Man U (cos of RVP) - no.

So dont Chelsea have people who were top strikers in recent memory? Ba, Torres, Eto. maybe you should ask St.Jose why he signed Salah and William in recent transfer windows instead of Costa. Why hasn't he started with two of them strikers up front, instead of flogging the 4-2-3-1 system, why not Ba, Eto and mata in behind in some games, before moving him onto Man U. Maybe he is above criticism by Chelsea fans, despite a squad with many riches, he cant get a striker or strikers to score many goals.  And thats before the off field antics that are making them even more classless.
		
Click to expand...

 Obviously no case for the defence, then.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 23, 2014)

I must have been following my heart on valentines day....I completely forgot I put this bet on! come on you red men!


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Apr 23, 2014)

adam6177 said:



View attachment 10087


I must have been following my heart on valentines day....I completely forgot I put this bet on! come on you red men!
		
Click to expand...

I have us at 25/1 to win the title! 





only put Â£2.50 on it though


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure what the odds are now on Liverpool I can't be bothered to look but Jose won't be risking any players now on Sunday much to Man Citys complaints no doubt.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not sure what the odds are now on Liverpool I can't be bothered to look but Jose won't be risking any players now on Sunday much to Man Citys complaints no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be interesting to see what the fa does if he puts the reserves out. Whilst I agree that teams should be able to look after their own interests. Smaller clubs have been fined and warmed about it due to all teams having an obligation to see a fair competition for all.


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			It'll be interesting to see what the fa does if he puts the reserves out. Whilst I agree that teams should be able to look after their own interests. Smaller clubs have been fined and warmed about it due to all teams having an obligation to see a fair competition for all.
		
Click to expand...

We're talking Mourinho here. He thinks he's above the law and the FA are irrelevant to him. 
He thinks he has the divine right to do whatever he wants because he's Jose Mourinho! 



The poison one.


*Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			It'll be interesting to see what the fa does if he puts the reserves out. Whilst I agree that teams should be able to look after their own interests. Smaller clubs have been fined and warmed about it due to all teams having an obligation to see a fair competition for all.
		
Click to expand...

they'll just sight theyve used the players within the 25 man squad and if they do get a slap on the wrist fine what difference will it make to who wins the PL the title will have been decided.
The only hope then would be for Atletico to win next Wednesday and chelski end up with nothing.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			It'll be interesting to see what the fa does if he puts the reserves out. Whilst I agree that teams should be able to look after their own interests. Smaller clubs have been fined and warmed about it due to all teams having an obligation to see a fair competition for all.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about reserves per se but definitely some of the squad that haven't played as much lately, but then again, we played Cole last night for the first time in months, as long as its a competitive team and not like some clubs put out in the Carling cup in the early rounds only then to field their strongest team in semi's and finals, I don't have an issue with it.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not sure about reserves per se but definitely some of the squad that haven't played as much lately, but then again, we played Cole last night for the first time in months, as long as its a competitive team and not like some clubs put out in the Carling cup in the early rounds only then to field their strongest team in semi's and finals, I don't have an issue with it.
		
Click to expand...

As a proper fan, wouldn't you rather Jose came to Anfield with his strongest possible team with the aim of winning? Or are you satisfied with going for the CL?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			It'll be interesting to see what the fa does if he puts the reserves out. Whilst I agree that teams should be able to look after their own interests. Smaller clubs have been fined and warmed about it due to all teams having an obligation to see a fair competition for all.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that the rules now say that clubs can use whoever they want from the 25 man squad but may not overload with under 21's who, incidentally, do not count within the 25.

Therefore, it would seem that no rules need to be broken.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slime said:



			We're talking Mourinho here. He thinks he's above the law and the FA are irrelevant to him. 
He thinks he has the divine right to do whatever he wants because he's Jose Mourinho! 



The poison one.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

fergie got away with plenty, how long did he avoid interviews for?

mourinho and more importantly roman will probably decide a fine is worth the risk as they have a chance for cl title. But I'd imagine if they field reserves there will be repercussions.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			they'll just sight theyve used the players within the 25 man squad and if they do get a slap on the wrist fine what difference will it make to who wins the PL the title will have been decided.
The only hope then would be for Atletico to win next Wednesday and chelski end up with nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I think when wolves were fined rules were changed. Just using players from the squad doesn't cut the mustard anymore. If they field a weakened team then a fine will be minimum punishment they deserve.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not sure about reserves per se but definitely some of the squad that haven't played as much lately, but then again, we played Cole last night for the first time in months, as long as its a competitive team and not like some clubs put out in the Carling cup in the early rounds only then to field their strongest team in semi's and finals, I don't have an issue with it.
		
Click to expand...

The fans may not object, but the fa might. Rules dictate a team must always play it's strongest team. So if you don't play any regulars I'm sure they'll get involved.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I believe that the rules now say that clubs can use whoever they want from the 25 man squad but may not overload with under 21's who, incidentally, do not count within the 25.

Therefore, it would seem that no rules need to be broken.
		
Click to expand...

the rules also state that a team must field it's strongest team in the name of fair competition. The age limit is for squad numbers.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Apr 23, 2014)

Who exactly are Chelsea's reserves?! its not like its going to be a bunch of 17-18 year olds who don't get a look in at the full squad. it will be the likes of Matic, Salah, Oscar, Ba etc


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Scotty_Tom said:



			Who exactly are Chelsea's reserves?! its not like its going to be a bunch of 17-18 year olds who don't get a look in at the full squad. it will be the likes of Matic, Salah, Oscar, Ba etc
		
Click to expand...

Granted they may still be good players, but that's irrelevant. The fa will take appearances I to account. If the team is full of players that have only a handful of appearances then they clearly aren't first choice. When wolves and Blackpool received fines. All players used had made appearances that season. Their playing ability is irrelevant.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			fergie got away with plenty, how long did he avoid interviews for?

mourinho and more importantly roman will probably decide a fine is worth the risk as they have a chance for cl title. But I'd imagine if they field reserves there will be repercussions.
		
Click to expand...



Fergie got fined for every contracted BBC interview he refused, and the club paid the fines.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Rooter said:



			As a proper fan, wouldn't you rather Jose came to Anfield with his strongest possible team with the aim of winning? Or are you satisfied with going for the CL?
		
Click to expand...

In honesty were 3rd bat for the title, its Liverpool's to lose now and if we were to take points of Liverpool that brings Man City back into the equation, so for me, we've qualified for the CL next season and now in a better position to win that than we are the PL title as were not relying on other teams results so that for me now has to take priority. 

The players chosen to play at Anfield will be doing their utmost to win and also prove their worthy of a more regular place in the starting line up but last night cost us 4 players, if this was Rafa now he'd be doing, as he did, exactly the same as I believe most managers would, but it won't be just his decision alone will it?

What ever Jose does the daggers will be out in the hands of the haters, if we play a fringe squad on Sunday and go on to the CL final it was the right decision, if we play a full strength side and then lose even more players and go out next week it was a stupid decision, we have a squad for a reason!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			the rules also state that a team must field it's strongest team in the name of fair competition. The age limit is for squad numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Having studied the PL's Rules the requirement is for Clubs to field "a full strength team."

Who knows what that means?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Having studied the PL's Rules the requirement is for Clubs to field "a full strength team."

Who knows what that means?
		
Click to expand...

as Chelsea are a big team it probably means they'll get away with it. But there are cases where smaller teams have done the same and received fines.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Fergie got fined for every contracted BBC interview he refused, and the club paid the fines.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he wasn't fined, but it had no affect on him did it. He was just as rude and obnoxious as Mourinho at times. Fergie would also question many decisions about refs and although he had the occasional ban, he also got away with a fair bit.

that said, I think both of them are brilliant managers and without 1 or both the prem league is a lesser place


----------



## cookelad (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			In honesty were 3rd bat for the title, its Liverpool's to lose now and if we were to take points of Liverpool that brings Man City back into the equation, so for me, we've qualified for the CL next season and now in a better position to win that than we are the PL title as were not relying on other teams results so that for me now has to take priority.
		
Click to expand...

Technically Chelsea are 4 points from guaranteeing Champions League for next year, Citeh, Arsenal and Everton can all overtake them!


----------



## mikehami (Apr 23, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Technically Chelsea are 4 points from guaranteeing Champions League for next year, Citeh, Arsenal and Everton can all overtake them!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Its Liverpool's title to lose now..


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2014)

Smaller teams have got in trouble for fielding weak teams and by weak I mean a team that would struggle in the Championship. The Chelski team will still have these players in:

Ivanovic
Terry 
Lampard
MAtic
Salah
Mikel
Ba

So not really a weak team, infact a group of players that most PL managers would love to have at their disposal. Now if CHelski turn up with the u21's then that is a different kettle of fish.

I do not see a problem if the players are within the 25 man squad, after all you have the 25 man squad to enable you to rotate players.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2014)

Is there any news on Ramires, seems to have gone pretty quiet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is there any news on Ramires, seems to have gone pretty quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Think he will have got away with it - normally announced on the Monday if there is any retrospective action.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is there any news on Ramires, seems to have gone pretty quiet.
		
Click to expand...

There waiting until next Monday to charge him .....


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Smaller teams have got in trouble for fielding weak teams and by weak I mean a team that would struggle in the Championship. The Chelski team will still have these players in:

Ivanovic
Terry 
Lampard
MAtic
Salah
Mikel
Ba

So not really a weak team, infact a group of players that most PL managers would love to have at their disposal. Now if CHelski turn up with the u21's then that is a different kettle of fish.

I do not see a problem if the players are within the 25 man squad, after all you have the 25 man squad to enable you to rotate players.
		
Click to expand...

Smaller clubs can only use players they have at their disposal. These weaker players were still in their squad list. Their ability should be irrelevant. If the club pay them then they should be able to play them. I'm not saying it's right that Chelsea should be under scrutiny. But it can't be one rule for big clubs and one for small. Either you play your strongest available line up, or your doing te same as wolves.


----------



## BobbyDazzler (Apr 23, 2014)

Terry is injured so he wont play - even if hazard is fit for the tie at the weekend i cant see mourinho risking him with atletico the weds after, maybe get a 10min cameo at the end


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

BobbyDazzler said:



			Terry is injured so he wont play - even if hazard is fit for the tie at the weekend i cant see mourinho risking him with atletico the weds after, maybe get a 10min cameo at the end
		
Click to expand...

Cech is also injured as well

Certainly not going to be their strongest line up


----------



## BobbyDazzler (Apr 23, 2014)

Certainly not, as a liverpool fan and with a lot of money riding on us taking the title I sincerely hope he plays his youth players!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cech is also injured as well

Certainly not going to be their strongest line up
		
Click to expand...

As there squads so depleted and in aid of English teams in Europe maybe they can loan a couple of players for the game Sunday, we'll do without Rooney this week and de gea if they need a goalie


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			As there squads so depleted and in aid of English teams in Europe maybe they can loan a couple of players for the game Sunday, we'll do without Rooney this week and de gea if they need a goalie 

Click to expand...


Why do you want to make them weaker


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			As there squads so depleted and in aid of English teams in Europe maybe they can loan a couple of players for the game Sunday, we'll do without Rooney this week and de gea if they need a goalie 

Click to expand...

Maybe they can loan them Mata, he would fit nicely into the Chelsea team......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Maybe they can loan them Mata, he would fit nicely into the Chelsea team......

Click to expand...

 What -  buy back an ex player at a vastly inflated fee - surely that would be madness. Cough (Matic) cough - good player though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			What -  buy back an ex player at a vastly inflated fee - surely that would be madness. Cough (Matic) cough - good player though.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah he looks a very good player - never expected him to be so classy on the ball 

He is going to be a top class player


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			What -  buy back an ex player at a vastly inflated fee - surely that would be madness. Cough (Matic) cough - good player though.
		
Click to expand...

Matic is 3 times the player he was, he would have never figured before so letting him go to develop more and then bringing him back was excellent and he fits in superbly now.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Matic is 3 times the player he was, he would have never figured before so letting him go to develop more and then bringing him back was excellent and he fits in superbly now.
		
Click to expand...

So why not loan him out if that was the masterplan? Or is it more likely that someone made a mistake letting him go and then had to pay a sizable figure to buy him back?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			So why not loan him out if that was the masterplan? Or is it more likely that someone made a mistake letting him go and then had to pay a sizable figure to buy him back?

Click to expand...


Part of the deal to get Luiz I think so pretty much gave him away and then paid Â£20 plus mil for him 

When you have bottomless pockets those sort of things don't matter to them.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Part of the deal to get Luiz I think so pretty much gave him away and then paid Â£20 plus mil for him 

When you have bottomless pockets those sort of things don't matter to them.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but every million is a million closer to passing the rich mans boredom threshold... God help the Premier League when the Toys become a burden rather than a hobby....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ah, but every million is a million closer to passing the rich mans boredom threshold... God help the Premier League when the Toys become a burden rather than a hobby....

Click to expand...

The clubs wouldn't be able to sustain themselves without a massive sale of players.

City and Chelsea wage bills are massive - City's especially 

Think Chelsea have over 20 players out on loan as well.

Arsenal maybe criticised for not winning anything but financially they are solid ( at the moment ) but their ticket prices are through the roof 

I'm glad that we aren't building a new stadium now


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			So why not loan him out if that was the masterplan? Or is it more likely that someone made a mistake letting him go and then had to pay a sizable figure to buy him back?

Click to expand...

Who was to know how he would turn out, he may have never got any better? Hindsight as they say is a wonderful thing. Didn't Manure let youngsters like Keegan go and possibly lots of others when clubs across the country don't think someone will make the grade only for them to turn into top professionals


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Who was to know how he would turn out, he may have never got any better? Hindsight as they say is a wonderful thing. Didn't Manure let youngsters like Keegan go and possibly lots of others when clubs across the country don't think someone will make the grade only for them to turn into top professionals
		
Click to expand...

Didn't then spend a fortune buying them back though did they???

Of course, United could still go back in for Pogba..


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Who was to know how he would turn out, he may have never got any better? Hindsight as they say is a wonderful thing. Didn't Manure let youngsters like Keegan go and possibly lots of others when clubs across the country don't think someone will make the grade only for them to turn into top professionals
		
Click to expand...

Loads do it, saints fc let Kevin Phillips go as a non starter, may not have been world class but became good. Rovers gave Beattie away, to saints. Same thing, nit world class but good prem player. It happens at all levels. Defoe actually had a trial at Dover Athletic as a kid and was turned away. It's easy to pick on Chelsea, but I don't think there's a fan in the land that wouldn't have welcomed roman at their gates.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



*Didn't then spend a fortune buying them back though did they???
*
Of course, United could still go back in for Pogba..
		
Click to expand...

Isnt it better to admit you're wrong than stubbornly hide your head in the sand. If Matic becomes a main stay for the next 8 years. Then the 20m will be insignificant.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Isnt it better to admit you're wrong than stubbornly hide your head in the sand. If Matic becomes a main stay for the next 8 years. Then the 20m will be insignificant.
		
Click to expand...

No No No No.... It's always better to stubbornly bury your head in the sand.. Always...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Loads do it, saints fc let Kevin Phillips go as a non starter, may not have been world class but became good. Rovers gave Beattie away, to saints. Same thing, nit world class but good prem player. It happens at all levels. Defoe actually had a trial at Dover Athletic as a kid and was turned away. It's easy to pick on Chelsea,* but I don't think there's a fan in the land that wouldn't have welcomed roman at their gates*.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't want him anywhere near Liverpool


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			No No No No.... It's always better to stubbornly bury your head in the sand.. Always... 

Click to expand...

Are all the wives on today?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Are all the wives on today? 

Click to expand...


Plenty of handbags


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wouldn't want him anywhere near Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Oh please, when Gillette and co took over Liverpool fans were heralding the new dawn. 

You may not want him, but I'm sure most would. Unless they're just posturing to look good...............


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Are all the wives on today? 

Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaORknS1Dk


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaORknS1Dk

Click to expand...

Having never seen all the films, the knight losing his limbs is my fav lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh please, when Gillette and co took over Liverpool fans were heralding the new dawn. 

You may not want him, but I'm sure most would. Unless they're just posturing to look good...............
		
Click to expand...


Gillette and etc weren't Abramovich 

We thought we were getting two guys with history in sports clubs and building them up without the need to spend billions 

Obviously they tried to do it on leveraged money 

And again not all Liverpool fans were heralding a new era - know plenty who were very wary of them and still haven't given FSG their full trust yet

If you asked Liverpool fans who they would prefer - the Moores family or Abramovich - the answer would be very quick and it wouldn't be the Russian


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gillette and etc weren't Abramovich 

We thought we were getting two guys with history in sports clubs and building them up without the need to spend billions 

Obviously they tried to do it on leveraged money 

And again not all Liverpool fans were heralding a new era - know plenty who were very wary of them and still haven't given FSG their full trust yet

If you asked Liverpool fans who they would prefer - the Moores family or Abramovich - the answer would be very quick and it wouldn't be the Russian
		
Click to expand...

Hindsight is fantastic, and the moores are doing a good job. So I'm sure you are happy with them. But jealousy is an easy thing to spot, and most people that complain about city and Chelsea are envious at least. 

Now im sure you'll come back and tell me it's not true, but been as most convos between pool n Chelsea go back n forth between history, no class, buying titles, living in the past. There's obviously some needle there. As a saints fan, I'm chuffed where we are, but if a bonafide oligarch came in for us I'd take it. Better to enjoy the ride than sit enviously at the side.


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2014)

Given a choice of Ken Bates, FSG, Roman, Glazers, Usamov+Kroenke, Sheik Mansoor, Gillett & Hicks, Roman A would be in the top two welcome at Vicarage Road.

People's opinion of other clubs' owners are mainly tainted by which rival club they own, and not what they've done for the club


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Hindsight is fantastic, and the moores are doing a good job. So I'm sure you are happy with them. But jealousy is an easy thing to spot, and most people that complain about city and Chelsea are envious at least. 

Now im sure you'll come back and tell me it's not true, but been as most convos between pool n Chelsea go back n forth between history, no class, buying titles, living in the past. There's obviously some needle there. As a saints fan, I'm chuffed where we are, but if a bonafide oligarch came in for us I'd take it. Better to enjoy the ride than sit enviously at the side.
		
Click to expand...


The Moores family aren't in charge ?! That is who we had for over 50 years before Gillette etc 

A lot of people didn't accept Gillette etc and still don't trust Henry 

Sorry but no don't want my club to be a play thing for a rich oil billionaire who didn't even know who we were until he flew his helicopter over the ground. 

Are we envious at the players they buy - yes , would love to have players like Kompany , Hazard and Toure at the club but not envious at the methods of getting them


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Moores family aren't in charge ?! That is who we had for over 50 years before Gillette etc 

A lot of people didn't accept Gillette etc and still don't trust Henry 

Sorry but no don't want my club to be a play thing for a rich oil billionaire who didn't even know who we were until he flew his helicopter over the ground. 

Are we envious at the players they buy - yes , would love to have players like Kompany , Hazard and Toure at the club but not envious at the methods of getting them
		
Click to expand...

Do'h auto pilot, I know it's Henry now. Saw an article of his other half the other day. She's better than Romans. I guess money can buy something's lol 
Ok Phil you're one of the few then. As always seems to be the case. Because I know plenty of pools fans and they'd all like a rich sugar daddy making things easier. Don't get me wrong, if you manage to go into an era of dominance as you are then that's great. Just as UTD doing it sustainably was. But I maintain that most (you excluded) would be happy to take a sugar daddy.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Well they took their time, but Chelsea have been charged.........


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Well they took their time, but Chelsea have been charged.........
		
Click to expand...

Charged with what? Can't see anything on BBC...


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Charged with what? Can't see anything on BBC...
		
Click to expand...

Just popped up on iPhone, Mourinho for comments, ramires for elbow and assistant for his performance on the sidelines.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Ramires now misses the last 3 games of the PL


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Ramires now misses the last 3 games of the PL
		
Click to expand...

Rightly so too.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Charged with what? Can't see anything on BBC...
		
Click to expand...

Improper conduct for comments about ref and Mike Riley. The coach has also been charged too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Rightly so too.
		
Click to expand...

Just returned from a 3 game ban so wouldn't be surprised to see him be given an extra one or two


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Do'h auto pilot, I know it's Henry now. Saw an article of his other half the other day. She's better than Romans. I guess money can buy something's lol 
Ok Phil you're one of the few then. As always seems to be the case.* Because I know plenty of pools fans and they'd all like a rich sugar daddy making things easier*. Don't get me wrong, if you manage to go into an era of dominance as you are then that's great. Just as UTD doing it sustainably was. But I maintain that most (you excluded) would be happy to take a sugar daddy.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I don't want a sugar daddy owner or one who uses it for tax losses etc etc and I don't know many LFC fans who would. So far FSG are doing a good job and are learning very quickly what is needed to make it in the PL. I was, as many fans were, very wary of having another bunch of "yanks" running the club and had a look at the model they had produced to turn the Red Sox around but still had my reservations about them. I still do but with having Anfield redeveloped over a new stadium, an ethos of buying young players or bringing young talent through the ranks rather than spending hundreds of millions on "superstar" players has had me start to believe they are the owners the club needs and wants. Yes they have had their troubles with managers, player deals and struggled with not knowing football but they are getting there.
If you think UTD had done it sustainably then you might want to look at the financing history of UTD as they have borrowed massively against the clubs worth over the clubs wealth which might cause some major issues in the near future if they can't get the club back to winning ways and fast.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 23, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Charged with what? Can't see anything on BBC...
		
Click to expand...

Here's a link to the BBC page for the story.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27133571


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Do'h auto pilot, I know it's Henry now. Saw an article of his other half the other day. She's better than Romans. I guess money can buy something's lol 
Ok Phil you're one of the few then. As always seems to be the case. Because I know plenty of pools fans and they'd all like a rich sugar daddy making things easier. Don't get me wrong, if you manage to go into an era of dominance as you are then that's great. Just as UTD doing it sustainably was. But I maintain that most (you excluded) would be happy to take a sugar daddy.
		
Click to expand...


I can bet you im not one of a few - im not sure which Liverpool fans you speak to or know - maybe the internet ones but i havent seen many Liverpool fans wanting oil billionares to take over the club in the same way as Chelsea and City


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Here's a link to the BBC page for the story.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27133571

Click to expand...

Thank heaven for that. I thought it was all going to be forgotten! 

I guess Easter was the reason for the 'delay' - or at least the feeling of one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can bet you im not one of a few - im not sure which Liverpool fans you speak to or know - maybe the internet ones but i havent seen many Liverpool fans wanting oil billionares to take over the club in the same way as Chelsea and City
		
Click to expand...

every fan in Kent n Southampton That I know. At some point or other it has come up that they would of accepted one. Generally it was around time Gillette screwed you up. It's very easy now things are going well to say that you wouldn't want one. But I think most, when things weren't going so well, no Europe, buying mid level players etc that would of accepted oil money. Of course getting someone to admit that is like get blood from a stone in some cases.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can bet you im not one of a few - im not sure which Liverpool fans you speak to or know - maybe the internet ones but i havent seen many Liverpool fans wanting oil billionares to take over the club in the same way as Chelsea and City
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?59887-David-Moyes/page115
Post #1146
So what big Liverpool fans have you actually been talking to?? slime-ed twice in 1 week :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I'll put you back on my ignore list now Phillipa,couldn't resist. 
Have a good night :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



*every fan in Kent n Southampton That I know*. At some point or other it has come up that they would of accepted one. Generally it was around time Gillette screwed you up. It's very easy now things are going well to say that you wouldn't want one. But I think most, when things weren't going so well, no Europe, buying mid level players etc that would of accepted oil money. Of course getting someone to admit that is like get blood from a stone in some cases.
		
Click to expand...

How many is that ?

Again no most wouldnt have wanted Oil money 

You only have to read some of the Liverpool forums like Rawk or the Rattle or LFC Reds to see clearly that maybe a small minority of supporters ( normally the overseas ones ) wanted an Oil billionaire in - mainly so they can play Champ Manager with our club 

Even when things werent going well - we still wouldnt want a Abramovich to buy our club

Even Andy has said the exact same thing and you will get the same response from most.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?59887-David-Moyes/page115
Post #1146
So what big Liverpool fans have you actually been talking to?? slime-ed twice in 1 week :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I'll put you back on my ignore list now Phillipa,couldn't resist. 
Have a good night :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry i didnt realise you had to be stood next to them to talk them 

Imagine where we would be without phones or emails or internet 

Nice effort - must try harder next time


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry i didnt realise you had to be stood next to them to talk them 

Imagine where we would be without phones or emails or internet 

Nice effort - must try harder next time
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaawwwww the good old forum fans :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Aaaaawwwww the good old forum fans :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Or possibly friends i grew up with around the city and area that i talk to over e mails or skype or facebook or phone 

Or the guys that organise the pre game meets in various cities across the forums 

Like i said nice effort - try harder next time.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many is that ?

Again no most wouldnt have wanted Oil money 

You only have to read some of the Liverpool forums like Rawk or the Rattle or LFC Reds to see clearly that maybe a small minority of supporters ( normally the overseas ones ) wanted an Oil billionaire in - mainly so they can play Champ Manager with our club 

Even when things werent going well - we still wouldnt want a Abramovich to buy our club

*Even Andy* has said the exact same thing and you will get the same response from most.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how to take that! :mmm:

I'm on TLW and the arguments over this have raged for years. Most, if not all, from Liverpool don't want one with most from the rest of the country not wanting one either but some foreign supporters have wanted success at all cost without truly understanding the meaning it has to be a fan of LFC to many of us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Not sure how to take that! :mmm:

I'm on TLW and the arguments over this have raged for years. Most, if not all, from Liverpool don't want one with most from the rest of the country not wanting one either but some foreign supporters have wanted success at all cost without truly understanding the meaning it has to be a fan of LFC to many of us.
		
Click to expand...


Meant in a good way 

And you have summed it up perfectly :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry i didnt realise you had to be stood next to them to talk them 

Imagine where we would be without phones or emails or internet 

Nice effort - must try harder next time
		
Click to expand...

so forum members you'd speak to are proper fans, but if I'd onky heard it on forums they wouldn't be proper fans?

ok then. 

Its t's my fault really, when will I learn that I'd be better head butting my brick wall.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Not sure how to take that! :mmm:

I'm on TLW and the arguments over this have raged for years. Most, if not all, from Liverpool don't want one with most from the rest of the country not wanting one either but some foreign supporters have wanted success at all cost without truly *understanding the meaning it has to be a fan of LFC to many of us*.
		
Click to expand...

Not wanting to get into another big discussion on the vapours of Liverpool. But is is one of the things of Liverpool supporters that frustrates me. This phrase or things similar get bandied about like your a group if super fans better than all others. As some on here have attempted to deride UTD fans for wanting Moyes out and yet Hodgson was treated the same and is still given grief. Rafa for that matter, towards the end people wanted shot. I even heard some same he fluked the champs league and that kept him in his job, only to later say his was the saviour and always welcomed back if he wanted the job. 

As as fans I know we all think the best of our clubs. Maybe it's different supporting a big team as you don't have the same per active as the rest of us. I dunno, maybe others will come on here and say they've never met pool supporters like this. Maybe.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			so forum members you'd speak to are proper fans, but if I'd onky heard it on forums they wouldn't be proper fans?

ok then. 

Its t's my fault really, when will I learn that I'd be better head butting my brick wall.
		
Click to expand...

I speak to Liverpool fans that i grew up with , Liverpool fans from the city , Liverpool fans from around the country and Liverpool fans from abroad all through various methods and meets and pre game drinks or events and Anfield and some on forums like Rawk. 

here is exactly what Andy has said which you seem to ignore 

*Most, if not all, from Liverpool don't want one with most from the rest of the country not wanting one either but some foreign supporters have wanted success at all cost without truly understanding the meaning it has to be a fan of LFC to many of us*

A few times now you have made "suggestions" about Liverpool fans - how better to know Liverpool fans than other Liverpool fans.

Both myself and Andy have told you through our experience of our own fans our feelings - not sure why you refuse to believe that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Not wanting to get into another big discussion on the vapours of Liverpool. But is is one of the things of Liverpool supporters that frustrates me. This phrase or things similar get bandied about like your a group if super fans better than all others. As some on here have attempted to deride UTD fans for wanting Moyes out and yet Hodgson was treated the same and is still given grief. Rafa for that matter, towards the end people wanted shot. I even heard some same he fluked the champs league and that kept him in his job, only to later say his was the saviour and always welcomed back if he wanted the job. 

As as fans I know we all think the best of our clubs. Maybe it's different supporting a big team as you don't have the same per active as the rest of us. I dunno, maybe others will come on here and say they've never met pool supporters like this. Maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you hear all these things from Liverpool fans ? Serious question.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where do you hear all these things from Liverpool fans ? Serious question.
		
Click to expand...

In Southampton whilst working for p and o freight our two other offices were Felixstowe and Liverpool. A lot of staff training would involve time at other offices as such a. Lot of Liverpudlians would work in the office from time to time. Now in Kent there are 7 supporters in my current office as well as most of my social circle being made up with Liverpool or spurs supporters. Not sure why but Kent don't seem to have many gillingham or Charkton fans. 

You have pointed out that you and Andy have the same feelings about it, which is nice and all, but of the fans I've spoken to, you're only 2 of them and are in the minority (of who I've spoken to) not of all fans as you would suggest. 

I havent done done it with an agenda, just raised points of have spotted in the fans I know. 

As as to the points in my last post, you yourself mocked UTD fans saying they were like all the rest now for hounding Moyes out, which not all of them did.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			In Southampton whilst working for p and o freight our two other offices were Felixstowe and Liverpool. A lot of staff training would involve time at other offices as such a. Lot of Liverpudlians would work in the office from time to time. Now in Kent there are 7 supporters in my current office as well as most of my social circle being made up with Liverpool or spurs supporters. Not sure why but Kent don't seem to have many gillingham or Charkton fans. 

You have pointed out that you and Andy have the same feelings about it, which is nice and all, but of the fans I've spoken to, you're only 2 of them and are in the minority (of who I've spoken to) not of all fans as you would suggest. 

I havent done done it with an agenda, just raised points of have spotted in the fans I know. 

As as to the points in my last post, you yourself mocked UTD fans saying they were like all the rest now for hounding Moyes out, which not all of them did.
		
Click to expand...

So you are talking about a handful of fans then - i would be extremely confident that those handful would be in a minority of people wanting a oil baron to take over the club - certainly if any of them where around when we had the Moores family running the club.

Its also worth remembering that many Liverpool fans believe the club is theirs and the owners are just looking after it for us. 

You may think that Liverpool fans have a high opinion of their support but we do believe we are a special bunch - we have had to stick together through some awful times in our history and it made us stronger. Its that gave people relief from all the troubles in the 70's and 80's with jobs and people wanting the city to rot - we felt we had to look after ourselves - hence the "scouse not english" sayings. The one thing that made us proud was our football teams and the way it divide a city or even made a city stronger. You have families full of both sets of supporters - how many other clubs would have had no segregated fans at Cup finals ? Even now in derbies you see them stood next to each other - we believe we are a rare bunch and its more than a football club for us - its life. 

as for your last point - that was called "banter" and taking the mickey hence the "wanting Moyes to stay in charge"


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you are talking about a handful of fans then - i would be extremely confident that those handful would be in a minority of people wanting a oil baron to take over the club - certainly if any of them where around when we had the Moores family running the club.

Its also worth remembering that many Liverpool fans believe the club is theirs and the owners are just looking after it for us. 

You may think that Liverpool fans have a high opinion of their support but we do believe we are a special bunch - we have had to stick together through some awful times in our history and it made us stronger. Its that gave people relief from all the troubles in the 70's and 80's with jobs and people wanting the city to rot - we felt we had to look after ourselves - hence the "scouse not english" sayings. The one thing that made us proud was our football teams and the way it divide a city or even made a city stronger. You have families full of both sets of supporters - how many other clubs would have had no segregated fans at Cup finals ? Even now in derbies you see them stood next to each other - we believe we are a rare bunch and its more than a football club for us - its life. 

as for your last point - that was called "banter" and taking the mickey hence the "wanting Moyes to stay in charge"
		
Click to expand...

Well like I said, I'm only basing it on pool fans I've met, granted it's only a handful in light of their total number of supporters. But it's a significant (100+) enough amount for which I'd base an opinion on. I fully agree on the footy uniting the city though. And having been to both anfield and goodison on a few occasions I do think they're great grounds. I just genuinely believe that pool fans can sometimes believe there the yard stick on all footballer matters. Again that's only based in those that I've met, and it's not something that makes me judge pool fans out of hand. I'd happily chew the fat with them as I think I've shown on here in the past.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Well like I said, I'm only basing it on pool fans I've met, granted it's only a handful in light of their total number of supporters. But it's a significant (100+) enough amount for which I'd base an opinion on. I fully agree on the footy uniting the city though. And having been to both anfield and goodison on a few occasions I do think they're great grounds. I just genuinely believe that pool fans can sometimes believe there the yard stick on all footballer matters. Again that's only based in those that I've met, and it's not something that makes me judge pool fans out of hand. I'd happily chew the fat with them as I think I've shown on here in the past.
		
Click to expand...

If you want to see what Liverpool fans think of owners and who should own the club then look at SOS which has a great deal of members and see who they want to own the club - and thats not a oil owner. 

Like i said the fans believe the club is theirs - they wouldnt ever want a oil baron to use it as a toy


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 23, 2014)

There is a fundamental difference between LFC, it's fans and other clubs. Not all other clubs but some that have been mentioned on here. 
A friend of mine supports another PL club ( I won't mention which one) and we have had an argument about who the players play for.
For me as an LFC supporter our players play for the club, what the club stands for and for the fans. He maintains they don't, they play for the manager. I asked if the players play for the manager why have so many stayed after the manager has left and why do so many of them kiss the badge on their shirt when they score a goal? Why have Terry and Lampard (oops did I give it away!) not leave the club for far more lucrative deals when they had the chance? 
You have the likes of City and Chavski who have spend ridiculous amounts of money on players but that is all they are, players but not a team. Both teams have far too many egos to be able to gel them as a fully functioning team.
Last year Aberdeen won the Scottish cup final and had 100,000 fans turn out for the teams parade of the cup. Chelsea won the CL and had 75,000 fans turn out to see their team with the most prestigious trophy in European club football. LFC had over 600,000 fans line the streets for our win in Istambul in 05 (and I was there!). 
Why?
Because for most LFC fans it goes beyond just watching the game or buying a shirt we are one big family with a passion which in turn rubs off on the players who don't feel it's a right to wear the shirt but an honour to wear. 
We have one of the best strikers in the world on current form who is more than happy to play a ball to a 19 year old hot shot to guarantee getting the goal rather than taking on every shot as if it's his right being a striker. The whole team play the same way with very few squabbles on the pitch and all the team put in a shift at each match. You rarely see that from the entire City or Chelsea squad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			There is a fundamental difference between LFC, it's fans and other clubs. Not all other clubs but some that have been mentioned on here. 
A friend of mine supports another PL club ( I won't mention which one) and we have had an argument about who the players play for.
For me as an LFC supporter our players play for the club, what the club stands for and for the fans. He maintains they don't, they play for the manager. I asked if the players play for the manager why have so many stayed after the manager has left and why do so many of them kiss the badge on their shirt when they score a goal? Why have Terry and Lampard (oops did I give it away!) not leave the club for far more lucrative deals when they had the chance? 
You have the likes of City and Chavski who have spend ridiculous amounts of money on players but that is all they are, players but not a team. Both teams have far too many egos to be able to gel them as a fully functioning team.
Last year Aberdeen won the Scottish cup final and had 100,000 fans turn out for the teams parade of the cup. Chelsea won the CL and had 75,000 fans turn out to see their team with the most prestigious trophy in European club football. LFC had over 600,000 fans line the streets for our win in Istambul in 05 (and I was there!). 
Why?
Because for most LFC fans it goes beyond just watching the game or buying a shirt we are one big family with a passion which in turn rubs off on the players who don't feel it's a right to wear the shirt but an honour to wear. 
We have one of the best strikers in the world on current form who is more than happy to play a ball to a 19 year old hot shot to guarantee getting the goal rather than taking on every shot as if it's his right being a striker. The whole team play the same way with very few squabbles on the pitch and all the team put in a shift at each match. You rarely see that from the entire City or Chelsea squad.
		
Click to expand...

Summed up perfectly well 

The parade was maazing 

Remember trying to get back to Liverpool from Istanbul and just being shoved on any plane regardless of what my ticket said 

Flew into Bham then got train up - dont think i slept for over 48 hours but was just the best 3 days of my life !!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			There is a fundamental difference between LFC, it's fans and other clubs. Not all other clubs but some that have been mentioned on here. 
A friend of mine supports another PL club ( I won't mention which one) and we have had an argument about who the players play for.
For me as an LFC supporter our players play for the club, what the club stands for and for the fans. He maintains they don't, they play for the manager. I asked if the players play for the manager why have so many stayed after the manager has left and why do so many of them kiss the badge on their shirt when they score a goal? Why have Terry and Lampard (oops did I give it away!) not leave the club for far more lucrative deals when they had the chance? 
You have the likes of City and Chavski who have spend ridiculous amounts of money on players but that is all they are, players but not a team. Both teams have far too many egos to be able to gel them as a fully functioning team.
Last year Aberdeen won the Scottish cup final and had 100,000 fans turn out for the teams parade of the cup. Chelsea won the CL and had 75,000 fans turn out to see their team with the most prestigious trophy in European club football. LFC had over 600,000 fans line the streets for our win in Istambul in 05 (and I was there!). 
Why?
Because for most LFC fans it goes beyond just watching the game or buying a shirt we are one big family with a passion which in turn rubs off on the players who don't feel it's a right to wear the shirt but an honour to wear. 
We have one of the best strikers in the world on current form who is more than happy to play a ball to a 19 year old hot shot to guarantee getting the goal rather than taking on every shot as if it's his right being a striker. The whole team play the same way with very few squabbles on the pitch and all the team put in a shift at each match. You rarely see that from the entire City or Chelsea squad.
		
Click to expand...

i agreed with certain points, the fans celebrating in the streets is difficult for me to fathom. For a start, Liverpool are a bigger club, fan base certainly than Chelsea so I'd expect more fans to be there. Also, didn't the parade for Chelsea occur whilst the match going fans at least were still on route home due to scheduling in London for parade?

also, saints fc actually hold a record for the largest number of one set of fans at a match in the new wembley. St Johnstone a cup we room 44k. But I don't think that means we're the best fans ever, just it had been so long that we would take any trophy. 

The he kissing the badge thing! Really? I've seen Alan Smith Kiss a Leeds badge followed by a Man U badge. That doesnt mean a thing to me I'm afraid. 

The he point about Suarez, to be fair he'll put a shift in for anyone. His ability has certainly improved at lfc, but he plays as passionately for you as he does Uruguay and did Ajax. And would have arsenal or whoever if he'd left this year. 

But it the bit I find strange is that you query Chelsea players commitment. I'm not gonna say their business model is the best of worst, that's for all to decide. But I've seen as much commitment in John Terry as I have in any lfc player. 

Were they not commitment when they finally one the cl? Or when JT was knocked out in the little league cup?

this for me is what I'm talking about, Liverpool fc to the fans is the centre of their world. I get that, nothing wrong with that at all. But to think the players (homegrown aside) play for you for the same reasons doesn't wash. Granted there is an allure with your history, like there is for UTD. But to say that a player plays for you because of there love of the club, really? 

What at does that say about any player that's ever left you? Were they faking their love whilst there?

How many times did Owen kiss the Liverpool badge, 100 times, 200 hundred times. Must of hurt to see him in a UTD shirt. How can a player, play for the club and all that then sign for the biggest rivals. 
Probably because players play for titles not clubs......


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Not sure how to take that! :mmm:

I'm on TLW and the arguments over this have raged for years. Most, if not all, from Liverpool don't want one with most from the rest of the country not wanting one either but some foreign supporters have wanted success at all cost *without truly understanding the meaning it has to be a fan of LFC* to many of us.
		
Click to expand...

This sort of statement always makes me laugh and be a bit sad - for such fans and Society in general

The recent rise of the Blue teams, the current virtual reversal of status of the 2 Red teams, and the attitudes of their respective fans, demonstrates, to me at least, that fans of 'similar level' teams are pretty much the same whatever team they support. 

There is nothing particularly special/unique about Liverpool or Man U or any other. The same extreme attitudes - arrogance, derision, hatred, blinkeredness etc can be applied equally to all of in any particular situation. There may be slight differences in how they are expressed, but basically you are all the same.

This 'Liverpool Way' or 'Manchester United Way' is all a load of baloney and Marketing/Bonding codswallop latched onto as another income stream by the Clubs.

And how many MRI Scanners, that players seem to have no trouble getting access to if injured but mere mortals have to queue for weeks/months for, would a middling player's weekly wage (or Â£20M 'worth') pay for? Obscene numbers!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			This sort of statement always makes me laugh and be a bit sad - for such fans and Society in general

The recent rise of the Blue teams, the current virtual reversal of status of the 2 Red teams, and the attitudes of their respective fans, demonstrates, to me at least, that fans of 'similar level' teams are pretty much the same whatever team they support. 

There is nothing particularly special/unique about Liverpool or Man U or any other. The same extreme attitudes - arrogance, derision, hatred, blinkeredness etc can be applied equally to all of in any particular situation. There may be slight differences in how they are expressed, but basically you are all the same.

This 'Liverpool Way' or 'Manchester United Way' is all a load of baloney and Marketing/Bonding codswallop latched onto as another income stream by the Clubs.

And how many MRI Scanners, that players seem to have no trouble getting access to if injured but mere mortals have to queue for weeks/months for, would a middling player's weekly wage (or Â£20M 'worth') pay for? Obscene numbers!
		
Click to expand...

Can i ask which team is it you support


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can i ask which team is it you support
		
Click to expand...

Why would that matter?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Why would that matter?
		
Click to expand...

Its just a simple question - which team do you support ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Why would that matter?
		
Click to expand...

So he can decide which fault your club has instead of accept your point of view.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its just a simple question - which team do you support ?
		
Click to expand...

As was mine!

Why do you want to know?

What's your Fantasy Football League team name btw?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			So he can decide which fault your club has instead of accept your point of view.
		
Click to expand...

Actually wrong so lets be quiet with the little jibes shall we

Its quite simple

How can someone suggest " The Liverpool Way " is down to marketing when it has been around for decades - how cna someone judge how certain feel and act unless they are fans of that club.

To suggest its down to money suggests someone who doesnt have a clue about passion in supporting a football club or even any sporting club.

I have witnessed personally first hand how exactly special "The Liverpool Way" is

And Foxholer i will just point you in the way of any memorial service for Hillsborough to show you exactly how special "The Liverpool Way" is


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			So he can decide which fault your club has instead of accept your point of view.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh!

But probably true!

Wouldn't answer the question either, but no change there!:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Harsh!

But probably true!

Wouldn't answer the question either, but no change there!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Answered the question above 

If you want to know how special "The Liverpool way" then ask any of the families from the 96 or the people of the city and they will tell you how special "The Liverpool Way" is 

Either you are on a deliberate wind up or you really dont understand what it is to have a football club be a major part of your life


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually wrong so lets be quiet with the little jibes shall we

Its quite simple

How can someone suggest " The Liverpool Way " is down to marketing when it has been around for decades - how cna someone judge how certain feel and act unless they are fans of that club.

To suggest its down to money suggests someone who doesnt have a clue about passion in supporting a football club or even any sporting club.

I have witnessed personally first hand how exactly special "The Liverpool Way" is

And Foxholer i will just point you in the way of any memorial service for Hillsborough to show you exactly how special "The Liverpool Way" is
		
Click to expand...

oh oh wipe ya eyes mate, you like to lay plenty of barbs yaself. If answer was that simple you would have given it without my needle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			oh oh wipe ya eyes mate, you like to lay plenty of barbs yaself. If answer was that simple you would have given it without my needle.
		
Click to expand...

I asked a simple question about which team person supports - instead of answering it he deflects it with asking another question 

Its normal diversion tactics.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Answered the question above 

If you want to know how special "The Liverpool way" then ask any of the families from the 96 or the people of the city and they will tell you how special "The Liverpool Way" is 

Either you are on a deliberate wind up or you really dont understand what it is to have a football club be a major part of your life
		
Click to expand...

oh for crying out loud!! Hillsborough now? Really? So that's what makes Liverpool, liverpool? First it's the city against England, then it's the players love for the club and news it's hillsborough. Make your mind up folks. 

****this is not a slight on the event in the slightest! it was a tragedy as I've said in previous posts when subject was spoken about. 

Simply pointing out how the goalposts are constantly moving. 

Phol il from now on I'll follow fish's lead and ignore your posts. 

Feel free to do the same, or not. 

Not it bothered either way, enjoy yourself in you glass house with thise tinted glasses mate. All the way in Leighton buzzed! The hub of all Liverpool fans with tour finger on the pulse!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually wrong so lets be quiet with the little jibes shall we

Its quite simple

How can someone suggest " The Liverpool Way " is down to marketing when it has been around for decades - how cna someone judge how certain feel and act unless they are fans of that club.

To suggest its down to money suggests someone who doesnt have a clue about passion in supporting a football club or even any sporting club.

I have witnessed personally first hand how exactly special "The Liverpool Way" is

And Foxholer i will just point you in the way of any memorial service for Hillsborough to show you exactly how special "The Liverpool Way" is
		
Click to expand...

Proving the marketing works - fully indoctrinated!

And without trying to denigrate the disaster and subsequent events... but for a 'roll of the dice' it may well have been the other side of the village that had that disaster. Unfortunately, there have been other Football disasters too. Juventus fans remember one in particular! Was that 'The Liverpool way' too? Liverpool isn't the only Club that has had disasters either, ManU and Bradford spring to mind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			oh for crying out loud!! Hillsborough now? Really? So that's what makes Liverpool, liverpool? First it's the city against England, then it's the players love for the club and news it's hillsborough. Make your mind up folks. 

****this is not a slight on the event in the slightest! it was a tragedy as I've said in previous posts when subject was spoken about. 

Simply pointing out how the goalposts are constantly moving. 

Phol il from now on I'll follow fish's lead and ignore your posts. 

Feel free to do the same, or not. 

Not it bothered either way, enjoy yourself in you glass house with thise tinted glasses mate. All the way in Leighton buzzed! The hub of all Liverpool fans with tour finger on the pulse!
		
Click to expand...

The Liverpool Way or the way we feel about our club is a combination of everything that has been mentioned and yes Hillsborough is a mssive part of both my club and the city

You have a rather unhealthy obsession with Liverpool possibly - maybe you dont feel that connection with your own club 

But when people slate our support or club then we will fight against that and defend it to the hilt

We think our connection and support is special - because it feels special to us 

The fact i now live in Leighton Buzzard because of my work is meaningless and is just a cheap dig whilst throwing the teddies out of the cot because you dont like the answers.

If you question my club and my support then make sure you are prepared for the answers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Proving the marketing works - fully indoctrinated!

And without trying to denigrate the disaster and subsequent events... but for a 'roll of the dice' it may well have been the other side of the village that had that disaster. Unfortunately, there have been other Football disasters too. Juventus fans remember one in particular! Was that 'The Liverpool way' too? Liverpool isn't the only Club that has had disasters either, ManU and Bradford spring to mind.
		
Click to expand...

So i answered your question can you answer mine 

Which team do you support


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Answered the question above
		
Click to expand...

No you didn't!

Why should identifying the club I support have any bearing in whether 'the Liverpool Way' is down to marketing or not.

Marketing (and football marketing) has been around for quite a while btw!

I ask a simple question about why the team I support makes 1 iota of difference and all you do is deflect it.

Normal diversion tactics!

So i ask again. what bearing does the team i support have on this discussion?

Have a good noght!:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			No you didn't!

Why should identifying the club I support have any bearing in whether 'the Liverpool Way' is down to marketing or not.

Marketing (and football marketing) has been around for quite a while btw!

I ask a simple question about why the team I support makes 1 iota of difference and all you do is deflect it.

Normal diversion tactics!
		
Click to expand...

Who you support will actually tell me if you actually support a football club or just forming an opinion from a non football fan 

I have a feeling that to suggest "The Liverpool Way" is a marketing ploy suggests that you dont really get what it means to support a football club and have it as part of your life for the past 30 plus years and to have it shape your life through the good times and the bad times. To have the saturday afternoons as a place to go to allow you to shut of from the outside world and all its trouble - just for 90 mins each weekend you are let free to feel all the emotions known to man.

Supporting football teams has a lot of meaning for a lot of people and families - its a way of life for some - people travel all over the country and Europe following their team with a passion - its nothing to do with marketing - its a feeling people get when they connect with their club ( any club and not just Liverpool ).


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who you support will actually tell me if you actually support a football club or just forming an opinion from a non football fan
		
Click to expand...

You are talking drivel!

Why would who I support tell you anything at all - apart from who I support?

What if I said Liverpool! Or Manu? Or Brentford? or Aldershot? Or Sheffield United? Or Leeds? Or Everton? Or Man City? Or Chelsea?

Explain how each, apart from Liverpool, would affect the validity of any comment about the way Football milks the fans and devours their cash! 2 Marks per answer; B+ if all correct; at the moment you are on D-!

And you didn't answer the question about what part of 'The Liverpool Way' Heysel featured in either!

Nor the one about your Fantasy League team name. My you are evasive - and you say I am! 



Liverpoolphil said:



			I have a feeling that to suggest "The Liverpool Way" is a marketing ploy suggests that you dont really get what it means to support a football club and have it as part of your life for the past 30 plus years and to have it shape your life through the good times and the bad times. To have the saturday afternoons as a place to go to allow you to shut of from the outside world and all its trouble - just for 90 mins each weekend you are let free to feel all the emotions known to man.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



Liverpoolphil said:



			Supporting football teams has a lot of meaning for a lot of people and families - its a way of life for some - people travel all over the country and Europe following their team with a passion - its nothing to do with marketing - its a feeling people get when they connect with their club ( any club and not just Liverpool ).
		
Click to expand...

Yes, i get that.

When was the last time you went to Anfield again?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2014)

Are you lot still arguing? Just got in from work and my Email inbox is full of replies from this thread. I still can't see what the argument is actually about. Fox your nothing but a WUM and Phil you are just playing straight into his hands.

But back to the thread I think Liverpool are almost home and dry now, just a couple of more games to go.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

So was that 'the Liverpool way' when they forced fowler (a player they called god) out of the club?? Phil Thompson using the press to turn the fans against him. Disgusting behaviour. And this came from Fowler himself in his autobiography so obviously it's true.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Are you lot still arguing? Just got in from work and my Email inbox is full of replies from this thread. I still can't see what the argument is actually about. Fox your nothing but a WUM and Phil you are just playing straight into his hands.

But back to the thread I think Liverpool are almost home and dry now, just a couple of more games to go.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps on this I could be seen that way. But it's really only pay-back. And you have to admit that it's a ridiculous question by Phil. Can you answer *why* it matters which Club I support. Or even *that* I support, a slightly more relevant question!

And have a read of this http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?66264-stopping-emails!

I think you are right though. They would have been a much more interesting couple of games if Maureen wasn't true with his mind-games and 'resting' a couple of his now key players for Wednesday. Liverpool will probably (hopefully even?) have similar challenges at this time next year. something they haven't needed to consider for a while. ManU won't have that 'problem'! And they'll have to make sure they stay within FFP too - something that should be extended more quickly, imo.

Of more 'interest' to me is whether Everton can pip Arsenal for the last CL place and whether Wenger goes out with a win next month. How that 'succession' works out will be interesting too. Liverpool hasn't been immune to managerial 'disasters' either with plenty sacked early in their contract.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			they'll just sight theyve used the players within the 25 man squad and if they do get a slap on the wrist fine what difference will it make to who wins the PL the title will have been decided.
The only hope then would be for Atletico to win next Wednesday and chelski end up with nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Ferguson did the same on the final day of the season when Manchester United lost to West Ham and Warnocks side were relegated.



Rooter said:



			As a proper fan, wouldn't you rather Jose came to Anfield with his strongest possible team with the aim of winning? Or are you satisfied with going for the CL?
		
Click to expand...

Like when Rafa fielded a weakened Liverpool team against Fulham ahead of the 2007 Champions League final with Milan.

Clubs can now call on players from the development side or under 21 side as longs as its proportionate, so, I think we'll field the following.

Hilario, Kalas, Mikel, Christense, Ake, Matic, Lampard, Van Ginkel, Salah, Schurrle, Ba.

Take from that what you will :smirk:


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can i ask which team is it you support
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			Why would that matter?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



*Its just a simple question* - which team do you support ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil, can I ask what's the name of your Fantasy Race to Dubai team?
It's just a simple question.


*Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2014)

West ham should of gone down anyway some dodgy argie transfer they weaselled out of correct sanctions!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Phil, can I ask what's the name of your Fantasy Race to Dubai team?
It's just a simple question.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah come on Phil were all intrigued.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Ferguson did the same on the final day of the season when Manchester United lost to West Ham and Warnocks side were relegated.



Like when Rafa fielded a weakened Liverpool team against Fulham ahead of the 2007 Champions League final with Milan.

Clubs can now call on players from the development side or under 21 side as longs as its proportionate, so, I think we'll field the following.

Hilario, Kalas, Mikel, Christense, Ake, Matic, Lampard, Van Ginkel, Salah, Schurrle, Ba.

Take from that what you will :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Players from the mentioned list are available, but the rule still states that you must field your strongest team to ensure far competition. That line up blatantly isn't your strongest. Don't get me wrong, I think the rule is stupid as a club should sort itself out before worrying of others. But in this case, if you spect that line up and the FA doing nothing it'll stink of hypocrisy. Then again that's nothing new for the FA.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Ferguson did the same on the final day of the season when Manchester United lost to West Ham and Warnocks side were relegated.



Like when Rafa fielded a weakened Liverpool team against Fulham ahead of the 2007 Champions League final with Milan.

Clubs can now call on players from the development side or under 21 side as longs as its proportionate, so, I think we'll field the following.

Hilario, Kalas, Mikel, Christense, Ake, Matic, Lampard, Van Ginkel, Salah, Schurrle, Ba.

Take from that what you will :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Fishy, if you honestly believe Mourinho will field a weak team against us then you're as deluded as those United fans who backed Moyes 

It's a squad game anyway so I don't see an issue. 

City have had 35 games to make sure they're not relying on other teams for them to be victorious but as in life there's always people looking to blame others for there own failures.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Fishy, if you honestly believe Mourinho will field a weak team against us then you're as deluded as those United fans who backed Moyes 

It's a squad game anyway so I don't see an issue. 

City have had 35 games to make sure they're not relying on other teams for them to be victorious but as in life there's always people looking to blame others for there own failures.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			Players from the mentioned list are available, but the rule still states that you must field your strongest team to ensure far competition. That line up blatantly isn't your strongest. Don't get me wrong, I think the rule is stupid as a club should sort itself out before worrying of others. But in this case, if you spect that line up and the FA doing nothing it'll stink of hypocrisy. Then again that's nothing new for the FA.
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue that side is more attacking than Tuesday's team:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			City have had 35 games to make sure they're not relying on other teams for them to be victorious but as in life there's always people looking to blame others for there own failures.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, so shouldn't the FA be more supporting of those (only us :smirk English clubs still in Europe, and more importantly pushing towards a final?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Yeah come on Phil were all intrigued.....
		
Click to expand...

Its not that hard to work out 

Its getting into a bit of an obsession now :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Fishy, if you honestly believe Mourinho will field a weak team against us then you're as deluded as those United fans who backed Moyes 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure, when you lose 1/3rd of your starting line up do you seriously risk the remainder only 48hrs before a CL semi-final? I think having to play in such a short period of time is also stupid, the game should have been moved back to Saturday at the very least. I think the FA do sweet FA to support English clubs in Europe and don't fight their corners enough when fixtures get congested, its almost like your punished or disadvantaged by being successful in going far in competitions.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Fishy, if you honestly believe Mourinho will field a weak team against us then you're as deluded as those United fans who backed Moyes 

It's a squad game anyway so I don't see an issue. 

City have had 35 games to make sure they're not relying on other teams for them to be victorious but as in life there's always people looking to blame others for there own failures.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I'm not sure, when you lose 1/3rd of your starting line up do you seriously risk the remainder only 48hrs before a CL semi-final? I think having to play in such a short period of time is also stupid, the game should have been moved back to Saturday at the very least. I think the FA do sweet FA to support English clubs in Europe and don't fight their corners enough when fixtures get congested, its almost like your punished or disadvantaged by being successful in going far in competitions.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but sky have the ultimate say. 

It happens every season.

I can remember Liverpool playing in the CL against a Russian side on a Wednesday a few years ago then playing at Portsmouth on a Saturday at 12:45.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			its almost like your punished or disadvantaged by being successful in going far in competitions.
		
Click to expand...

Too right Robin... Us successful teams should be given more time to get ready for these big games... By the time the Play Off Final comes round, we'll have played 60 games already (if we make it obviously). Bearing in mind that it's the most financially lucrative game in World Football, then special dispensation should be made...


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree but sky have the ultimate say. 

It happens every season.

I can remember Liverpool playing in the CL against a Russian side on a Wednesday a few years ago then playing at Portsmouth on a Saturday at 12:45.
		
Click to expand...

Frustrating thing is that the Spanish teams are still shown on sky yet they change their game times. I suppose the argument is that if a smaller team was playing Chelsea this weekend, would it be on them to rearrange the game for when it's better for Chelsea? Or any other team in the situation.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Exactly, so shouldn't the FA be more supporting of those (only us :smirk English clubs still in Europe, and more importantly pushing towards a final?
		
Click to expand...

If it were the other way round, would you want Chelsea to give Liverpool more time to recover?


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Frustrating thing is that the Spanish teams are still shown on sky yet they change their game times. I suppose the argument is that if a smaller team was playing Chelsea this weekend, would it be on them to rearrange the game for when it's better for Chelsea? Or any other team in the situation.
		
Click to expand...

I have read but couldn't substantiate whether true or not but Liverpool were asked if the fixture could be moved back to Saturday but they refused!


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			If it were the other way round, would you want Chelsea to give Liverpool more time to recover?
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool have had a week rest whilst we played on Tuesday, why couldn't the PL fixture be on Saturday which means less time to recover for Chelsea against Liverpool but an extra day for Europe?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Frustrating thing is that the Spanish teams are still shown on sky yet they change their game times. I suppose the argument is that if a smaller team was playing Chelsea this weekend, would it be on them to rearrange the game for when it's better for Chelsea? Or any other team in the situation.
		
Click to expand...

Spanish clubs arrange their own tv rights deals so they have more power, sky just show their games in a 3rd partyway.

I don't think Liverpool had refused to rearrange the game but you can't exactly blame them if they did.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Liverpool have had a week rest whilst we played on Tuesday, why couldn't the PL fixture be on Saturday which means less time to recover for Chelsea against Liverpool but an extra day for Europe?
		
Click to expand...

These fixtures were rearranged before the  PSG 2nd leg  and they weren't sure who was playing when. 

Anyway it won't matter now Mourinho has confirmed he'll be using weaker squad players.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			These fixtures were rearranged before the  PSG 2nd leg  and they weren't sure who was playing when. 

Anyway it won't matter now Mourinho has confirmed he'll be using weaker squad players.....
		
Click to expand...

Im still nit sure that's not a bluff by mouinho. Pool players are only human. All week they'll be thinking it'll be a nice easy game, the. 30 mins before kick off they see a full line up. Could put them off their stride.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Liverpool have had a week rest whilst we played on Tuesday, why couldn't the PL fixture be on Saturday which means less time to recover for Chelsea against Liverpool but an extra day for Europe?
		
Click to expand...


Dnt  to get me wrong, I agree with you that all should be done to help English teams ineurope. Surely and English winner makes the product more attractive for sky. I just don't think the onus should be on Liverpool to agree to it. It premierleague had told sky it was a sat evening kick off then pool would of had to accept it. Think they're pretty handcuffed due to sky money.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			...the FA doing nothing it'll stink of hypocrisy. Then again that's nothing new for the FA.
		
Click to expand...

Much as I dislike a lot of what the FA do and don't do, it's neither the FA's Rule, nor something I believe the FA can/should get involved in. It's each League's role to set the rules of its competition, so 'blame' the EPL.

Organising teams to avoid/allow for clashes is a key part of a manager's job. Maureen can complain about it all he likes, but that's just his mind-games that every other manager has to 'manage' too. I'm pretty sure most would love to be in the position of having to do so at this stage of the year. It would be a new experience for most of them! 

Liverpool, of course, haven't had such a 'problem' for a while, but will do next season. Arsenal only tend to have the problem in about Feb/March!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2014)

Athletico are playing later than Chelsea on Sunday.......


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Im still nit sure that's not a bluff by mouinho. Pool players are only human. All week they'll be thinking it'll be a nice easy game, the. 30 mins before kick off they see a full line up. Could put them off their stride.
		
Click to expand...

Are we that shrewd  Tis a bit like everyone saying we would park a bus at Man City and then ran them ragged


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Athletico are playing later than Chelsea on Sunday....... 

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Athletico are playing later than Chelsea on Sunday....... 

Click to expand...

That's their problem to deal with :smirk:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Are we that shrewd  Tis a bit like everyone saying we would park a bus at Man City and then ran them ragged 

Click to expand...

Exactly, people may not like mourinho, like many didn't like SAF. BUt he's still one of the best managers of this generation.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Much as I dislike a lot of what the FA do and don't do, it's neither the FA's Rule, nor something I believe the FA can/should get involved in. It's each League's role to set the rules of its competition, so 'blame' the EPL.

Organising teams to avoid/allow for clashes is a key part of a manager's job. Maureen can complain about it all he likes, but that's just his mind-games that every other manager has to 'manage' too. I'm pretty sure most would love to be in the position of having to do so at this stage of the year. It would be a new experience for most of them! 

Liverpool, of course, haven't had such a 'problem' for a while, but will do next season. Arsenal only tend to have the problem in about Feb/March!
		
Click to expand...

very true, but don't the fines still go to the fa? Even if it's premierleague rules broken? Not sure tbh, I thought premierleague is still fa sanctioned and therefor it's their place to fine rule accordingly? Who fined wolves, utd and Blackpool in past?

just checked, prem do the fines.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2014)

Teams never used to play Sunday before champs league but with the extra money goes extra power to sky .
Would of made more sense though to have swapped the utd Norwich match from sat evening to sun aft and liv chelski play sat evening?
This would of happened had the champs lge match been Tuesday. ....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its not that hard to work out 

Its getting into a bit of an obsession now :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Think it's very easy to work out 

And in 2007 Liverpool were not in the hunt for the title 

And when Man Utd played West Ham I believe the title was sown up already 

Chelsea are still going for the title - they have spent millions on players so surely they can still put out a multi million pound side 

The perfect scenario would be us beating them then Atletico knocking them out 

Can't see why the FA should help out teams in CL when it's the prem that deal with the fixtures and they have never changed to help a team out before and three teams have still managed to win the CL


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Isn't it pleasant that we are all discussing things and even though some of us don't agree with each other, there's a sense of civility in the air, I wonder what is missing


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Isn't it pleasant that we are all discussing things and even though some of us don't agree with each, there's a sense of civility in the air, I wonder what is missing 

Click to expand...

Oh dear, I can't read it but I spoke too soon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Oh dear, I can't read it but I spoke too soon 

Click to expand...

For someone who is supposed to be ignoring me you still can't help talking about me


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

What a 3-day event it could be, Liverpool on Sunday, the 1st leg of the FA Youth Final on Monday against Fulham and then the CL semi-final 2nd leg on Tuesday.

Our youth have a great pedigree with the Youth Cup and look very strong for it again this year.

http://www.thefa.com/news/competitions/fa-youth-cup/2014/apr/loftus-cheek-desperate-for-silverware


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			What a 3-day event it could be, Liverpool on Sunday, the 1st leg of the FA Youth Final on Monday against Fulham and then the CL semi-final 2nd leg on Tuesday.

Our youth have a great pedigree with the Youth Cup and look very strong for it again this year.

http://www.thefa.com/news/competitions/fa-youth-cup/2014/apr/loftus-cheek-desperate-for-silverware

Click to expand...

As a neutral, and all joking aside, I think it's a real shame the way Chelsea have been hit by injuries and suspensions ahead of the Liverpool game because it was shaping up to be a cracker. Hope Jose still has a go at it, I know I wouldn't be happy my team giving up a chance of the title so near the endgame.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...
Chelsea are still going for the title - they have spent millions on players so surely they can still put out a multi million pound side 

Can't see why the FA should help out teams in CL when it's the prem that deal with the fixtures and they have never changed to help a team out before and three teams have still managed to win the CL
		
Click to expand...

A little 'snipey' perhaps, but that's what managing a squad of 25 is about, so I sort of agree.



Liverpoolphil said:



			...
The perfect scenario would be us beating them then Atletico knocking them out 

Click to expand...

And that's a lot snipey - but the nature of (some) football fans. 

I tend to support ANY English team in CL.



Liverpoolphil said:



			...
Can't see why the FA should help out teams in CL when it's the prem that deal with the fixtures and they have never changed to help a team out before and three teams have still managed to win the CL
		
Click to expand...

Just remember that this time next year (if you are good/lucky enough). Certainly in Feb/March. But I agree - as i posted earlier - it's not the FA's role. In Rugby, there are even Club matches on the same days as Internationals - and i don't believe there are any deferrals allowed. I find that a little daft!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			A little 'snipey' perhaps, but that's what managing a squad of 25 is about, so I sort of agree.



And that's a lot snipey - but the nature of (some) football fans. 

I tend to support ANY English team in CL.



Just remember that this time next year (if you are good/lucky enough). Certainly in Feb/March. But I agree - as i posted earlier - it's not the FA's role. In Rugby, there are even Club matches on the same days as Internationals - and i don't believe there are any deferrals allowed. I find that a little daft!
		
Click to expand...


I don't support any other club but Liverpool - will never understand why people say "support and English club in Europe" 

Rugby is a lot easier to deal with because when it's internationals it's only at the maximum 6-8 international teams playing in one weekend so teams lose prob around 5 players maybe less 


In football teams lose anything from 15 upwards because there are a great deal amount of international teams playing on one day.

The prem didn't help us out in previous years when we were in the CL so don't expect them to in the future


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			As a neutral, and all joking aside, I think it's a real shame the way Chelsea have been hit by injuries and suspensions ahead of the Liverpool game because it was shaping up to be a cracker. Hope Jose still has a go at it, I know I wouldn't be happy my team giving up a chance of the title so near the endgame.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that Jose is seeing the PL title as something that is not going to happen, if they had won against Sunderland then it was still anyone's. They can only get to 84 points now, so that means that Liverpool need 4 points from 3 games and City need 10 points from 4 games to finish ahead of Chelsea as both their goal differences are far superior.

Jose is being sensible IMO and looking at the CL now as the only trophy he can realistically win now.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think you'll find that Jose is seeing the PL title as something that is not going to happen, if they had won against Sunderland then it was still anyone's. They can only get to 84 points now, so that means that Liverpool need 4 points from 3 games and City need 10 points from 4 games to finish ahead of Chelsea as both their goal differences are far superior.

Jose is being sensible IMO and looking at the CL now as the only trophy he can realistically win now.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, quite pragmatic, but if Chelsea beat Liverpool they need 4 points from 2 games, not so cut and dried. OK, there's still Man City but I don't believe they won't lose any of those four games so still all to play for.... but only if Chelsea beat Liverpool....


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes, quite pragmatic, but if Chelsea beat Liverpool they need 4 points from 2 games, not so cut and dried. OK, there's still Man City but I don't believe they won't lose any of those four games so still all to play for.... but only if Chelsea beat Liverpool....
		
Click to expand...

That is the thing though, even if Chelsea beat Liverpool they are relying on someone beating City and Chelsea still winning their final 2 games. IMO Chelski put them self out of it by not beating Sunderland as they are now relying on 2 teams both slipping up.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			As a neutral, and all joking aside, I think it's a real shame the way Chelsea have been hit by injuries and suspensions ahead of the Liverpool game because it was shaping up to be a cracker. Hope Jose still has a go at it, I know I wouldn't be happy my team giving up a chance of the title so near the endgame.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise - at least for most of the injuries. Suspensions? Definitely not. they get what they deserve on that front.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Never ever known a team up until this year to give up on the premier league title when they still have a chance of winning it.

the chosen one will say at the end of this season, "I told you we could not win it", but by getting beat by a team who have only won one game in there last 10 Sunderland, well you could and should of won it.

Also you are trying to convince me that you are not good enough to win the premier league but good enough to win the champions league. There not mind games there Ming Mong games.

Liverpools to lose, city and Chelsea blew it an that's from a city fan.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish, I agree with you on not much help from the prem for English clubs, but we all should be used to it by now. Should clubs be able to dictate their own fixtures on one hand, then potentially harming the integrity of the prem by picking weakened sides? This isn't a slight at Chelsea, as lots of clubs have done it or would do it in similar circumstances. 2. I don't blame Chelsea too much for prioritising the Athletico game, but if its a woeful side against LFC, I do thing it is wrong. Injuries/suspensions are having a major say anyway,though. 3. I remember Liverpool having to play 2 games in 24 hours, because Ipswich wouldn't change a game to a Tuesday, so we played Sunday and Monday iirc. The fa said we could move it if Ipswich agreed, they wouldn't and we got a draw. 4. The vast majority of LFC fans I know locally wouldn't have wanted the oil baron shortcut, some would though, but the majority want us to ideally get success by a decent investment from an owner, help in re-building Anfield then using that money to hopefully get success.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			That is the thing though, even if Chelsea beat Liverpool they are relying on someone beating City and Chelsea still winning their final 2 games. IMO Chelski put them self out of it by not beating Sunderland as they are now relying on 2 teams both slipping up.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Sunderland was the real slip up, and it may well be beyond them. However, I think it's too early for them to chuck it. If they win Sunday they "only" need one slip up from both Liverpool and Man C. It might not happen but it's not too far fetched to think it might. How will they feel if their weakened team scrapes a draw with Liverpool and then loses the league to them by just a couple of points...?

If Sunderland can beat them other teams can take points off Liverpool and Man C.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, Sunderland was the real slip up, and it may well be beyond them. However, I think it's too early for them to chuck it. If they win Sunday they "only" need one slip up from both Liverpool and Man C. It might not happen but it's not too far fetched to think it might. How will they feel if their weakened team scrapes a draw with Liverpool and then loses the league to them by just a couple of points...?

If Sunderland can beat them other teams can take points off Liverpool and Man C.
		
Click to expand...

and what if Chelsea fielded their strongest side on Sunday and got nothing from the game and got another couple of injuries, especially say to their keeper and had little left to compete against Athletico, its a double edged sword, damned if you do and damned if you don't.

If & Buts....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			and what if Chelsea fielded their strongest side on Sunday and got nothing from the game and got another couple of injuries, especially say to their keeper and had little left to compete against Athletico, its a double edged sword, damned if you do and damned if you don't.

If & Buts....
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, this is one where hindsight will be 20/20! 

For me, though, the Liverpool game is make or break for your championship hopes. I'd want my team to do their best and I'd cross my fingers for no more injuries before the CL match.

Put it another way, if you were already out of the CL would you still think the league wasn't winnable from this position?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Exactly, this is one where hindsight will be 20/20! 

For me, though, the Liverpool game is make or break for your championship hopes. I'd want my team to do their best and I'd cross my fingers for no more injuries before the CL match.

Put it another way, if you were already out of the CL would you still think the league wasn't winnable from this position?
		
Click to expand...

Maureen was very disappointed that he never won the CL first time round with Chelsea - think it was his holy grail 

He would love to win it with three different clubs to have his name above many other great names 

Because Of that I can see why he is prioritising the CL over the prem


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			and what if Chelsea fielded their strongest side on Sunday and got nothing from the game and got another couple of injuries, especially say to their keeper and had little left to compete against Athletico, its a double edged sword, damned if you do and damned if you don't.

If & Buts....
		
Click to expand...

It is a tough one for Chelsea to decide on. Due to injuries and suspensions they are short on first choice players for the athletico match. So as you say Robin, say he does field his best team against Liverpool and wins, but picks up a couple of injuries and looses the Athletico match because of it. 

Liverpool then go on to get the points they need to win the PL and City get second place. What did Chelsea achieve? 3rd place in the PL and knocked out in the semis of the CL becasue he tried to field his strongest team. On the other hand if he fields a weakened team and looses to Liverpool, then both City and Liverpool slip up and only win the league by 2 points from Chelsea, he will look stupid for not trying to beat Liverpool.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Exactly, this is one where hindsight will be 20/20! 

For me, though, the Liverpool game is make or break for your championship hopes. I'd want my team to do their best and I'd cross my fingers for no more injuries before the CL match.

Put it another way, if you were already out of the CL would you still think the league wasn't winnable from this position?
		
Click to expand...

But the PL title is not in our total control any more, that is where the difference lies. Yes in the real world I'd like us to play our strongest and winning side all the time, but, in a game to keep us in contention for the title which is dependent on other results afterwards and very few games left, against a match 48hrs later within our total control to reach the CL final, the latter has to take priority now IMO.


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Think it's very easy to work out* 

Click to expand...

Nope, not for me Phil, maybe I'm just not very clever, so why don't you put me out of my misery?
Or have you worked out what I've worked out?


*Slime*.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			But the PL title is not in our total control any more, that is where the difference lies. Yes in the real world I'd like us to play our strongest and winning side all the time, but, in a game to keep us in contention for the title which is dependent on other results afterwards and very few games left, against a match 48hrs later within our total control to reach the CL final, the latter has to take priority now IMO.
		
Click to expand...

It's a dilemma, for sure. I still think they should go for it. I also think they've more chance of winning the premiership now than the CL despite the relative mathematics involved..... but that's just a rather ill-informed opinion! 

Just a shame two such huge games have cropped up back to back but I suppose that's the nature of being in contention at the "business" end of the season.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			... a match *48hrs later *within our total control to reach the CL final, the latter has to take priority now IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Not very good arithmetic either!

But I'm inclined to agree with the sentiment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Ramires has admitted his charge and is banned for 4 games


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like Stevie G has already had his hands on a championship trophy


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2014)

Our next (and last two at home) two games

V Man City (sun 4pm)

V Liverpool (bank hol Monday)

I m just going to love watching us have some say (possibly) where the league title is going. (Personally hope Liverpool do it after  a 4-4 draw! :lol

Eeeeeeegles!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Our next (and last two at home) two games

V Man City (sun 4pm)

V Liverpool (bank hol Monday)

I m just going to love watching us have some say (possibly) where the league title is going. (Personally hope Liverpool do it after  a 4-4 draw! :lol

Eeeeeeegles!
		
Click to expand...


It'll be quite ironic really if after all the fuss over the Chelsea team that City fail to win at Selhurst on Sunday!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Our next (and last two at home) two games

V Man City (sun 4pm)

V Liverpool (bank hol Monday)

I m just going to love watching us have some say (possibly) where the league title is going. (Personally hope Liverpool do it after  a 4-4 draw! :lol

Eeeeeeegles!
		
Click to expand...

Bank Holiday Monday has the potential to be a wonderful day


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Our next (and last two at home) two games

V Man City (sun 4pm)

V Liverpool (bank hol Monday)

I m just going to love watching us have some say (possibly) where the league title is going. (Personally hope Liverpool do it after  a 4-4 draw! :lol

Eeeeeeegles!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if mentioning a 4-4 draw is an omen Chris, as it followed an emphatic 3-1 win at Anfield for us, in fact, the following season we won at Anfield again 2-0 and lifted the title :smirk:  Oh I forgot, and when we got knocked out of the CL by the 'ghost goal', we went back to Anfield to prove a point and nailed them 4-1 and lifted the title again  :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wonder if mentioning a 4-4 draw is an omen Chris, as it followed an emphatic 3-1 win at Anfield for us, in fact, the following season we won at Anfield again 2-0 and lifted the title :smirk:  Oh I forgot, and when we got knocked out of the CL by the 'ghost goal', we went back to Anfield to prove a point and nailed them 4-1 and lifted the title again  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That 2-0 win at Anfield was one of those games where if we won we handed the title to United or lose and hand it to your lot. Lesser of the two evils &#128544;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bank Holiday Monday has the potential to be a woeful day
		
Click to expand...

That's better


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wonder if mentioning a 4-4 draw is an omen Chris
		
Click to expand...

After my prediction the other week, to Blueinmunich, of John Terry scoring an own goal for us ..... mmmmmm  who knows????


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 25, 2014)

It will be City to win on Goal difference.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wonder if mentioning a 4-4 draw is an omen Chris, as it followed an emphatic 3-1 win at Anfield for us, in fact, the following season we won at Anfield again 2-0 and lifted the title :smirk:  Oh I forgot, and when we got knocked out of the CL by the *'ghost goal'*, we went back to Anfield to prove a point and nailed them 4-1 and lifted the title again  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Also should have seen Cech sent off and us a Penalty. But que sera que sera


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2014)

Cardiganboy said:



			Also should have seen Cech sent off and us a Penalty. But que sera que sera
		
Click to expand...

I'm liking the new username :smirk:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wonder if mentioning a 4-4 draw is an omen Chris, as it followed an emphatic 3-1 win at Anfield for us, in fact, the following season we won at Anfield again 2-0 and lifted the title :smirk:  Oh I forgot, and when we got knocked out of the CL by the 'ghost goal', we went back to Anfield to prove a point and nailed them 4-1 and lifted the title again  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Egad! Probably got the 'lucky penny' to rub and the same underpants (definitely shirt!) as worn on the 'winning' days, specially for just such a situation! The superstitions and rituals some fans go through for something that is totally out of their control often amaze me! At least players (not having a haircut until scoring for example) have some sort of influence over it! I can see how sorcery and witchcraft became such an important part of decision-making eons ago!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

The 05 semi final was an amazing night - the atmosphere inside Anfield was out of this world - the Chelsea players seemed in awe 

Roman was speechless from what Parry was saying and that night gave them the idea of the plastic flags on seats to trying and recreate that atmosphere 

I still have no idea how Gudjohnson missed that chance at the end 

And what a goal by Garcia


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:




Egad! Probably got the 'lucky penny' to rub and the same underpants (definitely shirt!) as worn on the 'winning' days, specially for just such a situation! *The superstitions and rituals some fans go through for something that is totally out of their control often amaze me!* At least players (not having a haircut until scoring for example) have some sort of influence over it! I can see how sorcery and witchcraft became such an important part of decision-making eons ago!
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean!

https://metro.co.uk/2014/04/23/live...n-11-years-as-reds-close-in-on-title-4706557/

I think Uke Krasniqi is an anagram of *Liverpoolphil* ................... give or take a letter or two .


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			I know what you mean!

https://metro.co.uk/2014/04/23/live...n-11-years-as-reds-close-in-on-title-4706557/

I think Uke Krasniqi is an anagram of *Liverpoolphil* ................... *give or take a letter or two *.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Or three or four or every letter bar two


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or three or four or every letter bar two
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


*Slime*.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:




Egad! Probably got the 'lucky penny' to rub and the same underpants (definitely shirt!) as worn on the 'winning' days, specially for just such a situation! The superstitions and rituals some fans go through for something that is totally out of their control often amaze me! At least players (not having a haircut until scoring for example) have some sort of influence over it! I can see how sorcery and witchcraft became such an important part of decision-making eons ago!
		
Click to expand...




The mighty Palace don't need sorcery or witchcraft to win our games, touch wood!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			The mighty Palace don't need sorcery or witchcraft to win our games, *touch wood!*

Click to expand...

Behave yourself !!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wonder if mentioning a 4-4 draw is an omen Chris, as it followed an emphatic 3-1 win at Anfield for us, in fact, the following season we won at Anfield again 2-0 and lifted the title :smirk:  Oh I forgot, and when we got knocked out of the CL by the 'ghost goal', we went back to Anfield to prove a point and nailed them 4-1 and lifted the title again  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 "Ghost goal" or "ghost penalty and keeper off" - which would you have had?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 25, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			It will be City to win on Goal difference.
		
Click to expand...

If Chelsea win this weekend al second that.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			If Chelsea win this weekend al second that.
		
Click to expand...

So difficult to say, but as every round of games passes you get another swing in the title race. A couple of weeks ago I thought CIty was going to push on and win it as those players hae been there before and know what it takes, but loosing to Liverpool and drawing with Sunderland soon changed that and then Chelsea go and loose to Sunderland.

I think it is going to be close no matter what and will go to the last game. If Chelsea win then City draw, it makes it a bit interesting.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2014)

Jonjo Shelvey take a bow son.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2014)

Big game today for Liverpool today... Win and they really will be in the driving seat.

Come on Chelsea!!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Big game today for Liverpool today... Win and they really will be in the driving seat.

Come on Chelsea!!!
		
Click to expand...

Brendan trying to 'do a Jose' in the media which he's failed miserably at :smirk: No pressure on Chelsea what-so-ever, all the pressure is on Liverpool and you Brendan.

Who ever plays for Chelsea today will put in their best performance looking for a place on the bench at least on Tuesday so some fringe players will up their game and treat it as their final. So, even though it won't be our usual 1st string team selection, they are going to look to impress and use today as a stage, but will they be good enough..:mmm:

The first 15 minutes will be crucial for me as we can leak goals and Liverpool go looking for early goals, so, the quicker we can settle into the match, the better the outcome :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

What we do in life echoes .......

YNWA


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What we do in life echoes .......
		
Click to expand...




*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

This made me giggle 

:rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This made me giggle 

:rofl:

View attachment 10177

Click to expand...

Love it! short memory!


----------



## Rooter (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jonjo Shelvey take a bow son.
		
Click to expand...

Was a corker wasnt it! Jonjo for England! LOL


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunderland may not be able to win the EPL from where they are but have thrashed Cardiff 4-0 and got out of the bottom three. 
Do I hear the great escape music playing in the locker room?


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

That's nowhere near as weaker a team that I thought would get put out, 1st 15 minutes is key, absorb the quick pressure and settle down quickly and frustrate Liverpool.....hopefully.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 27, 2014)

What an atmosphere at Anfield today.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

The Vile one is ready.


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2014)

Another twist to the story ...................... and Gerrard makes a boo boo!

Game on!


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

:whoo:

If that was JT the haters would be out in storms, where are you all now.........


----------



## Dodger (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This made me giggle 

:rofl:

View attachment 10177

Click to expand...

I bet you that slip didn't though.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			:whoo:

If that was JT the haters would be out in storms, where are you all now.........

Click to expand...

The problem is that JT has far more haters than SG, that's why they're not about.


*Slime*.

P.S. Anyone seen *Liverpoolphil* ?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oops...


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2014)

Game over and the race is back on!


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Tears for Stevie G :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2014)

Ha Ha get in Chelsea :clap:

Jose all is forgiven and you are the special one again!!! 

0-2 against a very weakened Chelsea :rofl:

Can't you just tell Gary Neville is loving it :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 27, 2014)

Blue is the colour:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## richy (Apr 27, 2014)

Chelsea just did a proper job on Liverpool there. 

Just goes to show Liverpool don have a plan B when things aren't going their way.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

The Special One 2-0 The Tea boy


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2014)

What a wonderful day :clap:


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you slipped and fallen at work? Call the national accident helpline


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 27, 2014)

Fish said:



View attachment 10186


View attachment 10186



View attachment 10186









View attachment 10186

Click to expand...


Love it, love it love it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			The problem is that JT has far more haters than SG, that's why they're not about.


*Slime*.

P.S. Anyone seen *Liverpoolphil* ?
		
Click to expand...

He's probably going mad at someone for doing 32mph in a 30 zone :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's probably going mad at someone for doing 32mph in a 30 zone :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Piece (Apr 27, 2014)

Fully deserved Chelsea win. Just shows that defending is just as important as attack 

Still hope Liverpool win it though... Certainly not Man City.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

Piece said:



			Fully deserved Chelsea win. Just shows that defending is just as important as attack 

Still hope Liverpool win it though... Certainly not Man City.
		
Click to expand...

Who have just gone 1-nil up


----------



## c1973 (Apr 27, 2014)

It's game on now. I'm glad I never passed a bookie today, fancied Liverpool to win 2-0.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 27, 2014)

One of the worst "games" of football I've watched. 
Time wasting from the start, even Maureen, and only won from a slip. That's all I'm saying on that pile of dross.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 27, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			One of the worst "games" of football I've watched. 
Time wasting from the start, even Maureen, and only won from a slip. That's all I'm saying on that pile of dross.
		
Click to expand...

Those grapes are a bit sour aren't they?


----------



## User62651 (Apr 27, 2014)

Twists and turns!

If ManC win today at Palace, Everton v Man City looks the crucial remaining game now due to MC's superior goal difference over Liverpool as Man City's two other outstanding games are easy home wins on paper.

Chelsea have to hope both Liverpool and Man City slip up, one might, both won't.........imo.

Liverpool need ManC to slip up.

My money would be on ManC now but that away game to Everton is crunch time!!

Exciting stuff.


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought that one of Liverpool's main problems was that, after gifting Chelsea their first goal, Gerrard was too determined to make amends by scoring the equaliser that he totally forgot about passing the ball. It seemed that virtually evey time he got the ball he had a shot.
I think he's just that passionate.



*Slime*.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpool still need to beat Palace and Newcastle and with there recent defensive record its not a given.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

Never expected any reds to be gracious in defeat  :blah:

Look at your stats, 73% possession, 14 corners, 8 shots on target, 11 shots off target, if you can't score with those stats you don't deserve to win anything :ears:


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 27, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Those grapes are a bit sour aren't they?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with sour grapes I hate watching teams play like that. I hated it when we did it under Woy and at the end of the season we came second when Rafa did the same. If that's the best the EPL has to offer then it's far from the best league in Europe let alone the world.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor Stevie G


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 27, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Nothing to do with sour grapes I hate watching teams play like that. I hated it when we did it under Woy and at the end of the season we came second when Rafa did the same. If that's the best the EPL has to offer then it's far from the best league in Europe let alone the world.
		
Click to expand...

So if push came to shove and you needed 1 point in final game to win the league you are telling me you would rather lose but play attacking football fancy football than grind out the draw.  If that's the case you may as well leave Cornwall, move to North London and follow Arsenal where finishing 4th is a trophy but they like the football and got a nice stadium. Sorry but I don't believe you.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 27, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Nothing to do with sour grapes I hate watching teams play like that. I hated it when we did it under Woy and at the end of the season we came second when Rafa did the same. If that's the best the EPL has to offer then it's far from the best league in Europe let alone the world.
		
Click to expand...

Truly successful teams have to be capable of adapting their style of play and tactics. It can't always be Wham! Bam! Thank you Mam! which, I was sorry to see, was what Liverpool resorted to long before the end when a little more guile and certainly more width might have seen them get something out of the game.

You should not be blaming Chelsea for the shortcomings Liverpool displayed today.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

I honestly hope Liverpool go out all guns blazing in the CL next season. They won't last 2minutes. Can't quite remember which Liverpool fan recently said on here "can't wait for Suarez,Sterling & Sturridge to rip up the CL" :rofl: very naive


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			So if push came to shove and you needed 1 point in final game to win the league you are telling me you would rather lose but play attacking football fancy football than grind out the draw.  If that's the case you may as well leave Cornwall, move to North London and follow Arsenal where finishing 4th is a trophy but they like the football and got a nice stadium. Sorry but I don't believe you.
		
Click to expand...







MetalMickie said:



			Truly successful teams have to be capable of adapting their style of play and tactics. It can't always be Wham! Bam! Thank you Mam! which, I was sorry to see, was what Liverpool resorted to long before the end when a little more guile and certainly more width might have seen them get something out of the game.

You should not be blaming Chelsea for the shortcomings Liverpool displayed today.
		
Click to expand...





and, I'm still


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 27, 2014)

This thread may as well close now.

There is absolutely no way Man City will blow this chance.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

& to make it that bit sweeter I backed Chelsea at 4/1. Easy money. :cheers: to Jose & Stevie G


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

Toure is back, what a goal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Fair play to Chelsea today 

Soaked up immense pressure 

Their back four have been world class this season and they did exactly what they needed to do

All in City's hands now 

Still very proud of my team this year and the way they have played this season. 

To go from 7th to challenge for the title is massively impressive for me and something to build upon 

YNWA


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fair play to Chelsea today 

Soaked up immense pressure 

Their back four have been world class this season and they did exactly what they needed to do

All in City's hands now 

Still very proud of my team this year and the way they have played this season. 

To go from 7th to challenge for the title is massively impressive for me and something to build upon 

YNWA
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fair play to Chelsea today 

Soaked up immense pressure 

Their back four have been world class this season and they did exactly what they needed to do

All in City's hands now 

Still very proud of my team this year and the way they have played this season. 

To go from 7th to challenge for the title is massively impressive for me and something to build upon 

YNWA
		
Click to expand...

Very gracious. Good man


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Fair play to Chelsea today *

Soaked up immense pressure 

Their back four have been world class this season and they did exactly what they needed to do

All in City's hands now 

Still very proud of my team this year and the way they have played this season. 

To go from 7th to challenge for the title is massively impressive for me and something to build upon 

YNWA
		
Click to expand...

:thup::cheers:.

Fair play to Phil too, that couldn't have been easy.


*Slime*.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fair play to Chelsea today 

Soaked up immense pressure 

Their back four have been world class this season and they did exactly what they needed to do

All in City's hands now 

Still very proud of my team this year and the way they have played this season. 

To go from 7th to challenge for the title is massively impressive for me and something to build upon 

YNWA
		
Click to expand...

As a neutral I would completely agree that you are right to be proud of your Club for what they have achieved so far this season, and they may well still go on to win the title.

I don't go along with the commonly peddled line that if they don't do it this season they never will because all the others are going to strengthen. Surely Liverpool will also strengthen their squad plus a lot of the current group will have benefitted from their experience this season.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			& to make it that bit sweeter I backed Chelsea at 4/1. Easy money. :cheers: to Jose & Stevie G
		
Click to expand...

I had four teams including Chelsea and I just need City to finish the job for a nice Â£80 with Â£5 bet... Not over yet though!!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 27, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I had four teams including Chelsea and I just need City to finish the job for a nice Â£80 with Â£5 bet... Not over yet though!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think you can safely be counting your money. Well done for taking money off the enemy. Fulham cost me yesterday. Was not a happy chappie.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			As a neutral I would completely agree that you are right to be proud of your Club for what they have achieved so far this season, and they may well still go on to win the title.

I don't go along with the commonly peddled line that if they don't do it this season they never will because all the others are going to strengthen. Surely Liverpool will also strengthen their squad plus a lot of the current group will have benefitted from their experience this season.
		
Click to expand...

Can still see a few more twists yet 

City got a tough game at Everton yet so who knows 

We have had a fantastic run of wins to give us a great chance and it's not over yet 

We are certainly going it strengthen further in the summer - already talk of a couple defenders and midfielders arriving 

Got a great side to build upon and a very bright fresh manager to mould us


----------



## Piece (Apr 27, 2014)

Fish said:



View attachment 10191

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We are certainly going it strengthen further in the summer - already talk of a couple defenders and midfielders arriving, got a great side to build upon
		
Click to expand...

As will those teams around you, we have only conceded 26 goals against your 46 goals so far this season, that's a significant difference, if we build up front, which is obviously what were going to do, and will be offloading at least 3 to make way for that, with our current defence and creative midfielder's and anything like the amount of goals you and City have scored, we'll be major contenders and a greater force next year :smirk:


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can still see a few more twists yet 

City got a tough game at Everton yet so who knows 

We have had a fantastic run of wins to give us a great chance and it's not over yet 

We are certainly going it strengthen further in the summer - already talk of a couple defenders and midfielders arriving 

Got a great side to build upon and a very bright fresh manager to mould us
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, its now or never for LFC. I think bighty boy will be out the door to come the summer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			As will those teams around you, we have only conceded 26 goals against your 46 goals so far this season, that's a significant difference, if we build up front, which is obviously what were going to do, and will be offloading at least 3 to make way for that, with our current defence and anything like the amount of goals you and City have scored, we'll be major contenders and a greater force next year :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Yep you will also strengthen - another hundred million will prob be spent 

But not sure what striker you will get though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Did Man UTD win a trophy today ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did Man UTD win a trophy today ?
		
Click to expand...

No but they did win the Premier League last season


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No but they did win the Premier League last season 

Click to expand...


:mmm:

Not sure the relevance ?


----------



## brendy (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No but they did win the Premier League last season 

Click to expand...

Typical utd fans going on about their history eh!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:mmm:

Not sure the relevance ?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't get it theirs no point in explaining it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

brendy said:



			Typical utd fans going on about their history eh!
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out Brendy,I'm no utd fan. Just pointing out that it's only 12month since UTD won the league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you don't get it theirs no point in explaining it 

Click to expand...

The comment was irrelevant 

Anyway 

Twitter is amazing at the moment 

Manc Fans celebrating as it they have won the league yet sit in 7th 

Lots of class being shown in victory


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The comment was irrelevant 

Anyway 

Twitter is amazing at the moment 

Manc Fans celebrating as it they have won the league yet sit in 7th 

Lots of class being shown in victory
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Liverpool fans were celebrating when City won the league in the last minutes against QPR. Not sure what Position Liverpool were in at the time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm sure Liverpool fans were celebrating when City won the league in the last minutes against QPR. Not sure what Position Liverpool were in at the time 

Click to expand...


I'm sure I wouldn't celebrate anything other than a Liverpool win :thup:

But let's get back to this season as I'm sure you don't like talking about history :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm sure I wouldn't celebrate anything other than a Liverpool win :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: yeah course you wouldn't :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm sure Liverpool fans were celebrating when City won the league in the last minutes against QPR. Not sure what Position Liverpool were in at the time 

Click to expand...

To be fair, we're all (footy fans) guilty of hypocrisy. I'd imagine most Pool fans today were hoping that place would put in a perfomance today, only to expect to beat them next week. 

I think it's all on the city Everton game. If Everton of yesterday turn up then city have it in the bag.


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2014)

And suddenly, after the Liverpool game, the piss-takers become the piss-takees.

Priceless.


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			And suddenly, after the Liverpool game, the piss-takers become the piss-takees.

Priceless.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

And suddenly they wouldn't celebrate other teams loosing,yeah alright. Fooling no one


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			To be fair, we're all (footy fans) guilty of hypocrisy. I'd imagine most Pool fans today were hoping that place would put in a perfomance today, only to expect to beat them next week. 

I think it's all on the city Everton game. If Everton of yesterday turn up then city have it in the bag.
		
Click to expand...


Yes we were hoping that Palace get something as will I hope Everton or West Ham get something


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			And suddenly they wouldn't celebrate other teams loosing,yeah alright. Fooling no one 

Click to expand...

I wonder what will happen if Chelsea win nothing yes season 

That will be 109mil to stand still in the league and win nothing in Europe - a step backwards possibly ? 

Prob should have kept Rafa to let him build upon winning your last trophy :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes we were hoping that Palace get something as will I hope Everton or West Ham get something
		
Click to expand...

I know, there's nothing wrong with it. But there have been plenty of "city should have won it without hoping for favours". Now boots on other foot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2014)

While it's City's to lose I think there is one massive twist to come.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I know, there's nothing wrong with it. But there have been plenty of "city should have won it without hoping for favours". Now boots on other foot.
		
Click to expand...

With City's squad they should have walked the Prem with Chelsea challenging them

Both of them have multi million pound squads 

They have benches more expensive than most teams in the prem 

Both their wage bills are out of this world .


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			With City's squad they should have walked the Prem with Chelsea challenging them

Both of them have multi million pound squads 

They have benches more expensive than most teams in the prem 

Both their wage bills are out of this world .
		
Click to expand...

liverpool dont excactly pay peanuts. id guess they are top 4 for wages.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			With City's squad they should have walked the Prem with Chelsea challenging them

Both of them have multi million pound squads 

They have benches more expensive than most teams in the prem 

Both their wage bills are out of this world .
		
Click to expand...

if the cost of teams was the only factor in winning titles then football would have been dead long ago. This season aside, UTD have competed whilst spending considerably less than those two. I agree that it obviously helps though. 

My my point was simply that, excuses aside, if Liverpool don't win title they will still have blown it this year. They have done fantastically to get where they are, but surely this will be Stevies bests chance (title in hand with 3 game).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			liverpool dont excactly pay peanuts. id guess they are top 4 for wages.
		
Click to expand...

5th at the last published wage bills - half of City's , 70 mil less than Chelseas


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			5th at the last published wage bills - half of City's , 70 mil less than Chelseas
		
Click to expand...

so well over a 100 mil then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			if the cost of teams was the only factor in winning titles then football would have been dead long ago. This season aside, UTD have competed whilst spending considerably less than those two. I agree that it obviously helps though. 

My my point was simply that, excuses aside, if Liverpool don't win title they will still have blown it this year. They have done fantastically to get where they are, but surely this will be Stevies bests chance (title in hand with 3 game).
		
Click to expand...

If we don't win the title it's because we didn't win enough games 

We had a great chance but were faced with some tough games - Chelsea at home and Palace away 

Chelsea got what they deserved today - they earned those points - to say we "blew" suggests that we threw away the points which I believe is incorrect 

Not one person expected us to be where we are now 

It was down to Chelsea and City at the start of the season and we hate crashed it and gave ourselves a fantastic opportunity nd regardless of what happens now that experience will be invaluable to the players for next season and future seasons. Certainly can't see how any chances for next year can be written off before this season has even finished !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			so well over a 100 mil then.
		
Click to expand...

Â£101 mil last April 13 - expect that to have dropped this season and us to be down to 6th with the increase of Spurs wages.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 27, 2014)

As for the title of the thread..Not Livvvaaapule..ha,ha,ha...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			As for the title of the thread..Not Livvvaaapule..ha,ha,ha...
		
Click to expand...


Believe we are still top with two games to go - trophy not been handed to any club as yet


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If we don't win the title it's because we didn't win enough games 

We had a great chance but were faced with some tough games - Chelsea at home and Palace away 

Chelsea got what they deserved today - they earned those points - to say we "blew" suggests that we threw away the points which I believe is incorrect 

Not one person expected us to be where we are now 

It was down to Chelsea and City at the start of the season and we hate crashed it and gave ourselves a fantastic opportunity nd regardless of what happens now that experience will be invaluable to the players for next season and future seasons. Certainly can't see how any chances for next year can be written off before this season has even finished !
		
Click to expand...


I agree you've over performed. And next season you'll helpfully build. But with three games to go and title in your hands it a blow up IMO. All the talk this week was about Chelsea's weak line up. Mourinho simply outplayed Rogers this week. 

Re re your games left, Chelsea were a tough game, but if any title contender considers palace a tough game then their clearly not confident (no offence to place). 

Re re all this talk of money, it's interesting to know that Liverpool have a net spend of 30m less than. UTD since prem began, so not all just about money.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			liverpool dont excactly pay peanuts. id guess they are top 4 for wages.
		
Click to expand...

With the amount Liverpool pay in wages they should have at least been qualifying for the Champions League. 
Liverpool like to spend as much as any one Carroll/Downing/Henderson..... All Big money signings. They'd spend as much as City,Chelsea & Utd if they could. 
But let's just pretend that LFC do everything the right way & all their players play for the love of the club.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 27, 2014)

Missed the game today and just saw the goals on the news there. Oh dear! Gerrard, what the hell happened there?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm completely neutral, I fell out of love with football a long time ago, mainly for the reasons well demonstrated in this thread. 

That said, the race for the title this year has been interesting. I'd love Liverpool to win it, it feels like their time. I don't dislike the other clubs involved, and I've got a grudging respect for Jose, but from the outside Liverpool would be the peoples' champions:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£101 mil last April 13 - expect that to have dropped this season and us to be down to 6th with the increase of Spurs wages.
		
Click to expand...

What about the new contracts handed to Suarez and others? 

Liverpool's wage-bill reflects the comparative lack of depth in their squad. Top players like Gerrard & Suarez will not be being paid much less at Anfield than they would be elsewhere,


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£101 mil last April 13 - expect that to have dropped this season and us to be down to 6th with the increase of Spurs wages.
		
Click to expand...

If Liverpool want to seriously compete in the League & CL next season they'll have to make some big signings & their wage bill will obviously go up a lot. 
Think I read that Chelsea have played about 12games more than Liverpool this season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			With the amount Liverpool pay in wages they should have at least been qualifying for the Champions League. 
Liverpool like to spend as much as any one Carroll/Downing/Henderson..... All Big money signings. They'd spend as much as City,Chelsea & Utd if they could. 
But let's just pretend that LFC do everything the right way & all their players play for the love of the club.
		
Click to expand...

Why should we be qualifying for the CL with a wage bill lower than at least 4 clubs ? 

No one is pretending anything 

We spent a bit in the summer and it's helped us increase from 7th to hopefully 1st or 2nd - how much did you spend to currently stay where you are ? Â£109 mil ? 

Carroll was Â£35 mil - Torres was Â£50 mil 

Henderson was peanuts at Â£16 mil ,

You had a bench today valued at Â£97 mil 

Pretty much more than our starting 11 ! 

When it comes to spending money nowhere gets anywhere near Chelsea and City both in fees and wages


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			What about the new contracts handed to Suarez and others? 

Liverpool's wage-bill reflects the comparative lack of depth in their squad. Top players like Gerrard & Suarez will not be being paid much less at Anfield than they would be elsewhere,
		
Click to expand...

We shaved off Â£25 mil from the wage bill this summer - with improved contracts for Suarez we would still have dropped the amount.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 27, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Missed the game today and just saw the goals on the news there. Oh dear! Gerrard, what the hell happened there?
		
Click to expand...

Reckon he'd had a late night out in southport


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Missed the game today and just saw the goals on the news there. Oh dear! Gerrard, what the hell happened there?
		
Click to expand...

He made a mistake - gutted for him because he has had a wonderful season


----------



## Dodger (Apr 27, 2014)

brendy said:



			Typical utd fans going on about their history eh!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why should we be qualifying for the CL with a wage bill lower than at least 4 clubs ? 

No one is pretending anything 

We spent a bit in the summer and it's helped us increase from 7th to hopefully 1st or 2nd - how much did you spend to currently stay where you are ? Â£109 mil ? 

Carroll was Â£35 mil - Torres was Â£50 mil 

Henderson was peanuts at Â£16 mil ,

You had a bench today valued at Â£97 mil 

Pretty much more than our starting 11 ! 

When it comes to spending money nowhere gets anywhere near Chelsea and City both in fees and wages
		
Click to expand...

& your point is???


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why should we be qualifying for the CL with a wage bill lower than at least 4 clubs ? 

No one is pretending anything 

We spent a bit in the summer and it's helped us increase from 7th to hopefully 1st or 2nd - how much did you spend to currently stay where you are ? Â£109 mil ? 

Carroll was Â£35 mil - Torres was Â£50 mil 

Henderson was peanuts at Â£16 mil ,

You had a bench today valued at Â£97 mil 

Pretty much more than our starting 11 ! 

When it comes to spending money nowhere gets anywhere near Chelsea and City both in fees and wages
		
Click to expand...

where does this Â£109m come from? Is that a net spend?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			where does this Â£109m come from? Is that a net spend?
		
Click to expand...


That's how much they spent on players this summer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			& your point is???
		
Click to expand...


If you can't see then there is no point explaining :thup:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 27, 2014)

Man City were 6/1 this morning so I had a wee punt.

The Everton game looks the big test for them. Everton to throw it to make sure their neighbours win F.A?

There is bound to be another turn though,not sure why but I feel that the Form Team that is the Toon could have a say on the last day,it's exactly the stupid sort of thing that team would do!

I really cannot see Chelsea having a chance and I do think that Man City will win all 3 to take the league on GD.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you can't see then there is no point explaining :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Very good sir. Good evening,just going to set my Sky+ up for MOTD tonight :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Man City were 6/1 this morning so I had a wee punt.

The Everton game looks the big test for them. Everton to throw it to make sure their neighbours win F.A?

There is bound to be another turn though,not sure why but I feel that the Form Team that is the Toon could have a say on the last day,it's exactly the stupid sort of thing that team would do!

I really cannot see Chelsea having a chance and I do think that Man City will win all 3 to take the league on GD.






Click to expand...

Pahahaha love it:thup:
Tears for Stevie G.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's how much they spent on players this summer.
		
Click to expand...

I see, that sold about 60 too didn't they? Â£40 isn't too much for a season IMO. Granted they spent excessively in the past. But if late they've been more sustainable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I see, that sold about 60 too didn't they? Â£40 isn't too much for a season IMO. Granted they spent excessively in the past. But if late they've been more sustainable.
		
Click to expand...

They sold three players for a total of just under 53 mil and have a net spend of Â£56mil - that's 8 mil more than our gross spend.

They are no where near sustainable


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They sold three players for a total of just under 53 mil and have a net spend of Â£56mil - that's 8 mil more than our gross spend.

They are no where near sustainable
		
Click to expand...

But how can you compare Chelsea's spending to Liverpools? Liverpool haven't won the league since Jesus was a lad & they haven't been in the CL for quite a while. So it's like comparing Liverpools spending to Stokes. 
Chelsea's spending & wage bill is pretty average with other top teams in Europe.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 27, 2014)

This thread should be renamed "Who is going to buy the Premiership Title". Football stopped being about football a long long time ago sadly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But how can you compare Chelsea's spending to Liverpools? Liverpool haven't won the league since Jesus was a lad & they haven't been in the CL for quite a while. So it's like comparing Liverpools spending to Stokes. 
Chelsea's spending & wage bill is pretty average with other top teams in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Again if you can't see why its valid currently then I don't think you ever will.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again if you can't see why its valid currently then I don't think you ever will.
		
Click to expand...

You've spent less & won less,it's pretty simple to understand really Phillip


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			This thread should be renamed "Who is going to buy the Premiership Title". Football stopped being about football a long long time ago sadly.
		
Click to expand...

As much as that comment is 100% true (and that's coming from a city fan). It wasn't an issue up until four hours ago now Liverpool have slipped up (sorry Gerarrd). Wealth aside it does not guarantee success. Ask any wolves and Leeds fan of years gone past. 

Another week of squeaky bum time goes by.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			You've spent less & won less,it's pretty simple to understand really Phillip 

Click to expand...


And this seasons you have spent more and it looks you haven't improved where as we have spent less and improved considerably

If you don't win the CL this year would you not say you have gone backwards after spending so much money this year ?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 27, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			As much as that comment is 100% true (and that's coming from a city fan). It wasn't an issue up until four hours ago now Liverpool have slipped up (sorry Gerarrd). Wealth aside it does not guarantee success. Ask any wolves and Leeds fan of years gone past. 

Another week of squeaky bum time goes by.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, it's been an issue for me for years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Speak for yourself, it's been an issue for me for years.
		
Click to expand...

The top teams have been buying the best players for decades 

Even in the 70's we bought the best players around


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And this seasons you have spent more and it looks you haven't improved where as we have spent less and improved considerably

If you don't win the CL this year would you not say you have gone backwards after spending so much money this year ?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all,the only thing missing at Chelsea is a goal scorer. Defence & midfield are as good if not better than anyone's. I honestly dont think Liverpool are anything special,others have been poor this season. Just my opinion. Like I've said before if they can compete for PL & CL next season they'll have done well.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They sold three players for a total of just under 53 mil and have a net spend of Â£56mil - that's 8 mil more than our gross spend.

They are no where near sustainable
		
Click to expand...

havent uefa come out and said they comply too Ffp. You may not like the policy of a sugar daddy, but unfortunately as far as footy is concerned it is a valid way to run The business. So by that token they are sustainable. If roman leaves it may be different, but until then there's nithing wrong. Clubs have come into financial difficulty spending far less than Chelsea.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The top teams have been buying the best players for decades 

Even in the 70's we bought the best players around
		
Click to expand...

But not at such obscene prices with such obscene wages. The difference between the top teams and the rest financially is so ridiculously huge the rest might as well not bother.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			havent uefa come out and said they comply too Ffp. You may not like the policy of a sugar daddy, but unfortunately as far as footy is concerned it is a valid way to run The business. So by that token they are sustainable. If roman leaves it may be different, but until then there's nithing wrong. Clubs have come into financial difficulty spending far less than Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...


Chelsea are in debt to the tune of 876 million to their owner 

Clubs have gone into financial difficulty because they don't have billionaires holding them up and teams have had to over spend to spend the wages and fee to get players to try and compete in the prem .


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea are in debt to the tune of 876 million to their owner 

Clubs have gone into financial difficulty because they don't have billionaires holding them up and teams have had to over spend to spend the wages and fee to get players to try and compete in the prem .
		
Click to expand...

All irrelevant unless he pulls the plug. Until such a time, Chelsea are operating acceptably. 

Im im all for sugar daddy's. If the pl hadn't had city n Chelsea, pool may be even further behind UTD in the trophy (league) count.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			But not at such obscene prices with such obscene wages. The difference between the top teams and the rest financially is so ridiculously huge the rest might as well not bother.
		
Click to expand...

If there was a time to peak as a football club at the right time then utd of 92 and along came sky was probably it, (there or there a bouts) they for me were the team that managed to pay over inflated prices and set a ball rolling that if other teams did not play keep up they would fall massively behind. 

The team I fear most for at the end of this season is Southampton. I saw them batter city the other week and were outstanding both as a team and individuals, latest rumour is lallana is off to Liverpool to dine in Alma de Cuba most weekends and Luke shaw is off to Salford for a McDonald's. There were a few others who could be on there way as well. If the spuds are after a new manager then the manager could be on his way as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			All irrelevant unless he pulls the plug. Until such a time, Chelsea are operating acceptably. 

Im im all for sugar daddy's. If the pl hadn't had city n Chelsea, pool may be even further behind UTD in the trophy (league) count.
		
Click to expand...

Well i believe sugar daddies have been the worst thing to happen to the prem as are owners using leveraged loans and debt ( like the yanks )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			If there was a time to peak as a football club at the right time then utd of 92 and along came sky was probably it, (there or there a bouts) they for me were the team that managed to pay over inflated prices and set a ball rolling that if other teams did not play keep up they would fall massively behind. 

The team I fear most for at the end of this season is Southampton. I saw them batter city the other week and were outstanding both as a team and individuals, latest rumour is lallana is off to Liverpool to dine in Alma de Cuba most weekends and Luke shaw is off to Salford for a McDonald's. There were a few others who could be on there way as well. If the spuds are after a new manager then the manager could be on his way as well.
		
Click to expand...

Rumours that we are looking at Schnderlin as well as Lallana

Also looking at Caulker

Couple of youngsters from abroad are also been looked at

The plan for Liverpool it appears is no one over the age of 25 will arrive


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well i believe sugar daddies have been the worst thing to happen to the prem as are owners using leveraged loans and debt ( like the yanks )
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't see it ever changing now. Without them though it would have been a duller place, with UTD walking to titles......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Unfortunately I don't see it ever changing now. Without them though it would have been a duller place, with UTD walking to titles......
		
Click to expand...


Really ? Was it not Arsenal winning the title before Abramovich arrived ? 

The prem wasn't dull before the sugar daddies arrived and teams focused on home grown players plus the odd foreign expensive player.

Both Chelsea and City arrived and just bought whole squads 

They have one homegrown player between them ( Terry )


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			If there was a time to peak as a football club at the right time then utd of 92 and along came sky was probably it, (there or there a bouts) they for me were the team that managed to pay over inflated prices and set a ball rolling that if other teams did not play keep up they would fall massively behind. 

The team I fear most for at the end of this season is Southampton. I saw them batter city the other week and were outstanding both as a team and individuals, latest rumour is lallana is off to Liverpool to dine in Alma de Cuba most weekends and Luke shaw is off to Salford for a McDonald's. There were a few others who could be on there way as well. If the spuds are after a new manager then the manager could be on his way as well.
		
Click to expand...

Lid love for us to keep all out stars, but I'm not massively fussed. We've had Ox, Walcott and lallana in last few years. Pore will follow from our academy. Prowse will step into lallanas place, andi would honestly snap 30m for shaw up. Quality that he is, and lb doesn't win the league as such. Plus clyne would go to lb and chambers at rb. 

Re pinocchio, i think he'll stay, just posturing for a control of transfers from what I've read.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Was it not Arsenal winning the title before Abramovich arrived ? 

The prem wasn't dull before the sugar daddies arrived and teams focused on home grown players plus the odd foreign expensive player.

Both Chelsea and City arrived and just bought whole squads 

They have one homegrown player between them ( Terry )
		
Click to expand...

amd where have arsenal been finishing since, below both the sugar daddy's and UTD. 

Arsenal ak were always gonna struggle for last 8 years as had less money and stadium to pay for. 

Im not saying the prem was dull before, but with the sky deals that kept coming, if not for sugar daddy's UTDs spending power would have made the gap bigger and therefor more difficult for competition to form.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			amd where have arsenal been finishing since, below both the sugar daddy's and UTD. 

Arsenal ak were always gonna struggle for last 8 years as had less money and stadium to pay for. 

Im not saying the prem was dull before, but with the sky deals that kept coming, if not for sugar daddy's UTDs spending power would have made the gap bigger and therefor more difficult for competition to form.
		
Click to expand...

We will go round in circles - so I'll just bow out in regards sugar daddies - think they are ruining football all over the continent


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Was it not Arsenal winning the title before Abramovich arrived ? 

The prem wasn't dull before the sugar daddies arrived and teams focused on home grown players plus the odd foreign expensive player.

Both Chelsea and City arrived and just bought whole squads 

*They have one homegrown player between them ( Terry )*

Click to expand...

*
*
based on minutes played, your starting 11 has 2 home grown players, hardly a massive improvement.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We will go round in circles - *so I'll just bow out* in regards sugar daddies - think they are ruining football all over the continent
		
Click to expand...

I just think they're a necessary evil. Not good in terms of natural progression, np but needed. 

Result must of hurt today lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			[/B]
based on minutes played, your starting 11 has 2 home grown players, hardly a massive improvement.
		
Click to expand...


Well it's three - but it's still a great deal more than 1 between two teams 

Especially when you add in all the other youngsters that have played over the two seasons - we haven't just bought whole squads in a period of a couple seasons.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I just think they're a necessary evil. Not good in terms of natural progression, np but needed. 

Result must of hurt today lol
		
Click to expand...

The prem would survive without them - nothing necessary abut them

Every defeat hurts.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it's three - but it's still a great deal more than 1 between two teams 

Especially when you add in all the other youngsters that have played over the two seasons - we haven't just bought whole squads in a period of a couple seasons.
		
Click to expand...

Not counting Sterling as home-grown are you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Not counting Sterling as home-grown are you?
		
Click to expand...

Arrived at the club before he was 16 and was a youngster so yes 

If he doesn't count then Chelsea and City have none as Terry was initially at West Ham Academy


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The prem would survive without them - nothing necessary abut them

Every defeat hurts.
		
Click to expand...

Pit would go on, of course it would. But would it be as competitive?

whos your third, I have flanagan and Gerrard. Sterling was from another youth set up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Arrived at the club before he was 16 and was a youngster so yes 

If he doesn't count then Chelsea and City have none as Terry was initially at West Ham Academy
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know that about JT. I'd say it's 2-0. Your not home grown if not grown at home.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Pit would go on, of course it would. But would it be as competitive?

whos your third, I have flanagan and Gerrard. Sterling was from another youth set up.
		
Click to expand...

But was also still in our youth set up for 3 years 

And yes the prem would still be competitive


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			If Chelsea win this weekend al second that.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This made me giggle 

:rofl:

View attachment 10177

Click to expand...

Glass houses eh rafa FACT......


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But was also still in our youth set up for 3 years 

And yes the prem would still be competitive
		
Click to expand...

You think so?
Of sourse nothing can be certain and its all if's but and maybes. But i would imagine it would be like the spl currently is. Spurs, Arsenal and liverpool (maybe everton) competiting for top 2-5 whilst utd (until fergie left) win easy titles.

on a side not, team of year just announced.

Cech
Coleman
Kompany
Cahill
Shaw
Lallana
Gerrard
Yaya
Hazard
Suarez
Sturridge


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 27, 2014)

Wasn't Oxlade-Chamberlain from the Portsmouth academy first as well?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Glass houses eh rafa FACT......
		
Click to expand...

?! Eh ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Wasn't Oxlade-Chamberlain from the Portsmouth academy first as well?
		
Click to expand...

Not as far as i'm aware. He may have ben courted by them due to his dads connection. But they don't really have a youth set up (academy). I can find no record of it online.

He joined us at 7. I'd say thats pretty much homegrown. Was happy to see the skate leave though. Don't thinl he'll do as well as Lallana or Walcott.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Wasn't Oxlade-Chamberlain from the Portsmouth academy first as well?
		
Click to expand...

Southampton from around the age of 8/9 ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

I see the Rose tinted glasses are out again. If only all clubs were like Liverpool. Thing is none of us actually believe it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I see the Rose tinted glasses are out again. If only all clubs were like Liverpool. Thing is none of us actually believe it.
		
Click to expand...


What are you talking about now ? Just blurt out irrelevant nonsense - step away from the alcohol :cheers:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are you talking about now ? Just blurt out irrelevant nonsense - step away from the alcohol :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Not as far as i'm aware. He may have ben courted by them due to his dads connection. But they don't really have a youth set up (academy). I can find no record of it online.

He joined us at 7. I'd say thats pretty much homegrown. Was happy to see the skate leave though. Don't thinl he'll do as well as Lallana or Walcott.
		
Click to expand...

Sure my old boss said he started at Pompey. Just wondered that was all!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Sure my old boss said he started at Pompey. Just wondered that was all!
		
Click to expand...

Your old boss was wrong lol

He's from portsmouth though.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Oh dear 

Click to expand...

Yes your comment was a bit silly and obviously incorrect and irrelevant :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

It appears that his fellow pros have voted Luiz Suarez as PFA Player of the Year - 30 goals in 30 games. Fully deserved award for a wonderful season of scintillating play :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It appears that his fellow pros have voted Luiz Suarez as PFA Player of the Year - 30 goals in 30 games. Fully deserved award for a wonderful season of scintillating play :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Fully agree.

Just seen motd, appears brendan got a little worked up bless him!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Hazard wins the Young Player of the Year - deserved


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Fully agree.

Just seen motd, appears brendan got a little worked up bless him!
		
Click to expand...

Tactics were all wrong,==" Parked bus" Liverpool struggle fact .== Sterling on the left Cole on the other side . A DRAW would have done very naÃ¯ve of Rodgers .== The first thing is NOT to lose.== Gerrard should never be behind the centre backs for this reason. ==The whole side were poor and I think they bottled it.   Sad to say but true.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2014)

Matic was immense.

Are we now the neutrals side again?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Tactics were all wrong,==" Parked bus" Liverpool struggle fact .== Sterling on the left Cole on the other side . A DRAW would have done very naÃ¯ve of Rodgers .== The first thing is NOT to lose.== Gerrard should never be behind the centre backs for this reason. ==The whole side were poor and I think they bottled it.   Sad to say but true.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty if managers have been out thought by mourinho, Rodgers will learn. He has a philosophy and I applaud that. But results win titles, not pats on the back. That being said, goal comes from an accident. And winner is when your stretched. Don't think Rodgers did too bad. You can't play for a draw, that never works. with a defence as pour as liverpools.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Tactics were all wrong,==" Parked bus" Liverpool struggle fact .== Sterling on the left Cole on the other side . A DRAW would have done very naÃ¯ve of Rodgers .== The first thing is NOT to lose.== Gerrard should never be behind the centre backs for this reason. ==The whole side were poor and I think they bottled it.   Sad to say but true.
		
Click to expand...


They won because of a slip - Maureen employed "no lose" tactics and got a bit of luck.

It's always going to be hard when the box is packed with 11 men


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They won because of a slip - Maureen employed "no lose" tactics and got a bit of luck.

It's always going to be hard when the box is packed with 11 men
		
Click to expand...

Mourinho wasn't lucky. You had no shot of any note til the 52nd minute. Mourinho had them set up for counter attack. They didn't sit back behid the half way line with no intention to attack,


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2014)

Not the greatest of games but Mourinho got there tactics spot on today. Rodgers only had to watch that game on Tuesday to realise they'd play exactly the same way regardless of who he played.

Onwards and upwards we just have to win our next 2 games and the rest will sort itself out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Mourinho wasn't lucky. You had no shot of any note til the 52nd minute. Mourinho had them set up for counter attack. They didn't sit back behid the half way line with no intention to attack,
		
Click to expand...

The goal came by a bit of luck with Gerrard slipping over - hence why I said "got a bit of luck "


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Not the greatest of games but Mourinho got there tactics spot on today. Rodgers only had to watch that game on Tuesday to realise they'd play exactly the same way regardless of who he played.

Onwards and upwards we just have to win our next 2 games and the rest will sort itself out.
		
Click to expand...

Will you be cheering your blue neighbours............


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Will you be cheering your blue neighbours............
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather stick my balls in acid than want that shower to win.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd rather stick my balls in acid than want that shower to win.
		
Click to expand...

I had yuor dilemma saints were relegated, needed a pompey win. Hard to say i was "happy" we got relegated.

Where do you think is your most likely avenue for help?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I had yuor dilemma saints were relegated, needed a pompey win. Hard to say i was "happy" we got relegated.

Where do you think is your most likely avenue for help?
		
Click to expand...

Jesus!!

Seriously i don't know, but whilst we can't control it we need to make sure we keep our side of the bargain and just hope i suppose.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Jesus!!

Seriously i don't know, but whilst we can't control it we need to make sure we keep our side of the bargain and just hope i suppose.
		
Click to expand...

I have a sneaky feeling chelsea will finish 2nd. Just not sure whether city or liverpool will cave? City on gd again can't surely happen........


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I have a sneaky feeling chelsea will finish 2nd. Just not sure whether city or liverpool will cave?* City on gd again can't surely happen.......*.
		
Click to expand...

If it happens then it'll be a kick in the balls but our own fault because you can't keep winning 6-3, 3-2,5-3 etc every week and expect to win the league.

We have played some excellent stuff this season but we need to cut out silly errors defensively.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 28, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If it happens then it'll be a kick in the balls but our own fault because you can't keep winning 6-3, 3-2,5-3 etc every week and expect to win the league.

We have played some excellent stuff this season but we need to cut out silly errors defensively.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, i think you won over for neutrals a the footy has been fun. But so was keegans. Some of best prem matches were between you n newcastle.

I've always thought it was easier to train defence than attack. So if you sort the defence you could be onto something special,


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree, i think you won over for neutrals a the footy has been fun. *But so was keegans*. Some of best prem matches were between you n newcastle.

I've always thought it was easier to train defence than attack. So if you sort the defence you could be onto something special,
		
Click to expand...

I think were more tactically aware than keegans newcastle tbh.

Individual errors Toure's back pass at west brom, Goalie screaming for the ball and missing it completely the list goes on.

But because we play with an aggressive forward 5 players we leave ourselves open and is the reason we concede goals. Rodgers needs to find another way to win especially for europe.

Under Rafa we'd never concede goals like we have this season because his tactics were different every week. Rodgers likes to play his way which is fair enough he's the manager.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 28, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I think were more tactically aware than keegans newcastle tbh.

Individual errors Toure's back pass at west brom, Goalie screaming for the ball and missing it completely the list goes on.

But because we play with an aggressive forward 5 players we leave ourselves open and is the reason we concede goals. Rodgers needs to find another way to win especially for europe.

Under Rafa we'd never concede goals like we have this season because his tactics were different every week. Rodgers likes to play his way which is fair enough he's the manager.
		
Click to expand...

 I agree, but errors are eradicated through practice. Having heard some of Rodgers interviews.It's almost as if he disregards defensive duties and just sees conceding as part of the game. Entertaining yes, better than Newcastle, maybe. But as you've said. Europe is gonna be a nightmare if you don't shut up shop a bit. As teams will just play the chelsea way.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Mourinho wasn't lucky. You had no shot of any note til the 52nd minute. Mourinho had them set up for counter attack. They didn't sit back behid the half way line with no intention to attack,
		
Click to expand...

Gerrard was too desperate to score a goal to make up for his howler. Jose got his tactics spot on. If Ba had looked up & picked Willian out it would have been 3.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2014)

Long way from over, I think all 3 will have another stab at throwing it away yet 

Everton don't roll over for nobody so City wont find it easy there. Will be an interesting couple of weeks :whoo:


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 28, 2014)

I see rogers is moaning about buses..... Haha


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 28, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I see rogers is moaning about buses..... Haha
		
Click to expand...

He let himself down yesterday after game IMO.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Everton don't roll over for nobody. Will be an interesting couple of weeks :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


They might in the act of neighbourly love! Especially if arsenal roll over the Geordies tonight as expected and sow up 4th place.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 28, 2014)

I was at Selhurst yesterday and v Man City it was a bit "boys v men".

I guess the fact we are safe now made it a strange atmosphere as well. Toure looked like the most crippled footballer I've seen when walking out for both halves, but, what a player!  City hardly broke sweat and we wouldn't have scored had we carried on playing on our own through half time!

It might be interesting next Monday when we play Liverpool though, there still could be some twists and turns yet before the champions are crowned


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2014)

Heard a Liverpool fan on talk sport this morning say he'd rather finish second and play attacking football than win the league by having to play defensively in some games. He may just get his wish


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 28, 2014)

Difficult to see Liverpool pulling back the goal difference now (as ManC are just as likely to stick in a 3-0 somewhere along the way, and that means they need two huge wins.

If ManC drop any points then it's back open for Liverpool to win both games and finish it.

For Chelsea to get anything more than 3rd (which Jose seems extremely happy about!!) then it need both Liverpool and man city to slip up on the run in.

ManC and Everton sounds like the biggest game of the final matches.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2014)

richy said:



			Heard a Liverpool fan on talk sport this morning say he'd rather finish second and play attacking football than win the league by having to play defensively in some games. He may just get his wish 

Click to expand...

 I think they have a filter on talksport, to only let divvies through. We may still win it though, we've still got Newcastle to improve our goal difference against.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank god Liverpool bottled it when it really mattered.


----------



## richy (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think they have a filter on talksport, to only let divvies through. We may still win it though, we've still got Newcastle to improve our goal difference against.

Click to expand...

Oh you'll be guaranteed at least 4 against us


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2014)

richy said:



			Oh you'll be guaranteed at least 4 against us
		
Click to expand...

Scoring isn't or hadn't been their problem, its leaking them at the other end which clearly is as you have to look down the table at 6th (Spurs) and then 9th (Newcastle) to find clubs who have conceded more, hence the goal difference which could be the deciding factor! Liverpool have conceded 20 more goals than Chelsea, that's a lot IMO and I think if they don't adopt a different tactic other than lets go out and score goals even if it means we will concede less at the other end, they'll be out of Europe very quickly. Man City is the closest club to us with 35 goals conceded and then Everton with 36 against our 26.

Once we sort out our situation up front, and with having the best defence in the league, I think next season it won't be so close :smirk:


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*They won because of a slip* - Maureen employed "no lose" tactics and got a bit of luck.

It's always going to be hard when the box is packed with 11 men
		
Click to expand...

He slipped when trying to correct his schoolboy error.



Liverpoolphil said:



*The goal came by a bit of luck with Gerrard slipping over* - hence why I said "got a bit of luck "
		
Click to expand...

No it didn't.  The goal came because of a schoolboy error by Gerrard, and in his effort to recover the situation, he fell over. :rofl:


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Slime said:



			He slipped when trying to correct his schoolboy error.



No it didn't.  The goal came because of a schoolboy error by Gerrard, and in his effort to recover the situation, he fell over.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


So he slipped which then allowed Ba a free run - thank you for confirming my initial statement - they got a bit of luck for the first goal :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 28, 2014)

Fish said:



			Once we sort out our situation up front, and with having the best defence in the league, I think next season it won't be so close :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing a few quid of Romans reserves can't fix! I agree, with a decent strike team, Chelsea will be a serious force to reckon with. Imagine if you would have had a suarez or an aguero this season? topic would have been closed weeks ago....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Nothing a few quid of Romans reserves can't fix! I agree, with a decent strike team, Chelsea will be a serious force to reckon with. Imagine if you would have had a suarez or an aguero this season? topic would have been closed weeks ago....
		
Click to expand...

I hope the get Costa because I can see him being a very big flop.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope the get Costa because I can see him being a very big flop.
		
Click to expand...

I had a costa today, burnt my tongue.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope the get Costa because I can see him being a very big flop.
		
Click to expand...

I can see him being excellent.  He'd be a good acquisition for any of the top teams.

It would be fantastic if Everton could nick a point next week, thus meaning it's all to play for on the final day.  Very tight finish, but for the joy it's been to watch them this year I really hope Liverpool do it.  They deserve it.  Steven Gerrard deserves it.


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope the get Costa because I can see him being a very big flop.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that, we have the perfect player in Lukaku who is young hungry and more importantly proven.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2014)

G.U.R said:



			I'd agree with that, we have the perfect player in Lukaku who is young hungry and more importantly proven.
		
Click to expand...

Great player, you should have played him this season - doesn't dive enough though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I had a costa today, burnt my tongue.
		
Click to expand...




Go for Starbucks instead


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Great player, you should have played him this season - doesn't dive enough though.

Click to expand...

I know, I said at the time we should have loaned him to Liverpool


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

G.U.R said:



			I'd agree with that, we have the perfect player in Lukaku who is young hungry and more importantly proven.
		
Click to expand...

Lot of talk about him not wanting to return to Chelsea because of the way he has been shoved out on loan - looking for a move abroad.


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lot of talk about him not wanting to return to Chelsea because of the way he has been shoved out on loan - looking for a move abroad.
		
Click to expand...

Yep read the reports too, hoping just paper talk like the Courtois stories, we'll see if an offer of first team football can persuade him. Still not the finished article but in spells has been immense.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I hope the get Costa because I can see him being a very big flop.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree (need a lie down now). 

He's had one good season and apparently he's the best in world?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

G.U.R said:



			Yep read the reports too, hoping just paper talk like the Courtois stories, we'll see if an offer of first team football can persuade him. Still not the finished article but in spells has been immense.
		
Click to expand...


Don't expect Courtois to ever play for you - can see him Real Madrid going for him

Wouldn't be surprised to see Dortmund making a bid for Lukaku


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They won *because of a slip* - Maureen employed "no lose" tactics and got a bit of luck.

It's always going to be hard when the box is packed with 11 men
		
Click to expand...

I repeat - wrong, they won because Gerrard mis-controlled the ball. If he'd not done that the goal wouldn't have been scored ............................. so thay'd have lost 0-1 instead.



Liverpoolphil said:



*The goal came by a bit of luck with Gerrard slipping over* - hence why I said "got a bit of luck "
		
Click to expand...

I repeat - wrong, the goal came because Gerrard mis-controlled the ball. If he'd not done that the goal wouldn't have been scored ............................. so thay'd have lost 0-1 instead.



Liverpoolphil said:



*So he slipped* which then allowed Ba a free run - thank you for confirming my initial statement - they got a bit of luck for the first goal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted. He did in fact slip because he'd let the ball roll under his foot. If he'd not done that the goal wouldn't have been scored ............................. so thay'd have lost 0-1 instead.

Sorry for the repetition, I feel it necessary in order for you to understand what happened.
And if that incident had never happened I expect Liverpool would have gone on to win by many, many goals ....................... if only Chelsea knew how lucky they were that GERRARD MIS-CONTROLLED THE BALL WHICH LED TO HIM FALLING OVER! Or maybe he dived?


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Slime said:



			I repeat - wrong, they won because Gerrard mis-controlled the ball. If he'd not done that the goal wouldn't have been scored ............................. so thay'd have lost 0-1 instead.



I repeat - wrong, the goal came because Gerrard mis-controlled the ball. If he'd not done that the goal wouldn't have been scored ............................. so thay'd have lost 0-1 instead.



Well spotted. He did in fact slip because he'd let the ball roll under his foot. If he'd not done that the goal wouldn't have been scored ............................. so thay'd have lost 0-1 instead.

Sorry for the repetition, I feel it necessary in order for you to understand what happened.
And if that incident had never happened I expect Liverpool would have gone on to win by many, many goals ....................... if only Chelsea knew how lucky they were that GERRARD MIS-CONTROLLED THE BALL WHICH LED TO HIM FALLING OVER! Or maybe he dived?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Ok :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 28, 2014)

sorry, did he slip or was he pushed?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			sorry, did he slip or was he pushed?
		
Click to expand...

He tripped over a mole hill :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He tripped over a mole hill :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Victor Moses is a mole?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			sorry, did he slip or was he pushed?
		
Click to expand...

Either way I still can't believe the ref didn't award a penalty to the scousers for the incident.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Victor Moses is a mole?
		
Click to expand...


Well I hear he does have trouble seeing things


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2014)

Fish said:



View attachment 10199

Click to expand...

Now that is brilliant, thanks *Fish*.


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 28, 2014)

Some beauties on twitter :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Good report on the PFA Player of the Year 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27178793

Savage's "Award"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27171297


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good report on the PFA Player of the Year 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27178793

Savage's "Award"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27171297

Click to expand...

Bet Torres is gutted at been called a flop by the Robbie Savage


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good report on the PFA Player of the Year 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27178793

Savage's "Award"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27171297

Click to expand...

Read it earlier, only problem is it's written by MR McNulty who

 loves utd and all things from the dark side. And tends to be a bit red in the eyes.

Love reading your educated replys phil, you're enthusiasm reminds me of the couple of weeks leading up to our famous epic win a couple of years ago v QPR.

one thing though phil you gotta remember to breathe in,  breathe out , breathe in breathe out. It's gonna be a mad 13 days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Read it earlier, only problem is it's written by MR McNulty who

 loves utd and all things from the dark side. And tends to be a bit red in the eyes.

Love reading your educated replys phil, you're enthusiasm reminds me of the couple of weeks leading up to our famous epic win a couple of years ago v QPR.

one thing though phil you gotta remember to breathe in,  breathe out , breathe in breathe out. *It's gonna be a mad 13 days.*

Click to expand...


I'm loving every minute of the ride mate. We haven't been here for so long now and even if we don't win - it's been a fantastic season. If don't win then certainly prefer City to win - always liked Pellegrini :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2014)

It's been brill up to yet though hasn't it.:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			It's been brill up to yet though hasn't it.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant mate - full of wonderful attacking football and goals galore - the amount us and you lot have scores is unreal:whoo:


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2014)

Proper gutted, when I went to city v Sunderland the other week you could buy tickets for last 3 games for Â£115. I passed on it.


aaaaaargh look like watching last game in Mary dees again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Proper gutted, when I went to city v Sunderland the other week you could buy tickets for last 3 games for Â£115. I passed on it.


aaaaaargh look like watching last game in Mary dees again. 

Click to expand...

Got tickets for the Newcastle game at the moment - have a feeling it will be a gut wrenching final day losing out on goal difference 

But being above the chavs would be a pleasing sight :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2014)

Still takes some getting used to going from being everyone's fave second team, coz you never won anything to being sat at the top table.


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2014)

A bit premature don't you think


----------



## Dodger (Apr 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			A bit premature don't you think

View attachment 10224

Click to expand...

No.

Do you suggest they wait until 12 hours before?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			A bit premature don't you think

View attachment 10224

Click to expand...


In Fairness it does say "IF" they probably have to look now to have it sorted in time ..

Love the "they said YNWA" pic tho that is funny ..

Everton to draw with city , pool can say they won they league but cant slag the blues because it was them who helped in the long run 

Mike H worst nightmare ha ha , eh Mr Harris ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			A bit premature don't you think

View attachment 10224

Click to expand...

 Same as this? :whoo:


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Same as this? :whoo:
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Wouldn't have needed hardly any stewards if their last parade was anything to go by. 75,000 fans turned out last time.
IF LFC win the title they will need a few more as the last parade had 750,000 fans turn up, hanging off lampposts, standing on cars, climbing trees just to see the team home.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Wouldn't have needed hardly any stewards if their last parade was anything to go by. 75,000 fans turned out last time.
IF LFC win the title they will need a few more as the last parade had 750,000 fans turn up, hanging off lampposts, standing on cars, climbing trees just to see the team home. 

Click to expand...

Maybe more people were working, what with it being in middle of London...........


----------



## Foxholer (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe more people were working, what with it being in middle of London...........
		
Click to expand...

Many were still on the way home from the match! I know my mate was! It still caused a lot of chaos in that part of London, though it doesn't take much to do that!

No need to plan for that one now though, they got well and truly walloped!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 3, 2014)

Big game at Goodison today(where City have a poor record).Barry missing & a few injury doubts for Everton tho so my money is on City.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Big game at Goodison today(where City have a poor record).Barry missing & a few injury doubts for Everton tho so my money is on City.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pinseeker for the kiss of death


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 3, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Cheers pinseeker for the kiss of death

Click to expand...

Look at it more as a vote of confidence mate


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2014)

Seems Moyes wasn't that bad after-all, its the united players that are Tom Kite, now losing to Sunderland, who got a draw at City and a win at the Bridge and then thumped Cardiff, what a turn around and fair play to them, my days been made by the Pikeys beating the **** at the Lane :whoo:

Sorry Mike, come on you Blues (City) :smirk:


----------



## Dodger (May 3, 2014)

Giggs out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			Seems Moyes wasn't that bad after-all, its the united players that are Tom Kite, now losing to Sunderland, who got a draw at City and a win at the Bridge and then thumped Cardiff, what a turn around and fair play to them, my days been made by the Pikeys beating the **** at the Lane :whoo:

Sorry Mike, come on you Blues (City) :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you there Fish. COME ON CITY!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Giggs out.
		
Click to expand...

Giggs breaks his first managerial record, losing to Sunderland for 1st time since 1968 :smirk:

Ole to be sacked also, is there a common dominator :mmm:

:smirk:


----------



## chrisg (May 3, 2014)

Get in 1-0......


----------



## Rooter (May 3, 2014)

Take a bow Barkley! Give that boy the keys to the city if they hold on!!!


----------



## Andy808 (May 3, 2014)

Toffees 1-0 up after 11 minutes.


----------



## Foxholer (May 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			Seems Moyes wasn't that bad after-all, its the united players that are Tom Kite, now losing to Sunderland, who got a draw at City and a win at the Bridge and then thumped Cardiff, what a turn around and fair play to them, 

Sorry Mike, come on you Blues (City) :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you could stay out of these threads! :rofl: 

MGL will be a happy Maccam!



Fish said:



			my days been made by the Pikeys beating the **** at the Lane :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Who? Where? If referring to WH v TH, it was at Upton Park! Though the score was even better at WHL!


----------



## Andy808 (May 3, 2014)

1-1 now


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			1-1 now
		
Click to expand...

You're a bit behind, 1 - 3 now!


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2014)

City win the title and Arsenal win the bigger trophy of finishing 4th place


----------



## Piece (May 3, 2014)

City aren't breaking sweat for this. It must be this special Liverpudlian bond we've all heard about.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2014)

Piece said:



			City aren't breaking sweat for this. It must be this special Liverpudlian bond we've all heard about.  

Click to expand...

Indeed, Gary Neville commented on it in the first halfâ€¦â€¦.

Hang on, it's on again, now 2 - 3.


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed, Gary Neville commented on it in the first halfâ€¦â€¦.

Hang on, it's on again, now 2 - 3.
		
Click to expand...

Squeaky bum time in the Man City camp!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Squeaky bum time in the Man City camp!
		
Click to expand...

Just about got away with it.


----------



## Andy808 (May 3, 2014)

Can't see City messing up against Villa or the Hammers at home so feel they have the title in the bag now.


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2014)

Wooo Hooo :whoo::whoo::whoo:.


*Slime*.


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Can't see City messing up against Villa or the Hammers at home so feel they have the title in the bag now.
		
Click to expand...

But Liverpool still have to beat us on Monday.... Not a certainty!


----------



## Andy808 (May 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			But Liverpool still have to beat us on Monday.... Not a certainty!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not a certainty for sure. They have been playing really well lately with some amazing results. Even if Liverpool win the last two games it will be decided on goal difference which city are far and away superior in that respect.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Squeaky bum time in the Man City camp!
		
Click to expand...

Ah can assure you there was more than a squeak in my pants at the end. Flipping Eck.

not happy with toure and augero going off.


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			You obviously don't go and are an armchair supporter, the sh!t from the Lane is what Spurs are called, more so by Chelsea, not referring to where they just played :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely can't be a reference to where they had just played, Chelsea are at home to Norwich this weekend aren't they........


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2014)

Back to the title race. I think it is going to be an interesting final day as I see Liverpool and City going into it on level points, but City have basically got an extra point thanks to the better goal difference.

Arsenal now have had a successful season, they have made 4th and Everton have got 5th sorted


----------



## sawtooth (May 3, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Arsenal now have had a successful season, they have made 4th
		
Click to expand...

Yep, if Arsenal win the cup as well then happy days. Rubbish manager that Wenger


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Yep, if Arsenal win the cup as well then happy days. Rubbish manager that Wenger

Click to expand...

No one says he rubbish and anyone that does is not very knowledgeable about football. He just needs to sort his team out and have a higher aim for the season that finishing 4th, if I was an Arsenal supporter I would want ot be involved in the title race.


----------



## sawtooth (May 3, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			No one says he rubbish and anyone that does is not very knowledgeable about football.
		
Click to expand...

Some do and yes you're right they don't know about football. 

We've been in the race but injuries to key players put pay to our chances this year. Happened to Utd with Van Persie and could have almost cost City the title losing Toure , Silva, Aguero etc.

You do need a bit of lady luck as well to win a league.


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Some do and yes you're right they don't know about football. 

We've been in the race but injuries to key players put pay to our chances this year. Happened to Utd with Van Persie and could have almost cost City the title losing Toure , Silva, Aguero etc.

You do need a bit of lady luck as well to win a league.
		
Click to expand...

Without a doubt, you can't go through 38 games to win the title without lady luck being on your side. Look at last week with Gerrard, probably the first time in his career he has done something like that, just unlucky it was in a game as big as that. City had a stroke of luck at Anfield last week and it has probably won them the league.

But saying about injuries and players being out, I just think that is all part of it. City have lost some big players to injuries this season. Liverpool started the season without Suarez and had to play without Sturridge for a few games. THe Lucas injury was a bit of a blow too. Not really being able to play a CB pairing on a regular basis because of injuries does not help either. But at hte end of the day you just have to put up with it and move on, all teams will suffer at some point because of injuries, it then just falls on the rest of the players to pull their socks up when a big player is out.


----------



## sawtooth (May 3, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			But at the end of the day you just have to put up with it and move on.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I do:thup:

As long as we are there competing and we get strengthen next year who knows. We are not as far away from winning the league than some might think.


----------



## MadAdey (May 3, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			That's exactly what I do:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You have to with football. No doubt some fellow LIverpool fans will see the loss at home to Chelsea is going to cost us the league. I think the loss as Hull and draw at home to Villa are the bad points to drop. But hey ho, who cares we have gone from 7th last year to being joint top with 2 games to go, so I am happy.



sawtooth said:



			As long as we are there competing and we get strengthen next year who knows. We are not as far away from winning the league than some might think.
		
Click to expand...

7 points behind does not look that far, but it is another 3 wins to be fighting for the title. But you never know, a midfield general and a top class striker could be all that is needed to make those extra few points up.


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2014)

Fish said:



			my days been made by the Pikeys beating the **** *at* the Lane :whoo:
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			You obviously don't go and are an armchair supporter, the sh!t *from *the Lane is what Spurs are called, more so by Chelsea, not referring to where they just played :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Amazing the difference changing a single word makes isn't it! 

And while I'm indeed more a supporter than a fan - having been to Stamford Bridge as often as Upton Park, and Highbury and Emirates more often - I tend to restrict my expression of other teams/fans (with 1 exception for some reason) to non-offensive descriptions, unlike yourself.

It never ceases to amaze me how otherwise reasonably sane and sensible folk can morph into football fan (aka tribe) mode!


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			...
Arsenal now have had a successful season, they have made 4th...
		
Click to expand...

No. But they've achieved 1 of their targets. And they will almost certainly achieve another at the end of the season - a profit, like they have for all but 1 year since 1996 (and possibly further). None of the other clubs can match that - nor Champions League qualification every year since 1998/9.

The FA Cup would be a bonus for them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 4, 2014)

We seem to have lost the Liverpool guys from this thread.

Hope they still win.


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2014)

City with two home games. Villa, who are looking like they're finding a hint of form - City to win. West Ham, who proved against Chelsea that they know how to park a bus... could this be City's tough one... nah, City to win.

Liverpool @ Crystal Palace. City might just not need to win their last match after this - a draw. Liverpool home to Newcastle, at hatful of goals for Liverpool, hopefully.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Tashyboy (May 4, 2014)

Fergie asleep watching the rags and 
giggsy with his head in his hands. Priceless

should be a picture linked from daily star.


----------



## Andy808 (May 4, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 10290

Click to expand...

There was no bubble to be totally honest. We were as surprised as anyone else to be in that position with so few games to play.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			There was no bubble to be totally honest. We were as surprised as anyone else to be in that position with so few games to play.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but I don't believe the whole "were just happy to be top 4" rubbish. So basically Liverpool are happy to do something that Wenger gets slated for every year. Rodgers blew it & looks like Stevie G will retire without winning the league.


----------



## Andy808 (May 4, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry mate but I don't believe the whole "were just happy to be top 4" rubbish. So basically Liverpool are happy to do something that Wenger gets slated for every year. Rodgers blew it & looks like Stevie G will retire without winning the league.
		
Click to expand...

No we aren't happy with top 4 but it's a huge step in the right direction from finishing 7th last season to being in the title hunt still with two games to go. Anything can still happen but I think city will win it on goal difference now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			No we aren't happy with top 4 but it's a huge step in the right direction from finishing 7th last season to being in the title hunt still with two games to go. Anything can still happen but I think city will win it on goal difference now.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure,I wouldn't be surprised if Palace get something tomorrow.


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry mate but I don't believe the whole "were just happy to be top 4" rubbish. So basically Liverpool are happy to do something that Wenger gets slated for every year. Rodgers blew it & looks like Stevie G will retire without winning the league.
		
Click to expand...

Slight difference though. Wenger has gone from winning league titles to being happy with CL qualification. Rogers has got us back into the CL for the first time since 2009/10 where we finished third not getting to the knock-out rounds. 

At the start of the season any LIverpool fan would tell you that 4th place was the aim for the season, but after playing so well, not wining the title will be disappointing.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Wenger has gone from winning league titles to being happy with CL qualification.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt he is 'happy'.... Having been a winner 'losing' tends to hurt more... I suspect Mr Wenger is no different to anyone else in this respect... Plus another year he doesn't get paid the full amount of his performance bonus ...


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Slight difference though. Wenger has gone from winning league titles to being happy with CL qualification. Rogers has got us back into the CL for the first time since 2009/10 where we finished third not getting to the knock-out rounds. 

At the start of the season any LIverpool fan would tell you that 4th place was the aim for the season, but after playing so well, not wining the title will be disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

So Liverpool challenge once in how many years compared to Arsenal challenging or being top 4 for the last 15 years or so, yet in the one season they do so guess what, they pipe up and have an opinion on exactly how every other club should be doing it. The amount of Liverpool fans who have crawled out from everywhere this year is quite amusing.

Lets see how next season goes when you have the additional fixtures and travel of the Champions League and hence have to deal with a lot more injuries/resting of players than you have currently, oh and maybe if Suarez decides he prefers the sun in Madrid.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)

fundy said:



			So Liverpool challenge once in how many years compared to Arsenal challenging or being top 4 for the last 15 years or so, yet in the one season they do so guess what, they pipe up and have an opinion on exactly how every other club should be doing it. The amount of Liverpool fans who have crawled out from everywhere this year is quite amusing.

Lets see how next season goes when you have the additional fixtures and travel of the Champions League and hence have to deal with a lot more injuries/resting of players than you have currently, oh and maybe if Suarez decides he prefers the sun in Madrid.
		
Click to expand...

only be 6 extra games in the Champions league


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We seem to have lost the Liverpool guys from this thread.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking exactly that, I can't think why!


*Slime*.


----------



## brendy (May 4, 2014)

Slime said:



			I was thinking exactly that, I can't think why!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Last game was a week ago, what has happened that needs discussing them? Chelsea fans etc are all hot air and need to spout off regularly to ease the pressure on their wee brains, we dont!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)

First City & Everton fans chanting  "Steve Gerrard, Gerrard, he slipped on his effin arse, he gave it to Demba Ba. Steve Gerrard, Gerrard." 
& now Chelsea :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)

brendy said:



			Last game was a week ago, what has happened that needs discussing them? Chelsea fans etc are all hot air and need to spout off regularly to ease the pressure on their wee brains, we dont! 

Click to expand...

Plenty of spouting off from a Liverpool fan after Chelsea got knocked out of CL. Suppose it's inevitable when you've been out of the comp for so long


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We seem to have lost the Liverpool guys from this thread.

Hope they still win.
		
Click to expand...


I'm still here Doon :cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Plenty of spouting off from a Liverpool fan after Chelsea got knocked out of CL. Suppose it's inevitable when you've been out of the comp for so long 

Click to expand...

4 seasons isn't so long.


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2014)

Gonna be quiet without the Chelsea presence now!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Gonna be quiet without the Chelsea presence now!
		
Click to expand...

They're all at the game.....oh hang on.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)

Chelsea v Norwich could have gone on all night & neither would have scored.


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			They're all at the game.....oh hang on.....
		
Click to expand...

Busy day Stu baby? 

We gonna arrange a rematch soon? I'm still waking up in cold sweats after last week.


----------



## Dodger (May 4, 2014)

He really is a classless prick.

I actually hate Mourinho.

If he was British the Press would rip him apart.


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2014)

Oh we'll looks like the PL is nearly wrapped up. Chelsea will be 3rd, Arsenal 4th and Everton are in the Europa league. The bottom 3 will more or less stay as they are, as Sunderland should pick up the point they need to guarantee safety. So just leaves 1 thing to sort out, the winners. Liverpool to beat Palace and Villa to get a draw at City, so we go into the last game 2 points clear....:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2014)

Dodger said:



			He really is a classless prick.

I actually hate Mourinho.

If he was British the Press would rip him apart.
		
Click to expand...

whats he said now then?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Oh we'll looks like the PL is nearly wrapped up. Chelsea will be 3rd, Arsenal 4th and Everton are in the Europa league. The bottom 3 will more or less stay as they are, as Sunderland should pick up the point they need to guarantee safety. So just leaves 1 thing to sort out, the winners. Liverpool to beat Palace and Villa to get a draw at City, so we go into the last game 2 points clear....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Could still be a twist,I think City probably deserve it  tbh.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2014)

Dodger said:



			He really is a classless prick.

I actually hate Mourinho.

If he was British the Press would rip him apart.
		
Click to expand...

The British press are so far up his backside they can't hear what he says.


----------



## Dodger (May 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			whats he said now then?
		
Click to expand...

Slating Norwich for parking the bus.

If they came out and played Chelsea would have thumped them so rightly so to try and remain in with a chance of taking 3 points they tried to score on the break.

Mourinho needs to take a look at himself to see why they can't break down well organised teams........no width,no creativity and to be honest they were lucky they didn't lose all 3 points.

The Special One is not even close to being special.His record over the last couple of years show that.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Busy day Stu baby? 

We gonna arrange a rematch soon? I'm still waking up in cold sweats after last week.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear I've scarred you!

Been up at Pleasington today  with Coolio,Jocko and Chorleys finest in thier open, had 41pts with Coolio and the real golfers had 38pts

I'm up for a rematch where you  want to play?


----------



## bluewolf (May 4, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Glad to hear I've scarred you!

Been up at Pleasington today  with Coolio,Jocko and Chorleys finest in thier open, had 41pts with Coolio and the real golfers had 38pts

I'm up for a rematch where you  want to play?
		
Click to expand...

your place. I couldn't face being turned over on my own course again!!!


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Could still be a twist,I think City probably deserve it  tbh.
		
Click to expand...

definitely not over yet. Villa had a good win yesterday and will go into the game confident with no pressure as they are clear of the drop zone now so just playing for fun over the last 2 games. Then you have Palace who have been on a good run lately so like villa are going to be confident and playing for other fun. 

But if Liverpool do not win tomorrow then it is all over IMO?


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Slating Norwich for parking the bus.

If they came out and played Chelsea would have thumped them so rightly so to try and remain in with a chance of taking 3 points they tried to score on the break.

Mourinho needs to take a look at himself to see why they can't break down well organised teams........no width,no creativity and to be honest they were lucky they didn't lose all 3 points.

The Special One is not even close to being special.His record over the last couple of years show that.
		
Click to expand...

it is things like that make him look a total dick. Parked the bus in Madrid and at Anfield, but he sees it as master tactics, when a bottom of the table team does it though he throws the teddy out of the pram.


----------



## chrisd (May 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			it is things like that make him look a total dick. Parked the bus in Madrid and at Anfield, but he sees it as master tactics, when a bottom of the table team does it though he throws the teddy out of the pram.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Adey I thought the same as you!


Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			definitely not over yet. Villa had a good win yesterday and will go into the game confident with no pressure as they are clear of the drop zone now so just playing for fun over the last 2 games. Then you have Palace who have been on a good run lately so like villa are going to be confident and playing for other fun. 

But if Liverpool do not win tomorrow then it is all over IMO?
		
Click to expand...

Me & my mate was talking about this the other day when picking our bets out. You can either look at it that way or you can say Villa have nothing to play for & will be thinking about the World Cup or the beach.


----------



## Dodger (May 4, 2014)

I would be amazed if Villa even come close to giving City a game......they are dreadful and won yesterday against a Hull side that appear to be free wheeling the last few league games in an attempt to stay injury free for the cup final.

5-0 City.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			your place. I couldn't face being turned over on my own course again!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha let me know when's best for you sir:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To be honest Adey I thought the same as you!


Roll on tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

i ii liked him when he was here first time around with Chelsea. Listening to him in interviews was always entertaining, now it is like he is so full of his own hype after going round Europe for a few years winning trophies.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2014)

Slime said:



			I was thinking exactly that, I can't think why!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Well we haven't played since last Sunday so not sure what it is we were supposed to say 

Still looking like a great season for us - either going to finish 1st or 2nd - never would have believed that could happen this season when CL qualification was the target

Not sure why you would be so chirpy - all the way down the table there after another defeat at home - this time with Giggs in charge - Moyes back in :rofl:

Oh and good to see Maureen keeps displaying what a classy guy he really is


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well we haven't played since last Sunday so not sure what it is we were supposed to say 

Still looking like a great season for us - either going to finish 1st or 2nd - never would have believed that could happen this season when CL qualification was the target

*Not sure why you would be so chirpy* - all the way down the table there after another defeat at home - this time with Giggs in charge - Moyes back in :rofl:

Oh and good to see Maureen keeps displaying what a classy guy he really is
		
Click to expand...

I'm chirpy for two reasons Phil:

1. It's only football and, although I'm very passionate about it, I don't let it affect my life too much.
2. I'm off to Spain on Tuesday for a week with seven games of golf booked.


*Slime*.


----------



## MadAdey (May 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well we haven't played since last Sunday so not sure what it is we were supposed to say 

Still looking like a great season for us - either going to finish 1st or 2nd - never would have believed that could happen this season when CL qualification was the target
		
Click to expand...

With you on that. There is not much to talk about, City won at Everton and we do not play until tomorrow night. Coming this close and not winning it will be disappointing, but I will be happy with 2nd which is almost guaranteed now.


----------



## Andy808 (May 4, 2014)

Norwich's hopes of staying in the Premier League remain alive after they dented Chelsea's title ambitions with a hard-fought draw at Stamford Bridge.

Click to expand...

From BBC sport. 
Dented is the understatement of the season! They now need Liverpool AND City to lose their last two games to take the title. 
I can't see that happening.


----------



## Rumpokid (May 4, 2014)

Hi Liverpool football guys..For all those that are happy with second place,,Don't forget 2nd is 1st loser


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry mate but I don't believe the whole "were just happy to be top 4" rubbish. So basically Liverpool are happy to do something that Wenger gets slated for every year. Rodgers blew it & looks like Stevie G will retire without winning the league.
		
Click to expand...

Is Rodgers blowing it as much as Mourinho? Winning 11 out of the last 12, then being defeated by a bus. Compared to losing to Sunderland at home, Villa away, Palace away and drawing to Norwich at home.

Then again it probably doesn't hurt you so much - you seem to be an anti- Liverpool/united/arsenal delete as appropriate, rather than an actual chelsea supporter.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm chirpy for two reasons Phil:

1. It's only football and, although I'm very passionate about it, I don't let it affect my life too much.
2. I'm off to Spain on Tuesday for a week with seven games of golf booked.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Might be the only European tour you get on for a while.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is Rodgers blowing it as much as Mourinho? Winning 11 out of the last 12, then being defeated by a bus. Compared to losing to Sunderland at home, Villa away, Palace away and drawing to Norwich at home.

Then again it probably doesn't hurt you so much - you seem to be an anti- Liverpool/united/arsenal delete as appropriate, rather than an actual chelsea supporter.
		
Click to expand...

Calm yourself down there matey. Not sure why you felt the need to mention Mourinho i never said I believed him either.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2014)

Palace v Liverpool today, I'm excited already!!


----------



## Paperboy (May 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Palace v Liverpool today, I'm excited already!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice too see, someone not slagging someone else off on this thread!!
There really is a lot of testosterone and vitriol on this thread.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Might be the only European tour you get on for a while.

Click to expand...



That's a plus side of losing to sun'land especially spurs losing to west ham 6th looked possible and don't want that Europa league nonsense when there's all these high profile money making friendlies in the offing :mmm:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Palace v Liverpool today, I'm excited already!!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy party atmosphere last home game and all that especially being safe  .


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Nice too see, someone not slagging someone else off on this thread!!
There really is a lot of testosterone and vitriol on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

And an awful lot of tosh, which is why some of us are choosing not to participate.


----------



## Swingalot (May 5, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Enjoy party atmosphere last home game and all that especially being safe  . 

Click to expand...

8pm kick off and meeting in the boozer at 1pm.........party atmosphere here we come!

Whatever the score tonight, will be a cracking atmosphere and we are determined to have a last home game party. 

Pride of south London and that will do for us.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Enjoy party atmosphere last home game and all that especially being safe  . 

Click to expand...

I would like the manic game that typifies our season. Last weeks game against Man City was too sterile, we didn't need anything from it and City were miles too good and I found myself admiring their play but also a little bored.

I would like Liverpool to win the league, can't wait to see Suarez and Sturridge etc but want a real game for what will be my last season ticket match


----------



## c1973 (May 5, 2014)

Good luck to Liverpool tonight. I hope they win by quite a few (no offence to Palace fans) so the GD is pretty equal going into the last game, would be a cracking end to the season if it was still pretty even between them and City.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2014)

c1973 said:



			no offence to Palace fans
		
Click to expand...


Loads of offence taken!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 5, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Calm yourself down there matey. Not sure why you felt the need to mention Mourinho i never said I believed him either.
		
Click to expand...

 I mentioned Mourinho as you said Rodgers had blown the title. With Chelsea's recent results, I;d say that he was more guilty of blowing it-would you not agree?


----------



## c1973 (May 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Loads of offence taken!!!
		
Click to expand...

Whoops  well none was intended. Hopefully Palace win by plenty next week.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Whoops  well none was intended. Hopefully Palace win by plenty next week. 

Click to expand...

Sorry, not talking to you now!! :whoo:   Leaving for the game in an hour watch we don't come via your place!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

Good to see he is getting the plaudits his talents deserved 

Fully deserved award

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27283858


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Whoops  well none was intended. Hopefully Palace win by plenty next week. 

Click to expand...

Against Fulham that's a strong possibility


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

That's dropped the blood pressure a bit.......


----------



## c1973 (May 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Against Fulham that's a strong possibility
		
Click to expand...

Well he says he's not talking to me, so that being the case I'd be happy to see Fulham win.


----------



## Andy808 (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			That's dropped the blood pressure a bit.......
		
Click to expand...

Not really as Palace are pushing hard now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

Atmosphere sounds amazing !


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

Here we go, biggest 45 mins of the season so far..........


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see he is getting the plaudits his talents deserved 

*Fully deserved award*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27283858

Click to expand...

I must have heard it wrongly. 
I thought he's won the Football Biters Award .


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

Slime said:



			I must have heard it wrongly. 
I thought he's won the Football Biters Award .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Old and boring now 

Onto the game 

Cracking start - 2 quick goals , 3 or 4 more would be a bonus


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

Get in there, let's narrow that GD a bit......


----------



## Andy808 (May 5, 2014)

SAS strikes again. One each for the lads and keep em coming!


----------



## evahakool (May 5, 2014)

Good luck to Liverpool 0-3 looking good,few more would be good, oh and I'm  a Spurs fan.


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Old and boring now
		
Click to expand...

Really?


*Slime*.


----------



## Andy808 (May 5, 2014)

Great goal from Palace and didn't give Mignolet a chance.


----------



## evahakool (May 5, 2014)

Slime said:



			Really?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Andy808 (May 5, 2014)

WTH is going on? ANOTHER goal for Palace now 2-3!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

Slime said:



			Really?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yes :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

What a game - fair play to palace


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

Well well well


----------



## Andy808 (May 5, 2014)

Oh very dear 3-3.


----------



## ger147 (May 5, 2014)

Oops...


----------



## Andy808 (May 5, 2014)

To be fair their keeper has made some fantastic saves.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2014)

Re OP. 

Man City, they may not even need all wins.................


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

Liverpool nearly bottled it against Norwich and are they going to bottle it against Palace. This is a full team slip


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Liverpool nearly bottled it against Norwich and are they going to bottle it against Palace. This is a full team slip
		
Click to expand...


Or it's a great fight back from Palace with a cracking performance from Gayle in the second half - Palace deserve a lot of credit for the second half


----------



## Andy808 (May 5, 2014)

At least we won't lose it on goal difference now. :rofl:


----------



## Dodger (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

Well we need City to lose now 

But what a fantastic game - great advert for the prem 

Fantastic noise from Palace fans and what a great comeback from them 

Much respect for them 

Gutted for us and gutted for the players - Suarez in tears .


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

Suarez must have been taught by JT ah bless his little cottons.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 5, 2014)

O M G  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Suarez must have been taught by JT ah bless his little cottons.
		
Click to expand...

 I wonder if all those who mocked JT will do they same here..................


----------



## Astraeus (May 5, 2014)

Too disappointed to see Liverpool give up the title.

But WOW.


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

Oh well the big old sieve called the Liverpool defence has cost us the league. The forwards did their job and 3 goals, then the defence goes and let 3 goals in......


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

If they can't win the title from their position with nothing else to concentrate on, I can't see it happen when in Champions League. May be another 24 years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I wonder if all those who mocked JT will do they same here..................
		
Click to expand...


You really do pick your time to drop little bits of bait.


----------



## Dodger (May 5, 2014)

A huge arse fall out by Liverpool tonight.

Carragher spot on as usual.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 5, 2014)

Ha Ha Haaaaa 3-0 and they  it up 3-0 and they  it up :rofl:

City the title is yours :thup:


----------



## richy (May 5, 2014)

Maybe the should of parked the bus in the second half. Oh wait they don't believe in that and would rather finish second :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You really do pick your time to drop little bits of bait.
		
Click to expand...

So it's only you who's allowed to mock teams. Cry into ya soup mate.

If you don't like liverpool being mocked, maybe try restraint yourself........


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

Come on the villa, if they can squeeze a point there is still a chance.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

No team should draw from being 3 goals up. Total lack of discipline from whole team not just defence and the manager should never be to proud to shore things up. Boring as it may be but when fighting for title and 3 up the bus needs to be parked.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Come on the villa, if they can squeeze a point there is still a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Your having a laugh... They are going to spank us :rofl:


----------



## Dodger (May 5, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			No team should draw from being 3 goals up. Total lack of discipline from whole team not just defence and the manager to never be to proud to shore things up. Boring as it may be but when fighting for title and 3 up the bus needs to be parked
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh but that's not the 'Liverpool Way' though.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			No team should draw from being 3 goals up. Total lack of discipline from whole team not just defence and the manager to never be to proud to shore things up. Boring as it may be but when fighting for title and 3 up the bus needs to be parked
		
Click to expand...

 I agree, respect to Rodgers for his approach to attack, but in more than one interview he's sems dismissive of defensive work.

Now without his ideas liverpool wouldn't be where they are so credit for that, but with just a little bit of defensive work they could of had an elusive title sewn up!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Oh well the big old sieve called the Liverpool defence has cost us the league. The forwards did their job and 3 goals, then the defence goes and let 3 goals in......
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you attack as a team and defend as a team.

True the two centre-backs are not the best but remember the old adage it is as important what you do without the ball as what you do with it!


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

I have the upmost confidence in Villa............I think 

what will be will be. If I had been offered second at the start of the season I would have been happy. Just a bit disappointing that another por defensive performance has let us down again, it jus so happens we did not get away with it tonight.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Come on the villa, if they can squeeze a point there is still a chance.
		
Click to expand...

The way the season has gone nothing is certain yet mate - I would not shock me to see City drop points at either teams


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 5, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I wonder if all those who mocked JT will do they same here..................
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: 


:whoo:


----------



## the hammer (May 5, 2014)

Gary Neville is struggling to keep a straight face.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 5, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Gary Neville is struggling to keep a straight face.
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (May 5, 2014)

Liverpool's problem is Agger not playing enough. Good defender and comfortable on the ball. Unlike Sakho and Toure, that has been our biggest down fall.

As others have said Palace in the second half where brilliant.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I have the upmost confidence in Villa............I think 

what will be will be. If I had been offered second at the start of the season I would have been happy. Just a bit disappointing that another por defensive performance has let us down again, it jus so happens we did not get away with it tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree :thup:

 Been a great season and sitting top of the prem again :thup: 

Trophy not handed out yet


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Liverpool won't win it - they let too many goals in.
It's alright playing with the attitude of Brazil " well score one more than you" but sooner or later they won't
You don't win the League letting more than a goal a game - yeah, they'll win plenty of games but they'll draw and lose enough too because of a dodgy defence.
		
Click to expand...

They still have a chance but I have a feeling what I predicted back in March will be correct.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The way the season has gone nothing is certain yet mate - I would not shock me to see City drop points at either teams
		
Click to expand...

And that could let my lot back in. Come on you blues


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...


He can just look at the table and see where Man UTD are sitting if he wants a giggle :thup:


----------



## richy (May 5, 2014)

I predict Liverpool fail to make it out of the group stages of the CL next season


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but you attack as a team and defend as a team.

True the two centre-backs are not the best but remember the old adage it is as important what you do without the ball as what you do with it!
		
Click to expand...

When you are attacking and have the ball at the other end of the pitch you expect the defensive side to be switched on, it wasn't like the forwards where being lazy. Palace smashed us on the counter, that is up to the defence and one of the CM to keep control of.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

richy said:



			I predict Liverpool fail to make it out of the group stages of the CL next season
		
Click to expand...

Well I suppose it's only 4 months away and a transfer window to buy new players.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

Unless Brenda changes his ways I am afraid Liverpool will never win the title with him there. When asked did he see the tide changing he said no. EH!!!!  Then asked did he not think about bringing on a defender at 3-2 and he goes on about protecting the sides hence Moses for Sturridge.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			When you are attacking and have the ball at the other end of the pitch you expect the defensive side to be switched on, it wasn't like the forwards where being lazy. Palace smashed us on the counter, that is up to the defence and one of the CM to keep control of.
		
Click to expand...

Thats very true, i'd be interested to see how much of your training time is split between defence and attack?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Unless Brenda changes his ways I am afraid Liverpool will never win the title with him there. When asked did he see the tide changing he said no. EH!!!!  Then asked did he not think about bringing on a defender at 3-2 and he goes on about protecting the sides hence Moses for Sturridge.
		
Click to expand...

Well i suppose he has done well then if he finishes above Maureen this season :thup:


----------



## the hammer (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He can just look at the table and see where Man UTD are sitting if he wants a giggle :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why would that make him giggle?


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			When you are attacking and have the ball at the other end of the pitch you expect the defensive side to be switched on, it wasn't like the forwards where being lazy. Palace smashed us on the counter, that is up to the defence and one of the CM to keep control of.
		
Click to expand...

Your lot obviously didn't learn when Chelsea did you with two goals, Notwich did score two and could of had a 3rd on the counter attack. You only have yourselves to blame. I can see you get countered once, maybe twice but no excuses for 3.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Why would that make him giggle?
		
Click to expand...


Well it's making lots of others giggle :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well i suppose he has done well then if he finishes above Maureen this season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Come on Phil we are all disappointed and upset. DO not let this thread turn into another argument between Chelsea and Liverpool fans. BE the bigger man and let them shoot their mouths off. 

Just be happy that we have turned a corner this year and got back into Europe, with a good league season to go with it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Your lot obviously didn't learn when Chelsea did you with two goals, Notwich did score two and could of had a 3rd on the counter attack. You only have yourselves to blame. I can see you get countered once, maybe twice but no excuses for 3.
		
Click to expand...

It's entertained the fans - it's been wonderful to watch this season , wonderful attacking football with areas that need to be looked at 

Despite a struggling defence we still have a chance to win 

The positives this season far out strip any negatives


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Come on Phil we are all disappointed and upset. DO not let this thread turn into another argument between Chelsea and Liverpool fans. BE the bigger man and let them shoot their mouths off. 

Just be happy that we have turned a corner this year and got back into Europe, with a good league season to go with it.
		
Click to expand...

Who is turning it into an argument. I have just quoted what Brendan said in his interview. You are the one that has brought it up


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			When you are attacking and have the ball at the other end of the pitch you expect the defensive side to be switched on, it wasn't like the forwards where being lazy. Palace smashed us on the counter, that is up to the defence and one of the CM to keep control of.
		
Click to expand...

The first and third goals were not counter attacks. They came from there being no pressure on the ball.

I am no Chelsea fan and would concede that when it comes to scoring he is a disaster but I see no one amongst Liverpool's attackers who puts pressure on the opposition when they have the ball as well as Fernando Torres.


----------



## LanDog (May 5, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I wonder if all those who mocked JT will do they same here..................
		
Click to expand...

I'll do it!

Massive laugh in the face to both of them


----------



## shagster (May 5, 2014)

stupidity throwing away a 3 goal lead and not at least getting a draw at home to chelsea
would not like to be a dj in liverpool tonight
lot of merchandise to shift with premier league winners all over it
your best chance for over 20 years, and with city and chelsea getting better and united unable to get any worse next year, more than likely another 20 years before your next big chance
can see saurez going to a big club next year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

shagster said:



			stupidity throwing away a 3 goal lead and not at least getting a draw at home to chelsea
would not like to be a dj in liverpool tonight
lot of merchandise to shift with premier league winners all over it
your best chance for over 20 years, and with city and chelsea getting better and united unable to get any worse next year, more than likely another 20 years before your next big chance
can see saurez going to a* big club next year*

Click to expand...

Already at one of the biggest in Europe :thup:


----------



## Jdb2005 (May 5, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/M6MtJ3gTePl


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 5, 2014)

richy said:



			I predict Liverpool fail to make it out of the group stages of the CL next season
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that bet, Richy - box of Pro-v's, and none of that refurbed rubbish.

Gutted - At 60 mins I was saying drag Lucas off (who was offering nothing), put Coutinho on and try to get 5 or 6 to really put the pressure on city. Especially with Newcastle to come at Anfield. We should have gone for it more. Lets face it with better finishing, and decision making it could have been 5-0 at 60 mins.

Not totally sure about the earlier penalty shouts, Gerrard's deffo was , but as per Skrtel, dont see many given these days. Fair play to Palace, they kept going as did the crowd - a lesson for many other club's fans there.

I didn't want us to shut up shop, but we should have done miles better. Johnson being the most culpable.

Well the dream looks over, but this team has played the best football I've seen (even better than the 1987 team). Still immensely proud of our team and I wouldn't swap Rodgers for anyone. Hopefully many lessons will be learnt, defense and keeper can massively improve, and I'm already looking forward to next season. 

City would now have to do a devon loch.

Terrible, terrible result after being 3-0 up, but they are my club and always will be.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 5, 2014)

shagster said:



			stupidity throwing away a 3 goal lead and not at least getting a draw at home to chelsea
would not like to be a dj in liverpool tonight
lot of merchandise to shift with premier league winners all over it
your best chance for over 20 years, and with city and chelsea getting better and united unable to get any worse next year, more than likely another 20 years before your next big chance
can see saurez going to a big club next year
		
Click to expand...

Oo, someone who never gets involved normally coming in from a position of strength - you're a wheeze aren't you?


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Who is turning it into an argument. I have just quoted what Brendan said in his interview. You are the one that has brought it up
		
Click to expand...

GEt a grip man, no one said you where starting an arguement, I was just saying to Phil to not get into one.


----------



## guest100718 (May 5, 2014)

I said on page 2 I thought it would be one of city or chelski. I still do, but most likely city now.... LFC can look forward to a summer of transfer talk about Suarez going to Madrid..which I think he will.


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			The first and third goals were not counter attacks. They came from there being no pressure on the ball.

I am no Chelsea fan and would concede that when it comes to scoring he is a disaster but I see no one amongst Liverpool's attackers who puts pressure on the opposition when they have the ball as well as Fernando Torres.
		
Click to expand...

NOt sure what game you watched tonight but I lost count the amount of times Sterling was chasing the ball back. That 3rd goal was horrific and not really a mistake by the attackers. A Palace player pumps it forward, Skrtyl goes chasing hte ball instead of watching the runner and it's 3-3. That was not the fault of the attackers.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 5, 2014)

Cracking game tonight, real drama. I could scarcely believe what I was watching but at 3-2 the equaliser always seemed likely.

Hard for Liverpool now but man city still can't afford to lose so it's not over yet.

And if they do miss out there's no reason why they can't build on it and go one better next year, although a few clubs will fancy their own chances too! 

Great for us neutrals....


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2014)

Just goes to show what a strong league this is where top teams dropped points against the smaller ones. Credit to Palace for not giving in when it was so easy to do with nothing to play for. Switch off and you get punished doesn't matter who you are.

Well done to Liverpool to make the top four, despite what some people may think that is a major prize in itself. .


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 5, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Just goes to show what a strong league this is where top teams dropped points against the smaller ones. Credit to Palace for not giving in when it was so easy to do with nothing to play for. Switch off and you get punished doesn't matter who you are.
		
Click to expand...

Well said - its what makes the league what it is - competitive and generally full of integrity.

BTW - did I see a golf monthly exec box behind the goal.......


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I said on page 2 I thought it would be one of city or chelski. I still do, but most likely city now.... LFC can look forward to a summer of transfer talk about Suarez going to Madrid..which I think he will.
		
Click to expand...

Well done paddy give yourself a big pat on the back.

As for today's game I'm stunned. Cruising at  3-0 could've been 6 then we concede a stupid goal.

Hindsights a great thing though.

I hope everybody learns from this next season.


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I said on page 2 I thought it would be one of city or chelski. I still do, but most likely city now.... LFC can look forward to a summer of transfer talk about Suarez going to Madrid..which I think he will.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, I predict next year it will be one of Chelsea, City or Arsenal. Backing 2 teams out of 3 is hardly making a prediction.......Maybe I should put Â£20 on all 3


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

There is a reason that the PRemier League is considered the best in the world. NOt because it has the best teams in the world, but it is full of top quality players and no game is a guaranteed 3 point.

I bet Maureen is looking at the 5 points dropped at home recently to Norwich and Sunderland and wondering what if.


----------



## guest100718 (May 5, 2014)

How much will rm pay for Suarez then. 60 mil?


----------



## Foxholer (May 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I said on page 2 I thought it would be one of city or chelski. I still do, but most likely city now.... LFC can look forward to a summer of transfer talk about Suarez going to Madrid..which I think he will.
		
Click to expand...

So you didn't feel capable of making a proper prediction then, and still can't.

And you are hedging your bets with Suarez as well!


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			How much will rm pay for Suarez then. 60 mil?
		
Click to expand...

I do not think that Liverpool would even consider that. You would have to look around the money they paid for Bale. Suarez is tied into a long term contract and they showed last year they would not forced into selling a player.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			How much will rm pay for Suarez then. 60 mil?
		
Click to expand...

Â£70-Â£80 million and they will have an unstoppable front 3


----------



## guest100718 (May 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I do not think that Liverpool would even consider that. You would have to look around the money they paid for Bale. Suarez is tied into a long term contract and they showed last year they would not forced into selling a player.
		
Click to expand...

I think 70 tops


----------



## guest100718 (May 5, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			So you didn't feel capable of making a proper prediction then, and still can't.

And you are hedging your bets with Suarez as well!



Click to expand...

Are you also Iceman from golf magic.


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I think 70 tops
		
Click to expand...

RM have been rumoured to have said they need to sell Benzema to fund any move for Suarez. I tell you what give him to us and a nice wedge on top and I would take that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

Bid Â£100mil and Liverpool might think about it 

Suarez showed this season how much it means to him playing at Liverpool

He wanted to leave for CL - we told him to stay and get it with us. He has done, double player of the year 31 league goals - he isn't going anywhere


----------



## guest100718 (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bid Â£100mil and Liverpool might think about it 

Suarez showed this season how much it means to him playing at Liverpool

He wanted to leave for CL - we told him to stay and get it with us. He has done, double player of the year 31 league goals - he isn't going anywhere
		
Click to expand...

Wishful thinking I'd say....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Wishful thinking I'd say....
		
Click to expand...

Not really - if Bale is going for nearly  Â£90 mil then pay more for a better 

But I bet you a sleeve of balls he either stays or goes for over Â£100mil


----------



## guest100718 (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really - if Bale is going for nearly  Â£90 mil then pay more for a better 

But I bet you a sleeve of balls he either stays or goes for over Â£100mil
		
Click to expand...

Ok.


----------



## Foxholer (May 5, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Are you also Iceman from golf magic.
		
Click to expand...

No! Same as here!

Why aren't you still there? Did I miss something? Apart from silly comps!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bid Â£100mil and Liverpool might think about it 

Suarez showed this season how much it means to him playing at Liverpool

He wanted to leave for CL - we told him to stay and get it with us. He has done, double player of the year 31 league goals - he isn't going anywhere
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely hope he stays. Do i like him? NO.

But as a player he's the best the prem has. Fed up of Real Madrid taking all our stars.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done paddy give yourself a big pat on the back.

As for today's game I'm stunned. Cruising at  3-0 could've been 6 then we concede a stupid goal.

Hindsights a great thing though.

I hope everybody learns from this next season.
		
Click to expand...

We have had the same problems at the back all season and no lessons seem to have been learnt.=== Managers fault tonight Coutino and Mosses bad subs !== should have made sure we won and gone to 4 4 2 for last 20 mins.== but went for goals very very poor Brendan.== Just watch Coutino for last goal AWFUL.== Johnson good in midfield poor defender.== But have to point out REF what do you have to do to get a penalty.  Should have been 6 up . just very frustrating to watch Liverpool defend like non league


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2014)

Just back from the game. We played pretty well and were unlocked by a good Liverpool team. Very neat and lots of movement but we did at least fight better than we did against Man City last week!

After the 3rd goal Liverpool looked to be so set on scoring 5 that they got a bit complacent and when we go forward attacking the Holmesdale End we maraud in numbers and the 1st goal was a great defection, Gayle then scored 2 beauties and the crowd, always great, were magnificent, in fact I even sung along which I rarely do as I sound like a wallowing demented warthog! The atmosphere was something else.

Pulis is the man and the players have done him and the fans proud - Eeeeeeeeegles!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Just back from the game. We played pretty well and were unlocked by a good Liverpool team. Very neat and lots of movement but we did at least fight better than we did against Man City last week!

After the 3rd goal Liverpool looked to be so set on scoring 5 that they got a bit complacent and when we go forward attacking the Holmesdale End we maraud in numbers and the 1st goal was a great defection, Gayle then scored 2 beauties and the crowd, always great, were magnificent, in fact I even sung along which I rarely do as I sound like a wallowing demented warthog! The atmosphere was something else.

Pulis is the man and the players have done him and the fans proud - Eeeeeeeeegles!
		
Click to expand...

Yes have to agree you showed great fight to comeback.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			We have had the same problems at the back all season and no lessons seem to have been learnt.=== Managers fault tonight Coutino and Mosses bad subs !== should have made sure we won and gone to 4 4 2 for last 20 mins.== but went for goals very very poor Brendan.== Just watch Coutino for last goal AWFUL.== Johnson good in midfield poor defender.== But have to point out REF what do you have to do to get a penalty.  Should have been 6 up . just very frustrating to watch Liverpool defend like non league
		
Click to expand...

A bit unfair on non league defenders sorry !


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

I think Rogers has done a fantastic job since taking over and the team looks like it is going in the right direction. But I can't help but think that tactically he has cocked up in the last 2 games. He didn't need to beat Chelsea, yet played attacking football instead of letting them come out and attack, because they had to win not Liverpool. Then tonight when he should have looked at shutting up shop, he swapped 2 attacking players for 2 attacking players rather than bringing on Agger and making sure he got the 3 points. 

A little bit nieve maybe, but it is easy when sitting in an arm chair watching the game. He tried to beat Chelsea knowing that could more or less give them the league, then tonight tried to put a dent in The better GD City has. Both have backfired unfortunately.


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think Rogers has done a fantastic job since taking over and the team looks like it is going in the right direction. But I can't help but think that tactically he has cocked up in the last 2 games. He didn't need to beat Chelsea, yet played attacking football instead of letting them come out and attack, because they had to win not Liverpool. Then tonight when he should have looked at shutting up shop, he swapped 2 attacking players for 2 attacking players rather than bringing on Agger and making sure he got the 3 points. 

A little bit nieve maybe, but it is easy when sitting in an arm chair watching the game. He tried to beat Chelsea knowing that could more or less give them the league, then tonight tried to put a dent in The better GD City has. Both have backfired unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agree. Better to have taken a 3-2 win and hoped that City fall at the last hurdle. Some game though and Liverpool will strengthen the squad and be true contenders next season. Best fight back I've ever seen at Selhurst though !


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2014)

Amazing job


----------



## richy (May 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Congratulations, I predict next year it will be one of Chelsea, City or Arsenal. Backing 2 teams out of 3 is hardly making a prediction.......Maybe I should put Â£20 on all 3
		
Click to expand...

But not Liverpool?


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 10316

Amazing job
		
Click to expand...

Yet the title on that pic says 'statistics have deteriorated under Pulis'!

Whoever wrote that title is in cloud cuckoo-land!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Yet the title on that pic says 'statistics have deteriorated under Pulis'!

Whoever wrote that title is in cloud cuckoo-land!
		
Click to expand...

They must be talking about the meaningless stats at the bottom


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			No! Same as here!

Why aren't you still there? Did I miss something? Apart from silly comps!
		
Click to expand...

to many idiots, like iceman


----------



## Dodger (May 6, 2014)

I actually did not realise that both Hull and Palace have conceded less goals that Liverpool have.

But with the 'world class' Johnson and the new 'wonder kid' Flanagan it's not really surprising is it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really - if Bale is going for nearly  Â£90 mil then pay more for a better 

But I bet you a sleeve of balls he either stays or goes for over Â£100mil
		
Click to expand...

 I'd sort out with Paddy K which balls in the sleeve if I was you phil. If he loses he'll give you 3 pinnacles. He may not be sure whether he wants srixons, Titleists or taylor mades - he'll see which way the wind is blowing at the time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			to many idiots, like iceman
		
Click to expand...

 :whoo:That's a ringing endorsement for you foxholer.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I actually did not realise that both Hull and Palace have conceded less goals that Liverpool have.

But with the 'world class' Johnson and the new 'wonder kid' Flanagan it's not really surprising is it?
		
Click to expand...


For a Celtic fan you certainly have a healthy obsession with Liverpool.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd sort out with Paddy K which balls in the sleeve if I was you phil. If he loses he'll give you 3 pinnacles. He may not be sure whether he wants srixons, Titleists or taylor mades - he'll see which way the wind is blowing at the time.

Click to expand...

It wouldn't bother me mate - he being wrong and Suarez staying would be a good enough prize :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wouldn't bother me mate - he being wrong and Suarez staying would be a good enough prize :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Luck is not required :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Luck is not required :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No, trophies are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			No, trophies are.
		
Click to expand...

Yep and he can gain them with us :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (May 6, 2014)

Well having started this thread and and predicting 
1, city
2, Liverpool,
3, Chelsea,
4, arsenal 

I am asking myself a question, why did I not stick a quid on it sod it sod it flippin sod it


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep and he can gain them with us :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll book mark this  thread and get back to you in September...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I'll book mark this  thread and get back to you in September...
		
Click to expand...

Knock yourself out Paddy - shall expect to hear from you 1st Sep with a request for my address.


----------



## evahakool (May 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bid Â£100mil and Liverpool might think about it 

Suarez showed this season how much it means to him playing at Liverpool

He wanted to leave for CL - we told him to stay and get it with us. He has done, double player of the year 31 league goals - he isn't going anywhere
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure he won't leave, it won't mean much to Suarez if the money's right don't be fooled by all the badge kissing and tears crap.

Pity Liverpool seemed to have blow it now, have enjoyed watching play this season, IMO in think they have overachieved this season
They have to spend massively to compete next season, can't be good for Glen Johnson's hope for a World Cup spot after that display.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2014)




----------



## pbrown7582 (May 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 10319

Click to expand...

its ok kolo's brother will let us have a pic with his trophy and medal.


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

richy said:



			But not Liverpool?
		
Click to expand...

Unlike a lot of football fans I do sit here with my blinkers firmly attached. Liverpool have a team that with the addition of a couple of top class players can challenge comfortably for the League again next year. But the question is can they compete while still playing CL football. If they want to be competitive in both the CL and PL IMO they will need to bring in maybe 6 or 7 good quality players as they will need the ability to rotate the squad more. 

People may think I am a bit soft in the head for the next statement, but I will make it anyway........

I think that we will have to sell Suarez if we want to be competitive next season. For what Suarez will go for you could buy 1 top striker for Â£40M and another for Â£20M, so that would be Suarez replaced, a good back up striker and still probably Â£20M added to the transfer kitty. So then we would have about Â£80M to strengthen the defence and midfield.


----------



## mikehami (May 6, 2014)

Its Man City's title to lose now, can even draw a game and still be champions


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			No, trophies are.
		
Click to expand...

 Surprised that you can remember what they look like Paddy, it was 1981 since you last seen one in the flesh. I'm glad you were entertained last night, treat yourself to a nice new armchair next year. I believe floral designs are coming back, get the recliner type and the matching stool and your good to go. Go on - you deserve it.:thup:


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Surprised that you can remember what they look like Paddy, it was 1981 since you last seen one in the flesh. I'm glad you were entertained last night, treat yourself to a nice new armchair next year. I believe floral designs are coming back, get the recliner type and the matching stool and your good to go. Go on - you deserve it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

****


----------



## MegaSteve (May 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think that we will have to sell Suarez if we want to be competitive next season. For what Suarez will go for you could buy 1 top striker for Â£40M and another for Â£20M, so that would be Suarez replaced, a good back up striker and still probably Â£20M added to the transfer kitty. So then we would have about Â£80M to strengthen the defence and midfield.
		
Click to expand...

With so many clubs reputedly seeking to strengthen their strike forces I'd like to know where all these top drawer strikers are gonna materialise from for pocket change money ...

If I was Mr Rodgers I'd be doing everything possible to hang onto LS... Though I think that won't be enough... Feel he would fit in better in a Spanish club and that's where he will be heading...


----------



## MadAdey (May 6, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			With so many clubs reputedly seeking to strengthen their strike forces I'd like to know where all these top drawer strikers are gonna materialise from for pocket change money ...

If I was Mr Rodgers I'd be doing everything possible to hang onto LS... Though I think that won't be enough... Feel he would fit in better in a Spanish club and that's where he will be heading...
		
Click to expand...

You take Benzema in a player plus cash deal for Suarez, take the cash and add Benteke to the team and you would still have money left over.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			You take Benzema in a player plus cash deal for Suarez, take the cash and add Benteke to the team and you would still have money left over.
		
Click to expand...


That's always assuming Roman doesn't start being Roman again and buying up all available strikers irrespective of whether they get used by Mr Mourinho... Plus whoever takes over at ManU will be looking to splash some cash... Reckon it could be an interesting summer on the transfer front...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2014)

It wouldn't be any shock to see a big club come in a lure Suarez away. Whether that is a good thing or not is open to debate but personally (only my own opinion) the negative stuff he has been involved in outweigh the goals and I don't think his a great advert for the PL. That said, if he does stay and Liverpool can get 5-6 top quality players (their history in the transfer market and expensive flops) so they have a bigger squad that can rotate and still be as strong as their current starting XI, they will definitely be a title challenging side again. A good CL run would be good to see as I like any British side to do well in Europe


----------



## chris661 (May 6, 2014)

Righto. Enough again with the childish insults and bickering. It is getting extremely tiring.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 6, 2014)

I'm thanking my lucky stars Liverpool have blown it,
Seeing Suarez crying was funny as hell.
However I admit I have watched Liverpool a lot this year
And Suarez has been awesome,IMO he would be
A massive loss to Liverpool and the Pl.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 6, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Righto. Enough again with the childish insults and bickering. It is getting extremely tiring.
		
Click to expand...

Wellsaid me man. Behave boys.


----------



## Junior (May 7, 2014)

There has to be a twist in the tale. You should never write teams off. Its against the odds (and pains me to say it) but I think Liverpool still might sneak it!!!!!


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It wouldn't be any shock to see a big club come in a lure Suarez away. Whether that is a good thing or not is open to debate but personally (only my own opinion) the negative stuff he has been involved in outweigh the goals and I don't think his a great advert for the PL. That said, if he does stay and Liverpool can get 5-6 top quality players (their history in the transfer market and expensive flops) so they have a bigger squad that can rotate and still be as strong as their current starting XI, they will definitely be a title challenging side again. A good CL run would be good to see as I like any British side to do well in Europe
		
Click to expand...

Yes we sung songs about Suarez on his arse all the time and he does have bit of Craig Bellamy about him which aggrevates opposition crowds, but, come on Homer, he is a fantastic player, wonderful goal scorer, awesome talent and the reason that I bought my season ticket was to see the likes of him, Rooney, and others when they played at our place.

I, for one, don't think that anything outweighs the wonder goals he's scored and the positive contribution to the PL and I'd love it that he stays next year - preferably with a move to Selhurst!!


----------



## Foxholer (May 7, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			.....
People may think I am a bit soft in the head for the next statement, but I will make it anyway........

I think that we will have to sell Suarez if we want to be competitive next season. For what Suarez will go for you could buy 1 top striker for Â£40M and another for Â£20M, so that would be Suarez replaced, a good back up striker and still probably Â£20M added to the transfer kitty. So then we would have about Â£80M to strengthen the defence and midfield.
		
Click to expand...

Sound logic in that strategy.

Just don't do what Spurs did and waste (and that's being kind) the opportunity.

Not sure whether it wouldn't be 'safer' to hang on to him though - proven quality and something every team fears! If he does go, it has to be to a non PL team too! Torres might rekindle his spark and be going 'cheaply' over the Summer!

But it's the defence that needs the most 'investment' - not so much for quality of players, but for a 'General' in the Adams/Terry/Schmeichel style!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Sound logic in that strategy.

Just don't do what Spurs did and waste (and that's being kind) the opportunity.

Not sure whether it wouldn't be 'safer' to hang on to him though - proven quality and something every team fears! If he does go, it has to be to a non PL team too! Torres might rekindle his spark and be going 'cheaply' over the Summer!
*
But it's the defence that needs the most 'investment' - not so much for quality of players, but for a 'General' in the Adams/Terry/Schmeichel style*!
		
Click to expand...

And the manager to start managing games tactically better. 3-1 up we never going to win the league there and then  but conceding another 2 weve lost it.

Sturridge for Agger and we see the game out, but like I said hindsights a great thing, he just needs to make sure he doesn't do it again. Learn from it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			And the manager to start managing games tactically better. 3-1 up we never going to win the league there and then  but conceding another 2 weve lost it.

Sturridge for Agger and we see the game out, but like I said hindsights a great thing, he just needs to make sure he doesn't do it again. Learn from it.
		
Click to expand...

 Hindsight, as you say. At 60 mins it looked like we could have gone on and got 5 or more. That would have put more pressure on city. We tried and we crashed and burned. If we'd have won 5-0, there wouldn't be half as many hindsight managers on here.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hindsight, as you say. At 60 mins it looked like we could have gone on and got 5 or more. That would have put more pressure on city. We tried and we crashed and burned. If we'd have won 5-0, there wouldn't be half as many hindsight managers on here.
		
Click to expand...

Or if ye had sat comfortably on the 3 nil and lost the league on GD people would say ye had the chance against palace and didnt show enough ambition .. 
Your bang on , Never a mistake in hindsight mate


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hindsight, as you say. At 60 mins it looked like we could have gone on and got 5 or more. That would have put more pressure on city. We tried and we crashed and burned. If we'd have won 5-0, there wouldn't be half as many hindsight managers on here.
		
Click to expand...

I agree at 3-0 we were cruising  then we concede 2 in 4 mins, ask yourself this would Pellegrini, mourinho Ferguson,ancellotti, Wenger if in our situation at 3-1/3-2 made that substitution?? 

Last week against Chelsea they were 1-0 up with 20mins to go and mourinho threw cahil on to see the game out.

We handed the title to city, why not win 3-1/3-2  and make city win there last 2?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Or if ye had sat comfortably on the 3 nil and lost the league on GD people would say ye had the chance against palace and didnt show enough ambition .. 
Your bang on , Never a mistake in hindsight mate
		
Click to expand...

Bill, I'm not having that. At least we would've still be in the hunt to win it. Weve handed it on a plate to city when we didn't need to. We probably  would've need a 20 goal swing in 2 games .

Poor game management from the manager to the players have cost is this season.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree at 3-0 we were cruising  then we concede 2 in 4 mins, ask yourself this would Pellegrini, mourinho Ferguson,ancellotti, Wenger if in our situation at 3-1/3-2 made that substitution?? 

Last week against Chelsea they were 1-0 up with 20mins to go and mourinho threw cahil on to see the game out.

We handed the title to city, why not win 3-1/3-2  and make city win there last 2?
		
Click to expand...

 Your right at 3-1. 3-0 was a different kettle of fish, as Chris D said - best fightback he's seen from palace in 50 years.   It just does my head in like all the tools in work who just re-itterate what carragher/Neville says as if it's gospel without thinking for themselves. Sometimes they're right, sometimes not. Lets face it if Carragher was managing that side, we'd only have one player in the opposition half. We've scored loads of goals, loads of great goals, performances, results,  1-2 bad results are not going to spoil the season for me. I'm desperate to win the league as much as the next man, but it doesn't make Rodgers a BAD manager, cos of 1-2 bad results. Show me one manager who has never made a mistake.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Bill, I'm not having that. At least we would've still be in the hunt to win it. Weve handed it on a plate to city when we didn't need to. We probably  would've need a 20 goal swing in 2 games .

Poor game management from the manager to the players have cost is this season.
		
Click to expand...


No mate having read your post below , you are right , particulary when the 2nd went in , the door should have been slammed shut and the priorities changed to "we must at least win" no matter what .. 




Stuart_C said:



			I agree at 3-0 we were cruising  then we concede 2 in 4 mins, ask yourself this would Pellegrini, mourinho Ferguson,ancellotti, Wenger if in our situation at 3-1/3-2 made that substitution?? 

Last week against Chelsea they were 1-0 up with 20mins to go and mourinho threw cahil on to see the game out.

We handed the title to city, why not win 3-1/3-2  and make city win there last 2?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your right at 3-1. 3-0 was a different kettle of fish, as Chris D said - best fightback he's seen from palace in 50 years.   It just does my head in like all the tools in work who just re-itterate what carragher/Neville says as if it's gospel without thinking for themselves. Sometimes they're right, sometimes not. Lets face it if Carragher was managing that side, we'd only have one player in the opposition half. We've scored loads of goals, loads of great goals, performances, results,  1-2 bad results are not going to spoil the season for me. I'm desperate to win the league as muchs the next man, but it doesn't make Rodgers a BAD manager, cos of 1-2 bad results. Show me one manager who has never made a mistake.
		
Click to expand...

There's loads of idiots who've posted in this thread who talk like football was invented when United won the league and 92.

I'm not saying Rodgers is a bad manager,like I said I just hope he learns there's more than 1.way to win a game. 

United have been winning ugly for years.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			There's loads of idiots who've posted in this thread who talk like football was invented when United won the league and 92.

I'm not saying Rodgers is a bad manager,like I said I just hope he learns there's more than 1.way to win a game. 

*United have been winning ugly for years.*

Click to expand...

infortunately it appears Rodgers doesn't want to do the same. Rogers deserves great credit for what he's done at Liverpool. But unless other the summer he evaluates the season and accepts defence needs work. Next year could be a very hard season. The squad will need quite a few additions for a league assault and CL. Look at some of the teams who've played Europe for first time recently with small squads. Swansea, Newcastle and spurs league positions have fallen drastically with the extra footy. Liverpool currently have massive confidence in their style, but if a few defeats sink in early it could all change. 

Im im not sure anybody on here has called rb a bad manager. I'd say naive maybe. Like you say, he needs to learn. Fast!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			infortunately it appears Rodgers doesn't want to do the same. Rogers deserves great credit for what he's done at Liverpool. But unless other the summer he evaluates the season and accepts defence needs work. Next year could be a very hard season. The squad will need quite a few additions for a league assault and CL. Look at some of the teams who've played Europe for first time recently with small squads. Swansea, Newcastle and spurs league positions have fallen drastically with the extra footy. Liverpool currently have massive confidence in their style, but if a few defeats sink in early it could all change. 

Im im not sure anybody on here has called rb a bad manager. I'd say naive maybe. Like you say, he needs to learn. Fast!
		
Click to expand...

 Agreed. Last year and the year before we needed goals, he has doubled and more our previous tallies. I doubt he will half our goals conceded next season, but if he can improve it by 30% and keep our goals for (very hard), we may be ok. I think he will learn a lot, no-one also said he was perfect. At the moment though, I wouldn't swap him. Sure its the same for Martinez at Everton, just  a shame that he wont have much to invest, as only getting Europa league, and will possibly be 3 very good loan players shorter. He's still done a fine job though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 7, 2014)

It appears to me that Rodgers is far too good a coach/manager not to be aware of the current deficiencies in the Liverpool team when it comes to defending and as an outsider I am certain that he will be working to bring in the right players whilst also improving the current lot.

This is why I don't think that folks should be writing off Liverpool and saying that if they don't win the League this year they never will.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			It appears to me that Rodgers is far too good a coach/manager not to be aware of the current deficiencies in the Liverpool team when it comes to defending and as an outsider I am certain that he will be working to bring in the right players whilst also improving the current lot.

This is why I don't think that folks should be writing off Liverpool and saying that if they don't win the League this year they never will.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he's a good enough coach to be able to improve Liverpools defence. I'm just not sure he's to inclined too. In many interviews he's been dismissive of it saying that he takes responsibility for the lapses as he intends to attack.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm sure he's a good enough coach to be able to improve Liverpools defence. I'm just not sure he's to inclined too. In many interviews he's been dismissive of it saying that he takes responsibility for the lapses as he intends to attack.
		
Click to expand...

 I don't think any of us should ever pay too much attention to managers' post match comments or news conferences.

After all, until replacements are in place and the "offenders" moved on, they can hardly come on and admit that any of their players are not up to the required standard when he may well need to rely upon those players in forthcoming games.

Obviously Rodgers will reiterate his intention to attack, that is the strength of his present team, but away from the public's gaze he is likely to be working to correct defensive shortcomings.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

Not sure we should still be discussing LFC in this thread


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I don't think any of us should ever pay too much attention to managers' post match comments or news conferences.

After all, until replacements are in place and the "offenders" moved on, they can hardly come on and admit that any of their players are not up to the required standard when he may well need to rely upon those players in forthcoming games.

Obviously Rodgers will reiterate his intention to attack, that is the strength of his present team, but away from the public's gaze he is likely to be working to correct defensive shortcomings.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but I don't think the CBS they have are as bad as people think. Obv Carra has gone. But skirtel and agger were good defenders before this season. Obviously managers deflect attention, proof will be in the pudding over summer when he strengthens. Sakho certainly doesn't look good value ATM.


----------



## shagster (May 7, 2014)

because i dont make many comments does not mean i do not look, and most articles i dont feel the need to comment
liverpool were a big team like many others in the past but not a big team nowadays
johnson always will be better in midfield, said that when he was at chelsea
only playing once a week since christmas has benefitted liverpool
saurez will most probably go to a bigger team
rodgers a good manager, but not in the special ones class, but he may get there one day, but he has made basic mistakes in trying to play against chelsea as if they were cannon fodder. the best defence needs more respect, and pool only needed a draw to garantee the league, as they would not have been so gun ho at palace, and i thought even the dim wit stevie me would have realised that against chelsea
as i stated earlier their best chance for 20 years and most probably next 20


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			infortunately it appears Rodgers doesn't want to do the same. Rogers deserves great credit for what he's done at Liverpool. But unless other the summer he evaluates the season and accepts defence needs work. Next year could be a very hard season. The squad will need quite a few additions for a league assault and CL. Look at some of the teams who've played Europe for first time recently with small squads. Swansea, Newcastle and spurs league positions have fallen drastically with the extra footy. Liverpool currently have massive confidence in their style, but if a few defeats sink in early it could all change. 

Im im not sure anybody on here has called rb a bad manager. I'd say naive maybe. Like you say, he needs to learn. Fast!
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't believe the defence isn't as bad as the  goals against suggests. Because Rodgers likes to play the way we do we will always be open defensively thats the issue with playing so open.

To progress in europe you have to be flexible in your play and certainly be cautious. Don't forget United failed in europe over the years under Ferguson as he used to play the same way as united always did in the league.

I think Rodgers deserves credit for getting us from 30+ pts behind winners last season to within 3pts this season without spending a massive amount it would take most teams.

I still can't understand why he made that Moses for Sturridge substitution.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I honestly don't believe the defence isn't as bad as the  goals against suggests. Because Rodgers likes to play the way we do we will always be open defensively thats the issue with playing so open.

To progress in europe you have to be flexible in your play and certainly be cautious. Don't forget United failed in europe over the years under Ferguson as he used to play the same way as united always did in the league.

I think Rodgers deserves credit for getting us from 30+ pts behind winners last season to within 3pts this season without spending a massive amount it would take most teams.

I still can't understand why he made that Moses for Sturridge substitution.
		
Click to expand...

i agree, hopefully for Pool fans he'll learn and next year you'll progress even further. A strong Liverpool is good for the prem. 

I think Europe will either been a hinderance if you don't improve squad or a help as more European night atmospheres can only encourage the team to earn it again and again.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			i agree, hopefully for Pool fans he'll learn and next year you'll progress even further. A strong Liverpool is good for the prem. 

I think Europe will either been a hinderance if you don't improve squad or a help as more European night atmospheres can only encourage the team to earn it again and again.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest mate the CL isn't what its cracked up to be personally. It only gets intresting in the knockouts.

The benefits of the games are massive though.

We've given it a very good go this season without the quality in depth squad wise, to get us on a par with City & Chelsea we need 6 top quality players at least.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2014)

shagster said:



			because i dont make many comments does not mean i do not look, and most articles i dont feel the need to comment
liverpool were a big team like many others in the past but not a big team nowadays
johnson always will be better in midfield, said that when he was at chelsea
only playing once a week since christmas has benefitted liverpool
saurez will most probably go to a bigger team
rodgers a good manager, but not in the special ones class, but he may get there one day, but he has made basic mistakes in trying to play against chelsea as if they were cannon fodder. the best defence needs more respect, and pool only needed a draw to garantee the league, as they would not have been so gun ho at palace, and i thought even the dim wit stevie me would have realised that against chelsea
as i stated earlier their best chance for 20 years and most probably next 20
		
Click to expand...

As a Chelsea supporter, if we play like we have for a lot of this year then we won't be winning it for the next 20 years.. The special one that you mentioned is like marmite which I bloody well hate. You can only win a game if you score and I am afraid Chelsea didn't do a lot of that. The quicker Roman lets Jose go the better i think Chelsea will be. I have said it on here before and I will say it again, Jose does everything for Jose.  You can't argue with Jose pedigree but let's face it the football is dour. I think we played far better under Rafa and I don't like him either.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			As a Chelsea supporter, if we play like we have for a lot of this year then we won't be winning it for the next 20 years.. The special one that you mentioned is like marmite which I bloody well hate. You can only win a game if you score and I am afraid Chelsea didn't do a lot of that. The quicker Roman lets Jose go the better i think Chelsea will be. I have said it on here before and I will say it again, Jose does everything for Jose.  You can't argue with Jose pedigree but let's face it the football is dour.* I think we played far better under Rafa and I don't like him either.*

Click to expand...

Bloody hell who do you like??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2014)

Chelsea have been negative in the PL and CL but for the majority of the time it's had the desired effect. I think Chelsea will have to buy soon and get some younger blood in for the likes of Terry, Lampard, and others. They have some talented youngsters coming through but unlike Arsenal and to a degree Liverpool and Man Utd, how often are they really given a chance and brought through


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 7, 2014)

Sorry Liverpool... We held out for a good portion of the match but I don't think we where ever going to able to save you against City :mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2014)

All done and dusted now. Can't see Wet Spam doing anyone any favours


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chelsea have been negative in the PL and CL but for the majority of the time it's had the desired effect. I think Chelsea will have to buy soon and get some younger blood in for the likes of Terry, Lampard, and others. They have some talented youngsters coming through but unlike Arsenal and to a degree Liverpool and Man Utd, how often are they really given a chance and brought through
		
Click to expand...

I agree with some of that but Chelsea have got plenty of youth in the team-Oscar,Ramires,Hazard,Luiz,Willian,Azpilicueta.... & tbf Lampard hasn't really been a regular. Terry as been in good form as,Cole when played.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Sorry Liverpool... We held out for a good portion of the match but I don't think we where ever going to able to save you against City :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Don't be sorry mate :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chelsea have been negative in the PL and CL but for the majority of the time it's had the desired effect. I think Chelsea will have to buy soon and get some younger blood in for the likes of Terry, Lampard, and others. They have some talented youngsters coming through but unlike Arsenal and to a degree Liverpool and Man Utd, how often are they really given a chance and brought through
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			I agree with some of that but Chelsea have got plenty of youth in the team-Oscar,Ramires,Hazard,Luiz,Willian,Azpilicueta.... & tbf Lampard hasn't really been a regular. Terry as been in good form as,Cole when played.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point well made. However a lot of PL teams have never been scared to put in the real youngsters from the U18's for example and bring them on. Everton with Rooney, the Beckham, Giggs, et al side at Man Utd. Southampton always seems to have a new young talent emerging which they play and then sell on. Arsenal have been doing it for years and Liverpool have a few young bloods (Joe Allan). It's just the real big guns like City and Chelsea that never really give real youth a chance which given their recent successes in the FA Youth Cup for both seems strange.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't be sorry mate :whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

^^This.

We wouldn't want Liverpool fans to be blaming anybody else other than ourselves now would we Pin-seeker......


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2014)

Always good to see a team in blue win the title. If it's not Chelsea next year then come on you toffees.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 7, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Sorry Liverpool... We held out for a good portion of the match but I don't think we where ever going to able to save you against City :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

After watching you against Swansea your lucky to have saved yourselves!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Sorry Liverpool... We held out for a good portion of the match but I don't think we where ever going to able to save you against City :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Don't be sorry - give the Chelsea and Man UTD fans something to cheer about


----------



## Foxholer (May 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All done and dusted now. Can't see Wet Spam doing anyone any favours
		
Click to expand...

Not entirely sure about that!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair point well made. However a lot of PL teams have never been scared to put in the real youngsters from the U18's for example and bring them on. Everton with Rooney, the Beckham, Giggs, et al side at Man Utd. Southampton always seems to have a new young talent emerging which they play and then sell on. Arsenal have been doing it for years and Liverpool have a few young bloods (Joe Allan). It's just the real big guns like City and Chelsea that never really give real youth a chance which given their recent successes in the FA Youth Cup for both seems strange.
		
Click to expand...

Joe Allan was bought from Swansea,think he was 22 at the time. I would like to see the top teams give home grown players a chance but in the modern game they demand instant success so don't really get the chance.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 7, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Not entirely sure about that!
		
Click to expand...

But it'd have to sneak up other end and score too can't see that ......


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't be sorry - give the Chelsea and Man UTD fans something to cheer about
		
Click to expand...

You did plenty of that when Chelsea got knocked out of the CL didn't you Phillip :thup:
Just pouring my self a nice cold Perroni cheers matey :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Joe Allan was bought from Swansea,think he was 22 at the time. I would like to see the top teams give home grown players a chance but in the modern game they demand instant success so don't really get the chance.
		
Click to expand...

So you would prefer not to buy the likes of Hazard etc and all the other players that have been bought to win you all those trophies ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chelsea have been negative in the PL and CL but for the majority of the time it's had the desired effect. I think Chelsea will have to buy soon and get some younger blood in for the likes of Terry, Lampard, and others. They have some talented youngsters coming through but unlike Arsenal and to a degree Liverpool and Man Utd, how often are they really given a chance and brought through
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			I agree with some of that but Chelsea have got plenty of youth in the team-Oscar,Ramires,Hazard,Luiz,Willian,Azpilicueta.... & tbf Lampard hasn't really been a regular. Terry as been in good form as,Cole when played.
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Joe Allan was bought from Swansea,think he was 22 at the time. I would like to see the top teams give home grown players a chance but in the modern game they demand instant success so don't really get the chance.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking stat on SSN tonight about home grown players. The PL only has 32% of home grown players this season compared with figures in the 50's and 60's in all the comparable leagues (Bundesliga, La Liga, Serie A, etc)


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't be sorry - give the Chelsea and Man UTD fans something to cheer about
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't be sorry - give the Chelsea and Man UTD fans something to cheer about
		
Click to expand...

To true. I am loving every minute of it. Pity it's coming to an end. But 4 will do for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



View attachment 10350

Click to expand...


:rofl:

Well it is the first trophy of his career


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

Toure is a different gravy!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			To true. I am loving every minute of it. Pity it's coming to an end. But 4 will do for me.
		
Click to expand...

I can't understand why you would love winning nothing and finishing 3rd ? A step backwards from last season


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shocking stat on SSN tonight about home grown players. The PL only has 32% of home grown players this season compared with figures in the 50's and 60's in all the comparable leagues (Bundesliga, La Liga, Serie A, etc)
		
Click to expand...

Can't see another team dominating again with so many home grown players as United did in the Beckham,Giggs era.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can't understand why you would love winning nothing and finishing 3rd ? A step backwards from last season
		
Click to expand...

I hate winning nothing and hate finishing 3rd. I support Chelsea not Arsenal. Don't understand where you got this notion that I like finishing 3rd


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2014)

37 games down and it looks like the favourites will be winning a second prem title. And maybe on points for a change. Can't argue with them being the best team this year. Squad simply too good!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you would prefer not to buy the likes of Hazard etc and all the other players that have been bought to win you all those trophies ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes in an ideal world,bit it's not how the modern game works now. Liverpool will be looking to spend money to strengthen their team to play alongside Sturridge,Coutinho,Henderson,Allan & Suarez (if he stays) same as every one else


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			I hate winning nothing and hate finishing 3rd. I support Chelsea not Arsenal. Don't understand where you got this notion that I like finishing 3rd
		
Click to expand...


So what exactly are you loving every minute off ?!


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what exactly are you loving every minute off ?!
		
Click to expand...

When davyboy said sorry for Villa conceding you in a sarcastic way replied don't say sorry as it will give Utd and Chelsea fans something to cheer about. Well I was cheering and loving every minute of it as you quite rightly predicted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			When davyboy said sorry for Villa conceding you in a sarcastic way replied don't say sorry as it will give Utd and Chelsea fans something to cheer about. Well I was cheering and loving every minute of it
		
Click to expand...

That's good then as you proved my point :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2014)

City have won it now, no need to carry on whose going to win it now.

Mods close the thread.


----------



## sawtooth (May 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			I hate winning nothing and hate finishing 3rd. I support Chelsea not Arsenal. Don't understand where you got this notion that I like finishing 3rd
		
Click to expand...

Well at least when we do win something it will feel like a proper win.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's good then as you proved my point :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As you did mine(see post #177) (see champions league thread) :thup:
How many times do people have to say "people in glass houses" to you Phil 
Good night sir


----------



## JCW (May 7, 2014)

Liverpool , they will beat Newcaslte and West Ham will shock Man City by winning there , Arsenal will win the FA Cup and Jose after calling Wenger a loser will win nothing , so the big spenders will end up with nothing but FFP fines


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2014)

JCW said:



			Liverpool , they will beat Newcaslte and West Ham will shock Man City by winning there , Arsenal will win the FA Cup and Jose after calling Wenger a loser will win nothing , so the big spenders will end up with nothing but FFP fines
		
Click to expand...

David Cassidy fan I suppose.


----------



## JCW (May 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			David Cassidy fan I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

who is he ???????????????????????????


----------



## anotherdouble (May 7, 2014)

JCW said:



			who is he ???????????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

A 1970's singer who's best known song was daydreamer


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Well at least when we do win something it will feel like a proper win.
		
Click to expand...

Nar, if arsenal win the cup, they wont have been outside of London to win it this season.

#hollow victory.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			As a Chelsea supporter, if we play like we have for a lot of this year then we won't be winning it for the next 20 years.. The special one that you mentioned is like marmite which I bloody well hate. You can only win a game if you score and I am afraid Chelsea didn't do a lot of that. The quicker Roman lets Jose go the better i think Chelsea will be. I have said it on here before and I will say it again, Jose does everything for Jose.  You can't argue with Jose pedigree but let's face it the football is dour. I think we played far better under Rafa and I don't like him either.
		
Click to expand...

My god, one's broke ranks. Fair play for saying it how you see it. Surprised one of the other blues hasn't taken umbridge with your views.

Can we have this as a sticky?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			Liverpool , they will beat Newcaslte and West Ham will shock Man City by winning there , Arsenal will win the FA Cup and Jose after calling Wenger a loser will win nothing , so the big spenders will end up with nothing but FFP fines
		
Click to expand...

Can I have a pint of what you've been drinking???:rofl:


----------



## guest100718 (May 8, 2014)

Man city


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			37 games down and it looks like the favourites will be winning a second prem title. And maybe on points for a change. Can't argue with them being the best team this year. Squad simply too good!
		
Click to expand...

 It is a good squad papas, it's a shame that through the year at some stage we have out, augero, kompany, jovetic, centre half who's been out so long ave forgot his name, silva, negredo, Nasri, it's the strength of the squad that's got us through, a good left back and centre half for next season and al be happy.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			City have won it now, no need to carry on whose going to win it now.

Mods close the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Behave bad man let me savour the moment (or not) til Sunday at least.


----------



## Dodger (May 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			My god, one's broke ranks. Fair play for saying it how you see it. Surprised one of the other blues hasn't taken umbridge with your views.

Can we have this as a sticky?
		
Click to expand...

anotherdouble....a man without the tinted spectacles blinding his vision.

A few on here could learn a hell of a lot from him......


----------



## Foxholer (May 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			Liverpool , they will beat Newcaslte and West Ham will shock Man City by winning there , Arsenal will win the FA Cup and Jose after calling Wenger a loser will win nothing , so the big spenders will end up with nothing but FFP fines
		
Click to expand...

And then he woke up!

Though I can agree with 2 of the results.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 8, 2014)

Dodger said:



			anotherdouble....a man without the tinted spectacles blinding his vision.

A few on here could learn a hell of a lot from him......

Click to expand...

 We'd never know if you are biased towards Celtic dodge, as you hardly ever talk about them. You only seem to get involved in EPL discussions........


----------



## MadAdey (May 8, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			And then he woke up!

Though I can agree with 2 of the results.
		
Click to expand...

Why not? Who would have thought that Sunderland would go to City and get a point and walk away with all 3 from Chelsea. This is why we love this league, you never know. When City won it 2 years ago they nearly threw it away on the last day against the bottom team, somehow Aguero managed to bag 2 in Fergie time to win the league.

Realistically it has gone, but you never know........


----------



## c1973 (May 8, 2014)

I doubt it will come up, nonetheless I'm going to stick a double on Liverpool and the Hammers. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Why not? Who would have thought that Sunderland would go to City and get a point and walk away with all 3 from Chelsea. This is why we love this league, you never know. When City won it 2 years ago they nearly threw it away on the last day against the bottom team, somehow Aguero managed to bag 2 in Fergie time to win the league.

Realistically it has gone, but you never know........
		
Click to expand...

And that is why I started this blogne:


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 8, 2014)

The fat lady is indeed warming her voice box up as we speak, but..............she could just end up choking on her saliva.

#youneverknow.



Andy Carroll to finally come good for Liverpool.:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (May 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Why not? Who would have thought that Sunderland would go to City and get a point and walk away with all 3 from Chelsea. This is why we love this league, you never know. When City won it 2 years ago they nearly threw it away on the last day against the bottom team, somehow Aguero managed to bag 2 in Fergie time to win the league.

Realistically it has gone, but you never know........
		
Click to expand...

You fell into my 'trap'. I didn't mention which 2 results I agreed with!:rofl:

Realistically, I can only see my lot getting a result by parking another bus and hope for a breakaway to allow Carroll to muscle a shot. City have too much quality, imo, to allow them to get away with that strategy. It has been that direct (but effective) style that will have cost Big Sam his job, if the rumours are correct! I'd be disappointed if that's the case. Even though I prefer to watch the traditional attractive style, I'd sooner see the club's name in the top half of the table than down near the bottom!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			You fell into my 'trap'. I didn't mention which 2 results I agreed with!:rofl:

Realistically, I can only see my lot getting a result by parking another bus and hope for a breakaway to allow Carroll to muscle a shot. City have too much quality, imo, to allow them to get away with that strategy. It has been that direct (but effective) style that will have cost Big Sam his job, if the rumours are correct! I'd be disappointed if that's the case. Even though I prefer to watch the traditional attractive style, I'd sooner see the club's name in the top half of the table than down near the bottom!
		
Click to expand...

Mind you, they get an early corner and Carroll puts them 1-0 up with say 80 minutes left and then park the bus, will City have the nous and belief in front of their bellowing fans to get the job done. Can't see it, but an early set piece and who knows. Would make it very interesting.


----------



## MadAdey (May 9, 2014)

I have a felling by about 60 mins into the game City will have it wrapped up, so it will be a case of sit back with my beer and hopefully enjoy a great performance in the final game to cap off a great season.....:cheers:


----------



## richart (May 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mind you, they get an early corner and Carroll puts them 1-0 up with say 80 minutes left and then park the bus, will City have the nous and belief in front of their bellowing fans to get the job done. Can't see it, but an early set piece and who knows. Would make it very interesting.
		
Click to expand...

 Carroll has scored more goals against City than any other premier league team. (Not saying much I know !!) 

Seem to remember City struggling to beat QPR to win the title, so not all over quite yet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Carroll has scored more goals against City than any other premier league team. (Not saying much I know !!) 

Seem to remember City struggling to beat QPR to win the title, so not all over quite yet.
		
Click to expand...

Think he's got 5 against them,did he leave Liverpool on good terms? Could have a bearing on how up for it he is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Carroll has scored more goals against City than any other premier league team. (Not saying much I know !!) 

Seem to remember City struggling to beat QPR to win the title, so not all over quite yet.
		
Click to expand...

Had a cracking game for us against them - two superb goals - hopefully he can replicate that


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think he's got 5 against them,did he leave Liverpool on good terms? Could have a bearing on how up for it he is.
		
Click to expand...

Well in his interview few weeks ago he said he felt he'd been treated harshly and not given a chance to prove himself. Also said it was hard to argue with the from of Sas though and was happy at west ham. So no idea tbh!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 10, 2014)

As a city fan obviously am busting a gut for vinnie to be lifting the silver tomorrow, but I have a feeling that west ham players may actually be busting a gut for big fat Sam tomorrow.

the fans want rid of him but I have not heard a whisper from the players and have a feeling they may have something to show for him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			As a city fan obviously am busting a gut for vinnie to be lifting the silver tomorrow, but I have a feeling that west ham players may actually be busting a gut for big fat Sam tomorrow.

the fans want rid of him but I have not heard a whisper from the players and have a feeling they may have something to show for him.
		
Click to expand...


There is always the hope for us but think your players should have more than enough to get the job done and deservedly so


----------



## Tashyboy (May 10, 2014)

Bumped into one of me mates last night on way to work, not seen him for years. Massive massive Liverpool fan, he finished the banter by saying "I hope your lot get cityitis".

charming.


----------



## c1973 (May 10, 2014)

Well, I'm just nipping up to the bookies for a wee fiver on Liverpool and West Ham. Probably throwing my cash away, but you never know.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2014)

Looks like Steven Caulker is going to Liverpool.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Well, I'm just nipping up to the bookies for a wee fiver on Liverpool and West Ham. Probably throwing my cash away, but you never know. 

Click to expand...

Everton look a cracking bet at Hull. Even money


----------



## c1973 (May 10, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Everton look a cracking bet at Hull. Even money
		
Click to expand...


Never noticed that, I might nip up to the bookies again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Never noticed that, I might nip up to the bookies again. 

Click to expand...

Don't be blaming me if it doesn't come in
& bet responsibly


----------



## Tashyboy (May 11, 2014)

Oh it's cranking up in the tash household today. Married 29 years today and she's letting me go to the footy. She's a gud in.


----------



## Jack_bfc (May 11, 2014)

I can't believe sky sports have reporters outside team hotels! Talk about milking it! 

City will be 2 up after 10 min! Game over!


----------



## Big-Dog (May 11, 2014)

Firstly, TASHBOY well done in December possibly forecasting the top 4 hope you put some cash on it if you like a flutter.

As now a premiership new boy (Burnley Fan and an egg chaser) this years Premiership has been fantastic from the tactical master class of Moriniho at Liverpool to the curse of the two captains (Sir Vinny and Sir Steve) to the football that has been played breathtaking.

(Taking about breath taking what about that goal by the Preston lad yesterday .......WOW)

I would just like to wish the Blue and Red contenders today all the very best and thanks for a great season to the premier league, cometh the hour cometh the man.

PS take it easy on us next year ..........PLEASE.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 11, 2014)

Hey up big dog, did I Eck as like put a flippin bet on it. Mind you I will be just as happy if that's how it finishes.

good day for the neutral but squeaky bum time in manchester and Liverpool.

enjoy your time in the premier league next year off to the council house in 15 mins.


----------



## MadAdey (May 11, 2014)

So to put a quick question out there, who are the neutrals cheering on today to win the league? No matter who you support, everyone will have an opinion on who you *WANT *&#8203;to win it, not who you think will win it.


----------



## MadAdey (May 11, 2014)

Jut a quick idea for all my fellow Liverpool fans out there. Do you think if we all login to the official club website together at 12:00, put you right hand on the screen and sing kumbaya together We might just summon the divine intervention that we probably need today? 

I'm confident we will do the Geordies, but I am not confident that big old Geordie lump at west ham is going to be able to do us any favours, City only need a point.......:mmm:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			So to put a quick question out there, who are the neutrals cheering on today to win the league? No matter who you support, everyone will have an opinion on who you *WANT *&#8203;to win it, not who you think will win it.
		
Click to expand...

Man City


----------



## c1973 (May 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			So to put a quick question out there, who are the neutrals cheering on today to win the league? No matter who you support, everyone will have an opinion on who you *WANT *&#8203;to win it, not who you think will win it.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool, only because I've got a double on with the Hammers. Man City have had recent success in the EPL so it would be good to see someone else get a wee taste. However, any one of the two will be worthy champions having played wonderful attacking football all season.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			So to put a quick question out there, who are the neutrals cheering on today to win the league? No matter who you support, everyone will have an opinion on who you *WANT *&#8203;to win it, not who you think will win it.
		
Click to expand...

I've hoped Liverpool would do it for a wee while now but it does look like they will come up short. No big objection to man city though, still a good attacking side playing attractive football.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			So to put a quick question out there, who are the neutrals cheering on today to win the league? No matter who you support, everyone will have an opinion on who you *WANT *&#8203;to win it, not who you think will win it.
		
Click to expand...

Man City. 

i appreciate their football more. Think they've been under the radar all season.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 11, 2014)

Until last week I really was not all that bothered but now I would go for "Citeh" and Yaya Toure thanks to the Football Writers' Association.

To select Suarez as their Footballer of the Year was fair enough but to also place Gerrard ahead of Toure was, at the very least, perverse. 

I rate Gerrard highly, particularly his leadership, but he is not IMO in the same class as a player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Until last week I really was not all that bothered but now I would go for "Citeh" and Yaya Toure thanks to the Football Writers' Association.

To select Suarez as their Footballer of the Year was fair enough but to also place Gerrard ahead of Toure was, at the very least, perverse. 

I rate Gerrard highly, particularly his leadership, but he is not IMO in the same class as a player.
		
Click to expand...

The Footballs Writers Award is normally more than just results on the pitch 

I was surprised that Gerrard was so high but his influence and performances this season have been world class - he maybe sitting a bit deeper so you don't see him doing the bursting Toure runs. He has been our lynchpin all season long.

Yes he doesn't have the same ability as Toure anymore but the overall package is what the writers look at


----------



## Piece (May 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			So to put a quick question out there, who are the neutrals cheering on today to win the league? No matter who you support, everyone will have an opinion on who you *WANT *&#8203;to win it, not who you think will win it.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Footballs Writers Award is normally more than just results on the pitch 

I was surprised that Gerrard was so high but his influence and performances this season have been world class - he maybe sitting a bit deeper so you don't see him doing the bursting Toure runs. He has been our lynchpin all season long.

Yes he doesn't have the same ability as Toure anymore but the overall package is what the writers look at
		
Click to expand...

If what you say is true then surely Suarez would not win the award.

His performances this season have been truly fantastic and alone more than justify the award but other already well discussed issues remain in the background.

It is well known in the Press Rooms that many of the current writers grew up as Liverpool supporters and some may have allowed this to colour their judgement.

For me Player of the Year is Suarez but I am afraid Gerrard would not make my top three.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			If what you say is true then surely Suarez would not win the award.

His performances this season have been truly fantastic and alone more than justify the award but other already well discussed issues remain in the background.

It is well known in the Press Rooms that many of the current writers grew up as Liverpool supporters and some may have allowed this to colour their judgement.

For me Player of the Year is Suarez but I am afraid Gerrard would not make my top three.
		
Click to expand...

Suarez has gone through the season with no serious issues and played football and being a massive influence all season long ( despite missing some games ) 

But it's just people's opinion - Giggs won player of the year after playing 17 games in the season ! 

Everyone's opinion gets coloured by their bias - but Gerrard has been as influential to Liverpool's season as Toure has been to City's - Toure gets the limelight because of his marauding runs. 

I also went off Toure a bit after his comments as well which the press wouldn't have liked


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everyone's opinion gets coloured by their bias - but Gerrard has been as influential to Liverpool's season as Toure has been to City's - Toure gets the limelight because of his marauding runs.
		
Click to expand...

Much more than marauding runs.

Range of passing, finishing are very much part of his game. Not always the best at his defensive duties though so nobody is perfect.

As for his comments regarding the standing in the media of African players there are more than a few who would agree with him.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Much more than marauding runs.

Range of passing, finishing are very much part of his game. Not always the best at his defensive duties though so nobody is perfect.

As for his comments regarding the standing in the media of African players there are more than a few who would agree with him.
		
Click to expand...

the fact he came third IMO is strange, Gerrard has had a good season, very good. But I think the fact he's got quite a few goals has added credence to his claims. 10 of those were pens. Traditionally defensive players, which Gerrard would probably qualify as now get less respect. Which is why I'm confused how Gerrard got second. I don't think race came into it for Suarez. He has been the best player this season, but Yaya for me has been second best easily.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2014)

Toure has been the best midfielder, if you include the last month or so. Isnt this of the YEAR though. not the season.

I think they should change it, if it is, so it is the season, and is voted for in late May.

Anyway, off to the match - even if I can dream for just 1 minute.........


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2014)

Well that's that. Bring on the World Cup.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 11, 2014)

Don't know what all of the fuss was about... Looks like a 5 point gap at the top :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 11, 2014)

And that's that... After 135 pages of trials and tribulations the answer to our question has arrived!!!

Manchester City have won the Premiership Title...

My pick at work at the start of the season and I am Â£40 better off and most of my winnings are coming from Liverpool fans which is also strange as they have lived in Birmingham all there life... Oh well, thread closed :clap:


----------



## AmandaJR (May 11, 2014)

Best team in the land and all the world...went with the Keep Calm mug today and in the end I was


----------



## Jon321 (May 11, 2014)

NOT Gerrard. That's the important thing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

Well done to City - fully deserved title win 

Chuffed with finishing second :whoo:


----------



## c1973 (May 11, 2014)

Good finish to the season, pity it never went to the last kick of the ball, but an exciting end nonetheless. Well done City and well done Liverpool for running them close. 

Best team/s - Man City (top,top team) Liverpool (great to watch)
Biggest surprise - Liverpool (helluva season)
Biggest disappointment - Spurs (expected an improvement this year)
Worst team - Cardiff (poor team all round)


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2014)

Well, the mighty Eagles had a great season and played a major part in deciding relegation and the title race!

Only missed 3 home games and had a ball but probably won't get a season ticket next year


----------



## Rumpokid (May 11, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well that's that. Bring on the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

True..But i bet that little weasel Suarez has a  say, bite, hand or leg left in, whether England progress.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 11, 2014)

Genuinely not being patronising but despite previously expressing a slight preference for Man City I was glad Liverpool came back to win today.

A five point gap would have given the wrong impression of how well Liverpool have done and how hard they have pushed until the end.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 11, 2014)

Best team won in the end, although best manager award should go to a manger with no real resourses and a decent season. Steve Bruce and Tony Pulis should be in with a shout,though Pellingrinni will probably get it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Best team won in the end, although best manager award should go to a manger with no real resourses and a decent season. Steve Bruce and Tony Pulis should be in with a shout,though Pellingrinni will probably get it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure mate,I'd put my money on Pulis winning it.


----------



## evahakool (May 11, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Best team won in the end, although best manager award should go to a manger with no real resourses and a decent season. Steve Bruce and Tony Pulis should be in with a shout,though Pellingrinni will probably get it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree think Pulis should win it this year, not a fan of his style of football but he's done his club a massive service keeping them up.

With the amount of money Man City have spent even I could have won them the title


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2014)

evahakool said:



			Agree think Pulis should win it this year, not a fan of his style of football but he's done his club a massive service keeping them up.

)
		
Click to expand...


To be fair, with the money and talent available to him most of the games I've seen gave been quite exciting, with rampaging wingers (Puncheon and Bolasie) and always one or two up front through the middle. If he had more money or was the manager of, say Arsenal, I'm sure he'd play a different style.

The first home game after he took charge was a complete sea change and, I know I'm a fan, but if I were the supporter of any team outside of the top 6 or so, I'd be happy to have him in charge!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

Pulis or Rodgers for Manager of the Year - both done brilliant jobs for their respective clubs this season. If either won it would be fully deserved


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 11, 2014)

Pellegrini for me 2 trophies is what counts at end of day.


----------



## guest100718 (May 11, 2014)

Pellegrini for manager of the year. Yaya TourÃ© should be the player of the season. Roll on the world cup and a summer of speculation about Suarez, ending in a 70 mil move to Real.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Pellegrini for manager of the year. Yaya TourÃ© should be the player of the season. Roll on the world cup and a summer of speculation about Suarez, ending in a 70 mil move to Real.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:

Spurs did well with the Bale money this year - did they scrap Europa ?


----------



## Rumpokid (May 11, 2014)

Not Liverfool ha,ha, haaaaa..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Not Liverfool ha,ha, haaaaa..
		
Click to expand...


And your team finished where this season ?


----------



## guest100718 (May 11, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Not Liverfool ha,ha, haaaaa..
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Rumpokid (May 11, 2014)

League 1 7th..Cup semi..Clough league 1 manager of season...David Weir, up where Moyes belongs..For the record...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVb2gbMtN3I


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			League 1 7th..Cup semi..Clough league 1 manager of season...David Weir, up where Moyes belongs..For the record...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVb2gbMtN3I

Click to expand...


I expect you could put a video up of every played with the same results ?

Did Liverpool or Gerrard harm Sheff Utd in the past or something ? Or is this back when Colin was manager and bleating about being relegated because Fulham beat us


----------



## Garesfield ACE (May 11, 2014)

Well done City....and on winning me 2 bets...to win the league.....at 9/4 when Chelsea went 1-0 up at Anfield 2/3 weeks ago......and TODAY at EVENS with Betbright...new customers....BET OF THE YEAR.


----------



## MadAdey (May 11, 2014)

Got to take my hat off to City, when it came down to the crunch they just managed to get the one extra win that Liverpool didn't. But I am so glad that what happened in the Palace match did not matter in the end. If we City had of drawn today and we lost the league because we threw away a 3 goal lead at Palace I would have been distraught. 

Really happy though with the season and well done to Rogers. When you do not have a lot of strength or depth on the bench and a defense that leaked more than the titanic after saying hello to an Iceburg, I think he did a great job pushing City to the last game and finishing second ahead of Chelsea.


----------



## NWJocko (May 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pulis or Rodgers for Manager of the Year - both done brilliant jobs for their respective clubs this season. If either won it would be fully deserved
		
Click to expand...

Rodgers ahead of Pellegrini, really?

Other than absolute bias to your own team I can't see why you would think that?

2 trophies in his first season in the country.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Rodgers ahead of Pellegrini, really?

Other than absolute bias to your own team I can't see why you would think that?

2 trophies in his first season in the country.
		
Click to expand...

Because I would expect Pellegrini to be up there winning the title with his team 

Rodgers has taken us from 8th one season into 2nd and challenging for the title down to the last game. 

If the manager of the year is the one that wins the title then yes Pellegrini wins


----------



## NWJocko (May 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because I would expect Pellegrini to be up there winning the title with his team 

Rodgers has taken us from 8th one season into 2nd and challenging for the title down to the last game. 

If the manager of the year is the one that wins the title then yes Pellegrini wins
		
Click to expand...

When Mourinho arrived in this country and won the League Cup and Premier League in his first season he was lauded as the second coming!

His team? Similar situation to Moyes in terms of inheriting a team IMO. Very impressive to win the self styled "best league in the world" in his first season.

FWIW I would have Pulis.

You are one of the most one eyed supporters I've ever come across, at least you are consistent I guess :cheers:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2014)

I think you can make a good case for Rodgers,Pulis or Pellergrini. Personally I feel Rodgers took himself out of the running after the Chelsea & Palace game. 
It's only manager of the season tho,so I'll not loose any sleep over it.


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think you can make a good case for Rodgers,Pulis or Pellergrini. Personally I feel Rodgers took himself out of the running after the Chelsea & Palace game...
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly - and for 3 quite different reasons.

On the pro side..
Rodgers making a team with potential but perennial 'failures' for the last 20+ years to title contenders.
Pulis has taken a relegation bound team to mid table with some flair.
Pellegrini has managed to keep the huge egos in his side under control, even when under considerable pressure.

On the nay side..
A couple of key games where Rodgers was either clearly out-thought or managed the game poorly
Pulis's effort wasn't over the full season
With the money and quality of player Pellegrini had at his disposal.....though Sparky couldn't.

I'd go for Pulis - because he's done it with a pretty average team, making them all stars as opposed to having a couple of stars that other teams fear.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 12, 2014)

Pellegrini not for me, I could have won the league with that team. Personally I would nominate Ritchie barker. He was doing an incredible job and looked to be taking Portsmouth straight out of the league at the first attempt until he was so cruelly sacked..


----------



## SaintHacker (May 12, 2014)

In all seriousness I'm a bit surprised no ones mentioned Pochetino. Taken a team from relegation fodder towards the end of last season, to a team that at one stage looked to be challenging for a possible europa league spot, without spending silly money.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Pellegrini for manager of the year. Yaya TourÃ© should be the player of the season. Roll on the world cup and a summer of speculation about Suarez, ending in a 70 mil move to Real.
		
Click to expand...

 You can get pills for that terrible affliction, Patrick. Ever thought about speaking about Spurs? You know, your own team.:thup:    Congratulations to Man City.:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You can get pills for that terrible affliction, Patrick. Ever thought about speaking about Spurs? You know, your own team.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tbf fair this is a thread about title winners so talking about spurs would be out of place............


----------



## guest100718 (May 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You can get pills for that terrible affliction, Patrick. Ever thought about speaking about Spurs? You know, your own team.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well as spurs werent going to win the title i dont see how talking about them is relevant to this thread,. If you want to start a new thread to discuss spurs then be my guest i'll gladly chip in, while you are there you can start one about LFC bottling it when 7 points from 3 games woulds have seen them win the league.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Well as spurs werent going to win the title i dont see how talking about them is relevant to this thread,. If you want to start a new thread to discuss spurs then be my guest i'll gladly chip in, while you are there you can start one about LFC bottling it when 7 points from 3 games woulds have seen them win the league.
		
Click to expand...

 Now, now Patrick, don't let the bitterness levels rise again. Have you planned any trips in the Europa league for next season - White hart lane would be a start, they've built 3 new stands since you last went. Just so it doesn't catch you out - You can't pass back to keepers anymore - probably why we haven't won it for so long.


----------



## guest100718 (May 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Now, now Patrick, don't let the bitterness levels rise again. Have you planned any trips in the Europa league for next season - White hart lane would be a start, they've built 3 new stands since you last went. Just so it doesn't catch you out - You can't pass back to keepers anymore - probably why we haven't won it for so long. 

Click to expand...

Bitter? You're getting me confused with you BF, LFCPhil.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Bitter? You're getting me confused with you BF, LFCPhil.
		
Click to expand...

 Did you call me your boyfriend then, aw shucks.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2014)

Went to the game yesterday and didn't get emotional like two years earlier. That was until I watched telly this morning.

anyway, what got us through this year, a very strong squad, it was never going to be an excuse but the injuries we have had this year have been horrendous, fortunately we have got through it, double winners at that.

yeah we are winners but the clubs this year that have surpassed expectations, City, Liverpool, crystal palace, Sunderland, saints, Everton all there fans could and should have high expectations of next year.

clubs that have not performed, bottom 3, man utd, spurs, Newcastle, villa, and probably a few more, well they have got it to do for next year.

re pelligrini, he has been a massive breath of fresh air, whilst mouriniho was playing his mind games saying we will not win the league this year because this is not my team, pelligerni whilst in the same position has just got on with it and won it with style. Mouriniho whilst taking the plaudits that he beat both us and Liverpool home and away needs to look at games v Sunderland and others to what cost them the title. His master class in setting up against the big teams was undermined by his Sunday league football management against the lower teams.

to those that said we we should of won it because of the money spent, well my simple answer to that is Spurs. They have spent the money gained for Gareth Bale and sent it poorly. money does not guarantee success and the burden of the money spent can be massive.

captain vinny is colossal for us and is a leader in every sense, if I had a kid who played football he would be the player I would use as a role model. In fact I would struggle to pick a player in city's squad who has attitude ala Tevez, Ballotelli of days gone past.

i could go on on but am off to royal norwood for me only nine holes in four weeks due to work and hols.

thanks for a gud season  city. The best team in the land and all the world.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2014)

A tame draw against a decent Palace side that really had nowt to play for. Good to see some youngsters getting a chance but we were crap all season. Magath isn't filling me with confidence and I can see us consigned to the Championship (or lower) for seasons to come as we rebuild. Switched between the City and Liverpool games but neither held my interest with the way the City game played out. Some good performances and I wa spleased to see Liverpool's resurgence and liked the look of Everton and the way they played.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Paddy - why would anyone be bitter about Spurs ? They have done next to nothing for decades


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Went to the game yesterday and didn't get emotional like two years earlier. That was until I watched telly this morning.

anyway, what got us through this year, a very strong squad, it was never going to be an excuse but the injuries we have had this year have been horrendous, fortunately we have got through it, double winners at that.

yeah we are winners but the clubs this year that have surpassed expectations, City, Liverpool, crystal palace, Sunderland, saints, Everton all there fans could and should have high expectations of next year.

clubs that have not performed, bottom 3, man utd, spurs, Newcastle, villa, and probably a few more, well they have got it to do for next year.

re pelligrini, he has been a massive breath of fresh air, whilst mouriniho was playing his mind games saying we will not win the league this year because this is not my team, pelligerni whilst in the same position has just got on with it and won it with style. Mouriniho whilst taking the plaudits that he beat both us and Liverpool home and away needs to look at games v Sunderland and others to what cost them the title. His master class in setting up against the big teams was undermined by his Sunday league football management against the lower teams.

to those that said we we should of won it because of the money spent, well my simple answer to that is Spurs. They have spent the money gained for Gareth Bale and sent it poorly. money does not guarantee success and the burden of the money spent can be massive.

captain vinny is colossal for us and is a leader in every sense, if I had a kid who played football he would be the player I would use as a role model. In fact I would struggle to pick a player in city's squad who has attitude ala Tevez, Ballotelli of days gone past.

i could go on on but am off to royal norwood for me only nine holes in four weeks due to work and hols.

thanks for a gud season  city. The best team in the land and all the world.
		
Click to expand...

Good post - enjoy the celebrations - they are deserved 

Agree about Pellegrini as well 

Looking forward to next season already and to give you another challenge


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2014)

Congratulations to City, the best team over 38 games.

I wouldn't say it was thoroughly deserved though it shows how important it is to have a top quality squad to win the league.

Roll onto next season.


----------



## Dodger (May 12, 2014)

Saw a stat today that only one of City's goals was scored by an Englishman.

Shows you how little they have of UK talent in their team.Money isn't exactly a hurdle.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 12, 2014)

Yaya Toure, now there's a player.Outstanding.


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Saw a stat today that only one of City's goals was scored by an Englishman.

Shows you how little they have of UK talent in their team.Money isn't exactly a hurdle.
		
Click to expand...

Hart doesn't do too bad and Milner looked good when we played them a week or so back!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Hart doesn't do too bad and Milner looked good when we played them a week or so back!
		
Click to expand...


Lescott is hanging around also 

They are looking towards the future with spending hundreds of millions on their new academy and youth structure


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lescott is hanging around also 

They are looking towards the future with spending hundreds of millions on their new academy and youth structure
		
Click to expand...

 They need to, we beat them in the under 21's cup final.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			They need to, we beat them in the under 21's cup final.

Click to expand...

And we beat you in the U18's semi's


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And we beat you in the U18's semi's 

Click to expand...

 You did, but you must admit you were lucky. Two cracking games though.

Both teams have some top youngsters. Watch out for Aaron Kuhl. He played for the under 18's and also Captained the under 21's.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2014)

Watching noÃ«l Gallacher on the box yesterday and for someone who has spent half his life getting wasted on old holburn and clan dew whiskey he speaks football supporters language.

his answer to do you expect this every year " no not when you have had 40 odd years of nowt, but the younger supporters do"was spot on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/13/liverpool-brendan-rodgers-lma-manager-of-the-year

Rodgers named LMA Manager of the Year and Pulis named Prem Manager of the Year - both fully deserved accolades :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/13/liverpool-brendan-rodgers-lma-manager-of-the-year

Rodgers named LMA Manager of the Year and Pulis named Prem Manager of the Year - both fully deserved accolades :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i find that strange. Think both were worthy winners. Just don't get how ones the best in the prem. But not best of year?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			i find that strange. Think both were worthy winners. Just don't get how ones the best in the prem. But not best of year?
		
Click to expand...


One is votes by all the managers and one is from Barclays Prem - Suarez was also named Barclays Prem Player of the Year


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One is votes by all the managers and one is from Barclays Prem - Suarez was also named Barclays Prem Player of the Year
		
Click to expand...

I know how it works, just strange that it was split. Suarez was a gimme. Fingers crossed he'll be around next season. Been a few press snippets from Uruguay with him saying he's happy. Which is good, as generally with foreign papers they get the stories first.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I know how it works, just strange that it was split. Suarez was a gimme. Fingers crossed he'll be around next season. Been a few press snippets from Uruguay with him saying he's happy. Which is good, as generally with foreign papers they get the stories first.
		
Click to expand...


Has told the Mersey press he is happy also - in fact more than happy. 

Would take a special bid for him to leave


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has told the Mersey press he is happy also - in fact more than happy. 

Would take a special bid for him to leave
		
Click to expand...

Obv Madrid have a habit of getting what they want, I'm sure if they came in he would be torn. But agree itd have to be Bale range to convince Liverpool. And his behaviour too. Tend arsenal last summer doesn't have the same appeal as Madrid so was easier for him to behave.


----------



## guest100718 (May 14, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I know how it works, just strange that it was split. Suarez was a gimme. Fingers crossed he'll be around next season. Been a few press snippets from Uruguay with him saying he's happy. Which is good, as generally with foreign papers they get the stories first.
		
Click to expand...

He'll be off to Real afer the World Cup.


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			He'll be off to Real afer the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

So, he's a bolt on certainty to play most games for Liverpool, he's their top man, and idolised by the fans and he'd be willing to go to a club where he will do well to play in half of the games given the quality of strikers he'd be fighting for a place with?

Yes, he might do, but I still think he'll stay and enjoy the adulation for another year and relish playing in the CL where he will be first choice up front


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So, he's a bolt on certainty to play most games for Liverpool, he's their top man, and idolised by the fans and he'd be willing to go to a club where he will do well to play in half of the games given the quality of strikers he'd be fighting for a place with?

Yes, he might do, but I still think he'll stay and enjoy the adulation for another year and relish playing in the CL where he will be first choice up front
		
Click to expand...

This is Suarez were talking about,I doubt logic will come into it.


----------



## guest100718 (May 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So, he's a bolt on certainty to play most games for Liverpool, he's their top man, and idolised by the fans and he'd be willing to go to a club where he will do well to play in half of the games given the quality of strikers he'd be fighting for a place with?

Yes, he might do, but I still think he'll stay and enjoy the adulation for another year and relish playing in the CL where he will be first choice up front
		
Click to expand...

And since when has any of that mattered?


----------

